# Do you have any questions about China?



## djsjs

what do u want to know about china?i'll give u the answer.....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## scorpionx

What is the general opinion of a simple chinese about India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tvsram1992

Why do they think J20 is a fifth gen plane and can defeat F22 and PAKFA just because US/Russia said that publicly to fool them .  Dont go offtopic . 
No offense .

Next one : What do they think about Noodles made in India ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

scorpionx said:


> What is the general opinion of a simple chinese about India?


 
chinese focus more on US & Europe. about india the 1st impression is buddha.both china and india are developing countries,if cooperate&#65292;we will be the NO.1 & NO.2 in the world.many chinese think india medias are cheating their people without sending reporters to china.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## zynga

djsjs said:


> chinese focus more on US & Europe. about india the 1st impression is buddha.both china and india are developing countries,if cooperateï¼we will be the NO.1 & NO.2 in the world.many chinese think india medias are cheating their people without sending reporters to china.


 
thanks... also what do chinese educated people think of india?
why do chinese think of europe and US?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ANPP

djsjs said:


> what do u want to know about china?i'll give u the answer.....


 
Really, why you think that you can give the answer of all questions????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

tvsram1992 said:


> Why do they think J20 is a fifth gen plane and can defeat F22 and PAKFA just because US/Russia said that publicly to fool them .  Dont go offtopic .
> No offense .
> 
> Next one : What do they think about Noodles made in India ?


 
i dont think J20 can defeat F22 on equal terms.But china design J20 not for invading US or Russia.if war happens around china ,i think with the help of air defense forces and early warning aircrafts J20 will let no aggressors back.
Aviation industry reflect its national industrial level ,the is still a big gap between china and US.we need at lest 30yrs to catch up with US.
i don't know Noodles made in India.India fly pie is good...



ANPP said:


> Really, why you think that you can give the answer of all questions????


 
answers of myself,as an ordinary chinese.or just "i dont know"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

i have heard that chinese is a difficult language too learn. In your opinion,is it possible for a person who is not born in china to learn and speak chinese as fluently as a china born?


----------



## djsjs

zynga said:


> thanks... also what do chinese educated people think of india?
> why do chinese think of europe and US?


 
The huge growing population,great software industry,most weapons bought from other countries,Spider-Mans anywhere of the train 
Many companies have trade relations with the West.some people go to the west for better education,better environment.Young people like American movies...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imperialmen

Chinese languages are tonal..... really difficult to master.... the same word might mean 'mother' or 'donkey', depending on how you pronounce it


----------



## djsjs

acetophenol said:


> i have heard that chinese is a difficult language too learn. In your opinion,is it possible for a person who is not born in china to learn and speak chinese as fluently as a china born?


 
Nothing is impossible to a willing mind&#12290;plz search "MarkRowswell" in youtube,his chinese name is "dashan",and "ERIC SHEPHERD",they speak Mandarin Chinese better than most chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> Nothing is impossible to a willing mind&#12290;plz search "MarkRowswell" in youtube,his chinese name is "dashan",and "ERIC SHEPHERD",they speak Mandarin Chinese better than most chinese


 
You are a poor spokesperson for China and Chinese!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

In Spratly isl where VN control the largest and the most important part, can China defeat VN there or VN will kick china out and retake all lost islands ?? and Why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

imperialmen said:


> Chinese languages are tonal..... really difficult to master.... the same word might mean 'mother' or 'donkey', depending on how you pronounce it


 
haha...maybe the most difficaut is chinese characters,a character may have more than 2 pronunciations and 3 or 4 meanings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauism

zynga said:


> thanks... also what do chinese educated people think of india?
> why do chinese think of europe and US?



No disrespect here, but think about it. Right now China is in the position of catching up with US, other European developed nations and Japan. So in any race, you should always focus on someone who is in front of you, not someone behide you or besides you. Also in most areas China has to deal more with US and Europe, that is why US and Europe are the main focus in China. So either it is in media or in common people's view, India is rarely mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Riteon

*djsjs*


thank you for opening such a thread .....appreciate it.......................but soon there will be lots of trolls and chest thumping ...please ignore them and keep this thread in the same good spirit you started it with





Q : How Free is the media in reporting against the Goverment and its policies ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauism

tvsram1992 said:


> Why do they think J20 is a fifth gen plane and can defeat F22 and PAKFA just because US/Russia said that publicly to fool them .  Dont go offtopic .
> No offense .
> 
> Next one : What do they think about Noodles made in India ?


 
Most people don't even care or know about J20 in China. Your perception of how people think of J20 are concluded from the reaction people have on this forum which is not accurate representation of who people think of in general in China. Most people who are here in this forum are ultra natiionalists and overzealous military enthusiasts, and that does not just apply to Chinese members but also members from India, Pakistan and other countries. So go figuare.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## djsjs

NiceGuy said:


> In Spratly isl where VN control the largest and the most important part, can China defeat VN there or VN will kick china out and retake all lost islands ?? and Why ?
> 
> our leaders are soft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Riteon said:


> *djsjs*
> 
> 
> thank you for opening such a thread .....appreciate it.......................but soon there will be lots of trolls and chest thumping ...please ignore them and keep this thread in the same good spirit you started it with
> 
> 
> Q : How Free is the media in reporting against the Goverment and its policies ??


 
i don't know how to answer you,thereis a saying &#65306;&#22806;&#20107;&#38382;&#35895;&#27468;&#65292;&#20869;&#20107;&#38382;&#30334;&#24230;&#65292;&#25151;&#20107;&#38382;&#22825;&#28079;&#12290;means&#65306;google tell u sensitive problems,baidu tell u official&#65292;tianya tell u entertainment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauism

Riteon said:


> *djsjs*
> 
> 
> thank you for opening such a thread .....appreciate it.......................but soon there will be lots of trolls and chest thumping ...please ignore them and keep this thread in the same good spirit you started it with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q : How Free is the media in reporting against the Goverment and its policies ??


 
Not as free as other countries. Forget about those official news outlets as they are the mouth piece of the government, but other news outlets oftens have articles criticizing government policies. In general it is more free than you think to actually critizise government policies as they should be debated, and some actions of the wrong doing of the government as long as those are nt too sensitive to question the legitimacy of the government. Especially after the internet become a necessary household item, there is not much the government can hide from the public as they could before. Internet actually brought downfall to many officials for their wrong doings and corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

djsjs said:


> NiceGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Spratly isl where VN control the largest and the most important part, can China defeat VN there or VN will kick china out and retake all lost islands ?? and Why ?
> 
> our* leaders are soft.*
> 
> 
> 
> Even Bin Laden was 'soft' and dare not use siucide bomb, too
> ----> if you want your country to get stronger, then the power must belong to People, not leader or dictator and VN learders are transfer the power to People when China still Not .
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

NiceGuy said:


> djsjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Bin Laden was 'soft' and dare not use siucide bomb, too
> ----> if you want your country to get stronger, then the power must belong to People, not leader or dictator and VN learders are transfer the power to People when China still Not .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We definitely dont want to become a nation with only a pathetic $9 billions in fx reserves thank you very much
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

ChinaToday said:


> NiceGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We definitely dont want to become a nation with only a pathetic $9 billions in fx reserves thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all what a Chinese thinks if it comes to Vietnam?
> What are things the Vietnamese good at and what are their bad sides?
> 
> Pls don´t troll, answer seriously!
Click to expand...


----------



## longyi

I'm a bit surprise many people are so ignorant about China in this forum and the stupid questions they ask. It's not even high school level here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xuxu1457

Viet said:


> ChinaToday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all what a Chinese thinks if it comes to Vietnam?
> What are things the Vietnamese good at and what are their bad sides?
> 
> Pls don´t troll, answer seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er, Infact general Chinese don't think about Vietnam, for me,
> 1. Vietnam War
> 2. Vietnam following China to reform and open to the world
> 3. China and VN has disputed island
> 
> if VN put forward police then knock it, if VN not, then talk, that's all
> 
> 
> 
> xdrive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you or people you know actually like having no free speech/freedom of thought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? any specific point, your ques is abstractive
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

xdrive said:


> Do you or people you know actually like having no free speech/freedom of thought?


 
in ur opinion&#65292;chinese are now in a huge cage.look.....what's ur media tell u.why don't u come to china and find the answer by ur eyes &#65292;not ur powerful imagination

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

I was in china for more than year. I spent most of my time in Shenzhen, then Nanjing, GuangZhou, beijing, Guilin. etc.

Trust me Chinese people are really really really friendly. Most of them wants to take photographs with us. I really liked almost every one.

Chinese language is most difficult language in the world i think (I know around 7 language). I tried to learn chinese words. Even if u learn and speak that to common people they just cant understand you. If there is a little very minute difference in tone, then dont understand. They never use any english word, even to sorry,thanks . 

Majority, Most of the people really respect their communist party.

Foods are difficult to manage initially, but later you will love it. There is no single other food available in "Indian chinese restourents" are available in China. Except frid rice 

They have 1.30 minutes break in lunch time, Goto office on-time. Goto lunch on time. Then sleep almost one hour nicely in office @ lunch time on their own cots/beds which they keep in office.

*One strange thing i observed in china is: Bin laden T-Shirts are available there. And many argued with me saying He did the correct thing *.

There are few things which many Indians dont like about them. I think i wouldnt like to tell that. 
But trust me, Its really really nice place 

*One misconception:* i think every thing in china in retail u get is much costlier than India. India is really cheap compared to china. Except in electronics item.
1 year back.

200 ml milk costed there 23 Rs.
5kg rice costed there 370Rs.

Its really difficult for poor in china to live in poor. But i think it would be relatively easy for Indians to live. (I dont know what is the avg salary of chinese)

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Viet

longyi said:


> I'm a bit surprise many people are so ignorant about China in this forum and the stupid questions they ask. It's not even high school level here.


 

I wonder too, how arrogant you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

The thread is appreciated.

I have question,

I know India has around 300-400 million poor people while China has around 150 million poor people. Both are developing countries.
When you go around India or see photos and videos of India, one can see plenty of poor people. 

But when you see photos and videos of China, its all glitzy and glass everywhere but no sight of poor people in China. So does CCP hide these poor people or are the poor people dispatched to rural remote areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Shardul.....the lion said:


> The thread is appreciated.
> 
> I have question,
> 
> I know India has around 300-400 million poor people while China has around 150 million poor people. Both are developing countries.
> When you go around India or see photos and videos of India, one can see plenty of poor people.
> 
> But when you see photos and videos of China, its all glitzy and glass everywhere but no sight of poor people in China. So does CCP hide these poor people or are the poor people dispatched to rural remote areas.



except some remote mountainous areas, there are not many poor people together, eg, China has 60million disabled person, but you can't see many disabled person together, they are all over the country, some day I want to post some pics of my home town ---a village in Shandong, real Life in rural areas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FullMetalJacket

Do majority of the people still practice Taoism?


----------



## longyi

Viet said:


> I wonder too, how arrogant you are.




Nothing arrogant about my opinion, that's how I see it. Originally I wasn't pointing at you even though your question was a laugh- asking an intended troll not to troll on your statement that begs for trolling. Seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eddieInUK

Shardul.....the lion said:


> The thread is appreciated.
> 
> I have question,
> 
> I know India has around 300-400 million poor people while China has around 150 million poor people. Both are developing countries.
> When you go around India or see photos and videos of India, one can see plenty of poor people.
> 
> But when you see photos and videos of China, its all glitzy and glass everywhere but no sight of poor people in China. So does CCP hide these poor people or are the poor people dispatched to rural remote areas.


 It's a good question. First, China cities looks really good and modern, good transportation and skyscraper, but it is still not enough. I lived in London, this holiday I came from London to Shanghai, I fell I am from village return to a city. I am serious thats my feeling when I cross Shanghai city center. Of course Uk is far ahead of China, but China cities looks better.
Second, Chinese do not have freedom of moving. So there are no slum in China. You can see beggars in the City, but if you want to see poor people, better to go to village. I lived in village for some years, I know the life there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

FullMetalJacket said:


> Do majority of the people still practice Taoism?


 
about 10% Chinese has religion, 130million, and 99% believe Confucianism: 
Study hard
Good work
Support parents
Child-rearing
give honor to all the gods, but keep them at a distance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

xuxu1457 said:


> except some remote mountainous areas, there are not many poor people together, eg, China has 60million disabled person, but you can't see many disabled person together, they are all over the country, some day I want to post some pics of my home town ---a village in Shandong, real Life in rural areas


 
You cant distinguish btw rich and poor, married women and unmarried women 
Rich and Poor both will look fair and white with simple dress.

Also

Daughter and Mother both will look same age. 

So probably in India poor females and males will look darker (I mean not all dark people are poor.) Some how u can differentiate them. But i dont know why, I couldnt differentiate then in china.

One of the chinese frend who came to India was asking me was "Why are the married women in India are so fat!!?" (I think ajtr should answer this!).


----------



## Luffy 500

How do current chinese generation look as Mao Zedong. DO they still respect him compared to a person like Deng Xiaoping? 

And is there any reform to their one child policy? I think it is a demographic disaster for china if they continue with it and I wish china all the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eddieInUK

Shardul.....the lion said:


> The thread is appreciated.
> 
> I have question,
> 
> I know India has around 300-400 million poor people while China has around 150 million poor people. Both are developing countries.
> When you go around India or see photos and videos of India, one can see plenty of poor people.
> 
> But when you see photos and videos of China, its all glitzy and glass everywhere but no sight of poor people in China. So does CCP hide these poor people or are the poor people dispatched to rural remote areas.


 


doublemaster said:


> You cant distinguish btw rich and poor, married women and unmarried women
> Rich and Poor both will look fair and white with simple dress.
> 
> Also
> 
> Daughter and Mother both will look same age.
> 
> So probably in India poor females and males will look darker (I mean not all dark people are poor.) Some how u can differentiate them. But i dont know why, I couldnt differentiate then in china.
> 
> One of the chinese frend who came to India was asking me was "Why are the married women in India are so fat!!?" (I think ajtr should answer this!).


 
Thats true, Chinese woman looks younger comparing to other people. People will get fat after marriage since life become more relax, maybe Chinese are less fat because Chinese food is less oil and more green vegetables are there.


----------



## shuttler

doublemaster said:


> I was in china for more than year. I spent most of my time in Shenzhen, then Nanjing, GuangZhou, beijing, Guilin. etc.
> 
> Trust me Chinese people are really really really friendly. Most of them wants to take photographs with us. I really liked almost every one.
> 
> Chinese language is most difficult language in the world i think (I know around 7 language). I tried to learn chinese words. Even if u learn and speak that to common people they just cant understand you. If there is a little very minute difference in tone, then dont understand. They never use any english word, even to sorry,thanks .
> 
> Majority, Most of the people really respect their communist party.
> 
> Foods are difficult to manage initially, but later you will love it. There is no single other food available in "Indian chinese restourents" are available in China. Except frid rice
> 
> They have 1.30 minutes break in lunch time, Goto office on-time. Goto lunch on time. Then sleep almost one hour nicely in office @ lunch time on their own cots/beds which they keep in office.
> 
> *One strange thing i observed in china is: Bin laden T-Shirts are available there. And many argued with me saying He did the correct thing *.
> 
> There are few things which many Indians dont like about them. I think i wouldnt like to tell that.
> But trust me, Its really really nice place
> 
> *One misconception:* i think every thing in china in retail u get is much costlier than India. India is really cheap compared to china. Except in electronics item.
> 1 year back.
> 
> 200 ml milk costed there 23 Rs.
> 5kg rice costed there 370Rs.
> 
> Its really difficult for poor in china to live in poor. But i think it would be relatively easy for Indians to live. (I dont know what is the avg salary of chinese)



that is a shame! I think the Chinese government should report all the animosities of indians towards the Chinese and let the commoners know indians are hostile towards us! 

Regarding the no of people who live under the poverty lines in both countries, China has a higher bar while india has a lower. So indian will have over half of the people living under the poverty lines if defined by our system.

china-raises-rural-poverty-line

india-claims-sharp-drop-in-poverty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

1. Best thing about china is, Even if some one is missing, You can surely find him in QQ. Every one in China has QQ ID. Infact i do have, and think it is better than msn,yahoo. You have ur own. many people dont want to use google just because its not chinese product. 

2. You get SIM card like chocolates, Dont need to give any documents, no need to sign anything. (I dont know how they manage if they lose sim card etc).

3. Doctors are i think not so good compared to Indian Doctor. 

4. Almost every one will have one sport as hobby, they never give up this practice.

I really miss my China days after reading this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eddieInUK

Luffy 500 said:


> How do current chinese generation look as Mao Zedong. DO they still respect him compared to a person like Deng Xiaoping?
> 
> And is there any reform to their one child policy? I think it is a demographic disaster for china if they continue with it and I wish china all the best.


 
Someone love Mao because he is a strong man. Someone blames him for his policies. For me, He is a normal person, did something great and something horrible. Half-Half. 

One-Child policy, when it started, China is not open yet so whatever govt makes decisions, rare people are against that. Now there are argumentation about that in the Internet and Newspaper. By 2017, this policy will not change.
Right now, if you have money, no problem to have more than one kid. Village people still tend to have more, just a small fine you need to pay. Sometimes if you have a good relationship with village head, no punishment. 

For me, I have seen or heard a universal story in China, India, or any other countries. The more poor people are, the more babies they deliver, the more babies they have, the more poor they are. It a bad cycle. 
I am the only son, when I saw in UK people got a big family, I feel jealous, but If I have one more sister or brother, I will definitely not be able to study abroad to get this education. So everything has two sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shuttler

eddieInUK said:


> Thats true, Chinese woman looks younger comparing to other people. People will get fat after marriage since life become more relax, maybe Chinese are less fat because Chinese food is less oil and more green vegetables are there.



Our diet and cuisine have a lot of bean products which are very health. It is again a big mistake as a trend for the country to move from a health diet towards westernized menus which contain a high proportion of animal fats and protein.

It is in fact a national disaster to see so many US franchised fast food restaurants operating in China. The food products offered are made from genetically altered and heavy chemical based ingredients which have low nutritional values

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

shuttler said:


> Our diet and cuisine have a lot of bean products which are very health. It is again a big mistake as a trend for the country to move from a health diet towards westernized menus which contain a high proportion of animal fats and protein.
> 
> It is in fact a national disaster to see so many US franchised fast food restaurants operating in China. The food products offered are made from genetically altered and heavy chemical based ingredients which have low nutritional values


 
But now?? I dont think you guys are NOT safe anymore. You are using mostly genetically modified food. Really really not good.

One of my doctor chinese frend was saying, He is finding more and more sickness in people now a days.

Yes, I do agree than currently you people are more healthier. When i had the stomuch ache asked my frend what is the medicine. She said "She Never had stomuch ache!!".


----------



## shuttler

Luffy 500 said:


> How do current chinese generation look as Mao Zedong. DO they still respect him compared to a person like Deng Xiaoping?
> 
> And is there any reform to their one child policy? I think it is a demographic disaster for china if they continue with it and I wish china all the best.



You will see a sooner disaster for india than for China in terms of population policies. 

China can relax their policy anytime. Actually many think tanks and social institutions are talking about it as China sees her demographic dividends are depleting!


----------



## djsjs

Shardul.....the lion said:


> The thread is appreciated.
> 
> I have question,
> 
> I know India has around 300-400 million poor people while China has around 150 million poor people. Both are developing countries.
> When you go around India or see photos and videos of India, one can see plenty of poor people.
> 
> But when you see photos and videos of China, its all glitzy and glass everywhere but no sight of poor people in China. So does CCP hide these poor people or are the poor people dispatched to rural remote areas.


 
several reasons
1 .poor people in rural remote areas are more than those in cities.
2.nobody can distinguish a man is a millionare or a poor by his coats.a man shabby in dress maybe own a big company,and a man in bright suit maybe get payed less than 1000 rmb a month.
3.the tramps prefer the trainstations and commercial areas instead of office downstairs.please go to the right places to find them
4.the standards of poor are different in india and china 
5.most photos and videos a taken by foreigners,tall buildings impressive them more than the tramps
6"hide the poor"----fantastic imagination 
sites to know china:youku.com ku6.com 56.com tudou.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eddieInUK

doublemaster said:


> But now?? I dont think you guys are NOT safe anymore. You are using mostly genetically modified food. Really really not good.
> 
> One of my doctor chinese frend was saying, He is finding more and more sickness in people now a days.
> 
> Yes, I do agree than currently you people are more healthier. When i had the stomuch ache asked my frend what is the medicine. She said "She Never had stomuch ache!!".


 
I agree with you, many people are against genetically modified food. My friend is also a doctor, now people got sick because of food is too fat now. Heart disease and Diabetes is the largest disease in China. It showed that Chinese are getting rid of hunger but lack of exercise.



FullMetalJacket said:


> Do majority of the people still practice Taoism?


 More or less, they practice, I think I will practice TAIJI when I get old, thats good for old people's health


----------



## shuttler

doublemaster said:


> But now?? I dont think you guys are NOT safe anymore. You are using mostly genetically modified food. Really really not good.
> 
> One of my doctor chinese frend was saying, He is finding more and more sickness in people now a days.
> 
> Yes, I do agree than currently you people are more healthier. When i had the stomuch ache asked my frend what is the medicine. She said "She Never had stomuch ache!!".



your personal experience is an isolated and trivial case.

In general, I think the government has released a report that our life expectancy has been improved.

indians have a lot of weird culture and uncivilized behavior that our folks have to be aware of! I dont want to elaborate further here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

FullMetalJacket said:


> Do majority of the people still practice Taoism?


 
you can only find them in tourism areas


----------



## shuttler

eddieInUK said:


> I agree with you, many people are against genetically modified food. My friend is also a doctor, now people got sick because of food is too fat now. Heart disease and Diabetes is the largest disease in China. It showed that Chinese are getting rid of hunger but lack of exercise.



Alcohol and smoking are the other 2 vicious killers and they weaken tremenously the general health conditions of our folks.



> More or less, they practice, I think I will practice TAIJI when I get old, thats good for old people's health



Taiji is suitable for all ages. you dont need to get old to practise it!


----------



## eddieInUK

shuttler said:


> your personal experience is an isolated and trivial case.
> 
> In general, I think the government has released a report that our life expectancy has been improved.
> 
> indians have a lot of weird culture and uncivilized behavior that our folks have to be aware of! I dont want to elaborate further here!


 
My friend, it is not a good idea to joke on their behavior, we also have a lot of weird things. 10 yeas ago, so many Chinese cheated by Falungong, when people got more educated, this stuff will be reduced.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> you can only find them in tourism areas



untrue. 

Taoism, Buddhism and Confucianism are practised throughout China even on household levels.

Confucius' teaching and thoughts are learnt at schools early on



eddieInUK said:


> My friend, it is not a good idea to joke on their behavior, we also have a lot of weird things. 10 yeas ago, so many Chinese cheated by Falungong, when people got more educated, this stuff will be reduced.


 
I am telling the truth. They have more, a lot more!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eddieInUK

Parul said:


> How Much Salary $$$$ a Fif** ***** **** warrior gets


What does it mean? Mate ?


----------



## shuttler

Parul said:


> How Much Salary $$$$ a Fif** ***** **** warrior gets


 


eddieInUK said:


> What does it mean? Mate ?



the asterisks are foul abusive words which are auto-replaced by PDF!


----------



## longyi

I have to advice my Brother newcomers in this forum: 

Read more before you post your though because there are many trolls here with vicious minds. 

(sign) It wasn't too long ago I had the same innocent mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

Luffy 500 said:


> How do current chinese generation look as Mao Zedong. DO they still respect him compared to a person like Deng Xiaoping?
> 
> And is there any reform to their one child policy? I think it is a demographic disaster for china if they continue with it and I wish china all the best.


 
i don't care about Mao and Deng ,it is far far away from my life.i spent more time playing and drinking with my friends.
i will have 1 child only.my cousin is planning for his 2nd----- one child policy is under reforming



longyi said:


> I have to advice my Brother newcomers in this forum:
> 
> Read more before you post your though because there are many trolls here with vicious minds.
> 
> (sign) It wasn't too long ago I had the same innocent mind.


 
some are brainwashedit is funny


----------



## shuttler

here is an example of how the internet war between China and india easily flares up and similar scenario has been going on all over the places!

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/206597-china-warship-dock-karachi-port-first-time-supply.html#post3388972

Whether you a genuine Chinese or due to your ignorance of China-india relationship, or hastily joining PDF without observing long enough the propensities of China and india on PDF, just read the above

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

shuttler said:


> here is an example of how the internet war between China and india easily flares up and similar scenario has been going on all over the places!
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/206597-china-warship-dock-karachi-port-first-time-supply.html#post3388972
> 
> Whether you a genuine Chinese or due to your ignorance of China-india relationship, or hastily joining PDF without observing long enough the propensities of China and india on PDF, just read the above


 
&#38386;&#30528;&#27809;&#20107;&#20570;&#65292;&#19978;&#19978;pdf&#12290;&#36319;3-brother&#20204;&#32842;&#32842;&#22825;&#65292;&#23601;&#24403;&#26222;&#24230;&#20247;&#29983;&#22043;


----------



## Esc8781

If China has mango trees then I'm in!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> &#38386;&#30528;&#27809;&#20107;&#20570;&#65292;&#19978;&#19978;pdf&#12290;&#36319;3-brother&#20204;&#32842;&#32842;&#22825;&#65292;&#23601;&#24403;&#26222;&#24230;&#20247;&#29983;&#22043;



not just on PDF! my advice is to read their newspaper, their news coverage, their editorials and those postings in their own - indians' forums. then you know what I am talking about!


----------



## 474474

I've heard it's very hard to get a tourist visa for CHina, for southasians, is it true?
Also, is china a popular destination for studying? I've considered many countriesd but can't find any o\info on china - which unis/colleges have many foreign students and is rankied high in the top 100 of the world?


----------



## shuttler

Esc8781 said:


> If China has mango trees then I'm in!


 

no we dont plant them. but we do have a lot of indigenous fruits that taste just as good!

In fact mangoes are mass-produced in S Asia.


----------



## eddieInUK

474474 said:


> I've heard it's very hard to get a tourist visa for CHina, for southasians, is it true?
> Also, is china a popular destination for studying? I've considered many countriesd but can't find any o\info on china - which unis/colleges have many foreign students and is rankied high in the top 100 of the world?


 
For Pakistani, Not very difficult, check the world University ranking, you will find more information. HongKong is a choice but it very different from Mainland China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

djsjs said:


> NiceGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Spratly isl where VN control the largest and the most important part, can China defeat VN there or VN will kick china out and retake all lost islands ?? and Why ?
> 
> our leaders are soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is Wen Jiabao is the China's version of a Liberal, soft leaders cannot run the country with full potential at least not now.
Click to expand...


----------



## 474474

shuttler said:


> no we dont plant them. but we do have a lot of indigenous fruits that taste just as good!
> 
> In fact mangoes are mass-produced in S Asia.


 
Have you ever eaten mangoes? forget that, are chinese interested about foreign foods? Because most people are crazy about chinese food mostly because of the exotic aura about it


----------



## Esc8781

Do you have star fruit? They r yummy in my tummy


----------



## 474474

eddieInUK said:


> For Pakistani, Not very difficult, check the world University ranking, you will find more information. HongKong is a choice but it very different from Mainland China.


 
wil i be comfortable there? i mean chinese people here mostly keep to themselves, a few nice ones i've talked to, but most are VERY VERY quiet



xuxu1457 said:


> about 10% Chinese has religion, 130million, and 99% believe Confucianism:
> Study hard
> Good work
> Support parents
> Child-rearing
> give honor to all the gods, but keep them at a distance


 
is it easy for one child to take care of two parents and four grandparents?


----------



## shuttler

474474 said:


> I've heard it's very hard to get a tourist visa for CHina, for southasians, is it true?
> Also, is china a popular destination for studying? I've considered many countriesd but can't find any o\info on china - which unis/colleges have many foreign students and is rankied high in the top 100 of the world?


 
Pakistan is well regarded as a friend of China! As for tourist visa, the best place to ask for detailed information is to access the local consultate / embassy there. Because I dont need one so I cant help you further on that.

Regarding studying in China, all universities are taught in Chinese and verbally communicate in Putonghua. You will find a hard time getting through your life without acquiring a good language skill there. But some universities, like foreign language university may offer courses wherein the students' ignorance in Chinese do not pose as bad as an obstacle like other Chinese universities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

474474 said:


> wil i be comfortable there? i mean chinese people here mostly keep to themselves, a few nice ones i've talked to, but most are VERY VERY quiet


 
If you visit HK or Taipei the people are very friendly, as most Chinese overseas keep to themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

474474 said:


> wil i be comfortable there? i mean chinese people here mostly keep to themselves, a few nice ones i've talked to, but most are VERY VERY quiet






comfort zones various from person to person! many people from s asia are more introvert than Chinese!




> is it easy for one child to take care of two parents and four grandparents[/B]?



obviously it is not! is that a good question?

the elders will live on their own pensions and some still carry on their functional employment in other areas even after retirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Esc8781 said:


> If China has mango trees then I'm in!


 
mango are mass planted in haina province,china.it's easy to buy it in most towns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

474474 said:


> Have you ever eaten mangoes? forget that, are *Chinese* interested about foreign foods? Because most people are crazy about *Chinese* food mostly because of the exotic aura about it



Of course! mango raw, icecream, puddings,cakes, milkshakes!

We are open to different tastes of food if they are available from all over the world.

I wont give you a preconception on Chinese food. Why dont you try some for yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Weirdo

My co-worker who is Chinese told me - 

ABC in China means - American Born Chinese .. and guess what I told him 

ABCD in India means American Born Confused Desi..  







He literally was in stitches


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> mango are mass planted in haina province,china.it's easy to buy it in most towns


 

yup! in Hainan island!


----------



## Don Jaguar

djsjs said:


> what do u want to know about china?i'll give u the answer.....



Ok tell me the names of all those people who live in china.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Don Jaguar said:


> Ok tell me the names of all those people who live in *China*.


 
despite your nuisance, look up a sampling here - our great Paralympians!

http://www.london2012.com/paralympics/country/china/athletes/index.html


We have achieved a milestone in sports history! Where? HERE and HERE for a further understanding of China!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Threads going pretty well so far lets keep it that way.


----------



## Enemy

Soorma said:


> My co-worker who is Chinese told me -
> 
> ABC in China means - American Born Chinese .. and guess what I told him
> 
> ABCD in India means American Born Confused Desi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He literally was in stitches


 
I have observed that the only ambition in the lives of of the Chinese women is to marry Anglo American men so that they can get rid of their Chinese identity and their children would become Anglo Americans with no strings of Chinese identity attached to them. Upon seeing any Anglo expats or tourists in China, even Chinese women from remote areas never miss the chance of seducing the Anglo men so that they can become their wives, let alone those Chinese women in USA already. 

Indian women, on other other hand, never want to marry Anglo Americans and always prefer Indian/Desi men as husbands so that their Indian identity remains intact and the origin of their children remains Indian. Even Indian women in USA always prefer Indian men as husbands. 

This is my own observation and I could be wrong though.


----------



## shuttler

Enemy said:


> I have observed that the only ambition in the lives of of the Chinese women is to marry Anglo American men so that they can get rid of their Chinese identity and their children would become Anglo Americans with no strings of Chinese identity attached to them. Upon seeing any Anglo expats or tourists in China, even Chinese women from remote areas never miss the chance of seducing the Anglo men so that they can become their wives, let alone those Chinese women in USA already.
> 
> Indian women, on other other hand, never want to marry Anglo Americans and always prefer Indian/Desi men as husbands so that their Indian identity remains intact and the origin of their children remains origin. Even Indian women in USA always prefer Indian men as husbands.
> 
> This is my own observation and I could be wrong though.



if your observation is correct, then whole China's newly born kids are mixed blooded!

there are a lot of statistics on the inter-racial marriages esp in USA. You will find your answer

regarding the white male /indian females' preference, they are cases between the choosers and the choosens.


----------



## Enemy

shuttler said:


> if your observation is correct, then whole China's newly born kids are mixed blooded!
> 
> there are a lot of statistics on the inter-racial marriages esp in USA. You will find your answer
> 
> regarding the white male /indian females' preference, it is a case between the choosers and the choosens.


 
I did not say kids from China are of mixed blood, I said those Chinese women who move to USA mostly have mixed blood kids as their fathers are mostly White men. 

All the inter-racial marriages in USA benefit the white population because white men increase their numbers at the cost of men belonging to other races and in this case Chinese and Asians stand as losers so far the statistics show. 

White men may prefer Indian women, but Indian women prefer Indian men.


----------



## shuttler

Enemy said:


> I did not say kids from China are of mixed blood, I said those Chinese women who move to USA mostly have mixed blood kids as their fathers are mostly White men.
> 
> All the inter-racial marriages in USA benefit the white population because white men increase their numbers at the cost of men belonging to other races and in this case Chinese and Asians stand as losers so far the statistics show.
> 
> White men may prefer Indian women, but Indian women prefer Indian men.



I think I have adequately answered your question and told you where to look for an answer instead of thinking through your own eyes!


----------



## doublemaster

1. Why does chinese people drink so much? Why they allow smoking in restourents?

2. Why chinese girls wear less dress than western girls ?


----------



## Wright

doublemaster said:


> 1. Why does chinese people drink so much? Why they allow smoking in restourents?
> 
> 2. Why chinese girls wear less dress than western girls ?


 
3. why do they eat pork??

4. Why dont they pray?

Not everyone is muslim. Get over yourself.


----------



## Grevion

Okey I have many questions But I will ask 3 important one-

1 - What does normal chinese people think about their government ?

2 - What is the view of chinese people about Democracy ?

3 - Which country chinese people think was better than the other
a - USA
b - Soviet Union
Which one the above a chinese think was better superpower than the other.
And please dont take this as trolling.


----------



## zip

For me every chinese looks same ...koreans japanese too but europe and western people i can see difference ..what about you people ? Do we indians look same ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauism

Enemy said:


> I have observed that the only ambition in the lives of of the Chinese women is to marry Anglo American men so that they can get rid of their Chinese identity and their children would become Anglo Americans with no strings of Chinese identity attached to them. Upon seeing any Anglo expats or tourists in China, even Chinese women from remote areas never miss the chance of seducing the Anglo men so that they can become their wives, let alone those Chinese women in USA already.
> 
> Indian women, on other other hand, never want to marry Anglo Americans and always prefer Indian/Desi men as husbands so that their Indian identity remains intact and the origin of their children remains Indian. Even Indian women in USA always prefer Indian men as husbands.
> 
> This is my own observation and I could be wrong though.


 
Exactly where do you draw your conclusion that in the lives of around 6 to 7 hundreds millions(that is with 8 zeros) Chinese women their ambition is to marry a whiteman???

For the second part, I met many Indian female students in my college in Boston who were dating white men, as for the marriage part most objection for white men were actually from their parents as it somehow will ridicule them in their hometown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

doublemaster said:


> 1. Why does chinese people drink so much? Why they allow smoking in restourents?



only in banquets. but generally it is a very bad behaviour and criminal when drink and drive

smoking is partitioned in some restaurants 

thank goodness there is no paan and no narcotic hub in China!



> 2. Why Chinese girls wear less dress than western girls ?



it is a testament showing living is a lot, a whole lot safer and happier for the girls in China than in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauism

shuttler said:


> only in banquets. but generally it is a very bad behaviour and criminal when drink and drive
> 
> smoking is partitioned in some restaurants
> 
> thank goodness there is no paan and no narcotic hub in China!
> 
> 
> 
> it is a testament showing living is a lot, a whole lot safer and happier for the girls in China than in india.


 
I personally would strongly protest if someone doesn't allow me to smoke in restaurants. It is none of their business.


----------



## shuttler

litefire said:


> Okey I have many questions But I will ask 3 important one-
> 
> 1 - What does normal chinese people think about their government ?
> 
> 2 - What is the view of chinese people about Democracy ?
> 
> 3 - Which country chinese people think was better than the other
> a - USA
> b - Soviet Union
> Which one the above a Chinese think was better superpower than the other.
> And please dont take this as trolling.



1. not perfect but still okay by and large. corruption needs to be eradicated 
2. gradual no need to be hasty
3. both have their pros and cons. Soviet Union does not exist now.



chauism said:


> I personally would strongly protest if someone doesn't allow me to smoke in restaurants. It is none of their business.



that is your preference. 

But from my personal experience smoking is really bad for my health so I have quited.



zip said:


> For me every chinese looks same ...koreans japanese too but europe and western people i can see difference ..what about you people ? Do we indians look same ?



you have a serious problem. check with a neuro-doctor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauism

shuttler said:


> only in banquets. but generally it is a very bad behaviour and criminal when drink and drive
> 
> smoking is partitioned in some restaurants
> 
> thank goodness there is no paan and no narcotic hub in China!
> 
> 
> 
> it is a testament showing living is a lot, a whole lot safer and happier for the girls in China than in india.


 
Talking about securities, in any measures China is one of the safest place to live comparing to even most of the developed nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eddieInUK

doublemaster said:


> 1. Why does chinese people drink so much? Why they allow smoking in restourents?
> 
> 2. Why chinese girls wear less dress than western girls ?



Drinking is one tradition in China for social use. Smoking in public is not banned yet.
China wear less than western girls? Not true, but Chinese girl wear western designed cloth. You never wear suit ? Its a strange question.


----------



## shuttler

chauism said:


> Talking about securities, in any measures China is one of the safest place to live comparing to even most of the developed nations.


 
I concur buddy! 

Crime rate in China is relatively low. We dont have gun-shots that happen on an almost monthly basis. Girls are not urged to leave their office before 8 pm or to stay in train carriages specially reserved for female commuters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eddieInUK

litefire said:


> Okey I have many questions But I will ask 3 important one-
> 
> 1 - What does normal chinese people think about their government ?
> 
> 2 - What is the view of chinese people about Democracy ?
> 
> 3 - Which country chinese people think was better than the other
> a - USA
> b - Soviet Union
> Which one the above a chinese think was better superpower than the other.
> And please dont take this as trolling.



1. Govt did a good job, improve people's life a lot. Its dictatorship, better than kingdom before.
2. Democracy is just lair and rich people cheated the people, no country got developed through democracy. (I do not totally agree, but the second point is true)
3. USA is better.


----------



## shuttler

eddieInUK said:


> 1. Govt did a good job, improve people's life a lot. Its *dictatorship*, better than kingdom before.
> 2. Democracy is just lair and rich people cheated the people, no country got developed through democracy. (I do not totally agree, but the second point is true)
> 3. USA is better.


 
China is not a de facto dictatorship! It makes collective decisions by the members of the politburo so that in a sense the power is decentralized. also on some important issues like the building of the 3 gorges dam, there was a very wide consultative deliberation and voting for / against the project across the realms of different professionals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

My questions to the threadstarter and any other interested Chinese members

*1. What are your general impressions about Muslims? Do you believe in anti Muslim propaganda from Western media? * 

2. What are your general impression of Bangladeshis and Bangladesh? 

3. Do you think China will be able to eliminate Western undue interference around the world and become the strongest country by following the rules written by the West? For example, the United Nations, International Monetary Fund, World Bank, IATA, WTO and other 'international' organizations follow rules written by the Western countries for their own benefit. Do you think China can defeat the West in this game by following the rules of the West? Do you think China can set up similar 'international' institutions, create laws that suit its interests and invite the majority of the world's countries to join these institutions to effectively eliminate Western terroristic misadventures around the world?


4. I know this is a sensitive issue and I hope Indians and other anti Chinese cohort stay away from this issue. What is the situation of Uighur Muslims in China? Are they discriminated against by the government and the public? Are they treated differently? I know that Uighur families need not adhere to one-child policy, but it is also true that Xinjiang is about one-sixth of China's territory and only about 1% or less of its population. 

Finally, I hope Bangladeshis and Chinese public get to know more about each other, eliminate all misinformation, doubt and/or mistrust while addressing each other mutual concerns' successfully by keeping a keen eye on the common enemies' moves to weaken the world Muslims and Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Banglar Lathial said:


> My questions to the threadstarter and any other interested Chinese members
> 
> *1. What are your general impressions about Muslims? Do you believe in anti Muslim propaganda from Western media? *



I dont have any qualm towards our Hui / Muslim brothers. Folks in China do not have any hatred towards Muslims. Many Hans have been converted to Muslims as a matter of fact. Muslims are as peaceful as any other religious followers. They are normal and many of them are loving caring human beings. I once wanted to start a relationship with a beautiful Muslim girl but somehow the relationship did not bear fruit



> 2. What are your general impression of Bangladeshis and Bangladesh?



I dont have experience to get acquaintance with Bangladeshis. Bangladesh has a lot of grounds to further develop herself. I think Bangladeshis, Bhutanese, Pakistanis, Nepalese, Sri Lankans, Maldivians are not arrogant nor aggressive people. These are basic qualities to be friends with.



> 3. Do you think China will be able to eliminate Western undue interference around the world and become the strongest country by following the rules written by the West? For example, the United Nations, International Monetary Fund, World Bank, IATA, WTO and other 'international' organizations follow rules written by the Western countries for their own benefit. Do you think China can defeat the West in this game by following the rules of the West? Do you think China can set up similar 'international' institutions, create laws that suit its interests and invite the majority of the world's countries to join these institutions to effectively eliminate Western terroristic misadventures around the world?



If you take a look at the people who are sitting on the boards of those orgs and the voting rights then you know China is impossible to make changes overnight. 




> 4. I know this is a sensitive issue and I hope Indians and other anti Chinese cohort stay away from this issue. What is the situation of Uighur Muslims in China? Are they discriminated against by the government and the public? Are they treated differently? I know that Uighur families need not adhere to one-child policy, but it is also true that Xinjiang is about one-sixth of China's territory and only about 1% or less of its population.



We need to do a lot more to ethnically bind Han and Uighurs closer together. But the radicals and overseas separatists are the greatest threats to racial harmony. Uighurs are beautiful people. It is a great pain if they are separated from us.




> Finally, I hope Bangladeshis and Chinese public get to know more about each other, eliminate all misinformation, doubt and/or mistrust while addressing each other mutual concerns' successfully by keeping a keen eye on the common enemies' moves to weaken the world Muslims and Chinese.


 
More cultural and educational exchanges will surely help the advancement of our friendship together!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Wright

My question: Which nations/people do Chinese tend to look up to/ like? In terms of history, achievements, art, literature, etc. And is Japan among them?


----------



## Sasquatch

Wright said:


> My question: *Which nations/people do Chinese tend to look up to*/ like? In terms of history, achievements, art, literature, etc. And is Japan among them?


 
Opinions vary in the past Chinese looked up to Lenin's Soviet Union , for me I respect Germany/Russia their history and culture.


----------



## chauism

Wright said:


> My question: Which nations/people do Chinese tend to look up to/ like? In terms of history, achievements, art, literature, etc. And is Japan among them?


 
For me counties that fascinate me the most are Russia(USSR), Germany and Japan, and not necessarily in that order.


----------



## eddieInUK

Wright said:


> My question: Which nations/people do Chinese tend to look up to/ like? In terms of history, achievements, art, literature, etc. And is Japan among them?


for me, russia, germany, japan, usa.


----------



## eddieInUK

Banglar Lathial said:


> My questions to the threadstarter and any other interested Chinese members
> 
> *
> 4. I know this is a sensitive issue and I hope Indians and other anti Chinese cohort stay away from this issue. What is the situation of Uighur Muslims in China? Are they discriminated against by the government and the public? Are they treated differently? I know that Uighur families need not adhere to one-child policy, but it is also true that Xinjiang is about one-sixth of China's territory and only about 1% or less of its population.
> 
> Finally, I hope Bangladeshis and Chinese public get to know more about each other, eliminate all misinformation, doubt and/or mistrust while addressing each other mutual concerns' successfully by keeping a keen eye on the common enemies' moves to weaken the world Muslims and Chinese.*


* i am from a muslim city. apart from 9 million uighurs, there are 15 million muslims. the only thing is there are some people want xinjiang to be independent. we live with 15 million hui muslims peacefully, if uighurs do not want to break the unification. thats all fine.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

From my limited observations, Chinese people tend to think of Japan as either an evil country/people because of historical events around World War II, or they tend to think of Japan as a worthy adversary/rival with a distinct tradition based on some similar principles of honour, dignity, respect, martial arts for self defence, and so on. 

Some Chinese members can correct me if I am wrong.



eddieInUK said:


> i am from a muslim city. apart from 9 million uighurs, there are 15 million muslims. the only thing is there are some people want xinjiang to be independent. we live with 15 million hui muslims peacefully, if uighurs do not want to break the unification. thats all fine.


 

Thank you for the response. 

1. Do you think Uighurs are discriminated against by the government? Do you think Uighurs should enjoy more social and political rights? What do you think is the major reason that only Uighurs face difficulty in China, not other communities of Muslims? I know that many foreign Muslims also live, study or work/do business in China as well, without any notable problems.



shuttler said:


> I dont have any qualm towards our Hui / Muslim brothers. Folks in China do not have any hatred towards Muslims. Many Hans have been converted to Muslims as a matter of fact. Muslims are as peaceful as any other religious followers. They are normal and many of them are loving caring human beings. I once wanted to start a relationship with a beautiful Muslim girl but somehow the relationship did not bear fruit



Thank you for the friendly response, mate. In the past, I had dealt with many Mainland Chinese clients and 'friends' but somehow the relationships were not as fruitful. Probably, it was due to some language barrier. I could develop better relations with Malaysian Chinese, Hong Kong Chinese people, for example, so I think it was probably due to language barrier. 




> I dont have experience to get acquaintance with Bangladeshis. Bangladesh has a lot of grounds to further develop herself. I think Bangladeshis, Bhutanese, Pakistanis, Nepalese, Sri Lankans, Maldivians are not arrogant nor aggressive people. These are basic qualities to be friends with.



I feel the Chinese people, in general, are hardworking, humble and decent people. I hope friendship between Chinese public and friendly South Asian countries increases. 




> If you take a look at the people who are sitting on the boards of those orgs and the voting rights then you know China is impossible to make changes overnight.



That is why I asked about Chinese members' opinions on it. Do you think China can be stronger than any Western country by following Western rules set up by the Westerners for their own benefits? 




> We need to do a lot more to ethnically bind Han and Uighurs closer together. But the radicals and overseas separatists are the greatest threats to racial harmony. Uighurs are beautiful people. It is a great pain if they are separated from us.



What do you think are the problems/difficulties that does not allow Uighur, Han and other groups to come together closer?




> More cultural and educational exchanges will surely help the advancement of our friendship together!


 
I hope so too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eddieInUK

Banglar Lathial said:


> From my limited observations, Chinese people tend to think of Japan as either an evil country/people because of historical events around World War II, or they tend to think of Japan as a worthy adversary/rival with a distinct tradition based on some similar principles of honour, dignity, respect, martial arts for self defence, and so on.
> 
> Some Chinese members can correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> 
> 1. Do you think Uighurs are discriminated against by the government? Do you think Uighurs should enjoy more social and political rights? What do you think is the major reason that only Uighurs face difficulty in China, not other communities of Muslims? I know that many foreign Muslims also live, study or work/do business in China as well, without any notable problems.


 1.japan got stronger and invade almost all asean countries. they killed too many people so we can not like them. the situation of japan right now is made by usa. 2. uighur are treated better in terms of education, social benefits. in xinjiang they are only 40 percent of population. the difficulty is they speak different language and have different culture, actually they are original turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan21

Man i like chinese culture just as much I like India. Both countries are old and historic. 

More I like about china is their cities and skylines. They are simply mind blowing and beautifull. How china plans its new cities??? 

Why China wins so many golds in olympics??? 

2 nations of 1.3 billion people, one is a looser and another a champion. I am sure if you go on roads and villages of India we will find many usain bolts and Phelps, but India has failed to identify and nurture talent. How China does it???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

It's really amusing to see how many Indians are desperate for good relations with China, I'm surprised they aren't pandering more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eddieInUK

karan21 said:


> Man i like chinese culture just as much I like India. Both countries are old and historic.
> 
> More I like about china is their cities and skylines. They are simply mind blowing and beautifull. How china plans its new cities???
> 
> Why China wins so many golds in olympics???
> 
> 2 nations of 1.3 billion people, one is a looser and another a champion. I am sure if you go on roads and villages of India we will find many usain bolts and Phelps, but India has failed to identify and nurture talent. How China does it???


 thanks for ur appreciation. i have to say urban plan is not very good in china. the city can be built because hardworking people and clear political decision. the answer to the olympics is that the govt spent massive money on these athlets. send them to the best training school in the world, give them a big money award, someone say its a waste of money, but i am really proud my country is on top of gold list.


----------



## Sasquatch

Banglar Lathial said:


> My questions to the threadstarter and any other interested Chinese members
> 
> *1. What are your general impressions about Muslims? Do you believe in anti Muslim propaganda from Western media? *



I'm Hui we are treated well in China, Muslims other then Hui flourish in many parts of China even the Uighurs, so they is no ill towards us. And as Shuttler mentioned before many Han convert to Islam in Ningxia, they make up plenty of the population. Also many Non Muslims live in Muslim Majority areas and are treated as part of the community. 



Banglar Lathial said:


> 2. What are your general impression of Bangladeshis and Bangladesh?



I've met few Bangladeshis but they are hard workers, interacted with them in Shanghai, Friendly to Bangladesh.



Banglar Lathial said:


> 3. Do you think China will be able to eliminate Western undue interference around the world and become the strongest country by following the rules written by the West? For example, the United Nations, International Monetary Fund, World Bank, IATA, WTO and other 'international' organizations follow rules written by the Western countries for their own benefit. Do you think China can defeat the West in this game by following the rules of the West? Do you think China can set up similar 'international' institutions, create laws that suit its interests and invite the majority of the world's countries to join these institutions to effectively eliminate Western terroristic misadventures around the world?



Mixed feelings on this China will need other countries like Russia, Brazil, India etc, it will take time as western countries did it.





Banglar Lathial said:


> 4. I know this is a sensitive issue and I hope Indians and other anti Chinese cohort stay away from this issue. What is the situation of Uighur Muslims in China? Are they discriminated against by the government and the public? Are they treated differently? I know that Uighur families need not adhere to one-child policy, but it is also true that Xinjiang is about one-sixth of China's territory and only about 1% or less of its population.



It's Improved as China gave more Job and work Opportunities to the Uighur's, there is an increase in Uighurs joining the PLA, PLAN and many Chinese security firms. Few of the issues tended to be the Language barrier and the ETIM which is reduced. 



Banglar Lathial said:


> Finally, I hope Bangladeshis and Chinese public get to know more about each other, eliminate all misinformation, doubt and/or mistrust while addressing each other mutual concerns' successfully by keeping a keen eye on the common enemies' moves to weaken the world Muslims and Chinese.



Agree on this 100% but not just for the Muslim world or China but everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eddieInUK

A1Kaid said:


> It's really amusing to see how many Indians are desperate for good relations with China, I'm surprised they aren't pandering more.


 you cant make everybody love you, we have dispute with india, so its natural situation of the relationsip right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

karan21 said:


> Man i like chinese culture just as much I like India. Both countries are old and historic.
> 
> More I like about china is their cities and skylines. They are simply mind blowing and beautifull. How china plans its new cities???
> 
> Why China wins so many golds in olympics???
> 
> 2 nations of 1.3 billion people, one is a looser and another a champion. I am sure if you go on roads and villages of India we will find many usain bolts and Phelps, but India has failed to identify and nurture talent. How China does it???



Our civilizations are the oldest. 

For the Olympics our athletes trained hard provided the Training, Opportunities and Money it was shown during 2008 and 2012 games. India just needs time to develop it's talents.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

eddieInUK said:


> 1.japan got stronger and invade almost all asean countries. they killed too many people so we can not like them. the situation of japan right now is made by usa. 2. uighur are treated better in terms of education, social benefits. in xinjiang they are only 40 percent of population. the difficulty is they speak different language and have different culture, actually they are original turkish.


 
1. As I have written, you probably belong to the first group of people who hate Japan for historical actions around 1940, and there are some Chinese people who also admire Japan as a worthy rival/adversary with similar sense about nature, balance, martial arts, honour, dignity, social order, progress and so on. 

2. Why only Uighur want to separate from China? Why do not other 50+ ethnicities want to separate from China? Is it because of language? Is it because of some policies or history? This is a sensitive issue and I hope all parties can find a peaceful and just solution.



Hu Songshan said:


> I'm Hui we are treated well in China, Muslims other then Hui flourish in many parts of China even the Uighurs, so they is no ill towards us. And as Shuttler mentioned before many Han convert to Islam in Ningxia, they make up plenty of the population. Also many Non Muslims live in Muslim Majority areas and are treated as part of the community.
> 
> 
> 
> I've met few Bangladeshis but they are hard workers, interacted with them in Shanghai, Friendly to Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed feelings on this China will need other countries like Russia, Brazil, India etc, it will take time as western countries did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Improved as China gave more Job and work Opportunities to the Uighur's, there is an increase in Uighurs joining the PLA, PLAN and many Chinese security firms. Few of the issues tended to be the Language barrier and the ETIM which is reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree on this 100% but not just for the Muslim world or China but everyone.


 


Thank you very much for answering my questions. I know many foreign Muslims including Bangladeshis who live, do business in China or study in China. So far none of them have complained of any problems due to religion. The situation is completely different from the West.

Also, in BD, almost the entire public hold both Japan and China in high esteem for they never interfere in BD politics or internal matters, and have always aided BD with major infrastructural projects like bridges, and so on, without seeking any political benefits for their own selves. It is for this reason, if you ask ordinary BD citizens, most of them will not speak negatively against China or Japan. Either they will not know enough about these two countries, or they will speak very positively about these two countries. 

Just imagine how powerful East Asia can be if Japan and China can resolve their differences, expel Western military bases and act together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. As I have written, you probably belong to the first group of people who hate Japan for historical actions around 1940, and there are some Chinese people who also admire Japan as a worthy rival/adversary with similar sense about nature, balance, martial arts, honour, dignity, social order, progress and so on.
> 
> 2. Why only Uighur want to separate from China? Why do not other 50+ ethnicities want to separate from China? Is it because of language? Is it because of some policies or history? This is a sensitive issue and I hope all parties can find a peaceful and just solution.


 
Mostly exiles but the situation has improved refer to my previous post, more opportunities were given and there were Language issues which gave way to hostility, but it has changed. 

As for Japan I don't hold a grudge for what it did in the past, my concern is what Japan can do today it's still a rival of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Hu Songshan said:


> Mostly exiles but the situation has improved refer to my previous post, more opportunities were given and there were Language issues which gave way to hostility, but it has changed.
> 
> As for Japan I don't hold a grudge for what it did in the past, my concern is what Japan can do today it's still a rival of China.


 
I hope Uighurs obtain their deserved rights, and that Chinese also become a stronger and more just nation that other developing (and smaller) countries can look up to. 

Similarly, regarding Japan, I just hope that Japan and China can work together by resolving their differences and exclude the West from any such process. 

Best wishes to both Japan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Banglar Lathial said:


> Thank you very much for answering my questions. I know many foreign Muslims including Bangladeshis who live, do business in China or study in China. So far none of them have complained of any problems due to religion. The situation is completely different from the West.
> 
> Also, in BD, almost the entire public hold both Japan and China in high esteem for they never interfere in BD politics or internal matters, and have always aided BD with major infrastructural projects like bridges, and so on, without seeking any political benefits for their own selves. It is for this reason, if you ask ordinary BD citizens, most of them will not speak negatively against China or Japan. Either they will not know enough about these two countries, or they will speak very positively about these two countries.
> 
> Just imagine how powerful East Asia can be if Japan and China can resolve their differences, expel Western military bases and act together.


 

I agree but it's unlikely Japan will stop being Pro West. Asia still has many rivalries for example South Koreans still hate Japan despite being a western ally over it's colonial past and Island dispute(you have heard of it ?) Nationalism and Rivalry is still frequent in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Hu Songshan said:


> I agree but it's unlikely Japan will stop being Pro West. Asia still has many rivalries for example South Koreans still hate Japan despite being a western ally over it's colonial past and Island dispute(you have heard of it ?) Nationalism and Rivalry is still frequent in Asia.


 
Maybe you are right, but I hope things change for the better.


----------



## twocents

Hu Songshan said:


> Our civilizations are the oldest.
> 
> For the Olympics our athletes trained hard provided the Training, Opportunities and Money it was shown during 2008 and 2012 games. India just needs time to develop it's talents.



Chinese civilization isn't the oldest. It is the oldest continuous civilization as opposed to Egyptian
or Mesopotamian civilization which predates ours but lacks the clear lineage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Banglar Lathial said:


> Maybe you are right, but I hope things change for the better.


 
Anything is possible my Friend, the world can change overnight. Old rivalries disappear new ones emerge, But at the end of the road we all want Peace.


----------



## Wright

Hu Songshan said:


> I agree but it's unlikely Japan will stop being Pro West. Asia still has many rivalries for example South Koreans still hate Japan despite being a western ally over it's colonial past and Island dispute(you have heard of it ?) Nationalism and Rivalry is still frequent in Asia.


 
Are most Chinese anti west? Do you think there is a cultural conflict of some sort?


----------



## Sasquatch

twocents said:


> Chinese civilization isn't the oldest. It is the oldest continuous civilization as opposed to Egyptian
> or Mesopotamian civilization which predates ours but lacks the clear lineage.


 
Should rephrase as one of the oldest along with others. 



Wright said:


> Do all the Chinese feel anti western?


 
Which Chinese are you referring to ? on Taipei, Overseas, or on Mainland China ?


----------



## chauism

Banglar Lathial said:


> From my limited observations, Chinese people tend to think of Japan as either an evil country/people because of historical events around World War II, or they tend to think of Japan as a worthy adversary/rival with a distinct tradition based on some similar principles of honour, dignity, respect, martial arts for self defence, and so on.
> 
> Some Chinese members can correct me if I am wrong.


 
The relationship between China is Japan is a complicated one and it deserve its own thread. To keep it simple, in my opinion Japan has been a teacher to China in modern history. For example 70% of the Chinese modern words regarding social and natual science are loan words from Japanese words. Those loans words are words like "politics", "science", "philosophy", "physics", "revolution", "class", "cadre" and "constitution". So without Japanese, modern Chinese won't be the way it is right now. For someone who can read Chinese, this article is very interesting. Even without such animosity because of the war, Japan had a big impact on China's modern history in many levels.
http://hi.baidu.com/140522/item/dddac7cb96a8f53699b4984b

Also if you also noticed that most Chinese always think highly of Germany. The thing about Japan is that during its Meiji restoration, most of their systems either economical or political were modeled after Germany's. So in a way people have to wonder why after Meiji restoration Japan could transform itself from a backward country to a world power in short 50 years while China was still in chaos at that period of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

chauism said:


> The relationship between China is Japan is a complicated one and it deserve its own thread. To keep it simple, in my opinion Japan has been a teacher to China in modern history. For example 70% of the Chinese modern words regarding social and natual science are loan words from Japanese words. Those loans words are words like "politics", "science", "philosophy", "physics", "revolution", "class", "cadre" and "constitution". So without Japanese, modern Chinese won't be the way it is right now. For someone who can read Chinese, this article is very interesting. Even without such animosity because of the war, Japan had a big impact on China's modern history in many levels.
> http://hi.baidu.com/140522/item/dddac7cb96a8f53699b4984b
> 
> Also if you also noticed that most Chinese always think highly of Germany. The thing about Japan is that during its Meiji restoration, most of their systems either economical or political were modeled after Germany's. So in a way people have to wonder why after Meiji restoration Japan could transform itself from a backward country to a world power in short 50 years while China was still in chaos at that period of time.


 

Thank you for some new information. I think most East Asian countries that developed/industrialized rapidly followed Japan to some extent. Taiwan and Korea, I think, credit a lot of their rapid development to this 'keeping up with the Japanese' mentality, especially in Taiwan, which was heavily influenced by Japan during 1930s or 1940s. Even though films can not be taken as a substitute for reality, I remember "Chen Zhen" (Jet Li) learning Mechanical Engineering (probably) in Japan.That probably tells us in a better way how Chinese think about modern day Japan, both because of some historical issues of 1930s and 1940s, and also due to rapid development and industrialization in modern times.


----------



## acetophenol

djsjs said:


> Nothing is impossible to a willing mind&#12290;plz search "MarkRowswell" in youtube,his chinese name is "dashan",and "ERIC SHEPHERD",they speak Mandarin Chinese better than most chinese


 
Thanks bro and kudos to you in starting this thread!


----------



## Wright

Hu Songshan said:


> Should rephrase as one of the oldest along with others.
> 
> 
> 
> Which Chinese are you referring to ? on Taipei, Overseas, or on Mainland China ?


 
Mainland Han Chinese.


----------



## eddieInUK

Wright said:


> Are most Chinese anti west? Do you think there is a cultural conflict of some sort?


not whole west. canada is a peaceful and beautiful country. i love it except weather. usa is anti china, they are blaming china all the time. look at this years usa election, how many times they depress china, i felt sad but the only reaction we can do is sit down and work.


----------



## chauism

Banglar Lathial said:


> Thank you for some new information. I think most East Asian countries that developed/industrialized rapidly followed Japan to some extent. Taiwan and Korea, I think, credit a lot of their rapid development to this 'keeping up with the Japanese' mentality, especially in Taiwan, which was heavily influenced by Japan during 1930s or 1940s.


 
Influenced is not a very accurate word. Japan had occupied Taiwan and Korea for 50 years before the end of WWII. In case of Taiwan, actually a lot of its infrastructures like railways factories, hospitals and even colleges were built by Japan during that period. Today the best university in Taiwan, Taiwan University is used to be Taihoku(Taipei) Imperial University built by Japanese in 1928. So even today many old generation Taiwanese are very keen towards Japan, some even only speak Japanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Wright said:


> Mainland Han Chinese.


 
When we say Anti West it's more anti usa for what is seen as imperialism by the USA take the invasion of Iraq for example, But there is admiration for other western countries like Canada and Germany. There is some Likes and Dislikes my own take on it.


----------



## chauism

Hu Songshan said:


> When we say Anti West it's more anti usa for what is seen as imperialism by the USA take the invasion of Iraq for example, But there is admiration for other western countries like Canada and Germany. There is some Likes and Dislikes my own take on it.


 
Interesting thing is that it is hard to find someone dislike Germany, and actually German media is one of the most anti-China ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wright

Hu Songshan said:


> When we say Anti West it's more anti usa for what is seen as imperialism by the USA take the invasion of Iraq for example, But there is admiration for other western countries like Canada and Germany. There is some Likes and Dislikes my own take on it.


 
Thx. There is a member named "Iajj" who was extremely anti western, Anti jewish, anti Turkish, anti korean and Japanese. And he sounded like a muslim extremist. Hence the reason I posed the question. 

But its good to know he is in the minority.


----------



## Sasquatch

chauism said:


> Interesting thing is that it is hard to find someone dislike Germany, and actually German media is one of the most anti-China ones.


 
My own respect for Germany is it's History and Warrior Spirit of the German People, they have overcome much after 2 World Wars and their country divided.


----------



## xuxu1457

474474 said:


> wil i be comfortable there? i mean chinese people here mostly keep to themselves, a few nice ones i've talked to, but most are VERY VERY quiet
> 
> 
> 
> is it easy for one child to take care of two parents and four grandparents?



Infact, only 25% family has one child, and even a very few the male and the femal both from one child family, one child family has more property to take care of themselves


----------



## Erhabi

doublemaster said:


> *One strange thing i observed in china is: Bin laden T-Shirts are available there. And many argued with me saying He did the correct thing *.


 






even I wear one


----------



## xuxu1457

doublemaster said:


> 1. Why does chinese people drink so much? Why they allow smoking in restourents?
> 
> 2. Why chinese girls wear less dress than western girls ?


 
1. Chinese in north China can drink more, for the cold winter, now more and more people to drink Wine and beer
2. only during summer you have the chance to wear skirt to show your stature and your leg, so beautiful female will wear less dress, but normal female will not; I wonder if all the Chinese female live in India, yea, I can see them dress less all the year


----------



## djsjs

Enemy said:


> I did not say kids from China are of mixed blood, I said those Chinese women who move to USA mostly have mixed blood kids as their fathers are mostly White men.


 
Why Chinatown is not disappear&#65311;


----------



## xuxu1457

karan21 said:


> Man i like chinese culture just as much I like India. Both countries are old and historic.
> 
> More I like about china is their cities and skylines. They are simply mind blowing and beautifull. How china plans its new cities???
> 
> Why China wins so many golds in olympics???
> 
> 2 nations of 1.3 billion people, one is a looser and another a champion. I am sure if you go on roads and villages of India we will find many usain bolts and Phelps, but India has failed to identify and nurture talent. How China does it???


 
Infact, Chinese are good at smart sports, and also depend at the how many people take part in, just as Cricket in India, if many people take part in the sports, then your level will be very high, for China, Table tennis, Badminton are Smart-type and many people take part in include me, Shooting and Diving are smart-type and traditional item of China, we can got nearly 20 gold from the four item

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

doublemaster said:


> 1. Why does chinese people drink so much? Why they allow smoking in restourents?
> 
> 2. Why chinese girls wear less dress than western girls ?


 
1.people live in the north drink more than those in the south,wine is a good weapon against the cold wether in ancient times.we drink for someone's birthday,for friends' weddings-------for all happy times
"no smoking" can easily be found in every restourent.if i see garbages on every road of india,should i have a conclusion that the india gov encourage it?

2 .A man bitten by dog is not news, man bites dog is news.if you see a man bitting a dog now,can you get a conclusion that tomorrow you will do it too?your second question is crazy.


----------



## djsjs

Banglar Lathial said:


> My questions to the threadstarter and any other interested Chinese members
> 
> *1. What are your general impressions about Muslims? Do you believe in anti Muslim propaganda from Western media? *
> 
> 2. What are your general impression of Bangladeshis and Bangladesh?
> 
> 3. Do you think China will be able to eliminate Western undue interference around the world and become the strongest country by following the rules written by the West? For example, the United Nations, International Monetary Fund, World Bank, IATA, WTO and other 'international' organizations follow rules written by the Western countries for their own benefit. Do you think China can defeat the West in this game by following the rules of the West? Do you think China can set up similar 'international' institutions, create laws that suit its interests and invite the majority of the world's countries to join these institutions to effectively eliminate Western terroristic misadventures around the world?
> 
> 
> 4. I know this is a sensitive issue and I hope Indians and other anti Chinese cohort stay away from this issue. What is the situation of Uighur Muslims in China? Are they discriminated against by the government and the public? Are they treated differently? I know that Uighur families need not adhere to one-child policy, but it is also true that Xinjiang is about one-sixth of China's territory and only about 1% or less of its population.
> 
> Finally, I hopeand Chinese public get to know more about each other, eliminate all misinformation, doubt and/or mistrust while addressing each other mutual concerns' successfully by keeping a keen eye on the common enemies' moves to weaken the world Muslims and Chinese.


 
1.i focus only on what they do ,other than what they say. all wars are in the name of highfalutin.are muslims willing to have these wars?i don't know

2.sorry i have few impressions of Bangladesh,maybe you have the same face with indians

3.maybe one day in future,100 yrs? or 1000yrs...

4.as a han,I envy the minority including Uighur . they get more care under the same conditions .better education chances,better jobs...Xinjiang is big,most of this area is desert,no suitable for living 
finally,thank you my Bangladeshis friend for your questions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

doublemaster said:


> 2. You get SIM card like chocolates, Dont need to give any documents, no need to sign anything. (I dont know how they manage if they lose sim card etc).


When did that happen...you have to provide your Chinese ID card or your passport.For prepaid subscription you have to pay every month like the contract or Indian post-paid system.For ISD service on your mobile you have to pay a security deposit and fill some papers


----------



## Esc8781

doublemaster said:


> 1. Why does chinese people drink so much? Why they allow smoking in restourents?
> 
> 2. Why chinese girls wear less dress than western girls ?


 I think you are getting confused with Chinese and Japanese girls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

cloud_9 said:


> When did that happen...you have to provide your Chinese ID card or your passport.For prepaid subscription you have to pay every month like the contract or Indian post-paid system.For ISD service on your mobile you have to pay a security deposit and fill some papers


 
no. it is only the official rules to buy Sim card with ID card. it depends on where you buy it.
in practice, you can buy sim card everywhere without any ID.

but registed card with personal ID is better, if you lose your mobilphone, at least you can get your nummer back.


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

itaskol said:


> no. it is only the official rules to buy Sim card with ID card. it depends on where you buy it.
> in practice, you can buy sim card everywhere without any ID.
> 
> but registed card with personal ID is better, if you lose your mobilphone, at least you can get your nummer back.


 
I never register my sim card in China.


----------



## itaskol

Wright said:


> My question: Which nations/people do Chinese tend to look up to/ like? In terms of history, achievements, art, literature, etc. And is Japan among them?


for me: USA,Germany,USSR, Israel


----------



## Banglar Lathial

djsjs said:


> 1.i focus only on what they do ,other than what they say. all wars are in the name of highfalutin.are muslims willing to have these wars?i don't know
> 
> 2.sorry i have few impressions of Bangladesh,*maybe you have the same face with indians*
> 
> 3.maybe one day in future,100 yrs? or 1000yrs...
> 
> 4.as a han,I envy the minority including Uighur . they get more care under the same conditions .better education chances,better jobs...Xinjiang is big,most of this area is desert,no suitable for living
> finally,thank you my Bangladeshis friend for your questions


 

Thank you for your answer. 

2. I do not have the same facial features as most Indians (nobody in any foreign country ever classified me as an Indian), but many Bangladeshis look like Indians. 

Thank you again for your answer.


----------



## itaskol

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> I never register my sim card in China.


 
it is no problem.
but if you lose your mobil phone, you lose your Tel Nummer forever.


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

itaskol said:


> My question: Which nations/people do Chinese tend to look up to/ like? In terms of history, achievements, art, literature, etc. And is Japan among them?
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...china-show-u-real-china-10.html#ixzz2623Dl1ZE
> l


 
for me, It's USA, Germany,Singapore and Thai

it's hard for singapore to survive in the green world. it's hard for those brothers to set up a small country in southeast asia.


----------



## xuxu1457

itaskol said:


> it is no problem.
> but if you lose your mobil phone, you lose your Tel Nummer forever.



No&#65292; if you can provide the payment records during the last 3 months, you can got your Tel Nummer again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

karan21 said:


> Man i like chinese culture just as much I like India. Both countries are old and historic.
> 
> More I like about china is their cities and skylines. They are simply mind blowing and beautifull. How china plans its new cities???
> 
> Why China wins so many golds in olympics???
> 
> 2 nations of 1.3 billion people, one is a looser and another a champion. I am sure if you go on roads and villages of India we will find many usain bolts and Phelps, but India has failed to identify and nurture talent. How China does it???


 
thanks for your questions

1.tall buildings are only a must in big cities.l live in a small town of 50000 people. most buildings here are less than 7 floors,only 2 over 100m.

2.when i was in middle school,i had chances to see many pingpong stars,it was home of Luneng pingpong club,i can watch many games during the game season.so i think it's sports commercialization and hard working of players that our pingpong group create so many golds.in some other sport fields china is not strong enough.


----------



## Don Jaguar

shuttler said:


> despite your nuisance, look up a sampling here - our great Paralympians!
> 
> http://www.london2012.com/paralympics/country/china/athletes/index.html
> 
> 
> We have achieved a milestone in sports history! Where? HERE and HERE for a further understanding of China!


 
Looks like you didn't understand me.


----------



## djsjs

cloud_9 said:


> When did that happen...you have to provide your Chinese ID card or your passport.For prepaid subscription you have to pay every month like the contract or Indian post-paid system.For ISD service on your mobile you have to pay a security deposit and fill some papers


 
although these cards has been stopped issuing ,it is easy to buy one without any formalities in roadside stalls.


----------



## A1Kaid

My question to our Chinese members.


What is your opinion on the disputed territory South Tibet/Arunachal Pradesh?


----------



## S10

A1Kaid said:


> My question to our Chinese members.
> 
> 
> What is your opinion on the disputed territory South Tibet/Arunachal Pradesh?


Dead issue, very rarely talked about by ordinary Chinese.


----------



## djsjs

A1Kaid said:


> My question to our Chinese members.
> 
> 
> What is your opinion on the disputed territory South Tibet/Arunachal Pradesh?


 
i hope it's not Li hongzhang government now.
Frankly ,if we lose it forever no one will forgive the government .
give me email then i show you what chinese people do against the Japanese on DIAOYU island problem


----------



## skyknight

chauism said:


> The relationship between China is Japan is a complicated one and it deserve its own thread. To keep it simple, in my opinion Japan has been a teacher to China in modern history. For example *70% of the Chinese modern words regarding social and natual science are loan words from Japan*ese words. Those loans words are words like "politics", "science", "philosophy", "physics", "revolution", "class", "cadre" and "constitution". So without Japanese, modern Chinese won't be the way it is right now. For someone who can read Chinese, this article is very interesting. Even without such animosity because of the war, Japan had a big impact on China's modern history in many levels.
> ????????????_????_????
> 
> Also if you also noticed that most Chinese always think highly of Germany. The thing about Japan is that during its Meiji restoration, most of their systems either economical or political were modeled after Germany's. So in a way people have to wonder why after Meiji restoration Japan could transform itself from a backward country to a world power in short 50 years while China was still in chaos at that period of time.


It's a rumor.
²µ¡°ÈÕ±¾¶ÔÏÖ´úººÓïµÄÓ°Ïì¡±¡°×ªÌû¡±_¾«ÖÒ±¨¹ú°É_°Ù¶ÈÌù°É

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

nearly all the questions are about politics
it seems you care much more about china politics than me .I'm not a politician,my life is more simple than most of you.


----------



## chauism

skyknight said:


> It's a rumor.
> ²µ¡°ÈÕ±¾¶ÔÏÖ´úººÓïµÄÓ°Ïì¡±¡°×ªÌû¡±_¾«ÖÒ±¨¹ú°É_°Ù¶ÈÌù°É


 
That is not a rumor, those words does appear in Chinese lits before but not in the same context. Something post on bbs doesn't give your enough proof. Credits should be given where it is due.

people.umass.edu/wgoldsti/japaneseloanwords.pdf


----------



## skyknight

chauism said:


> Interesting thing is that it is hard to find someone dislike Germany, and actually German media is one of the most anti-China ones.


Germany are pragmatic&#65292;
We dont care how their medias are anti-China or how the Germans think about China, since we are cooperating in business smoothly and it is a win-win relation, then everything is OK.


----------



## djsjs

skyknight said:


> It's a rumor.
> ²µ¡°ÈÕ±¾¶ÔÏÖ´úººÓïµÄÓ°Ïì¡±¡°×ªÌû¡±_¾«ÖÒ±¨¹ú°É_°Ù¶ÈÌù°É


 
tamen dazi bu shi yige.&#20063;&#19981;&#20250;&#30475;&#36148;&#21543;&#65292;&#21478;&#22806;&#65292;&#25105;&#36825;&#37324;&#24590;&#20040;&#26174;&#31034;&#20081;&#30721;


----------



## shuttler

A1Kaid said:


> My question to our Chinese members.
> 
> 
> What is your opinion on the disputed territory *South Tibet/Arunachal Pradesh?*





S10 said:


> Dead issue, very rarely talked about by ordinary Chinese.



@S10: dont get the delusional people false hope as if we dont care about our sovereignty over Xizang!



djsjs said:


> i hope it's not Li hongzhang government now.
> Frankly ,if we lose it forever no one will forgive the government .
> give me email then i show you what chinese people do against the Japanese on *DIAOYU island *problem



I think they are more interested in China's claim on South Xizang; not Diaoyu islands! 

If the indians want to have a scale of oppositions against them over the disputed border land in south Xizang similar to that of Diaoyu Islands, we can readily create blogs and cultivate the sentiments of the massive netizens here in China. We now let our government to handle the case.Our sovereignty claim over our territory in South Xizang has not any bit diminished!


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Very good thread.

Since chinese posters may get confuse by just visiting the PDF for opinion of Indians on China.

The Indian posters on PDF are usually nationalistic posters barring few.

The common Indian walking on streets or driving cars thinks very high of China and usually admires the rapid pace of development of CHina. Indians started believing that if China being large asian country can develop then India can also develop. Nowdays India too is developing fast though at lesser pace as compared with China. Many Indians also admire the strong centralized system of China and its handling.

My questions is, do educated chinese know about following things about India,

1. Rapid development of India
2. India is a secular country
3. India has around 15-20 different languages and cultures
4. Bollywood
5. Indian view on 1962 war
6. India' software industry
7. India's manufacturing industry
8. india's space adventures
8. Partition of India
9. Kashmir issue
10. The strategic situation where China's support to Pakistan is taking toll on trust between Indian and Chinese relationship.


Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauism

djsjs said:


> tamen dazi bu shi yige.&#20063;&#19981;&#20250;&#30475;&#36148;&#21543;&#65292;&#21478;&#22806;&#65292;&#25105;&#36825;&#37324;&#24590;&#20040;&#26174;&#31034;&#20081;&#30721;


 
Because this website's auto title function doesn't support Chinese character I guess, you probably have to do it yourself.



shuttler said:


> @S10: dont get the delusional people false hope as if we dont care about our sovereignty over Xizang!
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are more interested in China's claim on South Xizang; not Diaoyu islands!
> 
> If the indians want to have a scale of oppositions against them over the disputed border land in south Xizang similar to that of Diaoyu Islands, we can readily create blogs and cultivate the sentiments of the massive netizens here in China. We now let our government to handle the case.Our sovereignty claim over our territory in South Xizang has not any bit diminished!


 
The thing about south Tibet is that there is no any progress in this dispute for decades. Everytime when the leaders of both country meet, the issue has not even been properly discuss.


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> tamen dazi bu shi yige.&#20063;&#19981;&#20250;&#30475;&#36148;&#21543;&#65292;&#21478;&#22806;&#65292;&#25105;&#36825;&#37324;&#24590;&#20040;&#26174;&#31034;&#20081;&#30721;


 

PDF &#20013;&#25991;&#32593;&#31449;&#37117;&#26159;&#20081;&#30721;&#30340;



chauism said:


> The thing about south Tibet is that there is no any progress in this dispute for decades. Everytime when the leaders of both country meet, the issue has not even been properly discuss.



correct! It is a stalemate! That's why the increase of deployment of military troops on both sides!


----------



## skyknight

chauism said:


> That is not a rumor, those words does appear in Chinese lits before but not in the same context. Something post on bbs doesn't give your enough proof. Credits should be given where it is due.


 
Funny, you quote a bbs post and believe in it and then you tell the others "70% of the Chinese modern words regarding social and natual science are loan words from Japanese "
I can speak Japanese and When I read that article you posted, I cant help laughing.
For example, &#25919;&#27835;&#65288;politics&#65289;&#65292;it appears 2000 years ago&#65292;&#25919;&#27835;&#26410;&#27605;&#36890;&#20063;&#27721;·&#36158;&#35850;&#12298;&#35770;&#31215;&#36142;&#30095;&#12299;
I admit some modern words are from Japan&#65292;but not "loan",
because those words are &#28450;&#35486;&#12289;written in Chinese characters, 
No &#27721;&#23383;, No Japanese language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauism

Shardul.....the lion said:


> Very good thread.
> 
> Since chinese posters may get confuse by just visiting the PDF for opinion of Indians on China.
> 
> The Indian posters on PDF are usually nationalistic posters barring few.
> 
> The common Indian walking on streets or driving cars thinks very high of China and usually admires the rapid pace of development of CHina. Indians started believing that if China being large asian country can develop then India can also develop. Nowdays India too is developing fast though at lesser pace as compared with China. Many Indians also admire the strong centralized system of China and its handling.
> 
> My questions is, do educated chinese know about following things about India,
> 
> 1. Rapid development of India
> 2. India is a secular country
> 3. India has around 15-20 different languages and cultures
> 4. Bollywood
> 5. Indian view on 1962 war
> 6. India' software industry
> 7. India's manufacturing industry
> 8. india's space adventures
> 8. Partition of India
> 9. Kashmir issue
> 10. The strategic situation where China's support to Pakistan is taking toll on trust between Indian and Chinese relationship.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
One thing I have to say is most things I have learned about India are actually from this forum(well not from those jingoist Chinese posters or India ones.) So for you questions I will have to answer from my observation of other people in China.
1.Should be well known as India is one of BRIC countries, and BRIC more or less are often mentioned in the press.
2-3 Indian culture is not widely known to common Chinese as they have little access to other cultures without travelling about and talk to people from other cultures, the places that they see other culture is actually from the medias which are mostly filled by US and European contents.

4.They know about the singing and dancing, other than that Indian films are rarely seen in China even with the pirated DVD.

5.I think for most Chinese they won't know the Indian side of story of 1962 war as Indian won't care about Chinese side of story.

6.They know that for sure.

7.Okay, now you are asking too much, but Tata Car should be noticed.

8.That is international big news so it won't go unnoticed.

9. That is rarely discussed, so I can hardly put a judgement on it.

10.The thing is that for most Chinese, they think Pakistan as a friend, so if you are asking China to stop supporting Pakistan in order to get close to India, it won't happen at all. Instead, why doesn't India and Pakistan stop the animosity between them, so China won't have to be in the position of choosing side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Shardul.....the lion said:


> Very good thread.
> 
> *Since chinese posters may get confuse by just visiting the PDF for opinion of Indians on China.
> 
> The Indian posters on PDF are usually nationalistic posters barring few.
> *



wrong! your media and related forums are sources of distortion and flames



> My questions is, do educated chinese know about following things about India,
> 
> 1. Rapid development of India
> 2. India is a secular country
> 3. India has around 15-20 different languages and cultures
> 4. Bollywood
> 5. Indian view on 1962 war
> 6. India' software industry
> 7. India's manufacturing industry
> 8. india's space adventures
> 8. Partition of India
> 9. Kashmir issue
> 10. The strategic situation where China's support to Pakistan is taking toll on trust between Indian and Chinese relationship.



1. give us the development buz we can do better for your cities
2. false claim. hindus dictate everything
3. not a blessing in india
4. crap
5. an example of indians over-boasting themselves which called for the humiliation. regret we didnt go all the way and took back all the land that belong to us
6. not as good as you claim. 
7. weak but boasting big
8. ask timetravel about it
8?: good for Pakistan
9. Let the Pakistanis and Kashmiris decide the fate of the land
10 Pakistanis are valued and time-tested friends. Indians are nasty to us MOST of the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Shardul.....the lion said:


> Very good thread.
> 
> Since chinese posters may get confuse by just visiting the PDF for opinion of Indians on China.
> 
> The Indian posters on PDF are usually nationalistic posters barring few.
> 
> The common Indian walking on streets or driving cars thinks very high of China and usually admires the rapid pace of development of CHina. Indians started believing that if China being large asian country can develop then India can also develop. Nowdays India too is developing fast though at lesser pace as compared with China. Many Indians also admire the strong centralized system of China and its handling.
> 
> My questions is, do educated chinese know about following things about India,
> 
> 1. Rapid development of India
> 2. India is a secular country
> 3. India has around 15-20 different languages and cultures
> 4. Bollywood
> 5. Indian view on 1962 war
> 6. India' software industry
> 7. India's manufacturing industry
> 8. india's space adventures
> 8. Partition of India
> 9. Kashmir issue
> 10. The strategic situation where China's support to Pakistan is taking toll on trust between Indian and Chinese relationship.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
1. Rapid development of India since 2000
2. India is a secular country?? what's mean of "secular" country
3. most Indian speake English and Hindi, lost Buddhism, believe Hindu
4. Bollywood, I know but only some people know, when I was a child, I watch <Mr India>, and most people know Indian Dance and Yoga, my wife do Yoga for 1 years, 70$ / half year in a club
5. Indian view on 1962 war? No, 99% people even don't know 1962war
6. --7. outsourcing service is developed
8. a little
9. Kashmir issue: 99.99% Chinese don't know kashmir and don't care, and even don't know Pak and India hostility, 60 years ago you were one country, should have a good relation, talk and talk, even talk for 100years, China talk with Bhutan for 28 years and will go on
10. 80% Chinese even don't know Pak, China and pak are friend, but not aim at against India, your enemies friend is not enemy&#65292; hope pak and India improve relations, China will not so uncomfortable, Us also provide weapons to both India and Pak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

Shardul.....the lion said:


> My questions is, do educated chinese know about following things about India,
> 
> 1. Rapid development of India
> 2. India is a secular country
> 3. India has around 15-20 different languages and cultures
> 4. Bollywood
> 5. Indian view on 1962 war
> 6. India' software industry
> 7. India's manufacturing industry
> 8. india's space adventures
> 8. Partition of India
> 9. Kashmir issue
> 10. The strategic situation where China's support to Pakistan is taking toll on trust between Indian and Chinese relationship.
> .


 
My own point of view:
1.india is rapid too
2.i'm not sure.Ganges RIver .....swimming....
3.why should english be official language
4.films with nice songs and dancing
5.1962...i was not on the earth ,i was on Mars that time 
6.proud of india ,really good
7.not so good as software industry
8.great and ambitious,i hope for more milestones
8+&9.chinese rarely talk about it
10.as for me ,i'd like to make friends with both

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chauism

skyknight said:


> Funny, you quote a bbs post and believe in it and then you tell the others "70% of the Chinese modern words regarding social and natual science are loan words from Japanese "
> I can speak Japanese and When I read that article you posted, I cant help laughing.
> For example, &#25919;&#27835;&#65288;politics&#65289;&#65292;it appears 2000 years ago&#65292;&#25919;&#27835;&#26410;&#27605;&#36890;&#20063;&#8212;&#8212;&#27721;·&#36158;&#35850;&#12298;&#35770;&#31215;&#36142;&#30095;&#12299;
> I admit some modern words are from Japan&#65292;but not "loan",
> because those words are &#28450;&#35486;&#12289;written in Chinese characters,
> No &#27721;&#23383;, No Japanese language.



The reason I quote from that site is out of convinience. 

For your example the original text was "&#20854;&#39592;&#65292;&#25919;&#27861;&#26410;&#30050;&#36890;&#20063;&#65292;&#36960;&#26041;&#20043;&#30097;&#32773;&#24182;&#33289;&#32780;&#29229;&#36215;&#30691;&#12290;" Somehow people change to &#25919;&#27835; to make this argument. Yan Fu and Liang Qichao also attempted to modernize the Chinese words during the same period of Meiji era. What happened to those words? According to &#12298;&#27721;&#35821;&#22806;&#26469;&#35821;&#35789;&#20856;&#12299;published in 1990 there are 890 loans words from Japan.
æ¼¢èª&#382;ä¸*ç&#353;&#8222;æ&#8212;¥èª&#382;å&#8364;&#376;è©&#382; - ç»´å&#376;ºç&#8482;¾ç§&#8216;ï¼&#338;è&#8225;ªç&#8221;±ç&#353;&#8222;ç&#8482;¾ç§&#8216;å&#8230;¨ä¹¦


----------



## shuttler

We dont talk about india much until you stick your necks out wanting the limelights and assuming the superpower status as if taking it for granted and the most obnoxious "China Killer"

For me there are many appalling issues relating to indians. for one, I dont understand why indians are so horny to the extent of constantly using violence for their sexual gains and yet trumpeting their humanity all the time


----------



## skyknight

xuxu1457 said:


> 1. Rapid development of India since 2000
> 2. India is a secular country?? what's mean of "secular" country
> 3. most Indian speake English and Hindi, lost Buddhism, believe Hindu
> 4. Bollywood, I know but only some people know, when I was a child, I watch <Mr India>, and most people know Indian Dance and Yoga, my wife do Yoga for 1 years, 70$ / half year in a club
> 5. Indian view on 1962 war? No, 99% people even don't know 1962war
> 6. --7. outsourcing service is developed
> 8. a little
> 9. Kashmir issue: 99.99% Chinese don't know kashmir and don't care, and even don't know Pak and India hostility, 60 years ago you were one country, should have a good relation, talk and talk, even talk for 100years, China talk with Bhutan for 28 years and will go on
> *10. 80% Chinese even don't know Pak, China and pak are friend, but not aim at against India, your enemies friend is not enemy&#65292; hope pak and India improve relations, China will not so uncomfortable, Us also provide weapons to both India and Pak*


 Maybe before 2008&#65292;but not now. 
in 2008 earthquake many ordinary Chinese internet users watched this photo and cried.
08





From then ,the China-Pakistan special friendship is well known in all the Chinese internet &#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauism

shuttler said:


> wrong! your media and related forums are sources of distortion and flames
> 
> 
> 
> 1. give us the development buz we can do better for your cities
> 2. false claim. hindus dictate everything
> 3. not a blessing in india
> 4. crap
> 5. an example of indians over-boasting themselves which called for the humiliation. regret we didnt go all the way and took back all the land that belong to us
> 6. not as good as you claim.
> 7. weak but boasting big
> 8. ask timetravel about it
> 8?: good for Pakistan
> 9. Let the Pakistanis and Kashmiris decide the fate of the land
> 10 Pakistanis are valued and time-tested friends. Indians are nasty to us MOST of the time.


For No.3 I totally agree.



shuttler said:


> We dont talk about india much until you stick your necks out wanting the limelights and assuming the superpower status as if taking it for granted and the most obnoxious "China Killer"
> 
> For me there are many appalling issues relating to indians. for one, I dont understand why indians are so horny to the extent of constantly using violence for their sexual gains and yet trumpeting their humanity all the time


You can not blame the whole India for their big mouth medias though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> We dont talk about india much until you stick your necks out wanting the limelights and assuming the superpower status as if taking it for granted and the most obnoxious "China Killer"
> 
> For me there are many appalling issues relating to indians. for one, I dont understand why indians are so horny to the extent of constantly using violence for their sexual gains and yet trumpeting their humanity all the time



something that I can think of why this is so is to look at indian's historical sites where sculptures outlining graphically all the sexual interactions in groups between animals and humans, humans and humans, irrespective of male / female / horses / cows ...etc

I have never seen something as bizarre as that anywhere in public display without calling for a national shame!



chauism said:


> For No.3 I totally agree.
> 
> 
> You can not blame the whole India for their big mouth medias though.



their China bashing campaign is on-going, persistent and rampant in echo with the western drum beats


----------



## djsjs

skyknight said:


> Maybe before 2008&#65292;but not now.
> in 2008 earthquake many ordinary Chinese internet users watched this photo and cried.
> 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From then ,the China-Pakistan special friendship is well known in all the Chinese internet &#12290;




A goose feather sent from a thousand li away the gift itself may be small, but the goodwill is deep

thank you ,pakistan


----------



## RazPaK

Indians make terrible friends. Like making friends with a scorpion. Good luck to Chinese on that endeavor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauism

shuttler said:


> something that I can think of why this is so is to look at indian's historical sites where sculptures outlining graphically all the sexual interactions in groups between animals and humans, humans and humans, irrespective of male / female / horses / cows ...etc
> 
> I have never seen something as bizarre as that anywhere in public display without calling for a national shame!
> 
> 
> 
> their China bashing campaign is on-going, persistent and rampant in echo with the western drum beats



But don't forget who is leading the bashing bangwagens. &#25810;&#36156;&#20808;&#25810;&#29579;, China should deal with the bangwagen leader across the pacific first, then everyone will just shut up for good.


----------



## shuttler

skyknight said:


> Maybe before 2008&#65292;but not now.
> in 2008 earthquake many ordinary Chinese internet users watched this photo and cried.
> 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From then ,the China-Pakistan special friendship is well known in all the Chinese internet &#12290;



This links our hearts:






Karakoram_Highway



djsjs said:


> A goose feather sent from a thousand li away the gift itself may be small, but the goodwill is deep
> 
> thank you *,Pakistan*



One of my most favourite proverbial quotes ever!






&#21315;&#37324;&#36865;&#40517;&#27611;, &#29289;&#36731;&#24773;&#20041;&#37325;!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

RazPaK said:


> Indians make terrible friends. Like making friends with a scorpion. Good luck to Chinese on that endeavor.


 i love scorpions very much,,nice dish.are there enough for me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyknight

chauism said:


> The reason I quote from that site is out of convinience.
> 
> For your example the original text was "&#20854;&#39592;&#65292;&#25919;&#27861;&#26410;&#30050;&#36890;&#20063;&#65292;&#36960;&#26041;&#20043;&#30097;&#32773;&#24182;&#33289;&#32780;&#29229;&#36215;&#30691;&#12290;" Somehow people change to &#25919;&#27835; to make this argument. Yan Fu and Liang Qichao also attempted to modernize the Chinese words during the same period of Meiji era. What happened to those words? According to &#12298;&#27721;&#35821;&#22806;&#26469;&#35821;&#35789;&#20856;&#12299;published in 1990 there are 890 loans words from Japan.
> æ¼¢èª&#382;ä¸*ç&#353;&#8222;æ&#8212;¥èª&#382;å&#8364;&#376;è©&#382; - ç»´å&#376;ºç&#8482;¾ç§&#8216;ï¼&#338;è&#8225;ªç&#8221;±ç&#353;&#8222;ç&#8482;¾ç§&#8216;å&#8230;¨ä¹¦


lol, so what's your point? what do you want to interpret?
The 890 words *written in Chinese character * are Japanese? 
Should we thank the Japanese for their second-hand translation &#65288;From English words&#65289;when using these words&#65288;let aside &#8220;original&#8221; or &#8220;form Japanese&#8221; &#65289;


----------



## chauism

skyknight said:


> lol, so what's your point? what do you want to interpret?
> The 890 words *written in Chinese character * are Japanese?
> Should we thank the Japanese for their second-hand translation &#65288;From English words&#65289;when using these words&#65288;let aside &#8220;original&#8221; or &#8220;form Japanese&#8221; &#65289;



My point in my original post was that japan had deep impact on china's modern history in many aspects.


----------



## RazPaK

djsjs said:


> i love scorpions very much,,nice dish.are there enough for me?



We have a lot in Pakistan where I am from. We don't really eat them, just kill them. I have been stung by one. 

It hurt so much for exactly 24 hours. I was a child and crying endlessly. The next day at the approximate time I was stung, the pain went away.

The darker the scorpion the more lethal is it's venom.


----------



## shuttler

chauism said:


> My point in my original post was that japan had deep impact on china's modern history in many aspects.



the impact is mutual!


----------



## skyknight

chauism said:


> My point in my original post was that japan had deep impact on china's modern history in many aspects.


AV, ACG, Cosplay,Hentai,Camera, Cars....anything else?


----------



## Riteon

djsjs said:


> i don't know how to answer you,thereis a saying &#65306;&#22806;&#20107;&#38382;&#35895;&#27468;&#65292;&#20869;&#20107;&#38382;&#30334;&#24230;&#65292;&#25151;&#20107;&#38382;&#22825;&#28079;&#12290;means&#65306;google tell u sensitive problems,baidu tell u official&#65292;tianya tell u entertainment


 
Sichuan Earthquake or the Milk adulteration scandal.....I was there in china and was shocked by the way the legal system dealt with it ...


1] Due to one child policy ,Many parent who lost thei children in scholl building that collapsed [ due to below contract quality construction ] tried suing the builders and schools...but the Govt forced signed agreements to ensure no suing and gave them some compensation and case closed .....................................


the question is ...Why is the legal system so submissive to the goverment !!


----------



## chauism

shuttler said:


> the impact is mutual!


China's influence on Japan was before the early 19th century, so I guess in a way it is mutual.



skyknight said:


> AV, ACG, Cosplay,Hentai,Camera, Cars....anything else?


That is not what I meant, but if those suit you be my guest.


----------



## djsjs

RazPaK said:


> We have a lot in Pakistan where I am from. We don't really eat them, just kill them. I have been stung by one.



i know u dont eat them.even in china ,most people dont eat them.but it is safe,Venom are broken down in the stomach.


----------



## Viet

Hu Songshan said:


> djsjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is Wen Jiabao is the China's version of a Liberal, soft leaders cannot run the country with full potential at least not now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting your thought. Since one in a decade leadership change is coming soon, what do you think of the new prospective leaders such as Xi Jinping and the successor of Wen Jiabao?
Click to expand...


----------



## RazPaK

djsjs said:


> i know u dont eat them.even in china ,most people dont eat them.but it is safe,Venom are broken down in the stomach.



Is the tail and stinger edible?


----------



## chauism

Riteon said:


> Sichuan Earthquake or the Milk adulteration scandal.....I was there in china and was shocked by the way the legal system dealt with it ...
> 
> 
> 1] Due to one child policy ,Many parent who lost thei children in scholl building that collapsed [ due to below contract quality construction ] tried suing the builders and schools...but the Govt forced signed agreements to ensure no suing and gave them some compensation and case closed .....................................
> 
> 
> the question is ...Why is the legal system so submissive to the goverment !!


That is the problem with china, instead of a democracy, what china really need is an independent juristic system. HK never had a democratic government before 1997, but what they had is an independent legal system, and free press. It worked out pretty well for HK, so maybe that is something china's government should've learnt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

RazPaK said:


> Is the tail and stinger edible?



stinger is the most expensive part of the scopion. usually as chinese medicine.
&#34638;&#23376;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

djsjs said:


> nearly all the questions are about politics
> it seems you care much more about china politics than me .I'm not a politician,my life is more simple than most of you.



we dont care politics because we common chinese are not involved in politics. Politics in china are only games of CCP. we just stand by.


----------



## djsjs

RazPaK said:


> Is the tail and stinger edible?


 
yes .every part is edible.Scorpion venom is more expensive than gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

djsjs said:


> yes .every part is edible.Scorpion venom is more expensive than gold.



We have so many in my village, I may open up a business in China!


----------



## djsjs

RazPaK said:


> We have so many in my village, I may open up a business in China!


 
call me ,if you decide to do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xdrive

474474 said:


> I smell a really deep burn, did you even read the other posts?



Nope, i read the first post.

It's a legitimate question.


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

Riteon said:


> Sichuan Earthquake or the Milk adulteration scandal.....I was there in china and was shocked by the way the legal system dealt with it ...
> 
> 
> 1] Due to one child policy ,Many parent who lost thei children in scholl building that collapsed [ due to below contract quality construction ] tried suing the builders and schools...but the Govt forced signed agreements to ensure no suing and gave them some compensation and case closed .....................................
> 
> 
> the question is ...Why is the legal system so submissive to the goverment !!




I think you know the answer but pretend not and ask this question to deliberately humiliate Chinese here


----------



## Riteon

DJSJS


when i went to chinese wedding....the bride lighted cigarettes of all the males ....why ???


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

Shardul.....the lion said:


> Very good thread.
> 
> Since chinese posters may get confuse by just visiting the PDF for opinion of Indians on China.
> 
> The Indian posters on PDF are usually nationalistic posters barring few.
> 
> The common Indian walking on streets or driving cars thinks very high of China and usually admires the rapid pace of development of CHina. Indians started believing that if China being large asian country can develop then India can also develop. Nowdays India too is developing fast though at lesser pace as compared with China. Many Indians also admire the strong centralized system of China and its handling.
> 
> My questions is, do educated chinese know about following things about India,
> 
> 1. Rapid development of India
> 2. India is a secular country
> 3. India has around 15-20 different languages and cultures
> 4. Bollywood
> 5. Indian view on 1962 war
> 6. India' software industry
> 7. India's manufacturing industry
> 8. india's space adventures
> 8. Partition of India
> 9. Kashmir issue
> 10. The strategic situation where China's support to Pakistan is taking toll on trust between Indian and Chinese relationship.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



1. A lot of people, especially the educated ones know that India is growing fast.
2.No, we dont know this. we know that religion plays a very important role in india
3. yes, I know this. India is a museum of races/religions/languages
4.never watched Indian movies except for 3 idiots
5.dont know this for most of the chinese.
6.yes, we know this is your advantage and my company outsourced the SW to indian company
7.never see Made in India in China
8.yes, know you are working hard on this but there may be some gap compared with China,US and Russia
8.Yes, most of people know this in china
9.we new kashmir from news that you are fighting with Pak friends there.
10. Pak is china's best friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Thank you to all chinese posters for the answers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Riteon said:


> DJSJS
> 
> 
> when i went to chinese wedding....the bride lighted cigarettes of all the males ....why ???



it is a courtesy in some areas handed down from ancestors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XName

video,if u can read chinese or japanese &#65292;

&#26085;&#20013;&#20004;&#21315;&#24180;&#27721;&#23383;&#30340;&#20132;&#27969;-&#26085;&#26412;&#27721;&#35821;&#30340;&#24418;&#25104;.&#20013;&#25991;&#23383;&#24149;
[NHK]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

If a person learns around 3000 Chinese characters how much (in percentage) will be his ability to read Japanese and understand it


----------



## itaskol

Riteon said:


> DJSJS
> 
> 
> when i went to chinese wedding....the bride lighted cigarettes of all the males ....why ???


it is not all over china.
in my wedding, I am the one who lighted cigarettes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Al Bhatti said:


> If a person learns around 3000 Chinese characters how much (in percentage) will be his ability to read Japanese and understand it



you can understand but you can't read, pronunciation is differ


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

Al Bhatti said:


> If a person learns around 3000 Chinese characters how much (in percentage) will be his ability to read Japanese and understand it



Most of the Japanese we can understand if it is written in Chinese. But japanese also created some Hanzi chinese characters of their own, such as &#39365; and &#30033;. but it's easy for chinese to understand those japanese Hanzi


----------



## itaskol

Al Bhatti said:


> If a person learns around 3000 Chinese characters how much (in percentage) will be his ability to read Japanese and understand it


not possible. at most 30%-50%. 
for examplec"&#12371;&#12428;&#12399;&#26085;&#26412;&#35821;&#12398;&#12486;&#12461;&#12473;&#12488;&#12391;&#12377;" we only understand the "&#26085;&#26412;&#35821;" in it/


----------



## skyknight

xuxu1457 said:


> you can understand but you can't read, pronunciation is differ


I randomly quoted some news headlines in Japanese, I think most of our Chinese members
know what it means.
&#20013;&#22269;&#38642;&#21335;&#22320;&#38663;&#12289;&#21270;&#23398;&#38450;&#35703;&#37096;&#38538;&#12364;&#34987;&#28797;&#22320;&#12391;&#22132;&#38695;&#28040;&#27602;&#27963;&#21205;
&#26085;&#26412;&#12364;13&#24180;&#24230;&#12398;&#36557;&#20107;&#36027;&#27010;&#31639;&#12434;&#20844;&#34920;&#12288;&#23798;&#12434;&#24033;&#12427;&#20316;&#25126;&#33021;&#21147;&#12434;&#24375;&#21270;
&#23574;&#38307;&#36092;&#20837;&#12395;&#20013;&#22269;&#20027;&#24109;&#12399;&#36949;&#27861;&#12391;&#28961;&#21177;&#12392;&#20027;&#24373;&#12300;&#26029;&#22266;&#12392;&#12375;&#12390;&#21453;&#23550;&#12301;
&#37329;&#12513;&#12480;&#12523;&#29554;&#24471;&#25968;&#12399;&#20013;&#22269;&#12364;95&#20491;&#12391;&#39318;&#20301;&#65309;&#12525;&#12531;&#12489;&#12531;&#12539;&#12497;&#12521;&#12522;&#12531;&#12500;&#12483;&#12463;&#38281;&#24149;&#8213;&#20013;&#22269;&#12513;&#12487;&#12451;&#12450;


----------



## itaskol

I hope more pakistani members come to ask us questions.


----------



## kankan326

Banglar Lathial said:


> I hope Uighurs obtain their deserved rights, and that Chinese also become a stronger and more just nation that other developing (and smaller) countries can look up to.


Regarding the relationship between Chinese muslims and Han, people here just showed bright side of all. Actually there is dark side. Hatreds and violences from both sides existed and never disappear. I know I'm a guy who doesn't please everyone here. But I'm telling the truth.

As for Uighurs issue, it's a headache for China. The key problem is not what you think the human rights issues. Far from than that. All the human rights and discrimination are just excuses of dividing Xinjiang from China territory. No matter what you do, you can never make person happy who made the decision not to be with you together. Anyway, he'll find good reasons that you are not good enough to be his friend.

I got a question, why muslins all over world couldn't get along with non-muslins? Think it. Harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

skyknight said:


> I randomly quoted some news headlines in Japanese, I think most of our Chinese members
> know what it means.
> &#20013;&#22269;&#38642;&#21335;&#22320;&#38663;&#12289;&#21270;&#23398;&#38450;&#35703;&#37096;&#38538;&#12364;&#34987;&#28797;&#22320;&#12391;&#22132;&#38695;&#28040;&#27602;&#27963;&#21205;
> &#26085;&#26412;&#12364;13&#24180;&#24230;&#12398;&#36557;&#20107;&#36027;&#27010;&#31639;&#12434;&#20844;&#34920;&#12288;&#23798;&#12434;&#24033;&#12427;&#20316;&#25126;&#33021;&#21147;&#12434;&#24375;&#21270;
> &#23574;&#38307;&#36092;&#20837;&#12395;&#20013;&#22269;&#20027;&#24109;&#12399;&#36949;&#27861;&#12391;&#28961;&#21177;&#12392;&#20027;&#24373;&#12300;&#26029;&#22266;&#12392;&#12375;&#12390;&#21453;&#23550;&#12301;
> &#37329;&#12513;&#12480;&#12523;&#29554;&#24471;&#25968;&#12399;&#20013;&#22269;&#12364;95&#20491;&#12391;&#39318;&#20301;&#65309;&#12525;&#12531;&#12489;&#12531;&#12539;&#12497;&#12521;&#12522;&#12531;&#12500;&#12483;&#12463;&#38281;&#24149;&#8213;&#20013;&#22269;&#12513;&#12487;&#12451;&#12450;



The characters in red are the ones i am familiar with in the message.


----------



## itaskol

kankan326 said:


> I got a question, why muslins all over world couldn't get along with non-muslins? Think it. Harder.


 pls do not ask this kind of question. It is a stupid question, and you can only get stupid answer..


----------



## Riteon

itaskol said:


> it is not all over china.
> in my wedding, I am the one who lighted cigarettes



But why cigarette...not something traditional ??


----------



## chauism

Riteon said:


> But why cigarette...not something traditional ??


It is not about the cigarette, it is about the teasing of the bride when she tries to light up the cigarette, the one hold the cigarette blowing off the fire. I guess one could do it with a candle, but that is just going to be weird.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Riteon said:


> But why cigarette...not something traditional ??



there is another...proposing a toast.............. chinese smoke for over 600 years,it's 3 times of US history,so it is traditional ,tooooo


----------



## xuxu1457

Al Bhatti said:


> The characters in red are the ones i am familiar with in the message.




&#20013;&#22269;&#38642;&#21335;&#22320;&#38663;&#12289;&#21270;&#23398;&#38450;&#35703;&#37096;&#38538;&#12364;&#34987;&#28797;&#22320;&#12391;&#22132;&#38695;&#28040;&#27602;&#27963;&#21205;
&#26085;&#26412;&#12364;13&#24180;&#24230;&#12398;&#36557;&#20107;&#36027;&#27010;&#31639;&#12434;&#20844;&#34920;&#12288;&#23798;&#12434;&#24033;&#12427;&#20316;&#25126;&#33021;&#21147;&#12434;&#24375;&#21270;
&#23574;&#38307;&#36092;&#20837;&#12395;&#20013;&#22269;&#20027;&#24109;&#12399;&#36949;&#27861;&#12391;&#28961;&#21177;&#12392;&#20027;&#24373;&#12300;&#26029;&#22266;&#12392;&#12375;&#12390;&#21453;&#23550;&#12301;
&#37329;&#12513;&#12480;&#12523;&#29554;&#24471;&#25968;&#12399;&#20013;&#22269;&#12364;95&#20491;&#12391;&#39318;&#20301;&#65309;&#12525;&#12531;&#12489;&#12531;&#12539;&#12497;&#12521;&#12522;&#12531;&#12500;&#12483;&#12463;&#38281;&#24149;&#8213;&#20013;&#22269;&#12513;&#12487;&#12451;&#12450;

The characters in red are all Chinese, and the meaning is the same too


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> i know u dont eat them.even in china ,most people dont eat them.but it is safe,Venom are broken down in the stomach.



I think when you deep fry the scorpion the venom is destroyed by the heat.

Eating insects is quite common in other parts of the world.



kankan326 said:


> Regarding the relationship between Chinese muslims and Han, people here just showed bright side of all. Actually there is dark side. Hatreds and violences from both sides existed and never disappear. I know I'm a guy who doesn't please everyone here. But I'm telling the truth.
> 
> As for Uighurs issue, it's a headache for China. The key problem is not what you think the human rights issues. Far from than that. All the human rights and discrimination are just excuses of dividing Xinjiang from China territory. No matter what you do, you can never make person happy who made the decision not to be with you together. Anyway, he'll find good reasons that you are not good enough to be his friend.
> 
> I got a question, why muslins all over world couldn't get along with non-muslins? Think it. Harder.



dont bull sh!t! you experience is drawn from isolated cases. you can hardly see any frequent violence unlike in india where the tension between muslims and hindus is a lot more acute and bloody


----------



## Audio

itaskol said:


> it is no problem.
> but if you lose your mobil phone, you lose your Tel Nummer forever.



Dont you get a certificate of ownership when originally buying the prepaid sim? i lost my prepaid once when i was a teen, went with that certificate (which is basically just a card with your number on it) to the provider and they issued me a new sim with the same number.
They disconnected the lost sim from the network prior to that.


----------



## kankan326

shuttler said:


> dont bull sh!t! you experience is drawn from isolated cases. you can hardly see any frequent violence unlike in india where the tension between muslims and hindus is a lot more acute and bloody


I can tell you, Mr.Harmony, conflicts and violences between Hui ethnic and Han ethnic are not rare cases. Go visit towns in Shandong and Henan where Han and Hui live together. You will hear some good stories.


----------



## itaskol

kankan326 said:


> I can tell you, Mr.Harmony, conflicts and violences between Hui ethnic and Han ethnic are not rare cases. Go visit towns in Shandong and Henan where Han and Hui live together. You will hear some good stories.


stories and histories are history, but today we have to live with muslim together in peace.
without tolerant , the world collapse.
peacefuly assimilate them is the only way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

itaskol said:


> stories and histories are history, but today we have to live with muslim together in peace.
> without tolerant , the world collapse.
> peacefuly assimilate them is the only way.


I wasn't talking about history stories. I'm talking about events that happened in recent years, maybe today.


----------



## itaskol

kankan326 said:


> I wasn't talking about history stories. I'm talking about events that happened in recent years, maybe today.


some stories should not be talked in public.something we have to keep low-profile...


----------



## Wright

itaskol said:


> stories and histories are history, but today we have to live with muslim together in peace.
> without tolerant , the world collapse.
> peacefuly assimilate them is the only way.



People always look good from far away, but when you have to deal with them on a daily basis, things change. Especially if your cultures are vastly different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauism

Wright said:


> People always look good from far away, but when you have to deal with them on a daily basis, things change. Especially if your cultures are vastly different.



How do Canadians deal with their French Canadians?


----------



## Diamond_Gold

shuttler said:


> your personal experience is an isolated and trivial case.
> 
> In general, I think the government has released a report that our life expectancy has been improved.
> 
> indians have a lot of weird culture and uncivilized behavior that our folks have to be aware of! I dont want to elaborate further here!



I used to wonder why there are/were so many PRC chinese talking nice things about india's culture and her people which I personally think that they are way overrated. e.g. they are hardworkers, loyal friends, beautiful gals etc.

Any PRCians care to explain the possible reasons to us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

Diamond_Gold said:


> I used to wonder why there are/were so many PRC chinese talking nice things about india's culture and her people which I personally think that they are way overrated. e.g. they are hardworkers, loyal friends, beautiful gals etc.
> 
> Any PRCians care to explain the possible reasons to us?


even "if" india is a enemy, we have to know our enemy better.
even " if" india is a enemy, we want to have a better and stronger enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

itaskol said:


> some stories should not be talked in public.something we have to keep low-profile...




 i thought this was ask anything thread! 

You're just a nice facade guy right?

Also noticed the original poster stopped posting and you and Mr. Harmony (loved that comment) have taken his place....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

Audio said:


> i thought this was ask anything thread!
> 
> faking facade worker.....


yes it is, but there is still forum rules.
do not talk about religions is one of the basic forum rules here.


----------



## chauism

Diamond_Gold said:


> I used to wonder why there are/were so many PRC chinese talking nice things about india's culture and her people which I personally think that they are way overrated. e.g. they are hardworkers, loyal friends, beautiful gals etc.
> 
> Any PRCians care to explain the possible reasons to us?



Well, first of all those people doesn't know much about India or its people, then those people haven't met with those Indians who are on this forum. In general I think Indian people are just like any other people in other countries, you have good ones then youo have those black sheeps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

Diamond_Gold said:


> I used to wonder why there are/were so many PRC chinese talking nice things about india's culture and her people which I personally think that they are way overrated. e.g. they are hardworkers, loyal friends, beautiful gals etc.
> 
> Any PRCians care to explain the possible reasons to us?



The wise never waste time on defaming others.
even "if "some indians are wretched ,i don't have to believe that all indians are wretched.
even "if " all indians are wretched,i don't have to refuse yoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diamond_Gold

djsjs said:


> The wise never waste time on defaming others.
> even "if "some indians are wretched ,i don't have to believe that all indians are wretched.
> even "if " all indians are wretched,i don't have to refuse yoga.



I am here not to bad-mouthing or stereotyping them, but merely to find the long overdue *answer to my puzzle*.


----------



## Diamond_Gold

chauism said:


> Well, first of all those people doesn't know much about India or its people, then those people haven't met with those Indians who are on this forum. In general I think Indian people are just like any other people in other countries, you have good ones then youo have those black sheeps.



Impressions of another race or nationality doesn't form due to ignorance, they're formed usually due to people-people contacts, news, rumors, educations, similarities, history etc. That's is actually what I am curious of.


----------



## chauism

Diamond_Gold said:


> Impressions of another race or nationality doesn't form due to ignorance, they're formed usually due to people-people contacts, news, rumors, educations, similarities, history etc. That's is actually what I am curious of.


This is why I think most people in china has little access to know about India. There is not a huge community of Indian expats living in China and China's news always mention little about India. India rarely becomes the topic of daily conversations for common peoples, and not to mention there is a vast gap between the cultures of both nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## djsjs

chauism said:


> This is why I think most people in china has little access to know about India. There is not a huge community of Indian expats living in China and China's news always mention little about India. India rarely becomes the topic of daily conversations for common peoples, and not to mention there is a vast gap between the cultures of both nation.



i agree with you.
i dont watch indian films .i dont love india music.cars from US EU japan are everywhere,but no from india.i even dont need anything made in india.why should i keep an eye on news from india?
I am not trying to hurt indians and i wonder if it is the same in india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

itaskol said:


> yes it is, but there is still forum rules.
> do not talk about religions is one of the basic forum rules here.



Nice save! 

You know we could talk about it further, it's not a talk about religion per se, more about inter religious/ethnic cooperation or lack there of, but nevermind. Kudos for using forum rules against me xD


----------



## doublemaster

djsjs said:


> i agree with you.
> i dont watch indian films .i dont love india music.cars from US EU japan are everywhere,but no from india.i even dont need anything made in india.why should i keep an eye on news from india?
> I am not trying to hurt indians and i wonder if it is the same in india


One of my chinese frend told me, earlier they used buy lot of jaguar, but after India own it they dont. is it correct? They think that its of no pride so they are going for BMW.

About news, Indians also dont care much about chinese. Many Indians still doesnt know how is China. Like me when i reached china i was really shocked. I dont know it was my ignorance.

One of the strange and shocking moment for me in china was,

Chinese people cant understand number systems which we show in our hand.

For example, for 10 we show our 10 fingers in both the hands. But chinese people dont understand this. You guys represent 10 in only one hand. just closing all your fingers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauism

doublemaster said:


> One of my chinese frend told me, earlier they used buy lot of jaguar, but after India own it they dont. is it correct? They think that its of no pride so they are going for BMW.
> 
> About news, Indians also dont care much about chinese. Many Indians still doesnt know how is China. Like me when i reached china i was really shocked. I dont know it was my ignorance.
> 
> One of the strange and shocking moment for me in china was,
> 
> Chinese people cant understand number systems which we show in our hand.
> 
> For example, for 10 we show our 10 fingers in both the hands. But chinese people dont understand this. You guys represent 10 in only one hand. just closing all your fingers


About the car it is understandable, people in china buy it because it is a British luxury car, not because it is a Jaguar. This happens to car brands that were brought by Chinese companies too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Diamond_Gold

chauism said:


> This is why I think most people in china has little access to know about India. There is not a huge community of Indian expats living in China and China's news always mention little about India. India rarely becomes the topic of daily conversations for common peoples, and not to mention there is a vast gap between the cultures of both nation.



Well, your replies didn't help me much to solve the puzzle. BTW, those PRCians might be saying/ acting on the basis of a friendly gesture. Anyhow, appreciate for your kind input.


----------



## kankan326

doublemaster said:


> One of my chinese frend told me, earlier they used buy lot of jaguar, but after India own it they dont. is it correct? They think that its of no pride so they are going for BMW.
> 
> About news, Indians also dont care much about chinese. Many Indians still doesnt know how is China. Like me when i reached china i was really shocked. I dont know it was my ignorance.
> 
> One of the strange and shocking moment for me in china was,
> 
> Chinese people cant understand number systems which we show in our hand.
> 
> For example, for 10 we show our 10 fingers in both the hands. But chinese people dont understand this. You guys represent 10 in only one hand. just closing all your fingers


I love India movies. They give me weird feeling that can not be exactly described. From the songs and dances, I can feel the deep tranquility inside Indian people's spirits. 

I have a question for you. Do Indian nod when they say "no" and shake head when they say "yes". Opposite to us.


----------



## djsjs

doublemaster said:


> One of my chinese frend told me, earlier they used buy lot of jaguar, but after India own it they dont. is it correct? They think that its of no pride so they are going for BMW.
> 
> About news, Indians also dont care much about chinese. Many Indians still doesnt know how is China. Like me when i reached china i was really shocked. I dont know it was my ignorance.
> 
> One of the strange and shocking moment for me in china was,
> 
> Chinese people cant understand number systems which we show in our hand.
> 
> For example, for 10 we show our 10 fingers in both the hands. But chinese people dont understand this. You guys represent 10 in only one hand. just closing all your fingers


Forgive my ignorance,i didn't know jaguar is now owned by indians. good car 
for 10,two fingers enough .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itaskol

doublemaster said:


> One of my chinese frend told me, earlier they used buy lot of jaguar, but after India own it they dont. is it correct? They think that its of no pride so they are going for BMW.
> 
> About news, Indians also dont care much about chinese. Many Indians still doesnt know how is China. Like me when i reached china i was really shocked. I dont know it was my ignorance.
> 
> One of the strange and shocking moment for me in china was,
> 
> Chinese people cant understand number systems which we show in our hand.
> 
> For example, for 10 we show our 10 fingers in both the hands. But chinese people dont understand this. You guys represent 10 in only one hand. just closing all your fingers


  wenn i was in german, i represent 8 in one hand , and the german people think it was 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ephone

Mao overall is a great history figure in China but with great shortcomings as well. 

Mao paved the way for the later China's fast development. For example, Mao's land reform took all the land back to the hands of government. The reason India and Pakistan still lack behind mainly is due to the fact that governments have no control over a lot of land. 

Mao make Chinese stand up. That is for sure. Mao has overseen several conflicts with foreign powers by leading the Chinese army into victories, e.g. the Korean War, the China India 1962 border conflict, The China-U.S.S.R border conflict, and China's intervention in vietnam's fight over france and later U.S.

Well, about his wrongdoings, he later became an emperor like figure and totally was against what he preaches when he was young.



Luffy 500 said:


> How do current chinese generation look as Mao Zedong. DO they still respect him compared to a person like Deng Xiaoping?
> 
> And is there any reform to their one child policy? I think it is a demographic disaster for china if they continue with it and I wish china all the best.


----------



## Diamond_Gold

doublemaster said:


> One of my chinese frend told me, earlier* they used buy lot of jaguar*, but after India own it they dont. is it correct? They think that its of no pride so they are going for BMW.
> 
> About news, Indians also dont care much about chinese. Many Indians still doesnt know how is China. Like me when i reached china i was really shocked. I dont know it was my ignorance.
> 
> One of the strange and shocking moment for me in china was,
> 
> Chinese people cant understand number systems which we show in our hand.
> 
> For example, for 10 we show our 10 fingers in both the hands. But chinese people dont understand this. You guys represent 10 in only one hand. just closing all your fingers



FYI, Jaguar is a long expired "Status symbol" since at least a decade ago. Their sales were plunging way before you indians took over them, come to the worst, indian cars are not known for its quality and built (do not take any offence for telling the truth please).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riteon

djsjs said:


> i agree with you.
> i dont watch indian films .i dont love india music.cars from US EU japan are everywhere,but no from india.i even dont need anything made in india.why should i keep an eye on news from india?
> I am not trying to hurt indians and i wonder if it is the same in india



there is always a daily staple of china in indian news...........Our media is a bit paranoid on top of that .....India looks upto what china has become...and hence media always compares india to what china has achieved. [ which is good motivation i guess] ........and to top it your ministry keeps south tibet issue alive and keeps pumping Pak Military system......

Jackie Chan is very popular here. 


chinese culture nor its people are the content of the news but rather China's achievements and her ongoing actions are ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

xuxu1457 said:


> 10. 80% Chinese even don't know Pak, China and pak are friend, but not aim at against India, your enemies friend is not enemy&#65292; hope pak and India improve relations, China will not so uncomfortable, Us also provide weapons to both India and Pak


Well more than 90% of Chinese can't differentiate between Indians,Pakistanis and Bangladeshi's or Sri Lankans.


Can anyone provide links to some big Chinese defence forums.....the crazy one's


----------



## Riteon

djsjs said:


> Forgive my ignorance,i didn't know jaguar is now owned by indians. good car
> for 10,two fingers enough .




Yes using hand was so much fun while in china ......ITs so simple !!........but iam starting to frgt


yi
NI
san
si 
wu
liu
chi
pa
jiu
Shi
shi yi



hmmm i think speaking i would prefer japanese ...chinese is too hard.......


Djsjs

Question : whenever i used to visit banks...i used to get confused.........Do banking system in china have different numbering system ??



kankan326 said:


> I love India movies. They give me weird feeling that can not be exactly described. From the songs and dances, I can feel the deep tranquility inside Indian people's spirits.
> 
> I have a question for you. Do Indian nod when they say "no" and shake head when they say "yes". Opposite to us.






the chinese used to get confused with that a lot !!!
I dont know how it came into indian way......Instead of bobbing head up and down to Nod yes.....Many indian bob their head sideways !!!..............foriegners get easily confused...are we saying yes or are saying no !!1


----------



## chauism

Diamond_Gold said:


> FYI, Jaguar is a long expired "Status symbol" since at least a decade ago. Their sales were plunging way before you indians took over them, come to the worst, indian cars are not known for its quality and built (do not take any offence for telling the truth please).



I got that 15 years ago, I still don't understand why people wants to buy British car to start with as they are not known for its superb engineering. Rolls & Royce and Bentley only became good in my eyes after they were brought by BMW and VW AG which both are German companies.



Riteon said:


> Yes using hand was so much fun while in china ......ITs so simple !!........but iam starting to frgt
> 
> 
> yi
> NI
> san
> si
> wu
> liu
> chi
> pa
> jiu
> Shi
> shi yi
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm i think speaking i would prefer japanese ...chinese is too hard.......
> 
> 
> Djsjs
> 
> Question : whenever i used to visit banks...i used to get confused.........Do banking system in china have different numbering system ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chinese used to get confused with that a lot !!!
> I dont know how it came into indian way......Instead of bobbing head up and down to Nod yes.....Many indian bob their head sideways !!!..............foriegners get easily confused...are we saying yes or are saying no !!1


The head nod is indeed classic.

To answer your other questions, yes in the bank they also use a different numerical system which is not even simplified or normal traditional Chinese characters that I even have problem remembering how to write them. That is I always let someone else go to the bank for me saving me some embarrassment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

cloud_9 said:


> Can anyone provide links to some big Chinese defence forums.....the crazy one's



there are thousands of forums about all the topics and handreds of them have defence parts. i think the biggest obstacle you face is that all those forums are based on chinese,no english. if you can read chinese charactors,you can baidu anything you want.
baidu.com


----------



## Riteon

djsjs said:


> there is another...proposing a toast.............. chinese smoke for over 600 years,it's 3 times of US history,so it is traditional ,tooooo







600 years !!! bloody hell !! high time china ban publicsmoking everywhere !! .. i hate going to restaurant night times......the beers are fine but smoking !! ......


----------



## Diamond_Gold

Riteon said:


> there is always a daily staple of china in indian news...........Our media is a bit paranoid on top of that .....India looks upto what china has become...and hence media always compares india to what china has achieved. [ which is good motivation i guess] ........and to top it your ministry keeps south tibet issue alive and keeps pumping Pak Military system......
> 
> Jackie Chan is very popular here.
> 
> 
> chinese culture nor its people are the content of the news but *rather China's achievements *and her ongoing actions are ....



Try to be as accurate and as factual as possible, OK? There are also many others who do read or come across ToI, HT etc...


----------



## chauism

Riteon said:


> 600 years !!! bloody hell !! high time china ban publicsmoking everywhere !! .. i hate going to restaurant night times......the beers are fine but smoking !! ......


You just have to be more tolerant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riteon

Diamond_Gold said:


> Try to be as accurate and as factual as possible, OK? There are also many others who do read or come across ToI, HT etc...



Hmm its factual ..........what did you read ?


----------



## Diamond_Gold

chauism said:


> I got that 15 years ago, I still don't understand why people wants to buy British car to start with as they are not known for its superb engineering.



Glad to know someone who shared my view which was a decade old. LOLOL...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

chauism said:


> You just have to be more tolerant.


 no need to tolerant cigarette. second hand&#65288;passiv&#65289; smoking will hurt you more.

when I am in restraunt. if someone smoking near me. I will stop him.


----------



## doublemaster

djsjs said:


> Forgive my ignorance,i didn't know jaguar is now owned by indians. good car
> for 10,two fingers enough .



Problem is, If you deviate little from this, no common people can understand. Thats why it is hard for us.


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

I have three questions for you. Would appreciate if any of the chinese member could answer it for me.

Q.It has been reported that China's SOEs, which use half of the State's fixed assets and 60 percent of bank loans, produce only one third of total industrial output. Is this true? China has adopted the SOE reform since 1986. How are the reforms being carried out and to what effect?

Q: To build a harmonious and well-off society is an ideal that humankind has always pursued. Is it too early, however, for China, a country with a serious wealth gap and significant urban-rural disparity, to propose and strive for the concept of a 'harmonious society?

Q: At present, many people in the West think China practices a one-party system. Is this true? Why doesn't China adopt the same multi-party system as the Western countries, under which various political parties hold the state power by turn?


----------



## cloud_9

Diamond_Gold said:


> FYI, Jaguar is a long expired "Status symbol" since at least a decade ago. Their sales were plunging way before you indians took over them, come to the worst, indian cars are not known for its quality and built (do not take any offence for telling the truth please).


There are many other places where you can spit your venom,the thread is* any questions about china??show u a real china*.
JLR is a British car maker and it's exclusively made in the UK. As far as the sales go here's a news piece Auto Special: President: Jaguar Land Rover's first-quarter sales 'stunning'|Business|chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## chauism

Diamond_Gold said:


> Try to be as accurate and as factual as possible, OK? There are also many others who do read or come across ToI, HT etc...


True though, not to mention what you will find after going through those readers comments there also. However one thing I found although there are still many nasty china bashing comments, some are still very objective and more so than here. Those nasty comments were just fed by the media rather than the posters is being ultranationalist. I guess it is because there was no one to flame those trolls.


----------



## skyknight

Diamond_Gold said:


> I used to wonder why there are/were so many PRC chinese talking nice things about india's culture and her people which I personally think that they are way overrated. e.g. they are hardworkers, loyal friends, beautiful gals etc.
> 
> Any PRCians care to explain the possible reasons to us?




&#12298;&#38889;&#38750;&#23376;&#12299;&#65306;&#21531;&#23376;&#19981;&#36991;&#20154;&#20043;&#32654;,&#19981;&#35328;&#20154;&#20043;&#24694;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riteon

chauism said:


> You just have to be more tolerant.




Respiratory diseases are one the most leading cause of death in china.....mostly due to passve smoking......atleast thats what my laoshi told me



itaskol said:


> no need to tolerant cigarette. second hand&#65288;passiv&#65289; smoking will hurt you more.
> 
> when I am in restraunt. if someone smoking near me. I will stop him.




Are you in of those cities where it is banned ?? ........otherwise how do u manage that !!!


----------



## djsjs

Riteon said:


> Djsjs
> 
> Question : whenever i used to visit banks...i used to get confused.........Do banking system in china have different numbering system ??



i guess they confirm twice to make sure no mistakes,because you don't understand each other by language


----------



## Erhabi

Riteon said:


> Respiratory diseases are one the most leading cause of death in china.....mostly due to passve smoking......atleast thats what my laoshi told me



In which part of China do you reside ? I smoke even in Barber shop while they cut my hair


----------



## itaskol

Riteon said:


> Respiratory diseases are one the most leading cause of death in china.....mostly due to passve smoking......atleast thats what my laoshi told me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in of those cities where it is banned ?? ........otherwise how do u manage that !!!


 I live in shanghai.


----------



## Diamond_Gold

Riteon said:


> Hmm its factual ..........what did you read ?



You must have been missing quite a awful lot of readings on ToI , HT.... reportings. LOLOL...


----------



## chauism

Riteon said:


> Hmm its factual ..........what did you read ?


No need to get all worked up about that. If you have the time, do a key word search on those newspapers website and see what you come up with. Also many china bashing thread on this forum were started by many India members with articles from those news outlet.


----------



## Riteon

Malik Abdullah said:


> In which part of China do you reside ? I smoke even in Barber shop while they cut my hair



Shenyang ,liaoning province..used to be...left long time back


----------



## cloud_9

[Double post]


----------



## doublemaster

I forgot to mention shanghai in my earlier list i guess. I had been to shanghai. 

What a beautiful,well managed city in shanghai. But expensive, really expensive. Beijing you can travel any where in metro and buses with 2RMB, but in shanghai?? uff...


----------



## Riteon

chauism said:


> No need to get all worked up about that. If you have the time, do a key word search on those newspapers website and see what you come up with. Also many china bashing thread on this forum were started by many India members with articles from those news outlet.



If you read what i wrote before you would see that ....the first thing i mentioned is that our media is paranoid.hence its expected they will print lot of bad things happening in china............and rather than Chinese culture adn its people.....focus is on Chinese achievements and its ongoing actions...also Sino pak relations.............................

So please calrify the fiction you are saying that iam saying



Diamond_Gold said:


> You must have been missing quite a awful lot of readings on ToI , HT.... reportings. LOLOL...



No i read TOi mostly ....but i have learned to take free media with a lot of salt........thats the only way to take free media .and since i had lot of interaction with china and chinese , its easy for me to differentiate . 


I have also read the english paper ...what was it ....china daily.......gotto say.....i hate it !!......its so one sided and govt propaganda piece !!


----------



## Diamond_Gold

cloud_9 said:


> There are many other places where you can spit your venom,the thread is* any questions about china??show u a real china*.
> JLR is a British car maker and it's exclusively made in the UK. As far as the sales go here's a news piece Auto Special: President: Jaguar Land Rover's first-quarter sales 'stunning'|Business|chinadaily.com.cn



My venom? Evidence please? BTW, who is the one who spilling the venom here? I was merely pointing out the facts! If you are so sensitive to even the slightest comments, that's is not other's fault, OK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

Most difficult sitution in china was, Many watched "Slum dog" movie and many asked me is that mumbai really like that?
It was difficult for me to convince. I hate that movie sooo much


----------



## cloud_9

Diamond_Gold said:


> FYI, Jaguar is a long expired "Status symbol" since at least a decade ago. Their sales were plunging way before you indians took over them, come to the worst, indian cars are not known for its quality and built (do not take any offence for telling the truth please).


The thread is* any questions about china??show u a real china*.
JLR is a British car maker and it's exclusively made in the UK. As far as the sales go here's a news piece Auto Special: President: Jaguar Land Rover's first-quarter sales 'stunning'|Business|chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Diamond_Gold

cloud_9 said:


> There are many other places where you can spit your venom,the thread is* any questions about china??show u a real china*.
> JLR is a British car maker and it's exclusively made in the UK. As far as the sales go here's a news piece Auto Special: President: Jaguar Land Rover's first-quarter sales 'stunning'|Business|chinadaily.com.cn



My venom? Evidence please? BTW, who is the one who spilling the venom here? I was merely pointing out the facts! If you are so sensitive to even the slightest comments, that's is not other's fault, OK?


----------



## Riteon

itaskol said:


> I live in shanghai.



After 2010 , is the anti-smoking campaign still going strong there ??



doublemaster said:


> Most difficult sitution in china was, Many watched "Slum dog" movie and many asked me is that mumbai really like that?
> It was difficult for me to convince. I hate that movie sooo much



God that was such an embarassing movement............the movement they know you are indu....they will say slumdog millionaire !!!,,,,aah hate it !!


----------



## chauism

Riteon said:


> If you read what i wrote before you would see that ....the first thing i mentioned is that our media is paranoid.hence its expected they will print lot of bad things happening in china............and rather than Chinese culture adn its people.....focus is on Chinese achievements and its ongoing actions...also Sino pak relations.............................
> 
> So please calrify the fiction you are saying that iam saying
> 
> 
> 
> No i read TOi mostly ....but i have learned to take free media with a lot of salt........thats the only way to take free media .and since i had lot of interaction with china and chinese , its easy for me to differentiate .
> 
> 
> I have also read the english paper ...what was it ....china daily.......gotto say.....i hate it !!......its so one sided and govt propaganda piece !!


The thing is that in any news paper culture and it's people are not really eye catchers as news unless something that is really bizarre there. So that is understandable, as for those chinese achievement it is often met with skepticism from either commentator or reporters. Anyways that is just how media work, they do whatever sells.


----------



## itaskol

doublemaster said:


> I forgot to mention shanghai in my earlier list i guess. I had been to shanghai.
> 
> What a beautiful,well managed city in shanghai. But expensive, really expensive. Beijing you can travel any where in metro and buses with 2RMB, but in shanghai?? uff...


 2rmb in beijing is because of state subvention.
but public traffic in shanghai is not really expensive, if you are not going everywhere with taxi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

kankan326 said:


> I can tell you, Mr.Harmony, conflicts and violences between Hui ethnic and Han ethnic are not rare cases. Go visit towns in Shandong and Henan where Han and Hui live together. You will hear some good stories.



Not getting along is one thing but to have the cases worsened to the level of tribal bloodshed are rarities Mr BS!


----------



## chauism

itaskol said:


> no need to tolerant cigarette. second hand&#65288;passiv&#65289; smoking will hurt you more.
> 
> when I am in restraunt. if someone smoking near me. I will stop him.


Don't want to run into you in a restaurant, hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakchina

Where to find beautiful girls in Shanghai and Guangzhou?


----------



## shuttler

Diamond_Gold said:


> I used to wonder why there are/were so many PRC chinese talking nice things about india's culture and her people which I personally think that they are way overrated. e.g. they are hardworkers, loyal friends, beautiful gals etc.
> 
> Any PRCians care to explain the possible reasons to us?



Ignorance! and the cause for ignorance is because india / indians are not very visible in China whether in politics, trade, tourists, education, working environemnt, entertainment, products etc.. The influence of india on our folks are Buddhism, curry and yoga. It is a huge misconception about the amount of indian's contribution to Buddhism because india has trashed the religion long time ago

Most of the folks dont know much about india and its tons of shits; dont care much about it either. The Chinese government do pretty much the same thing except on the territorial negotiations and Dollar Lama. The hostilities is more from the indian side on China than vice versa in general.


----------



## Erhabi

Pakchina said:


> Where to find beautiful girls in Shanghai and Guangzhou?



Go to night clubs for tht...i went to muse when I was in Shanghai n it was just out of the world experience..animated bachian idhar udhar


----------



## Audio

Pakchina said:


> Where to find beautiful girls in Shanghai and Guangzhou?



Night clubs? Not really been to any of the aforementioned cities but good looking girls are usually found there.


----------



## shuttler

Wright said:


> People always look good from far away, but when you have to deal with them on a daily basis, things change. Especially if your cultures are vastly different.



that statement is universal.


----------



## Pakchina

I found a karaoke system in Shenzhen where you can input your songs through an interactive terminal. Where can I buy such a system and can I input new songs in the system? Where can I find the best Karaoke bars with beautiful girls around in Shanghai, Guangzhou and Shenzhen? Apart from the V Bar in Shenzhen, where can I find night clubs/discos in Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Shanghai?


----------



## Erhabi

Pakchina said:


> I found a karaoke system in Shenzhen where you can input your songs through an interactive terminal. Where can I buy such a system and can I input new songs in the system? Where can I find the best Karaoke bars with beautiful girls around in Shanghai, Guangzhou and Shenzhen? Apart from the V Bar in Shenzhen, where can I find night clubs/discos in Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Shanghai?



thts boring dude...I cant imagine ppl pay for singing in rooms..KTVs are really popular in china..i went dere 3 to 4 times n I always end up promising myself never to go dere again....dude just get the taxi n ask for menu ren da teifan..they will take u dere

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Diamond_Gold

shuttler said:


> Ignorance! and the cause for ignorance is because india / indians are not very visible in China whether in politics, trade, tourists, education, working environemnt, entertainment, products etc.. The influence of india on our folks are Buddhism, curry and yoga. It is a* huge misconception about the amount of indian's contribution to Buddhism *because india has trashed the religion long time ago.



Bingo! I think you are the one with the correct answer! No present from me, LOLOL... and thanks btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diamond_Gold

repeated post!


----------



## cloud_9

Diamond_Gold said:


> My venom? Evidence please? BTW, who is the one who spilling the venom here? I was merely pointing out the facts! If you are so sensitive to even the slightest comments, that's is not other's fault, OK?


Facts Ok  
Sorry had no clue you are/were a Jag owner  I'm just a great admirer of the XJ.


----------



## shuttler

doublemaster said:


> I forgot to mention shanghai in my earlier list i guess. I had been to shanghai.
> 
> What a beautiful,well managed city in shanghai. But expensive, really expensive. Beijing you can travel any where in metro and buses with 2RMB, but in shanghai?? uff...



Shanghai has its own well developed mass transit system running by underground trains and public buses which cost about the same as BJ. What are you talking about?


----------



## djsjs

Shivani Malhotra said:


> I have three questions for you. Would appreciate if any of the chinese member could answer it for me.
> 
> Q.It has been reported that China's SOEs, which use half of the State's fixed assets and 60 percent of bank loans, produce only one third of total industrial output. Is this true? China has adopted the SOE reform since 1986. How are the reforms being carried out and to what effect?
> 
> Q: To build a harmonious and well-off society is an ideal that humankind has always pursued. Is it too early, however, for China, a country with a serious wealth gap and significant urban-rural disparity, to propose and strive for the concept of a 'harmonious society?
> 
> Q: At present, many people in the West think China practices a one-party system. Is this true? Why doesn't China adopt the same multi-party system as the Western countries, under which various political parties hold the state power by turn?




1.i never heard of it .let us assume it is true,is it good news for indians?would you prefer those companies producing more than one third of total industrial output while using less than one third of the State's fixed assets bank loans?when the day those SOEs become good as they should be comes,is it good for indians?

2.china is not that strong when talking about China Threat Theory,and is not that bad when talking about its social system.your leaders make many beautiful promises for the votes,there is only one in china.so forget it.....

3.i cann't switch china to multi-party mode just as you cann't switch india to one-party mode.no need to augue which is better.you get one side of a corn while lose another

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

itaskol said:


> 2rmb in beijing is because of state subvention.
> but public traffic in shanghai is not really expensive, if you are not going everywhere with taxi.



agreed! I doubt which city has he travelled to.


----------



## itaskol

shuttler said:


> Shanghai has its own well developed mass transit system running by underground trains and public buses which cost about the same as BJ. What are you talking about?


 
he is right. The subway price in shanghai is more expensive than the metro ticket in bj.
bj subway is a exception in china (only 2 rmb. )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itaskol

shuttler said:


> Shanghai has its own well developed mass transit system running by underground trains and public buses which cost about the same as BJ. What are you talking about?


 
he is right. The subway price in shanghai is more expensive than the metro ticket in bj.
beijing subway is a exception in china (only 2 rmb. )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Pakchina said:


> I found a karaoke system in Shenzhen where you can input your songs through an interactive terminal. Where can I buy such a system and can I input new songs in the system? Where can I find the best Karaoke bars with beautiful girls around in Shanghai, Guangzhou and Shenzhen? Apart from the V Bar in Shenzhen, where can I find night clubs/discos in Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Shanghai?


 


Malik Abdullah said:


> thts boring dude...I cant imagine ppl pay for singing in rooms..KTVs are really popular in china..i went dere 3 to 4 times n I always end up promising myself never to go dere again....dude just get the taxi n ask for menu ren da teifan..they will take u dere



what songs did you guys sing in KTV?


----------



## itaskol

Malik Abdullah said:


> thts boring dude...I cant imagine ppl pay for singing in rooms..KTVs are really popular in china..i went dere 3 to 4 times n I always end up promising myself never to go dere again....dude just get the taxi n ask for menu ren da teifan..they will take u dere


 
KTV is really popular in china. but not only because of singing.
in fact how good you can sing does not matter. 

I own a trading company ,we even talking business in ktv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

shuttler said:


> Shanghai has its own well developed mass transit system running by underground trains and public buses which cost about the same as BJ. What are you talking about?



Still BJ was cheaper, In BJ sub way and buses both started from 2RMB, Plus in sub way any point to any point charged only 2.

But shanghai subway also costs more.



itaskol said:


> he is right. The subway price in shanghai is more expensive than the metro ticket in bj.
> beijing subway is a exception in china (only 2 rmb. )



I like you man. Only you know this in china ah??

I travelled shenzhen to BJ one night journey in train. Just to have different exp. I liked it.
Best thing i learned from this journey is. In train guards will lock the toilets 10 minutes before stop and open it 10 min after moved. This will keep the track clean near stattion. 

But, Have u compared price of train ticket in India and China? WHy the tickets costs almost like flight?
Why is that online ticketing is not allowed? i dont know now it is possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riteon

doublemaster said:


> Still BJ was cheaper, In BJ sub way and buses both started from 2RMB, Plus in sub way any point to any point charged only 2.
> 
> But shanghai subway also costs more.



Damn Beijing subway is way cheaper than Delhi metro !!! 2 rmb....around 14 rupees !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longyi

Riteon said:


> Damn Beijing subway is way cheaper than Delhi metro !!! 2 rmb....around 14 rupees !!




And the subway in New York is $2.25 one way trip and that's 165 ruppees or 16 rmb, and it loses around a bill dollar every year due to political patronages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eddieInUK

Riteon said:


> Damn Beijing subway is way cheaper than Delhi metro !!! 2 rmb....around 14 rupees !!


Oh, really ? But I have heard the food and electricity price in India is very cheap.



doublemaster said:


> Still BJ was cheaper, In BJ sub way and buses both started from 2RMB, Plus in sub way any point to any point charged only 2.
> 
> But, Have u compared price of train ticket in India and China? WHy the tickets costs almost like flight?
> Why is that online ticketing is not allowed? i dont know now it is possible



I do not know the price of India train. How is it ? Online booking in China now is available, very fast. The ticket is like fight ? Are you serious ? From my city ZhengZhou to Shanghai, I remember the Air ticket full price is about 1300RMB. For train ticket, the normal train with a seat is just 70 RMB, with a bed, 220 RMB, High-Speed Rail, about 270 RMB.

Keep asking questions please, I like this thread and waiting here to give you reliable questions.



longyi said:


> And the subway in New York is $2.25 one way trip and that's 165 ruppees or 16 rmb, and it loses around a bill dollar every year due to political patronages.


 
USA is a High income country. I guess 2.25 is OK for New Yorkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riteon

eddieInUK said:


> Oh, really ? But I have heard the food and electricity price in India is very cheap.



Yes in my place electricity and food is definitely cheaper than Shenyang,liaoning ........... dont know about the rest

Electricity Rs3.5/unit
One kg onion is Rs.14 




> I do not know the price of India train. How is it ? Online booking in China now is available, very fast. The ticket is like fight ? Are you serious ? From my city ZhengZhou to Shanghai, I remember the Air ticket full price is about 1300RMB. For train ticket, the normal train with a seat is just 70 RMB, with a bed, 220 RMB, High-Speed Rail, about 270 RMB.





I prefer Chinese trains.....price to comfort ratio they are definitely cheaper !! Indian trains are slower and there are many classes ........and majority bogeys are non ac........just looking at price india will be cheaper but quality was IR lags way behind 


So for comparison only 
3AC - 1400 rupees for 2000 km ........


----------



## eddieInUK

Riteon said:


> I prefer Chinese trains.....price to comfort ratio they are definitely cheaper !! Indian trains are slower and there are many classes ........and majority bogeys are non ac........just looking at price india will be cheaper but quality was IR lags way behind


You will enjoy transportation more in China now. From Beijing to Shenzhen, there will be High-Speed Rail soon, traveling with 300 Km per hour, which is faster than a Lamborghini. I think India should focus more on Infrastructure, many of my Indian friends also agree with me. Just recently, Chinese Govt release 150 billion dollars to stimulus the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qxie

Mate, we are both developing countries, we still got some ways to go. But check it out-We do have clean and comfortable seats which is affordable by everyone. Or if you take China-Railway High speed, that's even better! Maybe you are just a bit too skint?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

doublemaster said:


> Still BJ was cheaper, In BJ sub way and buses both started from 2RMB, Plus in sub way any point to any point charged only 2.
> 
> But shanghai subway also costs more.
> 
> 
> 
> I like you man. Only you know this in china ah??
> 
> I travelled shenzhen to BJ one night journey in train. Just to have different exp. I liked it.
> Best thing i learned from this journey is. In train guards will lock the toilets 10 minutes before stop and open it 10 min after moved. This will keep the track clean near stattion.
> 
> But, Have u compared price of train ticket in India and China? WHy the tickets costs almost like flight?
> Why is that online ticketing is not allowed? i dont know now it is possible




Beijing people have prerogative. they are vampire


----------



## Wright

So what is the Chinese view on athiesm?


----------



## djsjs

Riteon said:


> Shenyang ,liaoning province..used to be...left long time back



can you share your experience in shenyang?


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

Wright said:


> So what is the Chinese view on athiesm?





Chinese believes in everything, but also believes in nothing.


----------



## djsjs

Wright said:


> So what is the Chinese view on athiesm?


gods are everywhere ,they influence everyone silencely whether he/she is atheist.
&#30424;&#21476;&#12289;&#22899;&#23090;&#12289;&#31934;&#21355;&#12289;&#22840;&#29238;&#12289;&#23569;&#26122;&#12289;&#20849;&#24037;&#12289;&#39067;&#39036;&#12289;&#20239;&#32690;&#65292;&#20197;&#21450;&#40644;&#24093;&#12289;&#28814;&#24093;&#12289;&#34473;&#23588;&#12289;&#23591;&#12289;&#33308;&#12289;&#40103;&#12289;&#31161;.&#20803;&#22987;&#22825;&#23562;&#12289;&#28789;&#23453;&#22825;&#23562;&#12289;&#36947;&#24503;&#22825;&#23562;.&#29577;&#30343;&#22823;&#24093;.&#28023;&#31070;&#12289;&#33457;&#31070;&#12289;&#33590;&#31070;&#12289;&#20892;&#31070;&#12289;&#26579;&#31070;&#12289;&#32455;&#31070;&#12289;&#34453;&#31070;&#12289;&#31377;&#31070;&#12289;&#37202;&#31070;&#12289;&#21916;&#31070;&#12289;&#33510;&#31070;&#12289;&#31351;&#31070;&#12289;&#22303;&#31070;&#12289;&#29425;&#31070;&#12289;&#36156;&#31070;&#12289;&#30239;&#31070;&#12289;&#30168;&#31070;&#12289;&#23567;&#20799;&#31070;&#12289;&#20113;&#38660;&#23064;&#23064;&#12289;&#30887;&#38660;&#23064;&#23064;&#12289;&#29756;&#38660;&#23064;&#23064;.&#38376;&#31070;&#12289;&#21397;&#31070;&#12289;&#24202;&#31070;&#65288;&#24202;&#20844;&#12289;&#24202;&#27597;&#65289;&#12289;&#28790;&#31070;&#65288;&#28790;&#29579;&#29239;&#29239;&#12289;&#28790;&#29579;&#22902;&#22902;&#65289;. &#22478;&#38541;&#12289;&#22303;&#22320;.&#12298;&#23553;&#31070;&#28436;&#20041;&#12299;&#37324;&#23004;&#23376;&#29273;&#25345;&#20803;&#22987;&#22825;&#23562;&#25941;&#20196;&#23553;&#20102;365&#20010;&#31070;&#65292;&#65292;&#20165;&#26159;&#26143;&#26007;&#20043;&#31070;&#23601;&#26377;150&#20301;&#24038;&#21491;&#65307;&#12298;&#38236;&#33457;&#32536;&#12299;&#37324;&#30340;100&#20301;&#21517;&#33457;&#20185;&#23376;
&#38376;&#31070;&#65288;&#31206;&#21460;&#23453;&#21644;&#23561;&#36831;&#25964;&#24503;&#65289;&#12289;&#21397;&#31070;&#65288;&#32043;&#22993;&#65289;&#12289;&#28790;&#31070;&#65288;&#24352;&#37070;&#65289;&#12289;&#24202;&#31070;&#65288;XX&#65289;&#12289;&#28023;&#31070;&#65288;&#26519;&#40664;&#23064;&#65289;&#12289;&#33590;&#31070;&#65288;&#38470;&#32701;&#65289;&#12289;&#37202;&#31070;&#65288;&#26460;&#24247;&#65289;&#12289;&#26408;&#21280;&#31062;&#24072;&#31070;&#65288;&#40065;&#29677;&#65289;&#12289;&#31377;&#31070;&#65288;&#22826;&#19978;&#32769;&#21531;&#65289;&#12289;&#32442;&#32455;&#31070;&#65288;&#40644;&#36947;&#23110;&#65289;&#12289;&#29425;&#31070;&#65288;&#30347;&#38518;&#65289;&#12289;&#26792;&#22253;&#31070;&#65288;&#21776;&#26126;&#30343;&#65289;&#12289;&#36156;&#31070;&#65288;&#26102;&#36801;&#65289;


----------



## xuxu1457

Riteon said:


> Yes in my place electricity and food is definitely cheaper than Shenyang,liaoning ........... dont know about the rest
> 
> Electricity Rs3.5/unit
> One kg onion is Rs.14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Chinese trains.....price to comfort ratio they are definitely cheaper !! Indian trains are slower and there are many classes ........and majority bogeys are non ac........just looking at price india will be cheaper but quality was IR lags way behind
> 
> 
> So for comparison only
> 3AC - 1400 rupees for 2000 km ........



In China, train, about 220RMB for 2000km, about 1900 rupees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longyi

eddieInUK said:


> USA is a High income country. I guess 2.25 is OK for New Yorkers.




Every little thing adds up and it costs about $4,000 a month for a family of four with a mortgage-free house and two cars. Of course you can cram four people in a single room that costs half but no cars. 

My question is, let say we move to China, what kind of live style we (4) can have with $2,000 USD monthly fixed income excluding our health insurances. Would we a) barely manage, b) comfortable or c) live in high style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Wright said:


> So what is the Chinese view on athiesm?




Chinese believes in everything, but also believes in nothing.yea, in some degree. 
2500 years ago, Confucius said "Give honor to all the gods, but keep them at a distance"
now about 10% Chinese has religion, but 90% others also give honor to all the gods:
EG: Gang, Mars belive the god: Guang Yu, God of wealth, God of door, god of toilet, God of Kitchen&#65288;the 7th day before Chinese new year, pray for the god&#65289;, God of fire (the 7th day after Chinese new year, send the god away for the year your house has no fire disaster), Buddhist Kwan-yin is also the baby god(if your wife want a baby, then she may be pray for her), and general Chinese think the gods of China are Neighbors of Buddha living at east sky, and Jesus, Greek gods, Nordic God live in the west sky, the gods of Islamic live in the north middle sky, and Unknown God scattered throughout the universe; for the Hell, the east Hell is ordered by Yanluo King and Ksitigarbha Bodhisattva, and west hell is ordered by Lucifer and Satan...........


----------



## manojb

whay Maoism is banned in china , but still hang big picture of him everywhere?


----------



## eddieInUK

longyi said:


> Every little thing adds up and it costs about $4,000 a month for a family of four with a mortgage-free house and two cars. Of course you can cram four people in a single room that costs half but no cars.
> 
> My question is, let say we move to China, what kind of live style we (4) can have with $2,000 USD monthly fixed income excluding our health insurances. Would we a) barely manage, b) comfortable or c) live in high style.


I do not know much about NYC, but according to my experience in London, with half amount of income, you can live far better in Beijing rather than London, actually, there are many USA people in China, about 110,000. If you want to move to China, find a good job and bring ur family, you can easily survive, when I was a student, my pocket money is just 200 dollars, thats enough and I do go clubbing sometimes. 

BUT, language and culture may be big issues.



manojb said:


> whay Maoism is banned in china , but still hang big picture of him everywhere?


we no longer use Mao's idea of economy, politics and international affairs. But he is the founder of PRC, still got respected all over China. Maoist, it no longer has a market in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

longyi said:


> Every little thing adds up and it costs about $4,000 a month for a family of four with a mortgage-free house and two cars. Of course you can cram four people in a single room that costs half but no cars.
> 
> My question is, let say we move to China, what kind of live style we (4) can have with $2,000 USD monthly fixed income excluding our health insurances. Would we a) barely manage, b) comfortable or c) live in high style.



i have to say ,at lest 80% families here cann't earn 2000USD a month .so you are among the 20%








manojb said:


> whay Maoism is banned in china , but still hang big picture of him everywhere?


banned???when & why? "fade" more accurate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

Riteon said:


> Damn Beijing subway is way cheaper than Delhi metro !!! 2 rmb....around 14 rupees !!



hi,don't be sad.what about subways of other cities,shanghai shenzhen guangzhou xi'an hangzhou...........example: most tickets are 3-7rmb in shanghai,maybe more expensive than in delhi....


----------



## xuxu1457

djsjs said:


> hi,don't be sad.what about subways of other cities,shanghai shenzhen guangzhou xi'an hangzhou...........example: most tickets are 3-7rmb in shanghai,maybe more expensive than in delhi....



In Shenyang, 2-4 RMB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

longyi said:


> Every little thing adds up and it costs about $4,000 a month for a family of four with a mortgage-free house and two cars. Of course you can cram four people in a single room that costs half but no cars.
> 
> My question is, let say we move to China, what kind of live style we (4) can have with $2,000 USD monthly fixed income excluding our health insurances. Would we a) barely manage, b) comfortable or c) live in high style.


it denpends on which cities. in shanghai 2000 USD fixed income is normal. my wife worked in hsbc in shanghai. her fixed income ist around 4000usd.
but the average salary in shanghai is not so high compare with other metro cities.

I have a trading company in shanghai the average salary in my company is only around 700-900USD. my company is very small. only 8 peoples. and only two people of them get more than 2000usd monthly, ( include myself).
and I had a pakistani intern( he can speak several dieferent language.) . he got 700USD in a month,the rent of his appartment (very small) is over 350USD. .(700USD it is not enough for him. and his father has to support him some money) 
in shanghai with $2,000 USD monthly fixed income: means less than comfortable. not so comforable. for example. with only 2000USD monthly salary. is hard for you to buy a appartment.
shanghai has a terrible high house price rate
but people has different view of comfortable. if you dont buy real estate. 2000USD is ok.

in my hometown in anhui, 2000USD monthly is comfortable



manojb said:


> whay Maoism is banned in china , but still hang big picture of him everywhere?


he got repected all over china. not as god, but as founder of PRC. 

some people still repect him as god. include myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> Beijing people have prerogative. they are vampire


The reason why public transits are cheap is because they are financed by BJ government. The passengers, including the Indian guy, took advantage of BJ tax payers.


----------



## BJP*

tea originates from china but but now is national drink of India. In local language we call it "Chai". I think Indian tea is very different from Chinese. Chinese tea looks like brown colored hot water and I think Chinese tea don't have sugar, milk, cardamom, ginger, tulsi leaves and other spices in it. Indian tea is always sweet in taste

I have seen the movie "the red cliff" it was dubbed in hindi, there was a procedure to make good Chinese tea, when the actress was making tea it looks like if she is doing some yoga with here hands in between making tea. She was more concentrated on the timings and temperature of boiling water rather than the key ingredients. Can you tell me how it actually tastes the Chinese tea? means it is sweet? salted? sour? or no taste at all!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

BJP* said:


> tea originates from china but but now is national drink of India. In local language we call it "Chai". I think Indian tea is very different from Chinese. Chinese tea looks like brown colored hot water and I think Chinese tea don't have sugar, milk, cardamom, ginger, tulsi leaves and other spices in it. Indian tea is always sweet in taste
> 
> I have seen the movie "the red cliff" it was dubbed in hindi, there was a procedure to make good Chinese tea, when the actress was making tea it looks like if she is doing some yoga with here hands in between making tea. She was more concentrated on the timings and temperature of boiling water rather than the key ingredients. Can you tell me how it actually tastes the Chinese tea? means it is sweet? salted? sour? or no taste at all!!


It just tastes like tea itselt. More ingredients will ruin good tea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

BJP* said:


> tea originates from china but but now is national drink of India. In local language we call it "Chai". I think Indian tea is very different from Chinese. Chinese tea looks like brown colored hot water and I think Chinese tea don't have sugar, milk, cardamom, ginger, tulsi leaves and other spices in it. Indian tea is always sweet in taste
> 
> I have seen the movie "the red cliff" it was dubbed in hindi, there was a procedure to make good Chinese tea, when the actress was making tea it looks like if she is doing some yoga with here hands in between making tea. She was more concentrated on the timings and temperature of boiling water rather than the key ingredients. Can you tell me how it actually tastes the Chinese tea? means it is sweet? salted? sour? or no taste at all!!


most chinese people drink green tea with bitter taste (no sugar)
and sugar is actually not good for health 
Green tea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

BJP* said:


> tea originates from china but but now is national drink of India. In local language we call it "Chai". I think Indian tea is very different from Chinese. Chinese tea looks like brown colored hot water and I think Chinese tea don't have sugar, milk, cardamom, ginger, tulsi leaves and other spices in it. Indian tea is always sweet in taste
> 
> I have seen the movie "the red cliff" it was dubbed in hindi, there was a procedure to make good Chinese tea, when the actress was making tea it looks like if she is doing some yoga with here hands in between making tea. She was more concentrated on the timings and temperature of boiling water rather than the key ingredients. Can you tell me how it actually tastes the Chinese tea? means it is sweet? salted? sour? or no taste at all!!



1.green tea .black tea.Dark Green Tea .oolong (tea).yellow tea.white tea.etc.
Their raw materials and production process are different.
no sugar or other seasonings

2.Tea ceremony is very complex.it is a way of self-cultivation ,not just for tastes


----------



## Plexyre

BJP* said:


> tea originates from china but but now is national drink of India. In local language we call it "Chai". I think Indian tea is very different from Chinese. Chinese tea looks like brown colored hot water and I think Chinese tea don't have sugar, milk, cardamom, ginger, tulsi leaves and other spices in it. Indian tea is always sweet in taste
> 
> I have seen the movie "the red cliff" it was dubbed in hindi, there was a procedure to make good Chinese tea, when the actress was making tea it looks like if she is doing some yoga with here hands in between making tea. She was more concentrated on the timings and temperature of boiling water rather than the key ingredients. Can you tell me how it actually tastes the Chinese tea? means it is sweet? salted? sour? or no taste at all!!



In Mandarin and Cantonese tea is called "Cha".

What you saw in the movie was Chinese tea preparation. As for the tea, it usually depends on what kind of tea; chrysanthemum tea for example would be sweet while green tea would have a refreshing, clear taste. Generally we don't drink our tea with all the extra stuff like milk, sugar, and spices, usually just tea leaves or a teabag. Though we do have Chinese tea culture, it focuses much more on tea preparation and customs than on taste and ingredients.

Chinese tea culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

I would like to advise Chinese members that Indians do not make good friends. They come to absorb knowledge and use it against.you. We Pakistanis have experience with Indian people. They are not trustworthy. I may sound ignorant saying these things, but behavior is stronger than sweet words.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

itaskol said:


> it denpends on which cities. in shanghai 2000 USD fixed income is normal. my wife worked in hsbc in shanghai. her fixed income ist around 4000usd.
> but the average salary in shanghai is not so high compare with other metro cities.
> 
> I have a trading company in shanghai the average salary in my company is only around 700-900USD. my company is very small. only 8 peoples. and only two people of them get more than 2000usd monthly, ( include myself).
> and I had a pakistani intern( he can speak several dieferent language.) . he got 700USD in a month,the rent of his appartment (very small) is over 350USD. .(700USD it is not enough for him. and his father has to support him some money)
> in shanghai with $2,000 USD monthly fixed income: means less than comfortable. not so comforable. for example. with only 2000USD monthly salary. is hard for you to buy a appartment.
> shanghai has a terrible high house price rate
> but people has different view of comfortable. if you dont buy real estate. 2000USD is ok.
> 
> in my hometown in anhui, 2000USD monthly is comfortable
> 
> 
> he got repected all over china. not as god, but as founder of PRC.
> 
> some people still repect him as god. include myself.



I treat him as the Chinese Hitler



BJP* said:


> tea originates from china but but now is national drink of India. In local language we call it "Chai". I think Indian tea is very different from Chinese. Chinese tea looks like brown colored hot water and I think Chinese tea don't have sugar, milk, cardamom, ginger, tulsi leaves and other spices in it. Indian tea is always sweet in taste
> 
> I have seen the movie "the red cliff" it was dubbed in hindi, there was a procedure to make good Chinese tea, when the actress was making tea it looks like if she is doing some yoga with here hands in between making tea. She was more concentrated on the timings and temperature of boiling water rather than the key ingredients. Can you tell me how it actually tastes the Chinese tea? means it is sweet? salted? sour? or no taste at all!!



In A Chinese book&#33590;&#32463;, tea is not just a drink, it's an art. Not just drink the tea but enjoy the process of making tea, boil team. the gesture of the making tea process is most important

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itaskol

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> I treat him as the Chinese Hitler


you treat Mao as chinese Hitler???
without mao, if the corrupt Kuomintang still rule china. china will be a running dog of USA.
actualy kuomintang destroyed themselves.
mao is far better than hitler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riteon

eddieInUK said:


> You will enjoy transportation more in China now. From Beijing to Shenzhen, there will be High-Speed Rail soon, traveling with 300 Km per hour, which is faster than a Lamborghini. I think India should focus more on Infrastructure, many of my Indian friends also agree with me. Just recently, Chinese Govt release 150 billion dollars to stimulus the economy.


 


yes india did get a wake up call with all the clamouring being done by infosys chief.....following china we are also investion a trillion dollars into infrastracture in 10 years


----------



## djsjs

who can read and translate?
&#29239;&#29239;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#26377;&#19968;&#31181;&#21619;&#36947;&#21483;&#20570;&#23478; &#12288;&#12288;&#38470;&#32701;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#21548;&#35828;&#21517;&#21644;&#21033;&#37117;&#19981;&#25343; &#12288;&#12288;&#29239;&#29239;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#26377;&#19968;&#31181;&#21619;&#36947;&#21483;&#20570;&#23478; &#12288;&#12288;&#38470;&#32701;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#20687;&#24133;&#27900;&#22696;&#30340;&#23665;&#27700;&#30011; &#12288;&#12288;&#23665;&#27849; &#22312;&#22320;&#34920;&#34623;&#34578; &#12288;&#12288;&#20174;&#24456;&#20037;&#24456;&#20037;&#20197;&#21069; &#12288;&#12288;&#25105;&#26377;&#19968;&#24352;&#31258;&#27668;&#30340;&#33080; &#12288;&#12288;&#27849;&#27700;&#28183;&#36879;&#36827; &#30719;&#23618;&#23721; &#12288;&#12288;&#29239;&#29239;&#26685;&#31181;&#30340;&#27167;&#26408;&#26641;&#33495;&#22312;&#19978;&#38754; &#12288;&#12288;&#29369;&#35760;&#24471;&#37027;&#24180; &#22312;&#19968;&#20010;&#38632;&#22825; &#12288;&#12288;&#37027;&#19971;&#23681;&#30340;&#25105; &#36530;&#22312;&#23627;&#27280; &#21364;&#19968;&#30452;&#24819;&#21435;&#33633;&#31179;&#21315; &#12288;&#12288;&#29239;&#29239;&#25277;&#30528;&#28895; &#35828;&#21776;&#26397;&#38470;&#32701;&#20889;&#33590;&#32463;&#19977;&#21367; &#27969;&#20256;&#20102; &#12288;&#12288;* &#21315;&#24180; &#37027;&#22825; &#25105;&#32763;&#38405;&#23383;&#20856; &#12288;&#12288;&#26597;&#20160;&#20040;&#23383;&#30524; &#24418;&#23481;&#19968;&#20214;&#20107; &#24456;&#36965;&#36828; &#12288;&#12288;&#22825;&#36793; &#26159;&#21542;&#22312;&#28023;&#35282;&#23545;&#38754; &#12288;&#12288;&#30452;&#21040;&#20061;&#23681; &#25165;&#30693;&#36947;&#28010;&#36153;&#26102;&#38388; &#12288;&#12288;&#36825;&#33590;&#26700;&#27167;&#26408;&#30340;&#27178;&#20999;&#38754; &#24180;&#36718;&#26377;&#20108;&#21313;&#19977;&#22280; &#12288;&#12288;&#38236;&#22836;&#30340;&#21478;&#19968;&#36793; &#36339;&#25509;&#25105;&#25104;&#29087;&#30340;&#33080; &#12288;&#12288;&#32463;&#36807;&#36825;&#20123;&#24180; &#29239;&#29239;&#30340;&#25163;&#33575; &#12288;&#12288;&#27873;&#22312;&#27700;&#37324; &#20250;&#26377;&#33590;&#33394;&#34067;&#24310; &#12288;&#12288;&#29239;&#29239;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#26377;&#19968;&#31181;&#21619;&#36947;&#21483;&#20570;&#23478; &#12288;&#12288;&#27809;&#27861;&#25361;&#21076;&#23427; &#21475;&#24863;&#21619;&#35273;&#36824;&#19981;&#24046; &#12288;&#12288;&#38470;&#32701;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#21548;&#35828;&#21517;&#21644;&#21033;&#37117;&#19981;&#25343; &#12288;&#12288;&#20182;&#29301;&#30528;&#19968;&#21305;&#30246;&#39532; &#36208;~&#22825;&#28079; &#12288;&#12288;&#29239;&#29239;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#26377;&#19968;&#31181;&#21619;&#36947;&#21483;&#20570;&#23478; &#12288;&#12288;&#20182;&#28385;&#22836;&#30333;&#21457; &#21917;&#33590;&#26102;&#19981;&#20934;&#35828;&#35805; &#12288;&#12288;&#38470;&#32701;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#20687;&#24133;&#27900;&#22696;&#30340;&#23665;&#27700;&#30011; &#12288;&#12288;&#21776;&#26397;&#21315;&#24180;&#30340;&#39118;&#27801; &#29616;&#22312;&#36824;&#22312;&#21038;


----------



## itaskol

djsjs said:


> who can read and translate?
> &#29239;&#29239;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#26377;&#19968;&#31181;&#21619;&#36947;&#21483;&#20570;&#23478; &#12288;&#12288;&#38470;&#32701;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#21548;&#35828;&#21517;&#21644;&#21033;&#37117;&#19981;&#25343; &#12288;&#12288;&#29239;&#29239;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#26377;&#19968;&#31181;&#21619;&#36947;&#21483;&#20570;&#23478; &#12288;&#12288;&#38470;&#32701;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#20687;&#24133;&#27900;&#22696;&#30340;&#23665;&#27700;&#30011; &#12288;&#12288;&#23665;&#27849; &#22312;&#22320;&#34920;&#34623;&#34578; &#12288;&#12288;&#20174;&#24456;&#20037;&#24456;&#20037;&#20197;&#21069; &#12288;&#12288;&#25105;&#26377;&#19968;&#24352;&#31258;&#27668;&#30340;&#33080; &#12288;&#12288;&#27849;&#27700;&#28183;&#36879;&#36827; &#30719;&#23618;&#23721; &#12288;&#12288;&#29239;&#29239;&#26685;&#31181;&#30340;&#27167;&#26408;&#26641;&#33495;&#22312;&#19978;&#38754; &#12288;&#12288;&#29369;&#35760;&#24471;&#37027;&#24180; &#22312;&#19968;&#20010;&#38632;&#22825; &#12288;&#12288;&#37027;&#19971;&#23681;&#30340;&#25105; &#36530;&#22312;&#23627;&#27280; &#21364;&#19968;&#30452;&#24819;&#21435;&#33633;&#31179;&#21315; &#12288;&#12288;&#29239;&#29239;&#25277;&#30528;&#28895; &#35828;&#21776;&#26397;&#38470;&#32701;&#20889;&#33590;&#32463;&#19977;&#21367; &#27969;&#20256;&#20102; &#12288;&#12288;* &#21315;&#24180; &#37027;&#22825; &#25105;&#32763;&#38405;&#23383;&#20856; &#12288;&#12288;&#26597;&#20160;&#20040;&#23383;&#30524; &#24418;&#23481;&#19968;&#20214;&#20107; &#24456;&#36965;&#36828; &#12288;&#12288;&#22825;&#36793; &#26159;&#21542;&#22312;&#28023;&#35282;&#23545;&#38754; &#12288;&#12288;&#30452;&#21040;&#20061;&#23681; &#25165;&#30693;&#36947;&#28010;&#36153;&#26102;&#38388; &#12288;&#12288;&#36825;&#33590;&#26700;&#27167;&#26408;&#30340;&#27178;&#20999;&#38754; &#24180;&#36718;&#26377;&#20108;&#21313;&#19977;&#22280; &#12288;&#12288;&#38236;&#22836;&#30340;&#21478;&#19968;&#36793; &#36339;&#25509;&#25105;&#25104;&#29087;&#30340;&#33080; &#12288;&#12288;&#32463;&#36807;&#36825;&#20123;&#24180; &#29239;&#29239;&#30340;&#25163;&#33575; &#12288;&#12288;&#27873;&#22312;&#27700;&#37324; &#20250;&#26377;&#33590;&#33394;&#34067;&#24310; &#12288;&#12288;&#29239;&#29239;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#26377;&#19968;&#31181;&#21619;&#36947;&#21483;&#20570;&#23478; &#12288;&#12288;&#27809;&#27861;&#25361;&#21076;&#23427; &#21475;&#24863;&#21619;&#35273;&#36824;&#19981;&#24046; &#12288;&#12288;&#38470;&#32701;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#21548;&#35828;&#21517;&#21644;&#21033;&#37117;&#19981;&#25343; &#12288;&#12288;&#20182;&#29301;&#30528;&#19968;&#21305;&#30246;&#39532; &#36208;~&#22825;&#28079; &#12288;&#12288;&#29239;&#29239;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#26377;&#19968;&#31181;&#21619;&#36947;&#21483;&#20570;&#23478; &#12288;&#12288;&#20182;&#28385;&#22836;&#30333;&#21457; &#21917;&#33590;&#26102;&#19981;&#20934;&#35828;&#35805; &#12288;&#12288;&#38470;&#32701;&#27873;&#30340;&#33590; &#20687;&#24133;&#27900;&#22696;&#30340;&#23665;&#27700;&#30011; &#12288;&#12288;&#21776;&#26397;&#21315;&#24180;&#30340;&#39118;&#27801; &#29616;&#22312;&#36824;&#22312;&#21038;


 no one can translate prose poem. toooooo hard even for professionals.


----------



## Riteon

djsjs said:


> can you share your experience in shenyang?




I liked it . people were damn friendly .....they dont care about politics !and if you were good sport ,they to were. 

i prefer South china foods.....the dong bei cuisines are way less spicy for me....but i had to say...i was so impressed by the speed in which Shenyang was changing.......Cranes were visible everywhere !!! 

Tried almost every type of food....except scorpion,dog and cockroach stuffs....

travelling was always fun ....i loved dalian the most....god the food there, the nature...!!


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

itaskol said:


> you treat Mao as chinese Hitler???
> without mao, if the corrupt Kuomintang still rule china. china will be a running dog of USA.
> actualy kuomintang destroyed themselves.
> mao is far better than hitler.



Japan is a watch dog of the USA but it also can bite your master.


----------



## Riteon

eddieInUK said:


> we no longer use Mao's idea of economy, politics and international affairs. But he is the founder of PRC, still got respected all over China. Maoist, it no longer has a market in China.



If only the maoist in India understood that ...naxalism stemsfrom maoist ideology !!


----------



## itaskol

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> Japan is a watch dog of the USA but it also can bite your master.


no one want to be a watch dog. not even japan themselves.
some day japan will bite their own master.



Riteon said:


> If only the maoist in India understood that ...naxalism stemsfrom maoist ideology !!


the maoist in india is terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

We treat preparation of food as an art. Tea itself is a very big art in Pakistan.





Even our street chefs treat food as gold. Many Chinese that have settled in Pakistan are in dental profession. They love our food, but also miss home cooking. So they come up with Chinese food with Pakistani flavoring. Also many Pakistanis that have lived in China, love the cooking and infuse Chinese food with Pakistani spices.

I know for a fact that any Chinese person will have no problem with Pakistani food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riteon

BJP* said:


> tea originates from china but but now is national drink of India. In local language we call it "Chai". I think Indian tea is very different from Chinese. Chinese tea looks like brown colored hot water and I think Chinese tea don't have sugar, milk, cardamom, ginger, tulsi leaves and other spices in it. Indian tea is always sweet in taste!!



You cant compare the Indian tea with chinese...
indian tea is very bitter ,hence preparation is done with milk......its actually the english way we adopted !.........but English dont use sugar mcuh...Indians i dont know why use sugar for this !!!..........I too dont use sugar



Chrysanthemum tea....yeww i hate it....too sweet and it has that unique flowery taste.
Green tea is awesome...i dont know why but i always hungry after two cups of green tea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

RazPaK said:


> We treat preparation of food as an art. Tea itself is a very big art in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even our street chefs treat food as gold. Many Chinese that have settled in Pakistan are in dental profession. They love our food, but also miss home cooking. So they come up with Chinese food with Pakistani flavoring. Also many Pakistanis that have lived in China, love the cooking and infuse Chinese food with Pakistani spices.
> 
> I know for a fact that any Chinese person will have no problem with Pakistani food.



pakistani restraunt and india restraunt in shanghai taste very similar.
confuse about the different between pakistani Jabati and india fly pie.
even the name of pakistani and india restraunt make me confusing.
"punjabi" lot of india and pakistani restraunt has this same name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Riteon said:


> If only the maoist in India understood that ...naxalism stemsfrom maoist ideology !!



Almost no one knows the maoist in India .


----------



## BJP*

itaskol said:


> pakistani restraunt and india restraunt in shanghai taste very similar.
> confuse about the different between pakistani Jabati and india fly pie.
> even the name of pakistani and india restraunt make me confusing.
> "*punjabi" lot of india and pakistani restraunt has this same name.*


punjab state was divided between India and pakistan after partition. Some of the punjab is in pakistan and some of its part is in India. Punjab has its own unique culture and foods. The basic difference you will find in Indian and Pakistani punjabi restaurants is Pakistani Punjabi food is generally non-veg. While Indian Punjabi food is vegetarian.



Riteon said:


> You cant compare the Indian tea with chinese...
> indian tea is very bitter ,hence preparation is done with milk......its actually the english way we adopted !.........but English dont use sugar mcuh...Indians i dont know why use sugar for this !!!..........I too dont use sugar
> 
> 
> 
> Chrysanthemum tea....yeww i hate it....too sweet and it has that unique flowery taste.
> Green tea is awesome...i dont know why but i always hungry after two cups of green tea



I have never tasted tea without sugar. Here is basic funda in west UP especially in Jaats, more sugar and more milk better will be the tea 
yes, you must know how to boil milk and when to add tea leaves and sugar in it. I like the tea with chai masaala.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riteon

djsjs said:


> Almost no one knows the maoist in India .



Naxalites or naxalism....very prevalent in some states ....


----------



## itaskol

BJP* said:


> I have never tasted tea without sugar. Here is basic funda in west UP especially in Jaats, more sugar and more milk better will be the tea
> yes, you must know how to boil milk and when to add tea leaves and sugar in it. I like the tea with chai masaala.


 
I drink india tea, when I visit india restraunt.
india tea has tooo strong taste. without sugar, it will be very bitter.
even with sugar and milk , it still has strong taste.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BJP*

itaskol said:


> I drink india tea, when I visit india restraunt.
> india tea has tooo strong taste. without sugar, it will be very bitter.
> even with sugar and milk , it still has strong taste.


when did you visited India, share your experience.
I never liked restaurant tea, always prefer roadside tea stalls. Some of them make awesome tea with awesome smell, taste and color


----------



## itaskol

BJP* said:


> when did you visited India, share your experience.
> I never liked restaurant tea, always prefer roadside tea stalls. Some of them make awesome tea with awesome smell, taste and color


I never visited india, but I visited many india restaurant in shanghai, hongkong and germany. 

it is not so popular for chinese to make vacation in india.
but I want to make vacation in Kovalam Beach and see Taj Mahal... in future.
I had some opportunite to visit india, but my wife did not allow me.

and I had a pakistani intern in my company.he worked in my comapany over 6 months. we sometime visited india restraunt in shanghai together. actually most of my knowlege about india and pakistan was through him.


----------



## BJP*

itaskol said:


> I never visited india, but I visited many india restrant in shanghai, hongkong and germany.
> 
> and I had a pakistani intern in my company.he worked in my comapany over 6 months. we sometime visited india restraunt in shanghai together. *actually most of my knowlege about india and pakistan was through him.*



so now I can understand your hatred towards India. 

Are Indian restaurants run by Indians itself or they are run by chinese?
In India mostly Chinese restaurants are run by tibetans and I dont think they are chinese or have ever been to china as they speak very fine Hindi

I think Chinese do not like spices, in India chinese food is sold with lots of spices


----------



## Viet

I appreciate if Chinese members open some threads with "How China sees the world" or "China´s foreign policy". I think many people outside China would like to know that as China is emerging as a Super Power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BJP*

I have heard Chinese eat lots of non veg, though non veg is not that popular in India but dishes like chowmin is highly popular they have lot of spices and sauce, then Manchurian is also available in some restaurants but I believe they are much different from the dishes which are eaten in china. 
Indians indianizes all the foreign items in such a way that even their native countrymen can not identify them


----------



## itaskol

BJP* said:


> so now I can understand your hatred towards India.
> 
> Are Indian restaurants run by Indians itself or they are run by chinese?
> In India mostly Chinese restaurants are run by tibetans and I dont think they are chinese or have ever been to china as they speak very fine Hindi
> 
> I think Chinese do not like spices, in India chinese food is sold with lots of spices


run by indians or pakistanis. even the waiter are not chinese.

many chinese people like spices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

Viet said:


> I appreciate if Chinese members open some threads with "How China sees the world" or "China´s foreign policy". I think many people outside China would like to know that as China is emerging as a Super Power.



But as a big country, general Chinese put most energy to think inner things, just like 80% American don't know where is Israel&#65292; so I can tell you things about China, but I can't tell you what about others, different people have different opinions&#65292;one hand is China, others are Foreign countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

Viet said:


> I appreciate if Chinese members open some threads with "How China sees the world" or "China´s foreign policy". I think many people outside China would like to know that as China is emerging as a Super Power.



"how china sees the world" is too big. but "how china sees vietnam" should be interresting.
my bad image to vietnam began 10 years ago. at that time I study in germany.
and I worked in a Vietnamese restaurant in osnabrueck . 
the owner was a good person and was nice to me. but he sometime gave rechauffe ort to his customer (restliche Speisen an neue Kunden servieren).
It was so disgusting.
was sagst du dazu?

und I was cheated by vietnamese taxi driver in the first day I visited vietnam.


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> I appreciate if Chinese members open some threads with "How China sees the world" or "China´s foreign policy". I think many people outside China would like to know that as China is emerging as a Super Power.



China Defense Ministry spokesman is not here,are you spokesman of VN?


----------



## itaskol

xuxu1457 said:


> But as a big country, general Chinese put most energy to think inner things, just like 80% American don't know where is Israel&#65292; so I can tell you things about China, but I can't tell you what about others, different people have different opinions&#65292;one hand is China, others are Foreign countries



exactly, china is too big. 
last time my wife saw me visit this forum. and do you know what she ask me at that moment?
she asked me: "why the hell you visit a terrorist homepage?" 
It took me a long time to convice her that pakistan is our brother country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

itaskol said:


> "how china sees the world" is too big. but "how china sees vietnam" should be interresting.
> my bad image to vietnam began 10 years ago. at that time I study in germany.
> and I worked in a Vietnamese restaurant in osnabrueck .
> the owner was a good person and was nice to me. but he sometime give rechauffe ort to his customer.
> It was so disgusting.
> was sagst du dazu?




(Pls use a translator if necessary)

Oh dann lass mich bitte auf deutsch antworten. Ich versteh leider nicht was du mit "rechauffe ort to his customer" meinst. Kannst du es bitte ein bißchen genauer erläutern?
Yeh! ich finde es gut, wenn du mal ein Thread mit dem Thema aufmachst: "How China sees Vietnam".

Besten Dank!


----------



## itaskol

Viet said:


> (Pls use a translator if necessary)
> 
> Oh dann lass mich bitte auf deutsch antworten. Ich versteh leider nicht was du mit "rechauffe ort to his customer" meinst. Kannst du es bitte ein bißchen genauer erläutern?
> Yeh! ich finde es gut, wenn du mal ein Thread mit dem Thema aufmachst: "How China sees Vietnam".
> 
> Besten Dank!


restliche Speisen an neue Kunden servieren passiert ganz normal in Vietnamese restaurant.
eine Thread mit Thema "how china sees vietnam" wird ich nicht gerne aufmachen, weil viele deine Landsmann in diese Forum sowie" Niceguy" sind Trolls.


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> China Defense Ministry spokesman is not here,are you spokesman of VN?




No no...okay let me precise my wish: As Chinese, how do you see others such as Vietnam, India, etc...? general views?
Myself and my countrymen have opened some threads like Vietnam-China relations, etc...just for info and for fun.



itaskol said:


> restliche Speisen an neue Kunden servieren passiert ganz normal in Vietnamese restaurant.




Das ist natürlich eklig. Sollte nicht sein.


----------



## eddieInUK

BJP* said:


> I have heard Chinese eat lots of non veg, though non veg is not that popular in India but dishes like chowmin is highly popular they have lot of spices and sauce, then Manchurian is also available in some restaurants but I believe they are much different from the dishes which are eaten in china.
> Indians indianizes all the foreign items in such a way that even their native countrymen can not identify them


Different province in China has different cooking style and taste, Sichuan or Chongqi food are far more spicy than India food, I used to eat my indian friends cooking, I ask for extra spicy, but it is still not enough for me. People around Shanghai eat quite sweet, Cantonese they do not like spicy, in North China, the food is generally salty, especially the Mongolian food.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riteon

eddieInUK said:


> Different province in China has different cooking style and taste, Sichuan or Chongqi food are far more spicy than India food, I used to eat my indian friends cooking, I ask for extra spicy, but it is still not enough for me. People around Shanghai eat quite sweet, Cantonese they do not like spicy, in North China, the food is generally salty, especially the Mongolian food.


Nope sichuan is spicy but not very much.....South indians mainly Andhra people uses lots of spices....Sichuan is damn tasty and spicy but not much........hmm never tried chongqi !!!


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> No no...okay let me precise my wish: As Chinese, how do you see others such as Vietnam, India, etc...? general views?
> Myself and my countrymen have opened some threads like Vietnam-China relations, etc...just for info and for fun.
> .



VN is not a topic for most chinese.it can't attract people's attention,india is not either as i said before.VN rice is good.
some people traval there ,but more choose Thailand and Malaysia.i guess what you most want to know is how i think of south china sea.The answer clearly on the map --Chinese version of cause.

there are such threads...not hot...


----------



## eddieInUK

Riteon said:


> Nope sichuan is spicy but not very much.....South indians mainly Andhra people uses lots of spices....Sichuan is damn tasty and spicy but not much........hmm never tried chongqi !!!


lol. I like spicy food, fish curry with extra spicy and bastima rice is my favorite. I ALWAYS have that in UK. If indian infrastructure got developed, I'd like to massive travel around India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rickblood19

Thanks to the OP and all the chinese members here to clear our various doubts or questions regarding china without it being turned to a troll thread

Indian media always tries to sensationalize things .... but as a matter of fact indians in general do have a high regards of the chinese infrastructure development .....even when the mumbai worli sea link was completed first of its kind in india ...there was a news how in the same time china had completed 7 of such structures

Most of our view on china comes from chinese movies ...... our media ......

I have seen here many chinese members claim that indians host chinese separatist leader dalai lama ..... but as a matter of fac we here consider dalai lama to be some religious person and nothing more than that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eddieInUK

rickblood19 said:


> Thanks to the OP and all the chinese members here to clear our various doubts or questions regarding china without it being turned to a troll thread
> Indian media always tries to sensationalize things .... but as a matter of fact indians in general do have a high regards of the chinese infrastructure development .....even when the mumbai worli sea link was completed first of its kind in india ...there was a news how in the same time china had completed 7 of such structures
> Most of our view on china comes from chinese movies ...... our media ......
> I have seen here many chinese members claim that indians host chinese separatist leader dalai lama ..... but as a matter of fac we here consider dalai lama to be some religious person and nothing more than that



We have got a strong government, they make clear decision, no negotiation, once they want, they get it. Dalai lama is not a just a religious person, if just that, China will not bother. He keeps trying to send troops and cause problems in Tibet.


----------



## rickblood19

eddieInUK said:


> Wr have got a strong government, they make clear decision, no negotiation, once they want, they get it. Dalai lama is not a just a religious person, if just that, China will not bother. *He keeps trying to send troops and cause problems in Tibet*.



That part is never heard of here or in any papers so dont know much about it


----------



## itaskol

eddieInUK said:


> He keeps trying to send troops and cause problems in Tibet.


 
cause problem in tibet , yes.
but sending troops.  what kind of troops they are?
does dalai have any troops?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

rickblood19 said:


> That part is never heard of here or in any papers so dont know much about it


Documentaries of he
¡¶´ïÀµÀ®Âï¡· CCTV.com


----------



## Parul

shuttler said:


> the asterisks are foul abusive words which are auto-replaced by PDF!



They are not...


----------



## eddieInUK

So no more questions ? NO new questions appeared here..


----------



## RazPaK

itaskol said:


> pakistani restraunt and india restraunt in shanghai taste very similar.
> confuse about the different between pakistani Jabati and india fly pie.
> even the name of pakistani and india restraunt make me confusing.
> "punjabi" lot of india and pakistani restraunt has this same name.



You will only know the difference until you come to Pakistan. Pakistani food is yummy. Indian food is at times too watery and way too spicy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eddieInUK

I wish similar Thread can be open in other forum like question about India, Pakistan, Viet etc. Most people know about USA.


----------



## kankan326

rickblood19 said:


> Thanks to the OP and all the chinese members here to clear our various doubts or questions regarding china without it being turned to a troll thread
> 
> Indian media always tries to sensationalize things .... but as a matter of fact indians in general do have a high regards of the chinese infrastructure development .....even when the mumbai worli sea link was completed first of its kind in india ...there was a news how in the same time china had completed 7 of such structures
> 
> Most of our view on china comes from chinese movies ...... our media ......
> 
> I have seen here many chinese members claim that indians host chinese separatist leader dalai lama ..... but as a matter of fac we here consider dalai lama to be some religious person and nothing more than that


Please name the Chinese movies you watched. I always believe Chinese movies suck.


----------



## djsjs

eddieInUK said:


> I wish similar Thread can be open in other forum like question about India, Pakistan, Viet etc. Most people know about USA.


 as indians are so lively in this forum ,i decide to post a new thread "questions to indians,from china",will it be welcome?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

djsjs said:


> as indians are so lively in this forum ,i decide to post a new thread "questions to indians,from china",will it be welcome?


 a lot of topic about india are banned topic. 
even india economy is a banned topic...
and friendly to indians in a pakistani defence forum is weird.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

djsjs said:


> as indians are so lively in this forum ,i decide to post a new thread "questions to indians,from china",will it be welcome?



Yes it will be welcomed with huge response.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eddieInUK

djsjs said:


> as indians are so lively in this forum ,i decide to post a new thread "questions to indians,from china",will it be welcome?


Just do it. Do not make the Thread too wide, one question, one answer. Lets see what will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rickblood19

kankan326 said:


> Please name the Chinese movies you watched. I always believe Chinese movies suck.



Watched a lot of jackie chan movies later got to know he was of hongkong ..... but i consider the hero of jet li as the best film


----------



## djsjs

itaskol said:


> a lot of topic about india are banned topic.
> even india economy is a banned topic...
> and friendly to indians in a pakistani defence forum is weird.



seriously?then no this new topic.
hope more sounds from pakistani,they are very quiet...............


----------



## Obambam

rickblood19 said:


> Watched a lot of jackie chan movies later got to know he was of hongkong ..... but i consider the hero of jet li as the best film



Kong Kong's action movies was huge back then. It gave birth to many action stars and martial artists making Kung Fu ever so popular. If you are into Jacky Chan and Jet Li, you should also check out Donnie Yen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

djsjs said:


> seriously?then no this new topic.
> hope more sounds from pakistani,they are very quiet...............


 
yes
www.defence.pk/forums/announcements/116002-topics-banned-pdf.html
rules itself maybe not so important.
but be friendly to indians in a pakistani forum will hurt feeling of our brothers


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Obambam said:


> Kong Kong's action movies was huge back then. It gave birth to many action stars and martial artists making Kung Fu ever so popular. If you are into Jacky Chan and Jet Li, you should also check out Donnie Yen.


 c

Jacky chan is big star in India, almost everybody knows him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

eddieInUK said:


> lol. I like spicy food, fish curry with extra spicy and bastima rice is my favorite. I ALWAYS have that in UK. If indian infrastructure got developed, I'd like to massive travel around India.



That's basmati, Eddie. Bas - fragrance; mati- she who has, so nice-smelling rice.


----------



## doublemaster

eddieInUK said:


> Oh, really ? But I have heard the food and electricity price in India is very cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know the price of India train. How is it ? Online booking in China now is available, very fast. The ticket is like fight ? Are you serious ? From my city ZhengZhou to Shanghai, I remember the Air ticket full price is about 1300RMB. For train ticket, the normal train with a seat is just 70 RMB, with a bed, 220 RMB, High-Speed Rail, about 270 RMB.
> 
> Keep asking questions please, I like this thread and waiting here to give you reliable questions.
> 
> 
> 
> USA is a High income country. I guess 2.25 is OK for New Yorkers.


Yes. When i travelled from shenzhen to beijing i think normal sleeper class costed me 450RMB. Train was clean, neat, great confirt. I like it much more than Indian train. With AC i think cost was more than that. But the same time i checked flight ticket there was flight ticket available for 700 RMB. 

India is atleast many many years behind china.

Now a real helping i need. Lot of people discussed here Tea, i remembered now. I had bought Kgs f gren tea when i returned.
Its been 1.5 years since then. Still i have those Tea leafs. My question is, can i still use it? I mean how do i now date of expiry? 
I really want to use it now. 

Indian Restaurants in China is very very expensive. I think pakistan restourent (only pak rest i visited was in Nanjing) was very cheap. But in shenzhen there is a turkish restorent. "Istanbul Restaurant" That was really great. I liked food here more than Indian one. 




Bit busy today, wanna ask many more question. See u later with more question!


----------



## djsjs

doublemaster said:


> Now a real helping i need. Lot of people discussed here Tea, i remembered now. I had bought Kgs f gren tea when i returned.
> Its been 1.5 years since then. Still i have those Tea leafs. My question is, can i still use it? I mean how do i now date of expiry?
> I really want to use it now.



1.5 years,being a keepsake is better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Obambam said:


> Kong Kong's action movies was huge back then. It gave birth to many action stars and martial artists making Kung Fu ever so popular. If you are into Jacky Chan and Jet Li, you should also check out *Donnie Yen*.



I have seen Ipman 1 and 2 of Donnie Yen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

eddieInUK said:


> lol. I like spicy food, fish curry with extra spicy and bastima rice is my favorite. I ALWAYS have that in UK. If indian infrastructure got developed, I'd like to massive travel around India.



are you Chinese?


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

what is average salary for person having PhD plus experience of 5-6 yrs in industry in China? in biotech if possible?


----------



## kankan326

Shardul.....the lion said:


> what is average salary for person having PhD plus experience of 5-6 yrs in industry in China? in biotech if possible?


Depends on which company, city and position you are in. Different choices lead to huge differences in salary.


----------



## ephone

Enjoy the cold weather there? 



Riteon said:


> Shenyang ,liaoning province..used to be...left long time back


----------



## kankan326

ephone said:


> Enjoy the cold weather there?


Cold weather is much better than hot weather, especially India hooot!


----------



## Riteon

Kungfu hustle !!!!!!!!!!



ephone said:


> Enjoy the cold weather there?




argh hated it...........it was fun the first year...after that the constant falls and stuffy lifts killed it !!


----------



## shuttler

rickblood19 said:


> Thanks to the OP and all the *Chinese* members here to clear our various doubts or questions regarding *China *without it being turned to a troll thread
> 
> indian media always tries to sensationalize things .... but as a matter of fact indians in general do have a high regards of the *Chinese* infrastructure development .....even when the mumbai worli sea link was completed first of its kind in india ...there was a news how in the same time *China* had completed 7 of such structures
> 
> Most of our view on *China* comes from Chinese movies ...... our media ......
> 
> I have seen here many *Chinese* members claim that indians host *Chinese* separatist leader dalai lama ..... but as a matter of fac we here consider dalai lama to be some religious person and nothing more than that



then tell your govenment to denounce the behaviour of dollar lama, and not to support him. give back the land to China!


----------



## ephone

If it is mortgage free, I do not think it will cost $4000 that much. 



longyi said:


> Every little thing adds up and it costs about $4,000 a month for a family of four with a mortgage-free house and two cars. Of course you can cram four people in a single room that costs half but no cars.
> 
> My question is, let say we move to China, what kind of live style we (4) can have with $2,000 USD monthly fixed income excluding our health insurances. Would we a) barely manage, b) comfortable or c) live in high style.


----------



## shuttler

eddieInUK said:


> We have got a strong government, they make clear decision, no negotiation, once they want, they get it. Dalai lama is not a just a religious person, if just that, China will not bother. *He keeps trying to send troops* and cause problems in Tibet.



has he sent any troops to tibet?


----------



## ephone

There are so many kinds of tea in China, let alone colors and shapes. The best ones are more expensive than gold. 

China has lost her culture of making tea. Japan inherits what China taught it long time before. Nowadays you can find a lot of China's past tradition in Japan or somewhere else but not in China. Other places have preserve those traditions better than our mainland China.



BJP* said:


> tea originates from china but but now is national drink of India. In local language we call it "Chai". I think Indian tea is very different from Chinese. Chinese tea looks like brown colored hot water and I think Chinese tea don't have sugar, milk, cardamom, ginger, tulsi leaves and other spices in it. Indian tea is always sweet in taste
> 
> I have seen the movie "the red cliff" it was dubbed in hindi, there was a procedure to make good Chinese tea, when the actress was making tea it looks like if she is doing some yoga with here hands in between making tea. She was more concentrated on the timings and temperature of boiling water rather than the key ingredients. Can you tell me how it actually tastes the Chinese tea? means it is sweet? salted? sour? or no taste at all!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ephone

Well, without him, without his land reform, defensive wars against those intending to invading us after 1949, China has no way to say she has stood up. China nowadays would not have today's development. 

Hitler was for expansion, terminating certain race, a.k.a. jewish people. In those way, Mao is not like him. Moreover, Hitler is almost all negative while you cannot say that about Mao. Actually few will agree with your assessment in China.



Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> I treat him as the Chinese Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> In A Chinese book&#33590;&#32463;, tea is not just a drink, it's an art. Not just drink the tea but enjoy the process of making tea, boil team. the gesture of the making tea process is most important


----------



## eddieInUK

doublemaster said:


> Yes. When i travelled from shenzhen to beijing i think normal sleeper class costed me 450RMB. Train was clean, neat, great confirt. I like it much more than Indian train. With AC i think cost was more than that. But the same time i checked flight ticket there was flight ticket available for 700 RMB.
> 
> India is atleast many many years behind china.
> 
> Now a real helping i need. Lot of people discussed here Tea, i remembered now. I had bought Kgs f gren tea when i returned.
> Its been 1.5 years since then. Still i have those Tea leafs. My question is, can i still use it? I mean how do i now date of expiry?
> I really want to use it now.
> 
> Indian Restaurants in China is very very expensive. I think pakistan restourent (only pak rest i visited was in Nanjing) was very cheap. But in shenzhen there is a turkish restorent. "Istanbul Restaurant" That was really great. I liked food here more than Indian one.
> Bit busy today, wanna ask many more question. See u later with more question!


If you keep the tea very dry, it is OK. Tea price varies from low to incredible high in China. I prefer green tea. We will be here to answer your question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ephone

Maybe China construction companies can also get a share of such business. 



Riteon said:


> yes india did get a wake up call with all the clamouring being done by infosys chief.....following china we are also investion a trillion dollars into infrastracture in 10 years


----------



## shuttler

ephone said:


> There are so many kinds of tea in China, let alone colors and shapes. The best ones are more expensive than gold.
> 
> *China has lost her culture of making tea*. Japan inherits what China taught it long time before. Nowadays you can find a lot of China's past tradition in Japan or somewhere else but not in China. Other places have preserve those traditions better than our mainland China.



China has not lost her culture! We keep it intact and flourishing! Some of the tea are sold at prices more expensive than gold!


----------



## ephone

Japan bites its master, then???



Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> Japan is a watch dog of the USA but it also can bite your master.


----------



## shuttler

Obambam said:


> Kong Kong's action movies was huge back then. It gave birth to many action stars and martial artists making Kung Fu ever so popular. If you are into Jacky Chan and Jet Li, you should also check out Donnie Yen.



Jacky is fading away from screen because he cannot maintain the speed due to his age. He is moving towards another genre or involving more in direction/production. Jet Li may have several years in him but Donnie Yen is the guy at the moment!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riteon

Qs : 


I remember ...my chinese friend saying he has to build savings to marry...........is their some law that statee the pre requisite to marry ??


----------



## itaskol

shuttler said:


> no! they are badly oppressed people suffering from long time discrimination and rip-off by the indian government!


 ?? maoist in india turned themselves into terrorist.
I do not believe that china should support Maoist in india.

&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#30340;&#24577;&#24230;

2005&#24180;&#20013;&#22269;&#39547;&#21360;&#24230;&#22823;&#20351;&#23385;&#29577;&#29626;&#26366;&#20844;&#24320;&#34920;&#24577;:&#25105;&#20204;&#19981;&#28165;&#26970;&#36825;&#20123;&#27494;&#35013;&#32452;&#32455;&#20026;&#20309;&#30423;&#29992;&#20013;&#22269;&#39046;&#34966;&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#30340;&#21517;&#23383;?&#32780;&#19988;&#25105;&#20204;&#20063;&#19981;&#21916;&#27426;&#36825;&#26679;&#12290;&#20182;&#20204;&#35201;&#36825;&#26679;&#31216;&#21628;&#33258;&#24049;,&#25105;&#20204;&#20063;&#27809;&#26377;&#21150;&#27861;&#12290;&#20294;&#20013;&#22269;&#19982;&#20182;&#20204;&#20174;&#26469;&#27809;&#26377;&#20219;&#20309;&#20851;&#31995;,&#20013;&#22269;&#22659;&#20869;&#20063;&#27809;&#26377;&#20219;&#20309;&#32452;&#32455;&#25110;&#22242;&#20307;&#19982;&#20182;&#20204;&#26377;&#20219;&#20309;&#32852;&#31995;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riteon

ephone said:


> Maybe China construction companies can also get a share of such business.



Other than vital sectors...i think chinese companies are forming tie ups .....


----------



## shuttler

itaskol said:


> you treat Mao as Chinese Hitler???
> without Mao, if the corrupt Kuomintang still rule China. China will be a running dog of USA.
> actualy Kuomintang destroyed themselves.
> mao is far better than hitler.



Mao has his pros and cons! People tend to remember history which is more recent. The great leap forward faulted on erroneous estimation of China's capabilities used to chase an unreacheable target. It was an administration error. 

The cultural revolution was most detrimental - it was an selfish attempt to consolidate his power within the party which ended up causing huge destruction to our Country!


----------



## shuttler

itaskol said:


> ?? maoist in india turned themselves into terrorist.
> I do not believe that China should support Maoist in india.
> 
> &#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#30340;&#24577;&#24230;
> 
> 2005&#24180;&#20013;&#22269;&#39547;&#21360;&#24230;&#22823;&#20351;&#23385;&#29577;&#29626;&#26366;&#20844;&#24320;&#34920;&#24577;:&#25105;&#20204;&#19981;&#28165;&#26970;&#36825;&#20123;&#27494;&#35013;&#32452;&#32455;&#20026;&#20309;&#30423;&#29992;&#20013;&#22269;&#39046;&#34966;&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#30340;&#21517;&#23383;?&#32780;&#19988;&#25105;&#20204;&#20063;&#19981;&#21916;&#27426;&#36825;&#26679;&#12290;&#20182;&#20204;&#35201;&#36825;&#26679;&#31216;&#21628;&#33258;&#24049;,&#25105;&#20204;&#20063;&#27809;&#26377;&#21150;&#27861;&#12290;&#20294;&#20013;&#22269;&#19982;&#20182;&#20204;&#20174;&#26469;&#27809;&#26377;&#20219;&#20309;&#20851;&#31995;,&#20013;&#22269;&#22659;&#20869;&#20063;&#27809;&#26377;&#20219;&#20309;&#32452;&#32455;&#25110;&#22242;&#20307;&#19982;&#20182;&#20204;&#26377;&#20219;&#20309;&#32852;&#31995;&#12290;



We dont support them neither do we speak against their uprising other than the name!



Riteon said:


> Qs :
> 
> 
> I remember ...my chinese friend saying he has to build savings to marry...........is their some law that statee the pre requisite to marry ??



use your head! saving money for a wedding is for the expenditures that have to be used for the event!


----------



## ephone

Aren't there are states that elect Maoist to be governor???



itaskol said:


> no one want to be a watch dog. not even japan themselves.
> some day japan will bite their own master.
> 
> 
> the maoist in india is terrorist.



From the video, I rarely see women on the street. So women in Pakistan do not eat outside???



RazPaK said:


> We treat preparation of food as an art. Tea itself is a very big art in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even our street chefs treat food as gold. Many Chinese that have settled in Pakistan are in dental profession. They love our food, but also miss home cooking. So they come up with Chinese food with Pakistani flavoring. Also many Pakistanis that have lived in China, love the cooking and infuse Chinese food with Pakistani spices.
> 
> I know for a fact that any Chinese person will have no problem with Pakistani food.



We Chinese just do not understand why Chowmin or Chowfan become popular dishes outside China, seen everywhere in Chinese restaurants outside China???



BJP* said:


> I have heard Chinese eat lots of non veg, though non veg is not that popular in India but dishes like chowmin is highly popular they have lot of spices and sauce, then Manchurian is also available in some restaurants but I believe they are much different from the dishes which are eaten in china.
> Indians indianizes all the foreign items in such a way that even their native countrymen can not identify them


----------



## BJP*

kankan326 said:


> Please name the Chinese movies you watched. I always believe Chinese movies suck.


the only Chinese movie I watched is "The red cliff" I liked it very much.



djsjs said:


> as indians are so lively in this forum ,i decide to post a new thread "questions to indians,from china",will it be welcome?


 dear this is *Pakistan *defense forum. Any love/friendliness to India will not be tolerated here. soon there will be troll wars and you must learn from the experience of CD


----------



## ephone

We see vn as a double-faced non-grateful aggressive country. 

During your fight with France, China has sent personnel, military equipment and trained loads of your army cadets and provide shelters for vn people. 

During your fight with U.S., China did even more. Do you understand how much stuff we have sent over to vn while Chinese people then were starving almost every family??? We warned U.S. not to cross line to invade North vn so that north vn then put all important military targets, productions along the border. U.S. did not carry on the invasion as what it did during korean war. Without China's help, there is no way vn would have achieved its goal. One thing U.S. could have done was to destroy all north vn's military main depots in north if there were no China protection and warnings since U.S. was afraid China would do another "korean war" type of intervention sending regular army into vn to fight U.S. directly. There are thousands of Chinese army personnel donating their lives in vn. 

What we get in return??? When we fought vn in 1979, we found vn army using the rice China sent on its defensive positions and used the guns China sent earlier to kill us. During vn's fight with France and U.S., China lent certain islands to vn for vn to use as base to defend and attack french and u.s. armies. However, after the war, the islands were suddenly part of vn's and vn leaders did not even mention they need return the islands back to China. That is how you repay our generosity???




Viet said:


> No no...okay let me precise my wish: As Chinese, how do you see others such as Vietnam, India, etc...? general views?
> Myself and my countrymen have opened some threads like Vietnam-China relations, etc...just for info and for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist natürlich eklig. Sollte nicht sein.


----------



## shuttler

ephone said:


> Aren't there are states that elect Maoist to be governor???



Maoist is a term used loosely by the insurgents of the "red corridor" which has occupied about 1/3 of india's territory. They do not have any linkage to China and our government has denied it officially many many times. But the indian government has been trying to scapegoat their plight to us by saying they sabbotaged weapons which were made in China!

Maoist as governor? may be the indians can help you out with that. I cant find a clue on that on the net!



Bobby said:


> Same as China
> 
> Flat face
> small eyes
> Lili put
> small d!ck
> flat nose
> Snake eater
> Dog eater
> fake
> Cheats
> Cheap product
> etc



case reported!


----------



## doublemaster

shuttler said:


> We dont support them neither do we speak against their uprising other than the name!
> 
> 
> 
> use your head! saving money for a wedding is for the expenditures that have to be used for the event!



No need to pay to state, But as i know some places in china boy need to pay girl or her parents very huge amount. My frend got maiired in china he had to pay. He was saying he did not know that he had to pay her before he loved her .

I dont know in your case if he wanted to spend for event of her


----------



## itaskol

doublemaster said:


> No need to pay to state, But as i know some places in china boy need to pay girl or her parents very huge amount. My frend got maiired in china he had to pay. He was saying he did not know that he had to pay her before he loved her .
> 
> I dont know in your case if he wanted to spend for event of her


 
in my case I paid a lot of money. and most of the money are for buy a appartment in shanghai. even I have a own company. it was still very hard. because house in shanghai is too expensive. only for the appartment I paid arround 2.5 million Rmb in 2007. 
but I think it is a mans nature duty to pay it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

doublemaster said:


> No need to pay to state, But as i know some places in china boy need to pay girl or her parents very huge amount. My frend got maiired in china he had to pay. He was saying he did not know that he had to pay her before he loved her .
> I dont know in your case if he wanted to spend for event of her



Some traditional family may carry on the custom as paying to the girl's parent out of the gifts money collected from the banquet.
That is understandable as the aging parents who may be into their retirement ages, the marriage of her child means one source of support is gone for good. But this may not be the case and never mandatory. The girl usually keeps supporting her parents if the she is still working after marriage.


----------



## shuttler

ephone said:


> From the video, I rarely see women on the street. So women in Pakistan do not eat outside???


It is rare cause Pakistan doesnt have the c@ste system



> We Chinese just do not understand why Chowmin or Chowfan become popular dishes outside China, seen everywhere in Chinese restaurants outside China???



Because these are relative low cost items, easy to handle and the products give great tastes! Just like "Chop suey" - you can never find the dish on any menus in greater China.


----------



## eddieInUK

shuttler said:


> are you Chinese?


&#26159;&#30340;&#65292;&#21733;&#20204;&#12290;&#32473;&#19977;&#21733;&#19968;&#28857;&#38754;&#23376;&#20040;&#65292;&#20063;&#19981;&#33021;&#32769;&#26159;&#36140;&#20302;&#20154;&#23478;&#12290;



Riteon said:


> Qs :
> I remember ...my chinese friend saying he has to build savings to marry...........is their some law that statee the pre requisite to marry ??


You should have a good foundation then the girl can marry you. You cannot provide a property, girls will not choose you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Chowmin or Chowfan are subordinating dishes with great tastes. For anyone who is interested in Chinese cuisine, there are hundreds more dishes on offer - be they made in/by buns, dumplings, sticky rices, deep frying, wok stir-frying, roasting. steaming, braising/stewing, brewing, smoking ...and tossing all the cooking techniques into another tens of dozens of combination of sweet, sour, salty, smokey. hot and spicy, mildly bittered taste then they come up with the grandeur of the Art of Great Chinese Culinary!


----------



## ephone

About dalai lama, that is what you think. India government did not, does not and will not think so. He has never been a religious figure only. His controversy is not from religious but from political side.

China government and majority of Chinese people viewed him as a slavery (serf) lord. If he is so shining as the west describes, why the heck he did not abolish the cruel serfdom long before CCP took back Tibet. He has been contact with the west for many years. He did not learn the west's democracy only after he was kicked out by the CCP after he rioted and wanted to return Tibet back to serfdom???



rickblood19 said:


> Thanks to the OP and all the chinese members here to clear our various doubts or questions regarding china without it being turned to a troll thread
> 
> Indian media always tries to sensationalize things .... but as a matter of fact indians in general do have a high regards of the chinese infrastructure development .....even when the mumbai worli sea link was completed first of its kind in india ...there was a news how in the same time china had completed 7 of such structures
> 
> Most of our view on china comes from chinese movies ...... our media ......
> 
> I have seen here many chinese members claim that indians host chinese separatist leader dalai lama ..... but as a matter of fac we here consider dalai lama to be some religious person and nothing more than that



You have never heard both CIA and india government have helped train so-called tibet fights for many years, teaching them how to do sabotage actions, assembling bombs and etc???

You have never heard that CIA paid dalai lama a lot of money each years and even today dalai lama is on the payroll of U.S. government??? 

You are not that naive, are you?



rickblood19 said:


> That part is never heard of here or in any papers so dont know much about it



CIA indeed has trained a lot of tibet so-called freedom fighters to infiltrate into tibet to cause unrest. 



itaskol said:


> cause problem in tibet , yes.
> but sending troops.  what kind of troops they are?
> does dalai have any troops?


----------



## Riteon

eddieInUK said:


> &#26159;&#30340;&#65292;&#21733;&#20204;&#12290;&#32473;&#19977;&#21733;&#19968;&#28857;&#38754;&#23376;&#20040;&#65292;&#20063;&#19981;&#33021;&#32769;&#26159;&#36140;&#20302;&#20154;&#23478;&#12290;
> 
> 
> You should have a good foundation then the girl can marry you. You cannot provide a property, girls will not choose you.



so there are no laws like minmum bank deposit or something ??


----------



## Joe Shearer

itaskol said:


> ?? maoist in india turned themselves into terrorist.
> I do not believe that china should support Maoist in india.
> 
> &#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#30340;&#24577;&#24230;
> 
> 2005&#24180;&#20013;&#22269;&#39547;&#21360;&#24230;&#22823;&#20351;&#23385;&#29577;&#29626;&#26366;&#20844;&#24320;&#34920;&#24577;:&#25105;&#20204;&#19981;&#28165;&#26970;&#36825;&#20123;&#27494;&#35013;&#32452;&#32455;&#20026;&#20309;&#30423;&#29992;&#20013;&#22269;&#39046;&#34966;&#27611;&#27901;&#19996;&#30340;&#21517;&#23383;?&#32780;&#19988;&#25105;&#20204;&#20063;&#19981;&#21916;&#27426;&#36825;&#26679;&#12290;&#20182;&#20204;&#35201;&#36825;&#26679;&#31216;&#21628;&#33258;&#24049;,&#25105;&#20204;&#20063;&#27809;&#26377;&#21150;&#27861;&#12290;&#20294;&#20013;&#22269;&#19982;&#20182;&#20204;&#20174;&#26469;&#27809;&#26377;&#20219;&#20309;&#20851;&#31995;,&#20013;&#22269;&#22659;&#20869;&#20063;&#27809;&#26377;&#20219;&#20309;&#32452;&#32455;&#25110;&#22242;&#20307;&#19982;&#20182;&#20204;&#26377;&#20219;&#20309;&#32852;&#31995;&#12290;



This is not the Maoism that you might imagine. It is a complex situation, and will demand a very long explanation. Better that you do not get personally involved; it is not your while, and not relevant also, as Chinese citizens.

You should know that my remarks are based on an ambiguous attitude towards this movement. I do not entirely condemn them.


----------



## shuttler

eddieInUK said:


> &#26159;&#30340;&#65292;&#21733;&#20204;&#12290;&#32473;&#19977;&#21733;&#19968;&#28857;&#38754;&#23376;&#20040;&#65292;&#20063;&#19981;&#33021;&#32769;&#26159;&#36140;&#20302;&#20154;&#23478;&#12290;



I dont buy that! &#20160;&#20040;&#19977;&#21733;&#19981;&#19977;&#21733;! Which part of my comment on them is not telling the truth?


----------



## Riteon

ephone said:


> really?
> Many people likes to have distinct four seasons.



Yes ! iam used to long springs and autumns !! The favourite thing about winter is visiting Harbin Ice festival ...........that is one amazing thing alright !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 474474

Hu Songshan said:


> Our civilizations are the oldest.
> 
> For the Olympics our athletes trained hard provided the Training, Opportunities and Money it was shown during 2008 and 2012 games. India just needs time to develop it's talents.


Nope, IVC and Egypt, maybe Mesopotamia are oldest


----------



## shuttler

ephone said:


> China has not lost her culture??? really???
> 
> Then why so many Chinese tourists are so amazed at Taiwan's preservation of Chinese culture, Japan's old Chinese Architectures, the art of making tea (&#33590;&#36947;&#65289;&#65292; the art of flowers arrangements and etc... all of them was taught to them in the old days by China. You still seem them in China???



Amazing at the Taiwanese or the japanese way of preserving our culture does not equate to wholesome losing it in China especially in Tea Culture! Many of the reasons of why you are not seeing them in practice in China are due to the wealth of a nation!

There are tens of thousands of tea farms in China which generate multi billion yuan business! Either you are not Chinese or lose touch of China's affairs for an awful long period of time!


----------



## 474474

Hey huys, it's sad no one asked this question. Here I go. Probably the most important question here:
CAN I BE NINJA?


----------



## ephone

Chinese civilization is the only one that has distinctively progress till today without major interruptions by the same type of people (Of course, Chinese here). Maybe that is the way to be said. 




474474 said:


> Nope, IVC and Egypt, maybe Mesopotamia are oldest



You should ask the japs.



474474 said:


> Hey huys, it's sad no one asked this question. Here I go. Probably the most important question here:
> CAN I BE NINJA?



tea farms, tea business equal to tea culture???





shuttler said:


> Amazing at the Taiwanese or the japanese way of preserving our culture does not equate to wholesome losing it in China especially in Tea Culture!
> 
> There are tens of thousands of tea farms in China which generate multi billion yuan business! Either you are not Chinese or lose touch of China's affairs for an awful long period of time!


----------



## shuttler

474474 said:


> Nope, IVC and Egypt, maybe Mesopotamia are oldest



Both you and Hu are right in part of your claims because China is the oldest *continuous* civilization of the world!


----------



## rickblood19

ephone said:


> About dalai lama, that is what you think. India government did not, does not and will not think so. He has never been a religious figure only. His controversy is not from religious but from political side.
> 
> China government and majority of Chinese people viewed him as a slavery (serf) lord. If he is so shining as the west describes, why the heck he did not abolish the cruel serfdom long before CCP took back Tibet. He has been contact with the west for many years. He did not learn the west's democracy only after he was kicked out by the CCP after he rioted and wanted to return Tibet back to serfdom???
> 
> 
> 
> You have never heard both CIA and india government have helped train so-called tibet fights for many years, teaching them how to do sabotage actions, assembling bombs and etc???
> 
> You have never heard that CIA paid dalai lama a lot of money each years and even today dalai lama is on the payroll of U.S. government???
> 
> You are not that naive, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> CIA indeed has trained a lot of tibet so-called freedom fighters to infiltrate into tibet to cause unrest.




The issue of serfdom that u have raised i was not aware of it .... As Buddhism is a peaceful religion in india we just consider him to be the head of buddhism so more or less like a religious head .......

As per the CIA part I am not aware of the freedom fighters being trained but i head read it in a book of B.Raman a former R.A.W operative that usa and india both had under taken some operations against china ...though not sure about the kind of operation..... and it is no secret that intelligence agencies do have such tasks


----------



## shuttler

ephone said:


> tea farms, tea business equal to tea culture???



If the culture flourishes, it engenders the vital supply chain!


----------



## Riteon

ephone said:


> Are roads, bridges vital sectors?



Vital areas being Nuclear, some ports and such areas are considered vital and hence not allowed........other than that Chinese companies in Joint venture is increasing .........


----------



## Joe Shearer

ephone said:


> Aren't there are states that elect Maoist to be governor???



States in India have governors appointed by the central government. The governor is the highest constitutional authority, but is appointed, and the state Chief Minister is the highest constitutional elected authority.

Nobody can be elected governor. 

A Maoist is against elections, against Parliament, against the Constitution, and committed to overthrow the state, so it is highly unlikely that any Maoist will want to be a governor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

rickblood19 said:


> The issue of serfdom that u have raised i was not aware of it .... *As Buddhism is a peaceful religion in india we just consider him to be the head of buddhism so more or less like a religious head .......
> *
> As per the CIA part I am not aware of the freedom fighters being trained but i head read it in a book of B.Raman a former R.A.W operative that usa and india both had under taken some operations against china ...though not sure about the kind of operation..... and it is no secret that intelligence agencies do have such tasks



why Buddhism is whittled down to the tiniest most miniscule proportion in india?


----------



## rickblood19

nvm........


----------



## Riteon

ephone said:


> What the heck the c@ste system have anything to do with women eating outside??? That is way beyond the question here. It is beyond weird that almost all men are outside eating while women are nowhere to be seen.



I dont understand how caste system came into topic here


Anyways caste system is a dying social stigma ..............and as the trolls put its not so prevalent strongly in india.............if thats the case...we should have caste specific colleges,companies and what not............!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

rickblood19 said:


> I know u are trying hard to flame here but nonethless ....in hinduism we consider guatam buddha as a reincarnation of vishnu(one of the gods)...and mostly all the principles of buddhism are there in hinduism so maybe there were few conversion to buddhism.....U trying to project as we hindus hate buddhist is a totally false claim as he has the same respect as other gods



flaming or not flaming is your interpretation. I am curious why Buddhism is represented by such a small no of followers in india! Their no is even much much smaller than Sikhs, Christians ... it is just ABNORMAL! Buddhism flourishes strongly in many other parts of Asia including greater China but not in india!


----------



## Joe Shearer

shuttler said:


> why Buddhism is whittled down to the tiniest most miniscule proportion in india?



Because it originated as an opposition to Hinduism, it was hated by Hindu priests. However, they were unable to stop it from growing and from achieving a great deal of philosophical growth as well, for 1400 years. This period of time caused Buddhism itself to go through many changes. In 800 AD, a very strong intellectual challenge to Buddhism was mounted by a Saivite priest who refined the philosophy of Advaita, with which he achieved great success in religious and philosophical discussions. These were considered very significant tests of relevance for winning royal favour. By this time, Buddhism had ceased to be a revolutionary, anti-establishment movement, and depended on royal patronage. There was a significant shift in favour of the revived Hinduism, and a decline in state sponsorship of Buddhism.

Buddhism still continued until the period 1000 AD to 1300 AD. However, from those years onwards, there were repeated attacks on north Indian kingdoms by Afghanistan- and Persia-based Turkish kingdoms, who gradually ground down the resistance of the Rajput kings who ruled north India then, and progressively established themselves in north India. These Turkish, Afghan and Persian conquerors slew Buddhist monks in large numbers, and destroyed their monasteries and their places of pilgrimage. From after this period, Buddhists merged more or less rapidly with the surrounding population of Hindus. Some parts that were Buddhist are thought to have converted in very large numbers to Islam. 

It is not clear why Buddhism was so vulnerable to the challenge of Islam, and Hinduism was apparently less vulnerable.



shuttler said:


> why Buddhism is whittled down to the tiniest most miniscule proportion in india?
> 
> 
> 
> the untouchbles are not allowed to wine drink or dine with the brahmins under the same roof @cktard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It applies to you! STFU!



Please stop being so vulgar and aggressive all the time. It is very unpleasant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rickblood19

I think Joe sir has put it more aptly and correctly and it should remove heceforth all doubts


----------



## Joe Shearer

shuttler said:


> flaming or not flaming is your interpretation. I am curious why Buddhism is represented by such a small no of followers in india! Their no is even much much smaller than Sikhs, Christians ... it is just ABNORMAL! Buddhism flourishes strongly in many other parts of Asia including greater China but not in india!



Not surprising. There are reasons for this.


----------



## shuttler

Joe Shearer said:


> Because it originated as an opposition to Hinduism, it was hated by Hindu priests. However, they were unable to stop it from growing and from achieving a great deal of philosophical growth as well, for 1400 years. This period of time caused Buddhism itself to go through many changes. In 800 AD, a very strong intellectual challenge to Buddhism was mounted by a Saivite priest who refined the philosophy of Advaita, with which he achieved great success in religious and philosophical discussions. These were considered very significant tests of relevance for winning royal favour. By this time, Buddhism had ceased to be a revolutionary, anti-establishment movement, and depended on royal patronage. There was a significant shift in favour of the revived Hinduism, and a decline in state sponsorship of Buddhism.
> 
> Buddhism still continued until the period 1000 AD to 1300 AD. However, from those years onwards, there were repeated attacks on north Indian kingdoms by Afghanistan- and Persia-based Turkish kingdoms, who gradually ground down the resistance of the Rajput kings who ruled north India then, and progressively established themselves in north India. These Turkish, Afghan and Persian conquerors slew Buddhist monks in large numbers, and destroyed their monasteries and their places of pilgrimage. From after this period, Buddhists merged more or less rapidly with the surrounding population of Hindus. Some parts that were Buddhist are thought to have converted in very large numbers to Islam.
> 
> It is not clear why Buddhism was so vulnerable to the challenge of Islam, and Hinduism was apparently less vulnerable.
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop being so vulgar and aggressive all the time. It is very unpleasant.



again vulgarity is in your mind! it was ephone who started the f words on me! which part of my comment is not reflecting the present status of india?

you are the one answerer who doent seem to beat around the bush with a reply!


----------



## 474474

ephone said:


> Chinese civilization is the only one that has distinctively progress till today without major interruptions by the same type of people (Of course, Chinese here). Maybe that is the way to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should ask the japs.
> 
> 
> 
> tea farms, tea business equal to tea culture???


Can i be kung fu then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riteon

*djsjss ,ephone ...please ignore trolls............thsi thread is going good...and seems about the right time for trolling to start...so please start ignoring *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

474474 said:


> Can i be kung fu then?



Pay and you can learn!

Or go to some parks in early morning in China, ask humbly to get lessons in Taiji from the elderly if you can manage to speak in understandable Chinese!


----------



## Joe Shearer

shuttler said:


> again vulgarity is in your mind! it was ephone who started the f words on me! which part of my comment is not reflecting the present status of india?
> 
> you are the one answerer who doent seem to beat around the bush with a reply!



I will not beat around the bush with a reply now either.

The vulgarity was in post #378. I ignored it out of respect for the excellent thread. It is really exemplary and the OP deserves praise.

It is clear that you have no respect for India or Indians. That is all right. Both the country and its citizens will manage to survive. At least have some respect for the excellent display of cooperation and openness by your fellow countrymen, which has won admiration from all. If you cannot contribute to it, at least do not mess it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

Joe Shearer said:


> Because it originated as an opposition to Hinduism, it was hated by Hindu priests. However, they were unable to stop it from growing and from achieving a great deal of philosophical growth as well, for 1400 years. This period of time caused Buddhism itself to go through many changes. In 800 AD, a very strong intellectual challenge to Buddhism was mounted by a Saivite priest who refined the philosophy of Advaita, with which he achieved great success in religious and philosophical discussions. These were considered very significant tests of relevance for winning royal favour. By this time, Buddhism had ceased to be a revolutionary, anti-establishment movement, and depended on royal patronage. There was a significant shift in favour of the revived Hinduism, and a decline in state sponsorship of Buddhism.
> 
> Buddhism still continued until the period 1000 AD to 1300 AD. However, from those years onwards, there were repeated attacks on north Indian kingdoms by Afghanistan- and Persia-based Turkish kingdoms, who gradually ground down the resistance of the Rajput kings who ruled north India then, and progressively established themselves in north India. These Turkish, Afghan and Persian conquerors slew Buddhist monks in large numbers, and destroyed their monasteries and their places of pilgrimage. From after this period, Buddhists merged more or less rapidly with the surrounding population of Hindus. Some parts that were Buddhist are thought to have converted in very large numbers to Islam.
> 
> *It is not clear why Buddhism was so vulnerable to the challenge of Islam, and Hinduism was apparently less vulnerable*.
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop being so vulgar and aggressive all the time. It is very unpleasant.



May be then it was not because of foreign rulers. As like there was some other thread which was saying Buddhism was demolished by Hindu kings and brahmins. 
Another reason could be, Hindus started claiming budha as avatar of Vishnu and started considering him as part of Hinduism.
Later generation would not have found the difference btw Hinduism and Buddism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ticker

Joe Shearer said:


> Because it originated as an opposition to Hinduism, it was hated by Hindu priests. However, they were unable to stop it from growing and from achieving a great deal of philosophical growth as well, for 1400 years. This period of time caused Buddhism itself to go through many changes. In 800 AD, a very strong intellectual challenge to Buddhism was mounted by a Saivite priest who refined the philosophy of Advaita, with which he achieved great success in religious and philosophical discussions. These were considered very significant tests of relevance for winning royal favour. By this time, Buddhism had ceased to be a revolutionary, anti-establishment movement, and depended on royal patronage. There was a significant shift in favour of the revived Hinduism, and a decline in state sponsorship of Buddhism.
> 
> Buddhism still continued until the period 1000 AD to 1300 AD. However, from those years onwards, there were repeated attacks on north Indian kingdoms by Afghanistan- and Persia-based Turkish kingdoms, who gradually ground down the resistance of the Rajput kings who ruled north India then, and progressively established themselves in north India. These Turkish, Afghan and Persian conquerors slew Buddhist monks in large numbers, and destroyed their monasteries and their places of pilgrimage. From after this period, Buddhists merged more or less rapidly with the surrounding population of Hindus. Some parts that were Buddhist are thought to have converted in very large numbers to Islam.
> 
> *It is not clear why Buddhism was so vulnerable to the challenge of Islam, and Hinduism was apparently less vulnerable.*
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop being so vulgar and aggressive all the time. It is very unpleasant.



Does Kala Tantra revelations have to do anything with this vulnerability?


----------



## ephone

If you have not heard serfdom, I have to say that you almost know nothing about the true face of dalai lama. If you know his past and his absolute power over more than 90% serfs there, you will totally understand why he is so keen to return to power. He was viewed as a god and he could kill anyone there and those serfs who viewed him as god would have been probably happy to die. Ironic? right?




rickblood19 said:


> The issue of serfdom that u have raised i was not aware of it .... As Buddhism is a peaceful religion in india we just consider him to be the head of buddhism so more or less like a religious head .......
> 
> As per the CIA part I am not aware of the freedom fighters being trained but i head read it in a book of B.Raman a former R.A.W operative that usa and india both had under taken some operations against china ...though not sure about the kind of operation..... and it is no secret that intelligence agencies do have such tasks


----------



## Badeekh

only one question : some indian brothers think of Pakistani messile technology to be borrowed from china, what about that school of thought??

and finally one thing, a lot of love for chinese....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ephone

BTW, tibetian buddism is way brutal. In addition, you do know a lot of normal buddism fobidden things are not actually forbidden within tibetian buddism. 



rickblood19 said:


> The issue of serfdom that u have raised i was not aware of it .... As Buddhism is a peaceful religion in india we just consider him to be the head of buddhism so more or less like a religious head .......
> 
> As per the CIA part I am not aware of the freedom fighters being trained but i head read it in a book of B.Raman a former R.A.W operative that usa and india both had under taken some operations against china ...though not sure about the kind of operation..... and it is no secret that intelligence agencies do have such tasks



CIA trained them in India. You think India would not know about that??? They both participated and helped with the training. 

So forget mentioning those peaceful dalai lama's ugly face!



rickblood19 said:


> The issue of serfdom that u have raised i was not aware of it .... As Buddhism is a peaceful religion in india we just consider him to be the head of buddhism so more or less like a religious head .......
> 
> As per the CIA part I am not aware of the freedom fighters being trained but i head read it in a book of B.Raman a former R.A.W operative that usa and india both had under taken some operations against china ...though not sure about the kind of operation..... and it is no secret that intelligence agencies do have such tasks


----------



## shuttler

Joe Shearer said:


> I will not beat around the bush with a reply now either.
> 
> The vulgarity was in post #378. I ignored it out of respect for the excellent thread. It is really exemplary and the OP deserves praise.



the general conditions of your country fit for the description aint it? 



> It is clear that you have no respect for India or Indians.



I think our proportion are not equal There are 10s of thousand times indian China bashers here on PDF!



> That is all right. Both the country and its citizens will manage to survive. At least have some respect for the excellent display of cooperation and openness by your fellow countrymen, which has won admiration from all. If you cannot contribute to it, at least do not mess it up.



Good for the admiration! It is long overdue from you guys! Hope my countrymen are not cheated or behaved as hypocrites! I have contributed a lot on this thread!



Badeekh said:


> only one question : some indian brothers think of Pakistani messile technology to be borrowed from china, what about that school of thought??
> 
> and finally one thing, a lot of love for chinese....



The good feeling is mutual! I am not sure about that may be someone more capable can answer your question!


----------



## Joe Shearer

shuttler said:


> the general conditions of your country fit for the description aint it?
> 
> I think our proportion are not equal There are 10s of thousand times indian China bashers here on PDF!
> 
> Good for the admiration! It is long overdue from you guys! Hope my countrymen are not cheated or behaved as hypocrites! I have contributed a lot on this thread!



No,the general condition of my country is not fit for the description. You are merely behaving in an increasingly vulgar manner. Your suggestion that your bad behaviour is justified in some way by somebody else's bad behaviour elsewhere is unreasonable. Two wrongs do not make a right.

Finally your contribution has been to cut down the admiration that all Chinese members earned on this thread, by your shockingly bad behaviour. Do not claim any credit for this thread. You have done nothing but harm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Shuttler quit bringing India to derail and using profane language to ruin the the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ticker said:


> Does Kala Tantra revelations have to do anything with this vulnerability?



This is an astonishing question. There is substance in what you say. It is not possible to discuss this in full over here. How much do you know about the intermingling of Buddhist and Hindu concepts through Tantra philosophy?

You are full of surprises, some quite disconcerting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Hu Songshan said:


> Shuttler quit bringing India here and using profane language to ruin the the thread.



your comment is observed but could you please give ephone the same remarks for his abusive words on me in post # 414!



Joe Shearer said:


> No,the general condition of my country is not fit for the description. You are merely behaving in an increasingly vulgar manner. Your suggestion that your bad behaviour is justified in some way by somebody else's bad behaviour elsewhere is unreasonable. Two wrongs do not make a right.
> 
> Finally your contribution has been to cut down the admiration that all Chinese members earned on this thread, by your shockingly bad behaviour. Do not claim any credit for this thread. You have done nothing but harm.



I am ignoring trolls from now on!


----------



## Sasquatch

shuttler said:


> your comment is observed but could you please give ephone the same remarks for his abusive words on me in post # 414!
> 
> 
> 
> I am ignoring trolls from now on!



I will.


----------



## shuttler

Hu Songshan said:


> I will.



That's fair! Thank you!


----------



## Ticker

Joe Shearer said:


> This is an astonishing question. There is substance in what you say. It is not possible to discuss this in full over here. How much do you know about the intermingling of Buddhist and Hindu concepts through Tantra philosophy?
> 
> You are full of surprises, some quite disconcerting.



Certain aspects which are out of ordinary, do interest me. I however can never claim to be an expert on the subject.


----------



## itaskol

Riteon said:


> so there are no laws like minmum bank deposit or something ??


minimum bank deposit for what? there is no this kind of laws.

property notarization before wedding is important. (it is not law, you can compromise with your wife)
but it is not for marriage, it is a preparation for " potential" divorce. 
the divorce rate(&#31163;&#23130;&#29575 in shanghai is very high. more than 30%.(&#21327;&#35758;&#31163;&#23130;&#29575
so my advise to all chinese member to do property notarization before wedding(&#23130;&#21069;&#36130;&#20135;&#20844;&#35777
http://sh.sina.com.cn/news/s/2012-02-14/0830208287.html


Badeekh said:


> only one question : some indian brothers think of Pakistani messile technology to be borrowed from china, what about that school of thought??
> 
> and finally one thing, a lot of love for chinese....


maybe some kind of cooperation in missiles technology.
but there was no official anouncement.
I love pakistan too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manojb

Joe Shearer said:


> No,the general condition of my country is not fit for the description. You are merely behaving in an increasingly vulgar manner. Your suggestion that your bad behaviour is justified in some way by somebody else's bad behaviour elsewhere is unreasonable. Two wrongs do not make a right.
> 
> Finally your contribution has been to cut down the admiration that all Chinese members earned on this thread, by your shockingly bad behaviour. Do not claim any credit for this thread. You have done nothing but harm.


should i remind you that there's a way to add certain trolls to ignore list! don't waste your precious time!


----------



## djsjs

Badeekh said:


> and finally one thing, a lot of love for chinese....



all-weather friends


----------



## djsjs

ephone said:


> If you have not heard serfdom, I have to say that you almost know nothing about the true face of dalai lama. If you know his past and his absolute power over more than 90% serfs there, you will totally understand why he is so keen to return to power. He was viewed as a god and he could kill anyone there and those serfs who viewed him as god would have been probably happy to die. Ironic? right?



that is why i said* some *indians are brainwashed.they are supporting a cruel ruler that has a hobby of cutting off others' legs and arms.those brainwashed claim for fredom--fredom of digging out the eyes of others.


----------



## Joe Shearer

manojb said:


> should i remind you that there's a way to add certain trolls to ignore list! don't waste your precious time!



Ordinarily, I never put somebody - anybody - on an ignore list. Sometime ago, in a moment of immaturity, I put somebody on an ignore list, only to detect from quoted messages that the person was not obnoxious, simply an individual who expressed her point of view in a totally fearless, detached manner. The ability to annoy every section of the membership at one time or another is a clear signal of inflexible integrity or of an outstanding troll. It seems that I was dealing with inflexible integrity.

I had not encountered this troll before. From February onwards, he has written a vast number of posts. It seems to have been restricted to threads that I avoid, as part of a conscious effort to move away from socio-political threads and concentrate on those relating to the military. However, on being confronted with his in-your-face bad manners, it seemed appropriate to tell him frankly and bluntly that he was worthless and a blot on the reputation of the national group of his origin.

There ends the matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BJP*

shuttler said:


> Chowmin or Chowfan are subordinating dishes with great tastes. For anyone who is interested in Chinese cuisine, there are hundreds more dishes on offer - be they made in/by buns, dumplings, sticky rices, deep frying, wok stir-frying, roasting. steaming, braising/stewing, brewing, smoking ...and tossing all the cooking techniques into another tens of dozens of combination of sweet, sour, salty, smokey. hot and spicy, mildly bittered taste then they come up with the grandeur of the Art of Great Chinese Culinary!



can you name some good vegetarian Chinese dishes??


shuttler said:


> Both you and Hu are right in part of your claims because China is the oldest *continuous* civilization of the world!





ephone said:


> Chinese civilization is the *only *one that has distinctively progress till today without major interruptions by the same type of people (Of course, Chinese here). Maybe that is the way to be said.


Indian civilization is older and still people practicing the civilization. Its even older and continuous civilization than Chinese. honestly I never heard that Chinese too claim their civilization to be continuous civilization.


----------



## Joe Shearer

BJP* said:


> can you name some good vegetarian Chinese dishes??
> 
> 
> Indian civilization is older and still people practicing the civilization



Strictly speaking, no.

It is the general opinion of scholars, a consensus, that Chinese civilization is the only one of the ancient civilizations still extant, and which survived without interruption. The two sets of foreign overlords they had adapted to China and to the civilization therein, not the other way around.

Our civilisational equivalent was the Indus Valley Civilisation, and it was interrupted and failed by around 1300 BC. The revival of Indian culture started from other roots, and is slightly younger than the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

BJP* said:


> can you name some good vegetarian Chinese dishes??



i love toufu and other bean products.
here are pics of many dishes,Slobbering

°Ù¶ÈÍ¼Æ¬ËÑË÷_ËØ²Ë

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

474474 said:


> Can i be kung fu then?



the most simple way.....search videos online
for original,go to Shaolin ,Wudang etc...
welcome !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itaskol

BJP* said:


> can you name some good vegetarian Chinese dishes??


I heard that most of the high caste indians are Vegetarian
. true or not?
and why india has high ration of vegetarianism?


----------



## xuxu1457

BJP* said:


> can you name some good vegetarian Chinese dishes??



Sorry I can't, need several library, Bean products, Edible fungi ,Lotus root and many other vegetable dish&#65292; any one of them can make a table of food , Chicken, duck, beef and all the meat and fish can made by vegetable dish, tast as the real . If you go to a Vegetarian restaurant, you can order all dishes what you want, but infact all of them are made by vegetable dish


























the meat is made by vegetable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

itaskol said:


> I heard that most of the high caste indians are Vegetarian
> . true or not?



if you are the highest caste ,are you willing to have dinner with somebody of lowest caste?

another question,what about marriage of different castes


----------



## Joe Shearer

itaskol said:


> I heard that most of the high caste indians are Vegetarian
> . true or not?
> and why india has high ration of vegetarianism?



Brahmins, other than two groups among them, the Saraswats and all those who live in Bengal, do not eat meat or fish. I believe that this is a practice inherited from the Buddhist era, when reverence for life became a major consideration for very many people (the Buddha was not a vegetarian). Many others have taken to it as well, perhaps because of reverence for life, perhaps in an aspirational sense or perhaps in deference to the climate, which does not encourage eating meat and fish. There is no caste binding on those others.

It is difficult to answer why there is such a large number, such a large ratio of vegetarians among Indians. The answer is probably a combination of reverence for life, customary practice and the dictates of the climate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rickblood19

djsjs said:


> if you are the highest caste ,are you willing to have dinner with somebody of lowest caste?



Back in olden days it was considered to be bad but nowadays in Atleast in urban cities i can guarantee u that no one even asks others caste ...... but in villages it might be prevalent today also ..... It is just in vedic hinduism we consider every life in earth as important so it was advisable to not eat other life forms ....but yeah a lot of uppercaste people including brahmins do eat non veg ..heck even the brahmins eat it ...myself being one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

djsjs said:


> if you are the highest caste ,are you willing to have dinner with somebody of lowest caste?



My sense is that some rural people still retain these prejudices, but will not admit it. It is highly unlikely to be seen in an urban setting. I say highly unlikely because some vegetarians do not like eating with non-vegetarians, as they find the presence of meat and fish dishes next to them distressing. My brother-in-law, for instance, rarely enjoys a meal outside home because his mind is filled with thoughts of the dishes and utensils and if they have been used to hold meat or fish. As we grow older, my wife has started worrying about this, and has also developed stronger views about killing living beings for food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rickblood19

itaskol said:


> I heard that most of the high caste indians are Vegetarian
> . true or not?
> and why india has high ration of vegetarianism?



Another possible explanation

From the early centuries of the Christian era, Buddhism and Jainism contributed much to the crescent belief that nonviolence is supremely valued which stimulated growing hostility to the slaughter of live animals. Due to the sacrifice of cattle, there was a big famine in most parts of the country. People who were forced by Brahmins to provide them whatever they want, slowly started drifting towards other religions which were by that time following non-violence. Priests who participated in sacrifices and eating the flesh of the animals were degraded. To protect their community and its existence the Brahmins stopped sacrifice and replaced it with coconut. We can see in any temple today that a coconut is offered by the people in temples. For the same reasons, high proportion of Brahmins gave up partaking flesh and fish.
In 4th and 5th century AD. in the Tamil country the cults of Vishnu and Shiva, had to fight against those of the Jains. The Vaishnava and Shaiva could not make much headway against the Jains (who believed in non-violence and vegetarianism), if they did not give up eating of flesh. Hence they adopted abstention from meat and liquor as one of their fundamental principles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BJP*

djsjs said:


> if you are the highest caste ,are you willing to have dinner with somebody of lowest caste?
> 
> another question,what about marriage of different castes


yes, I dont know what you think of caste system in India, but my all room partners belong to different castes some times we eat in same thali.


itaskol said:


> I heard that most of the high caste indians are Vegetarian
> . true or not?
> and why india has high ration of vegetarianism?



Its not caste issue in eating. According to our culture which says "there is no need to kill the animal even for eating when you can have your food from plants. Life of creature is equally important to the life of human being. The life which you can not give you have no right to take it". Religion and culture are part of our day today life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

BJP* said:


> yes, I dont know what you think of caste system in India, but my all room partners belong to different castes some times we eat in same thali.
> 
> 
> Its not caste issue in eating. According to our culture which says "there is no need to kill the animal even for eating when you can have your food from plants. Life of creature is equally important to the life of human being. The life which you can not give you have no right to take it".





SAME THALI? 

<gag>


----------



## rickblood19

BJP* said:


> yes, I dont know what you think of caste system in India, but my all room partners belong to different castes some times we eat in same *thali*.



Dont u thnk dats too much melodramatic


----------



## BJP*

Joe Shearer said:


> SAME THALI?
> 
> <gag>



yes you may post "sick" but my room partners are my old friends and college friends. "same thali" concept is from college days.



rickblood19 said:


> Dont u thnk dats too much melodramatic


----------



## Joe Shearer

BJP* said:


> yes you may post "sick" but my room partners are my old friends and college friends. "same thali" concept is from college days.



Just pulling your leg. Loosen up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

can indians change his family name as his willing?
if yes, how can people defference high caste and low caste people?
what will happen if a low caste indian hide his name and pretend to be a high caste?
and if a Brahmin go bankrupt,will he get finacial aid from india goverment?


----------



## Joe Shearer

itaskol said:


> can indians change his family name as his willing?
> if yes, how can people defference high caste and low caste people?
> 
> and if a Brahmins go bankrupt,will he get finacial aid from india goverment?



No. So what people do is to drop their caste names. That is usually a sign of a progressive.

Brahmins get no special favours from any one.

PS: traditionally, a good Brahmin is one who is learned but despises money. That is a myth; everyone loves money and wants to be rich. But that tradition persists. So we have stories start with, "There was a learned Brahmin who was so poor that he could not eat three times a day." this is a total myth today, except that we do not pay learned people properly and lose them all to western countries.


----------



## BJP*

itaskol said:


> can indians change his name as his willing?
> if yes, how can people defference high caste and low caste people?



Yes, any one can change his name but there is correct procedure for it, as you need to advertise about your name in local news paper and file an affidavit in local court. Actually caste is matter of pride. (As far as I know)One always wants to remain associate to his/her respective caste. No one is going to search for your caste. its up to you what you tell to the people.


----------



## rickblood19

itaskol said:


> can indians change his family name as his willing?
> if yes, how can people defference high caste and low caste people?
> 
> and if a Brahmin go bankrupt,will he get finacial aid from india goverment?



Most of the people recognise caste by ones surname ....... Financial aid is provided to people belonging to an economy backward class(EBC)...... Being born in India as a open caste has disadvantages as there are lot of reservation of seats for the lower caste in every field (atleast 52% are reserved for them ) so a lot of talented people get left out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

It is possible that a third party become leader of india? none congress, none BJP
will it be indians nightmare?


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

itaskol said:


> I heard that most of the high caste indians are Vegetarian
> . true or not?
> and why india has high ration of vegetarianism?



Most of the higher caste consume meat or fish or atleast eggs. The warrior castes consume meat from old times.
This data will be useful for you to analyse the meat consumption, (don&#8217;t go by propaganda that Indians don&#8217;t eat meat.). India is in top 10 meat consumption countries in world, though percapita meat consumption would be low. Since India is mostly a hot tropical country consumption of meat is less as compared with temperate zone countries like China or US. 

*In thousands of metric tons
Fish *
US 4850
China 47527
India 7584


*Beef*
US 12040
China 5589
India 1930

*Broiler*
US 13463
China 12457
India 2649

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

itaskol said:


> It is possible that a third party become leader of india? none congress, none BJP
> will it be indians nightmare?



Everybody is waiting for that political line to mature and happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riteon

manojb said:


> should i remind you that there's a way to add certain trolls to ignore list! don't waste your precious time!



Huh how do you do that 



itaskol said:


> I heard that most of the high caste indians are Vegetarian
> . true or not?
> and why india has high ration of vegetarianism?




its religious mostly ..........not killing living creatures for consumption ......hence a part of indian society adopted to vegetarianism long time ago....but time is changing .......


----------



## itaskol

Shardul.....the lion said:


> *Beef*
> US 12040
> China 5589
> India 1930


 
I thought eating beef is forbidden in india..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riteon

djsjs said:


> if you are the highest caste ,are you willing to have dinner with somebody of lowest caste?
> 
> another question,what about marriage of different castes




There are certain areas in India...where the full effect of education nor reform have reached . there this caste difference and caste based discrimination is still prevalent...people clinging to old age superiority when there is nothing new !!......reform movement and media movements against such incidents are always taking place ............
But that should not be used to generalise this . Most of the educated class dont even bother ...hence caste thing doesnt come into equation......

Inter caste marriage is not so prevalent, the reason being , arranged marriage : the most prominent method marrying in india....

you can consider this in the sense of Tribes.....parents prefer people from the same caste...as each caste may have their own traditions and the common relatives and such thing

but with increasing number of love marriages and economy class based marriages , inter caste and inter religion marriages are on the rise



itaskol said:


> I thought eating beef is forbidden in india..




Hindus dont eat beef generally but since muslims and Xians love it....in North indian licensed selling of beef is allowed and in South india Beef shops are common


In the end its matter of choice ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itaskol

Riteon said:


> Huh how do you do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its religious mostly ..........not killing living creatures for consumption ......hence a part of indian society adopted to vegetarianism long time ago....but time is changing .......


does the vegetarians india eat Artificial (man-made meat, not killing living creatures)meat(&#20154;&#36896;&#32905?
could it be good bussiness to sell man-made meat to india vegetarians?


----------



## rickblood19

The concept of man made meat is still unknown to a lot of masses


----------



## djsjs

is this a pakistan forum???why pakistan friends are so quiet?



rickblood19 said:


> The concept of man made meat is still unknown to a lot of masses


something taste and appearance the same as meat


----------



## itaskol

rickblood19 said:


> The concept of man made meat is still unknown to a lot of masses


I have invited one of my german client to a vegatarian restaurant of a chinese temple in shanghai.&#19978;&#28023;&#29577;&#20315;&#23546;&#32032;&#25995;
he was sooo suprised to see so many kind of man-made meat.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

djsjs said:


> is this a pakistan forum???why pakistan friends are so quiet?
> 
> 
> something taste and appearance the same as meat



Did you start the thread to ask questions about India?


----------



## Riteon

itaskol said:


> does the vegetarians india eat Artificial (man-made meat, not killing living creatures)meat(&#20154;&#36896;&#32905?
> could it be good bussiness to sell man-made meat to india vegetarians?



tofu and other soya based meat like products are used by Vegetarians..but not so much..................



itaskol said:


> I have invited one of my german client to a vegatarian restaurant of a chinese temple in shanghai.&#19978;&#28023;&#29577;&#20315;&#23546;&#32032;&#25995;
> he was sooo suprised to see so many kind of man-made meat.




never heard of man made meat...could you direct me to some link for it [ english please ]


----------



## BJP*

itaskol said:


> I have invited one of my german client to a vegatarian restaurant of a chinese temple in shanghai.&#19978;&#28023;&#29577;&#20315;&#23546;&#32032;&#25995;
> he was sooo suprised to see so many kind of man-made meat.


I have never heard of man made meat!! interesting business though. Is artificial meat available in china?


----------



## fly2012

cloud_9 said:


> When did that happen...you have to provide your Chinese ID card or your passport.For prepaid subscription you have to pay every month like the contract or Indian post-paid system.For ISD service on your mobile you have to pay a security deposit and fill some papers



It was a recent change that you need an ID for a sim card. A few years back you could buy a sim card just like you buy icecreams. But there were several incidents that people misused it to verbally attack victims, etc so finally you need to register SIM with your ID.


----------



## itaskol

Riteon said:


> never heard of man made meat...could you direct me to some link for it [ english please ]


Jade Buddha Temple vegetarian restaurant | CNNGo.com
Guangzhou Vegetarian Restaurants, Guangzhou Vegetarian Diet



fly2012 said:


> It was a recent change that you need an ID for a sim card. A few years back you could buy a sim card just like you buy icecreams. But there were several incidents that people misused it to verbally attack victims, etc so finally you need to register SIM with your ID.


This change does not work well.
in some city people can still buy sim card like buy icecreams in street shop.
andall over china can buy unregisted sim card from taobao..


----------



## shuttler

BJP* said:


> can you name some good vegetarian Chinese dishes??



Vegetarian dishes are prepared with unique methods that you can find only on Chinese menus! Their basic ingredients are bean products, bean curds or tofu which is another great invention with many dozens tastes; and the other basic ingredients are many different types of mushroom .. and then a lot of different vegetables, bean sprouts!

Actually many non-vegetarian dishes (real meat dishes) can almost find their vegetarian twin brothers in vegetarian restaurants!

Here is a link to vegetarian dishes æ&#8211;&#8249;è&#339;é£&#376;è°±å¤§å&#8230;¨_å¿&#402;é£&#376;è°±



> Indian civilization is older and still people practicing the civilization. Its even older and continuous civilization than Chinese. honestly I never heard that Chinese too claim their civilization to be continuous civilization.



the whole india was occupied by the brits for 2 centuries, was it not?



Joe Shearer said:


> Ordinarily, I never put somebody - anybody - on an ignore list. Sometime ago, in a moment of immaturity, I put somebody on an ignore list, only to detect from quoted messages that the person was not obnoxious, simply an individual who expressed her point of view in a totally fearless, detached manner. The ability to annoy every section of the membership at one time or another is a clear signal of inflexible integrity or of an outstanding troll. It seems that I was dealing with inflexible integrity.
> 
> I had not encountered this troll before. From February onwards, he has written a vast number of posts. It seems to have been restricted to threads that I avoid, as part of a conscious effort to move away from socio-political threads and concentrate on those relating to the military. However, on being confronted with his in-your-face bad manners, it seemed appropriate to tell him frankly and bluntly that he was worthless and a blot on the reputation of the national group of his origin.
> 
> There ends the matter.



case reported for comment not relevant to topic!


----------



## fly2012

Shardul.....the lion said:


> Very good thread.
> 
> Since chinese posters may get confuse by just visiting the PDF for opinion of Indians on China.
> 
> The Indian posters on PDF are usually nationalistic posters barring few.
> 
> The common Indian walking on streets or driving cars thinks very high of China and usually admires the rapid pace of development of CHina. Indians started believing that if China being large asian country can develop then India can also develop. Nowdays India too is developing fast though at lesser pace as compared with China. Many Indians also admire the strong centralized system of China and its handling.
> 
> My questions is, do educated chinese know about following things about India,
> 
> 1. Rapid development of India
> 2. India is a secular country
> 3. India has around 15-20 different languages and cultures
> 4. Bollywood
> 5. Indian view on 1962 war
> 6. India' software industry
> 7. India's manufacturing industry
> 8. india's space adventures
> 8. Partition of India
> 9. Kashmir issue
> 10. The strategic situation where China's support to Pakistan is taking toll on trust between Indian and Chinese relationship.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Personal Impression. There's a TV show host said last week that regular Chinese knows so much about countries far away from China, like US, Europe etc. But very few know neighboring countries. For regular Chinese, even educated ones, they either care about India or not. A lot of people know 1, 3, 4, 6(big 6, this is best known after Buddihism. , 9. Interestingly a lot of Chinese believe India in a Buddihism country. Very few people know Hinduism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

shuttler said:


> the whole india was occupied by the brits for 2 centuries, was it not?


 interruption of india culture is not because of the brits.
it already interruppted around 500 years before the brits comes to india...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

itaskol said:


> interruption of india culture is not because of the brits.
> it already interruppted around 500 years before the brits comes to india...



But the Brits did play a part didnt they? And indians maintain some of their british colonial cultures


----------



## BJP*

shuttler said:


> the whole india was occupied by the brits for 2 centuries, was it not?


India was under British administration doesn't means Indians stopped practicing their culture(civilization).
Civilization is not history, it consists of language, architecture of buildings, way to live life, festivals, ancient tales and stories, practices such as yoga and vastu shastra we follow our own calendar which has nothing in common with muslims and britishers...... and lists goes on endlessly.


----------



## shuttler

fly2012 said:


> Personal Impression. There's a TV show host said last week that regular Chinese knows so much about countries far away from China, like US, Europe etc. But *very few know neighboring countries*. For regular Chinese, even educated ones, they either care about India or not. A lot of people know 1, 3, 4, 6(big 6, this is best known after Buddihism. , 9. Interestingly a lot of Chinese believe India in a Buddihism country. Very few people know Hinduism.



Mainly because the degree of impact that the neighbouring countries have on their daily lives - the main impetus of drawing the attention to get in-depth understanding of your neighbours for the general folks! But I hope all of our countrymen should have the basic knowledge of who are hostile to us and who are not!


----------



## xuxu1457

BJP* said:


> I have never heard of man made meat!! interesting business though. Is artificial meat available in china?



haha, this is not a business, it's a cooking method, looks like meat or fish, and taste same too


----------



## itaskol

shuttler said:


> But the Brits did play a part didnt they? And indians maintain some of their british colonial cultures


hard to say....
the brits robbed a lot from india. but did not destroyed india culture...

&#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#24449;&#26381;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#25105;&#35273;&#24471;&#24212;&#35813;&#23458;&#35266;&#22320;&#35828;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#65292;&#26159;&#27604;&#33945;&#21476;&#33707;&#21351;&#23572;&#24449;&#26381;&#32773;&#25991;&#26126;&#31243;&#24230;&#26356;&#39640;&#30340;&#22806;&#26469;&#32479;&#27835;&#32773;&#12290;&#33521;&#22269;&#30830;&#23454;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#27542;&#27665;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#65292;&#25171;&#20987;&#30340;&#65292;&#20027;&#35201;&#26159;&#19990;&#34989;&#39046;&#22320;&#22320;&#20027;&#36158;&#21513;&#36798;&#23572;(jagirdar)&#21644;&#19990;&#34989;&#27491;&#26524;&#20154;&#22763;(zamindars)&#12289;&#20891;&#20107;&#36149;&#26063;&#21049;&#24093;&#21033;(kshatriyas)&#12290;&#32780;&#21462;&#32780;&#20195;&#20043;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#36739;&#20043;&#20854;&#22303;&#29983;&#23110;&#32599;&#38376;&#12289;&#21049;&#24093;&#21033;&#32852;&#30431;&#26469;&#35828;&#65292;&#31246;&#36127;&#21093;&#21066;&#31243;&#24230;&#35201;&#20302;&#24471;&#22810;&#12290;&#21516;&#26102;&#65292;&#23545;&#20892;&#19994;&#28748;&#28297;&#21644;&#20844;&#20849;&#35774;&#26045;&#30340;&#31038;&#20250;&#25237;&#36164;&#65292;&#20063;&#35201;&#22810;&#24471;&#22810;&#12290;&#21363;&#20351;&#26159;&#22312;&#19996;&#21360;&#24230;&#20844;&#21496;&#26102;&#26399;&#65292;&#20892;&#19994;&#28748;&#28297;&#38754;&#31215;&#22686;&#21152;&#20102;&#20843;&#20493;&#65292;&#20892;&#27665;&#31246;&#36127;&#21482;&#26377;&#33707;&#21351;&#20799;&#26102;&#26399;&#30340;&#19977;&#20998;&#19968;&#30053;&#22810;&#12290;&#21360;&#24230;&#20154;&#21475;&#20063;&#20174;&#19981;&#36275;&#19968;&#20159;&#65292;&#22686;&#21152;&#21040;&#20102;&#19977;&#20159;&#20043;&#20247;&#12290;&#21360;&#24230;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#20986;&#29616;&#20102;&#21830;&#19994;&#20449;&#29992;&#22865;&#32422;&#65292;&#20840;&#22269;&#36890;&#29992;&#30340;&#36135;&#24065;&#12289;&#37329;&#34701;&#12290;&#36890;&#36807;&#33521;&#22269;&#30340;&#23567;&#21306;&#27861;&#23448;&#65292;&#22871;&#29992;&#33521;&#22269;&#24335;&#30340;&#27861;&#27835;&#35009;&#21028;&#65292;&#36145;&#27665;&#20204;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#25317;&#26377;&#20102;&#19982;&#27491;&#26524;&#20154;&#22763;&#25171;&#23448;&#21496;&#30340;&#26435;&#21147;&#12290;&#29992;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#20256;&#32479;&#29992;&#35821;&#26469;&#35828;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#19996;&#21360;&#24230;&#20844;&#21496;&#21019;&#36896;&#20102;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#8220;&#30427;&#19990;&#8221;&#12290;&#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#20027;&#35201;&#26159;&#25171;&#20987;&#20102;&#21360;&#24230;&#36182;&#20197;&#33258;&#35946;&#30340;&#27665;&#26063;&#31934;&#31070;&#65292;&#20196;&#20170;&#22825;&#21360;&#24230;&#27665;&#26063;&#35266;&#24565;&#30340;&#24418;&#25104;&#65292;&#22987;&#32456;&#26080;&#27861;&#22312;&#8220;&#27431;&#27954;&#25991;&#26126;&#34893;&#29983;&#20307;&#8221;&#65292;&#36824;&#26159;&#8220;&#21360;&#24230;&#25991;&#26126;&#30340;&#32487;&#25215;&#20307;&#8221;&#20043;&#38388;&#20316;&#20986;&#36873;&#25321;&#12290;&#26576;&#31181;&#24847;&#20041;&#19978;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#32479;&#27835;&#23545;&#20110;&#24418;&#25104;&#21360;&#24230;&#27665;&#26063;&#35266;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#24110;&#21161;&#12290;&#21861;&#27492;&#20197;&#22806;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#26412;&#36523;&#65292;&#24212;&#26159;&#21360;&#24230;&#21382;&#21490;&#19978;&#26368;&#22909;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#32773;&#65292;&#25110;&#32773;&#35828;&#65292;&#26368;&#22909;&#30340;&#19968;&#20010;&#32618;&#29359;&#12290;

&#33521;&#22269;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#32479;&#19968;&#12290;&#32780;&#19988;&#65292;&#26080;&#35770;&#26159;&#34892;&#25919;&#29301;&#28041;&#30340;&#32454;&#33410;&#65292;&#36824;&#26159;&#34892;&#25919;&#35206;&#30422;&#28041;&#21450;&#30340;&#33539;&#22260;&#65292;&#37117;&#36828;&#36828;&#36229;&#36807;&#21382;&#21490;&#19978;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#20010;&#21360;&#24230;&#24093;&#22269;&#30340;&#20004;&#21040;&#19977;&#20493;&#12290;&#26576;&#31181;&#24847;&#20041;&#19978;&#35828;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#33521;&#22269;&#30340;&#8220;&#24449;&#26381;&#8221;&#65292;&#23601;&#27809;&#26377;&#20170;&#22825;&#30340;&#21360;&#24230;&#12290;&#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#65292;&#20063;&#38750;&#24120;&#39640;&#25928;&#12290;&#20182;&#20204;&#25226;&#21360;&#24230;&#20998;&#25104;&#20960;&#21315;&#20010;&#23567;&#21306;&#65292;&#27599;&#20010;&#21306;&#23567;&#24471;&#21487;&#20197;&#27966;&#36963;&#19968;&#21517;&#33521;&#22269;&#20154;&#21516;&#26102;&#25285;&#20219;&#27861;&#23448;&#12289;&#31246;&#21153;&#23448;&#12289;**&#23616;&#12290;&#20063;&#23601;&#26159;&#65292;&#19968;&#20010;&#25353;&#29031;&#33521;&#39041;&#21360;&#24230;&#27861;&#24459;&#22312;&#24403;&#22320;&#32500;&#25345;&#32479;&#27835;&#30340;&#23567;&#30343;&#24093;&#12290;&#23567;&#30343;&#24093;&#30340;&#20219;&#26399;&#26377;&#38480;&#65292;&#31246;&#25910;&#35201;&#19978;&#32564;&#65292;&#34218;&#27700;&#30001;&#19996;&#21360;&#24230;&#20844;&#21496;&#21457;&#20986;&#65292;&#65288;&#33521;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#25509;&#25910;&#21360;&#24230;&#21518;&#65292;&#25913;&#30001;&#33521;&#22269;&#25903;&#34218;&#65289;&#12290;&#36825;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#22806;&#26469;&#30340;&#39640;&#34218;&#20859;&#24265;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#38454;&#23618;&#65292;&#20170;&#22825;&#26032;&#21152;&#22369;&#39321;&#28207;&#25152;&#35859;&#30340;&#39640;&#34218;&#20859;&#24265;&#65292;&#23398;&#30340;&#23601;&#26159;&#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#27542;&#27665;&#32479;&#27835;&#12290;&#32780;&#19988;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#20063;&#30830;&#23454;&#24265;&#65292;&#27178;&#31446;&#20182;&#20204;&#26159;&#22806;&#27966;&#30340;&#65292;&#25152;&#26377;&#30340;&#20154;&#24773;&#23447;&#25945;&#19990;&#20439;&#65292;&#23545;&#20182;&#20204;&#20840;&#26080;&#24433;&#21709;&#12290;&#32479;&#27835;&#21360;&#24230;&#21482;&#38656;&#35201;&#19981;&#21040;3.5&#19975;&#33521;&#22269;&#20154;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;&#20102;&#20891;&#20154;&#21644;&#23478;&#23646;&#12290;&#30456;&#27604;&#20110;&#19977;&#20010;&#20195;&#34920;&#38656;&#35201;&#36127;&#25285;&#19968;&#20159;&#20154;&#32479;&#27835;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#36127;&#25285;&#65292;&#19981;&#33021;&#19981;&#35828;&#65292;&#33521;&#23646;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#25928;&#29575;&#65292;&#36229;&#20986;&#20102;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#27425;&#30340;&#33707;&#21351;&#20799;&#22303;&#20135;&#29579;&#20844;&#65292;&#20063;&#36229;&#20986;&#20102;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#30028;&#20013;&#22269;&#30343;&#26397;&#30340;&#25919;&#24220;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

BJP* said:


> India was under British administration doesn't means Indians stopped practicing their culture(civilization).
> Civilization is not history, it consists of language, architecture of buildings, way to live life, festivals, ancient tales and stories, practices such as yoga and vastu shastra we follow our own calendar which has nothing in common with muslims and britishers...... and lists goes on endlessly.



Agreed. As I said "some" and you have given examples of them:"language", "building" "tea drinking" "legal system" "political platforms"...


----------



## Joe Shearer

itaskol said:


> interruption of india culture is not because of the brits.
> it already interruppted around 500 years before the brits comes to india...



No, neither of these.

The interruption was in 1300 BC, with the decline and disappearance of the Indus Valley Civilisation. We are not able to say with great certainty what happened between 1300 BC and 600 BC, when the Buddha and Mahavira were born. There are no written historical records, and some very patient and painful work has revealed some glimpses from interpreting religious texts and the epics, the Ramayana and the Mahabharata. From that reconstruction, it seems that people from central Asia came into India, speaking a different language from those being spoken until then, and formed a layer of conquering and ruling families over the existing people. It was from these developments that in about 900 years, between 1500 BC and 600 BC, we find that those families and immigrating groups spread through north India, and finally formed sixteen large states. The Buddha was borninoneof these.

That period between 1300 BC and 600 BC was the interruption, when we don't know what happened. Never afterwards was the continuity of Civilisation broken, although there were additions to it, as with the growing number of Muslims, different languages, cultural customs and ways of life were introduced, usually directly or indirectly from what was done in other countries.

Many Indians do not agree with this account, for reasons of nationalistic pride, and refusal to accept what British and foreign, including Arab, Persian and central Asian historians recorded.


----------



## shuttler

itaskol said:


> hard to say....
> the brits robbed a lot from india. but did not destroyed india culture...
> 
> &#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#24449;&#26381;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#25105;&#35273;&#24471;&#24212;&#35813;&#23458;&#35266;&#22320;&#35828;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#65292;&#26159;&#27604;&#33945;&#21476;&#33707;&#21351;&#23572;&#24449;&#26381;&#32773;&#25991;&#26126;&#31243;&#24230;&#26356;&#39640;&#30340;&#22806;&#26469;&#32479;&#27835;&#32773;&#12290;&#33521;&#22269;&#30830;&#23454;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#27542;&#27665;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#65292;&#25171;&#20987;&#30340;&#65292;&#20027;&#35201;&#26159;&#19990;&#34989;&#39046;&#22320;&#22320;&#20027;&#36158;&#21513;&#36798;&#23572;(jagirdar)&#21644;&#19990;&#34989;&#27491;&#26524;&#20154;&#22763;(zamindars)&#12289;&#20891;&#20107;&#36149;&#26063;&#21049;&#24093;&#21033;(kshatriyas)&#12290;&#32780;&#21462;&#32780;&#20195;&#20043;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#36739;&#20043;&#20854;&#22303;&#29983;&#23110;&#32599;&#38376;&#12289;&#21049;&#24093;&#21033;&#32852;&#30431;&#26469;&#35828;&#65292;&#31246;&#36127;&#21093;&#21066;&#31243;&#24230;&#35201;&#20302;&#24471;&#22810;&#12290;&#21516;&#26102;&#65292;&#23545;&#20892;&#19994;&#28748;&#28297;&#21644;&#20844;&#20849;&#35774;&#26045;&#30340;&#31038;&#20250;&#25237;&#36164;&#65292;&#20063;&#35201;&#22810;&#24471;&#22810;&#12290;&#21363;&#20351;&#26159;&#22312;&#19996;&#21360;&#24230;&#20844;&#21496;&#26102;&#26399;&#65292;&#20892;&#19994;&#28748;&#28297;&#38754;&#31215;&#22686;&#21152;&#20102;&#20843;&#20493;&#65292;&#20892;&#27665;&#31246;&#36127;&#21482;&#26377;&#33707;&#21351;&#20799;&#26102;&#26399;&#30340;&#19977;&#20998;&#19968;&#30053;&#22810;&#12290;&#21360;&#24230;&#20154;&#21475;&#20063;&#20174;&#19981;&#36275;&#19968;&#20159;&#65292;&#22686;&#21152;&#21040;&#20102;&#19977;&#20159;&#20043;&#20247;&#12290;&#21360;&#24230;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#20986;&#29616;&#20102;&#21830;&#19994;&#20449;&#29992;&#22865;&#32422;&#65292;&#20840;&#22269;&#36890;&#29992;&#30340;&#36135;&#24065;&#12289;&#37329;&#34701;&#12290;&#36890;&#36807;&#33521;&#22269;&#30340;&#23567;&#21306;&#27861;&#23448;&#65292;&#22871;&#29992;&#33521;&#22269;&#24335;&#30340;&#27861;&#27835;&#35009;&#21028;&#65292;&#36145;&#27665;&#20204;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#25317;&#26377;&#20102;&#19982;&#27491;&#26524;&#20154;&#22763;&#25171;&#23448;&#21496;&#30340;&#26435;&#21147;&#12290;&#29992;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#20256;&#32479;&#29992;&#35821;&#26469;&#35828;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#19996;&#21360;&#24230;&#20844;&#21496;&#21019;&#36896;&#20102;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#8220;&#30427;&#19990;&#8221;&#12290;&#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#20027;&#35201;&#26159;&#25171;&#20987;&#20102;&#21360;&#24230;&#36182;&#20197;&#33258;&#35946;&#30340;&#27665;&#26063;&#31934;&#31070;&#65292;&#20196;&#20170;&#22825;&#21360;&#24230;&#27665;&#26063;&#35266;&#24565;&#30340;&#24418;&#25104;&#65292;&#22987;&#32456;&#26080;&#27861;&#22312;&#8220;&#27431;&#27954;&#25991;&#26126;&#34893;&#29983;&#20307;&#8221;&#65292;&#36824;&#26159;&#8220;&#21360;&#24230;&#25991;&#26126;&#30340;&#32487;&#25215;&#20307;&#8221;&#20043;&#38388;&#20316;&#20986;&#36873;&#25321;&#12290;&#26576;&#31181;&#24847;&#20041;&#19978;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#32479;&#27835;&#23545;&#20110;&#24418;&#25104;&#21360;&#24230;&#27665;&#26063;&#35266;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#24110;&#21161;&#12290;&#21861;&#27492;&#20197;&#22806;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#26412;&#36523;&#65292;&#24212;&#26159;&#21360;&#24230;&#21382;&#21490;&#19978;&#26368;&#22909;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#32773;&#65292;&#25110;&#32773;&#35828;&#65292;&#26368;&#22909;&#30340;&#19968;&#20010;&#32618;&#29359;&#12290;
> 
> &#33521;&#22269;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#32479;&#19968;&#12290;&#32780;&#19988;&#65292;&#26080;&#35770;&#26159;&#34892;&#25919;&#29301;&#28041;&#30340;&#32454;&#33410;&#65292;&#36824;&#26159;&#34892;&#25919;&#35206;&#30422;&#28041;&#21450;&#30340;&#33539;&#22260;&#65292;&#37117;&#36828;&#36828;&#36229;&#36807;&#21382;&#21490;&#19978;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#20010;&#21360;&#24230;&#24093;&#22269;&#30340;&#20004;&#21040;&#19977;&#20493;&#12290;&#26576;&#31181;&#24847;&#20041;&#19978;&#35828;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#33521;&#22269;&#30340;&#8220;&#24449;&#26381;&#8221;&#65292;&#23601;&#27809;&#26377;&#20170;&#22825;&#30340;&#21360;&#24230;&#12290;&#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#65292;&#20063;&#38750;&#24120;&#39640;&#25928;&#12290;&#20182;&#20204;&#25226;&#21360;&#24230;&#20998;&#25104;&#20960;&#21315;&#20010;&#23567;&#21306;&#65292;&#27599;&#20010;&#21306;&#23567;&#24471;&#21487;&#20197;&#27966;&#36963;&#19968;&#21517;&#33521;&#22269;&#20154;&#21516;&#26102;&#25285;&#20219;&#27861;&#23448;&#12289;&#31246;&#21153;&#23448;&#12289;**&#23616;&#12290;&#20063;&#23601;&#26159;&#65292;&#19968;&#20010;&#25353;&#29031;&#33521;&#39041;&#21360;&#24230;&#27861;&#24459;&#22312;&#24403;&#22320;&#32500;&#25345;&#32479;&#27835;&#30340;&#23567;&#30343;&#24093;&#12290;&#23567;&#30343;&#24093;&#30340;&#20219;&#26399;&#26377;&#38480;&#65292;&#31246;&#25910;&#35201;&#19978;&#32564;&#65292;&#34218;&#27700;&#30001;&#19996;&#21360;&#24230;&#20844;&#21496;&#21457;&#20986;&#65292;&#65288;&#33521;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#25509;&#25910;&#21360;&#24230;&#21518;&#65292;&#25913;&#30001;&#33521;&#22269;&#25903;&#34218;&#65289;&#12290;&#36825;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#22806;&#26469;&#30340;&#39640;&#34218;&#20859;&#24265;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#38454;&#23618;&#65292;&#20170;&#22825;&#26032;&#21152;&#22369;&#39321;&#28207;&#25152;&#35859;&#30340;&#39640;&#34218;&#20859;&#24265;&#65292;&#23398;&#30340;&#23601;&#26159;&#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#27542;&#27665;&#32479;&#27835;&#12290;&#32780;&#19988;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#20063;&#30830;&#23454;&#24265;&#65292;&#27178;&#31446;&#20182;&#20204;&#26159;&#22806;&#27966;&#30340;&#65292;&#25152;&#26377;&#30340;&#20154;&#24773;&#23447;&#25945;&#19990;&#20439;&#65292;&#23545;&#20182;&#20204;&#20840;&#26080;&#24433;&#21709;&#12290;&#32479;&#27835;&#21360;&#24230;&#21482;&#38656;&#35201;&#19981;&#21040;3.5&#19975;&#33521;&#22269;&#20154;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;&#20102;&#20891;&#20154;&#21644;&#23478;&#23646;&#12290;&#30456;&#27604;&#20110;&#19977;&#20010;&#20195;&#34920;&#38656;&#35201;&#36127;&#25285;&#19968;&#20159;&#20154;&#32479;&#27835;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#36127;&#25285;&#65292;&#19981;&#33021;&#19981;&#35828;&#65292;&#33521;&#23646;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#25928;&#29575;&#65292;&#36229;&#20986;&#20102;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#27425;&#30340;&#33707;&#21351;&#20799;&#22303;&#20135;&#29579;&#20844;&#65292;&#20063;&#36229;&#20986;&#20102;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#30028;&#20013;&#22269;&#30343;&#26397;&#30340;&#25919;&#24220;



&#23545;! &#33521;&#22269;&#20154;&#26159;&#27542;&#27665;&#22320;&#32479;&#27835;&#32773;&#30340;&#19987;&#23478;! &#20182;&#20204;&#26377;&#19968;&#22871;, &#20294;&#26368;&#32456;&#26159;&#24819;&#21516;&#21270;, &#34453;&#39135;,&#30041;&#19979;&#31096;&#26681;!


----------



## fly2012

Shivani Malhotra said:


> I have three questions for you. Would appreciate if any of the chinese member could answer it for me.
> 
> Q.It has been reported that China's SOEs, which use half of the State's fixed assets and 60 percent of bank loans, produce only one third of total industrial output. Is this true? China has adopted the SOE reform since 1986. How are the reforms being carried out and to what effect?
> 
> Q: To build a harmonious and well-off society is an ideal that humankind has always pursued. Is it too early, however, for China, a country with a serious wealth gap and significant urban-rural disparity, to propose and strive for the concept of a 'harmonious society?
> 
> Q: At present, many people in the West think China practices a one-party system. Is this true? Why doesn't China adopt the same multi-party system as the Western countries, under which various political parties hold the state power by turn?



Two many pages, not sure whether this is answered.

1. This is too professional for me to answer. 
2. Usually a society strives for something that it lacks for. 
3. It is true. Personally, I think one-party systems and multi-party systems both have their cons and pros. Personally I think economy is more important. I'd rather to have the country focus on development first. Personally I prefer S'pore and HK model better, independent legal systems, media transparency without voting bank politics.


----------



## Joe Shearer

itaskol said:


> hard to say....
> the brits robbed a lot from india. but did not destroyed india culture...
> 
> &#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#24449;&#26381;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#25105;&#35273;&#24471;&#24212;&#35813;&#23458;&#35266;&#22320;&#35828;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#65292;&#26159;&#27604;&#33945;&#21476;&#33707;&#21351;&#23572;&#24449;&#26381;&#32773;&#25991;&#26126;&#31243;&#24230;&#26356;&#39640;&#30340;&#22806;&#26469;&#32479;&#27835;&#32773;&#12290;&#33521;&#22269;&#30830;&#23454;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#27542;&#27665;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#65292;&#25171;&#20987;&#30340;&#65292;&#20027;&#35201;&#26159;&#19990;&#34989;&#39046;&#22320;&#22320;&#20027;&#36158;&#21513;&#36798;&#23572;(jagirdar)&#21644;&#19990;&#34989;&#27491;&#26524;&#20154;&#22763;(zamindars)&#12289;&#20891;&#20107;&#36149;&#26063;&#21049;&#24093;&#21033;(kshatriyas)&#12290;&#32780;&#21462;&#32780;&#20195;&#20043;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#36739;&#20043;&#20854;&#22303;&#29983;&#23110;&#32599;&#38376;&#12289;&#21049;&#24093;&#21033;&#32852;&#30431;&#26469;&#35828;&#65292;&#31246;&#36127;&#21093;&#21066;&#31243;&#24230;&#35201;&#20302;&#24471;&#22810;&#12290;&#21516;&#26102;&#65292;&#23545;&#20892;&#19994;&#28748;&#28297;&#21644;&#20844;&#20849;&#35774;&#26045;&#30340;&#31038;&#20250;&#25237;&#36164;&#65292;&#20063;&#35201;&#22810;&#24471;&#22810;&#12290;&#21363;&#20351;&#26159;&#22312;&#19996;&#21360;&#24230;&#20844;&#21496;&#26102;&#26399;&#65292;&#20892;&#19994;&#28748;&#28297;&#38754;&#31215;&#22686;&#21152;&#20102;&#20843;&#20493;&#65292;&#20892;&#27665;&#31246;&#36127;&#21482;&#26377;&#33707;&#21351;&#20799;&#26102;&#26399;&#30340;&#19977;&#20998;&#19968;&#30053;&#22810;&#12290;&#21360;&#24230;&#20154;&#21475;&#20063;&#20174;&#19981;&#36275;&#19968;&#20159;&#65292;&#22686;&#21152;&#21040;&#20102;&#19977;&#20159;&#20043;&#20247;&#12290;&#21360;&#24230;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#20986;&#29616;&#20102;&#21830;&#19994;&#20449;&#29992;&#22865;&#32422;&#65292;&#20840;&#22269;&#36890;&#29992;&#30340;&#36135;&#24065;&#12289;&#37329;&#34701;&#12290;&#36890;&#36807;&#33521;&#22269;&#30340;&#23567;&#21306;&#27861;&#23448;&#65292;&#22871;&#29992;&#33521;&#22269;&#24335;&#30340;&#27861;&#27835;&#35009;&#21028;&#65292;&#36145;&#27665;&#20204;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#25317;&#26377;&#20102;&#19982;&#27491;&#26524;&#20154;&#22763;&#25171;&#23448;&#21496;&#30340;&#26435;&#21147;&#12290;&#29992;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#20256;&#32479;&#29992;&#35821;&#26469;&#35828;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#19996;&#21360;&#24230;&#20844;&#21496;&#21019;&#36896;&#20102;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#8220;&#30427;&#19990;&#8221;&#12290;&#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#20027;&#35201;&#26159;&#25171;&#20987;&#20102;&#21360;&#24230;&#36182;&#20197;&#33258;&#35946;&#30340;&#27665;&#26063;&#31934;&#31070;&#65292;&#20196;&#20170;&#22825;&#21360;&#24230;&#27665;&#26063;&#35266;&#24565;&#30340;&#24418;&#25104;&#65292;&#22987;&#32456;&#26080;&#27861;&#22312;&#8220;&#27431;&#27954;&#25991;&#26126;&#34893;&#29983;&#20307;&#8221;&#65292;&#36824;&#26159;&#8220;&#21360;&#24230;&#25991;&#26126;&#30340;&#32487;&#25215;&#20307;&#8221;&#20043;&#38388;&#20316;&#20986;&#36873;&#25321;&#12290;&#26576;&#31181;&#24847;&#20041;&#19978;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#32479;&#27835;&#23545;&#20110;&#24418;&#25104;&#21360;&#24230;&#27665;&#26063;&#35266;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#24110;&#21161;&#12290;&#21861;&#27492;&#20197;&#22806;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#26412;&#36523;&#65292;&#24212;&#26159;&#21360;&#24230;&#21382;&#21490;&#19978;&#26368;&#22909;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#32773;&#65292;&#25110;&#32773;&#35828;&#65292;&#26368;&#22909;&#30340;&#19968;&#20010;&#32618;&#29359;&#12290;
> 
> &#33521;&#22269;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#32479;&#19968;&#12290;&#32780;&#19988;&#65292;&#26080;&#35770;&#26159;&#34892;&#25919;&#29301;&#28041;&#30340;&#32454;&#33410;&#65292;&#36824;&#26159;&#34892;&#25919;&#35206;&#30422;&#28041;&#21450;&#30340;&#33539;&#22260;&#65292;&#37117;&#36828;&#36828;&#36229;&#36807;&#21382;&#21490;&#19978;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#20010;&#21360;&#24230;&#24093;&#22269;&#30340;&#20004;&#21040;&#19977;&#20493;&#12290;&#26576;&#31181;&#24847;&#20041;&#19978;&#35828;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#33521;&#22269;&#30340;&#8220;&#24449;&#26381;&#8221;&#65292;&#23601;&#27809;&#26377;&#20170;&#22825;&#30340;&#21360;&#24230;&#12290;&#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#65292;&#20063;&#38750;&#24120;&#39640;&#25928;&#12290;&#20182;&#20204;&#25226;&#21360;&#24230;&#20998;&#25104;&#20960;&#21315;&#20010;&#23567;&#21306;&#65292;&#27599;&#20010;&#21306;&#23567;&#24471;&#21487;&#20197;&#27966;&#36963;&#19968;&#21517;&#33521;&#22269;&#20154;&#21516;&#26102;&#25285;&#20219;&#27861;&#23448;&#12289;&#31246;&#21153;&#23448;&#12289;**&#23616;&#12290;&#20063;&#23601;&#26159;&#65292;&#19968;&#20010;&#25353;&#29031;&#33521;&#39041;&#21360;&#24230;&#27861;&#24459;&#22312;&#24403;&#22320;&#32500;&#25345;&#32479;&#27835;&#30340;&#23567;&#30343;&#24093;&#12290;&#23567;&#30343;&#24093;&#30340;&#20219;&#26399;&#26377;&#38480;&#65292;&#31246;&#25910;&#35201;&#19978;&#32564;&#65292;&#34218;&#27700;&#30001;&#19996;&#21360;&#24230;&#20844;&#21496;&#21457;&#20986;&#65292;&#65288;&#33521;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#25509;&#25910;&#21360;&#24230;&#21518;&#65292;&#25913;&#30001;&#33521;&#22269;&#25903;&#34218;&#65289;&#12290;&#36825;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#22806;&#26469;&#30340;&#39640;&#34218;&#20859;&#24265;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#38454;&#23618;&#65292;&#20170;&#22825;&#26032;&#21152;&#22369;&#39321;&#28207;&#25152;&#35859;&#30340;&#39640;&#34218;&#20859;&#24265;&#65292;&#23398;&#30340;&#23601;&#26159;&#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#27542;&#27665;&#32479;&#27835;&#12290;&#32780;&#19988;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#20063;&#30830;&#23454;&#24265;&#65292;&#27178;&#31446;&#20182;&#20204;&#26159;&#22806;&#27966;&#30340;&#65292;&#25152;&#26377;&#30340;&#20154;&#24773;&#23447;&#25945;&#19990;&#20439;&#65292;&#23545;&#20182;&#20204;&#20840;&#26080;&#24433;&#21709;&#12290;&#32479;&#27835;&#21360;&#24230;&#21482;&#38656;&#35201;&#19981;&#21040;3.5&#19975;&#33521;&#22269;&#20154;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;&#20102;&#20891;&#20154;&#21644;&#23478;&#23646;&#12290;&#30456;&#27604;&#20110;&#19977;&#20010;&#20195;&#34920;&#38656;&#35201;&#36127;&#25285;&#19968;&#20159;&#20154;&#32479;&#27835;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#36127;&#25285;&#65292;&#19981;&#33021;&#19981;&#35828;&#65292;&#33521;&#23646;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#25928;&#29575;&#65292;&#36229;&#20986;&#20102;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#27425;&#30340;&#33707;&#21351;&#20799;&#22303;&#20135;&#29579;&#20844;&#65292;&#20063;&#36229;&#20986;&#20102;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#30028;&#20013;&#22269;&#30343;&#26397;&#30340;&#25919;&#24220;



This is not correct. 

Initially the British came as a commercial enterprise. Their original representation in India was as a joint stock company, not a national representation. They made applications to the ruling monarchs, then the Mughals, and not, as you say, a Brahmin+Kshatriyas combination, for trading rights. They gradually acquired power and state authority, and became rulers with their Queen as Empress of India, only in 1858.

If you are interested, your account can be analyzed and the nature of British rule, as I have learnt from studying history, can be presented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

xuxu1457 said:


> haha, this is not a business, it's a cooking method, looks like meat or fish, and taste same too



Correct me if I am wrong. I think the concept of inventing vegetarian dishes that look and taste like meat was originated from Buddhist monks. It was said that during the transitional period of their conversion from a secular state to practising as buddhist monks,their habit of meat consumption could not be broken overnight and alas the making of these unique vegetarian dishes that had the look and almost equally satisfying to the palate of the monks as real meat!


----------



## itaskol

Joe Shearer said:


> This is not correct.
> 
> Initially the British came as a commercial enterprise. Their original representation in India was as a joint stock company, not a national representation. They made applications to the ruling monarchs, then the Mughals, and not, as you say, a Brahmin+Kshatriyas combination, for trading rights. They gradually acquired power and state authority, and became rulers with their Queen as Empress of India, only in 1858.
> 
> If you are interested, your account can be analyzed and the nature of British rule, as I have learnt from studying history, can be presented.


you can read the chinese I have wrote? very impressive.


----------



## Joe Shearer

itaskol said:


> hard to say....
> the brits robbed a lot from india. but did not destroyed india culture...
> 
> &#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#24449;&#26381;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#25105;&#35273;&#24471;&#24212;&#35813;&#23458;&#35266;&#22320;&#35828;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#65292;&#26159;&#27604;&#33945;&#21476;&#33707;&#21351;&#23572;&#24449;&#26381;&#32773;&#25991;&#26126;&#31243;&#24230;&#26356;&#39640;&#30340;&#22806;&#26469;&#32479;&#27835;&#32773;&#12290;&#33521;&#22269;&#30830;&#23454;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#27542;&#27665;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#20294;&#26159;&#65292;&#25171;&#20987;&#30340;&#65292;&#20027;&#35201;&#26159;&#19990;&#34989;&#39046;&#22320;&#22320;&#20027;&#36158;&#21513;&#36798;&#23572;(jagirdar)&#21644;&#19990;&#34989;&#27491;&#26524;&#20154;&#22763;(zamindars)&#12289;&#20891;&#20107;&#36149;&#26063;&#21049;&#24093;&#21033;(kshatriyas)&#12290;&#32780;&#21462;&#32780;&#20195;&#20043;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#36739;&#20043;&#20854;&#22303;&#29983;&#23110;&#32599;&#38376;&#12289;&#21049;&#24093;&#21033;&#32852;&#30431;&#26469;&#35828;&#65292;&#31246;&#36127;&#21093;&#21066;&#31243;&#24230;&#35201;&#20302;&#24471;&#22810;&#12290;&#21516;&#26102;&#65292;&#23545;&#20892;&#19994;&#28748;&#28297;&#21644;&#20844;&#20849;&#35774;&#26045;&#30340;&#31038;&#20250;&#25237;&#36164;&#65292;&#20063;&#35201;&#22810;&#24471;&#22810;&#12290;&#21363;&#20351;&#26159;&#22312;&#19996;&#21360;&#24230;&#20844;&#21496;&#26102;&#26399;&#65292;&#20892;&#19994;&#28748;&#28297;&#38754;&#31215;&#22686;&#21152;&#20102;&#20843;&#20493;&#65292;&#20892;&#27665;&#31246;&#36127;&#21482;&#26377;&#33707;&#21351;&#20799;&#26102;&#26399;&#30340;&#19977;&#20998;&#19968;&#30053;&#22810;&#12290;&#21360;&#24230;&#20154;&#21475;&#20063;&#20174;&#19981;&#36275;&#19968;&#20159;&#65292;&#22686;&#21152;&#21040;&#20102;&#19977;&#20159;&#20043;&#20247;&#12290;&#21360;&#24230;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#20986;&#29616;&#20102;&#21830;&#19994;&#20449;&#29992;&#22865;&#32422;&#65292;&#20840;&#22269;&#36890;&#29992;&#30340;&#36135;&#24065;&#12289;&#37329;&#34701;&#12290;&#36890;&#36807;&#33521;&#22269;&#30340;&#23567;&#21306;&#27861;&#23448;&#65292;&#22871;&#29992;&#33521;&#22269;&#24335;&#30340;&#27861;&#27835;&#35009;&#21028;&#65292;&#36145;&#27665;&#20204;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#25317;&#26377;&#20102;&#19982;&#27491;&#26524;&#20154;&#22763;&#25171;&#23448;&#21496;&#30340;&#26435;&#21147;&#12290;&#29992;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#20256;&#32479;&#29992;&#35821;&#26469;&#35828;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#19996;&#21360;&#24230;&#20844;&#21496;&#21019;&#36896;&#20102;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#8220;&#30427;&#19990;&#8221;&#12290;&#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#65292;&#20027;&#35201;&#26159;&#25171;&#20987;&#20102;&#21360;&#24230;&#36182;&#20197;&#33258;&#35946;&#30340;&#27665;&#26063;&#31934;&#31070;&#65292;&#20196;&#20170;&#22825;&#21360;&#24230;&#27665;&#26063;&#35266;&#24565;&#30340;&#24418;&#25104;&#65292;&#22987;&#32456;&#26080;&#27861;&#22312;&#8220;&#27431;&#27954;&#25991;&#26126;&#34893;&#29983;&#20307;&#8221;&#65292;&#36824;&#26159;&#8220;&#21360;&#24230;&#25991;&#26126;&#30340;&#32487;&#25215;&#20307;&#8221;&#20043;&#38388;&#20316;&#20986;&#36873;&#25321;&#12290;&#26576;&#31181;&#24847;&#20041;&#19978;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#32479;&#27835;&#23545;&#20110;&#24418;&#25104;&#21360;&#24230;&#27665;&#26063;&#35266;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#24110;&#21161;&#12290;&#21861;&#27492;&#20197;&#22806;&#65292;&#33521;&#22269;&#26412;&#36523;&#65292;&#24212;&#26159;&#21360;&#24230;&#21382;&#21490;&#19978;&#26368;&#22909;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#32773;&#65292;&#25110;&#32773;&#35828;&#65292;&#26368;&#22909;&#30340;&#19968;&#20010;&#32618;&#29359;&#12290;
> 
> &#33521;&#22269;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#32479;&#19968;&#12290;&#32780;&#19988;&#65292;&#26080;&#35770;&#26159;&#34892;&#25919;&#29301;&#28041;&#30340;&#32454;&#33410;&#65292;&#36824;&#26159;&#34892;&#25919;&#35206;&#30422;&#28041;&#21450;&#30340;&#33539;&#22260;&#65292;&#37117;&#36828;&#36828;&#36229;&#36807;&#21382;&#21490;&#19978;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#20010;&#21360;&#24230;&#24093;&#22269;&#30340;&#20004;&#21040;&#19977;&#20493;&#12290;&#26576;&#31181;&#24847;&#20041;&#19978;&#35828;&#65292;&#27809;&#26377;&#33521;&#22269;&#30340;&#8220;&#24449;&#26381;&#8221;&#65292;&#23601;&#27809;&#26377;&#20170;&#22825;&#30340;&#21360;&#24230;&#12290;&#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#65292;&#20063;&#38750;&#24120;&#39640;&#25928;&#12290;&#20182;&#20204;&#25226;&#21360;&#24230;&#20998;&#25104;&#20960;&#21315;&#20010;&#23567;&#21306;&#65292;&#27599;&#20010;&#21306;&#23567;&#24471;&#21487;&#20197;&#27966;&#36963;&#19968;&#21517;&#33521;&#22269;&#20154;&#21516;&#26102;&#25285;&#20219;&#27861;&#23448;&#12289;&#31246;&#21153;&#23448;&#12289;**&#23616;&#12290;&#20063;&#23601;&#26159;&#65292;&#19968;&#20010;&#25353;&#29031;&#33521;&#39041;&#21360;&#24230;&#27861;&#24459;&#22312;&#24403;&#22320;&#32500;&#25345;&#32479;&#27835;&#30340;&#23567;&#30343;&#24093;&#12290;&#23567;&#30343;&#24093;&#30340;&#20219;&#26399;&#26377;&#38480;&#65292;&#31246;&#25910;&#35201;&#19978;&#32564;&#65292;&#34218;&#27700;&#30001;&#19996;&#21360;&#24230;&#20844;&#21496;&#21457;&#20986;&#65292;&#65288;&#33521;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#25509;&#25910;&#21360;&#24230;&#21518;&#65292;&#25913;&#30001;&#33521;&#22269;&#25903;&#34218;&#65289;&#12290;&#36825;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#22806;&#26469;&#30340;&#39640;&#34218;&#20859;&#24265;&#30340;&#32479;&#27835;&#38454;&#23618;&#65292;&#20170;&#22825;&#26032;&#21152;&#22369;&#39321;&#28207;&#25152;&#35859;&#30340;&#39640;&#34218;&#20859;&#24265;&#65292;&#23398;&#30340;&#23601;&#26159;&#33521;&#22269;&#23545;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#27542;&#27665;&#32479;&#27835;&#12290;&#32780;&#19988;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#20063;&#30830;&#23454;&#24265;&#65292;&#27178;&#31446;&#20182;&#20204;&#26159;&#22806;&#27966;&#30340;&#65292;&#25152;&#26377;&#30340;&#20154;&#24773;&#23447;&#25945;&#19990;&#20439;&#65292;&#23545;&#20182;&#20204;&#20840;&#26080;&#24433;&#21709;&#12290;&#32479;&#27835;&#21360;&#24230;&#21482;&#38656;&#35201;&#19981;&#21040;3.5&#19975;&#33521;&#22269;&#20154;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;&#20102;&#20891;&#20154;&#21644;&#23478;&#23646;&#12290;&#30456;&#27604;&#20110;&#19977;&#20010;&#20195;&#34920;&#38656;&#35201;&#36127;&#25285;&#19968;&#20159;&#20154;&#32479;&#27835;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#36127;&#25285;&#65292;&#19981;&#33021;&#19981;&#35828;&#65292;&#33521;&#23646;&#21360;&#24230;&#30340;&#34892;&#25919;&#25928;&#29575;&#65292;&#36229;&#20986;&#20102;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#27425;&#30340;&#33707;&#21351;&#20799;&#22303;&#20135;&#29579;&#20844;&#65292;&#20063;&#36229;&#20986;K&#20102;&#20219;&#20309;&#19968;&#30028;&#20013;&#22269;&#30343;&#26397;&#30340;&#25919;&#24220;



I disagree greatly with your second paragraph, which is a view purely from a British point of view. Such administration coverage ini depth, and in detail, was available more than once before.

There is also a huge gap in understanding about the term India and its political and cultural implications. 

I will be happy to clarify, but only if it is sought.



itaskol said:


> you can read the chinese I have wrote? very impressive.



No, not at all. Fortunately your writing is straightforward and very logical, and responds well to automatic translation. Many people write tangled messages; it is difficult to make out what they are trying to convey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

shuttler said:


> Correct me if I am wrong. I think the concept of inventing vegetarian dishes that look and taste like meat was originated from Buddhist monks. It was said that during the transitional period of their conversion from a secular state to practising as buddhist monks,their habit of meat consumption could not be broken overnight and alas the making of these unique vegetarian dishes that had the look and almost equally satisfying to the palate of the monks as real meat!





BJP* said:


> can you name some good vegetarian Chinese dishes??



Here is one classic:







&#25995;&#39321;&#32032;&#28903;&#40517; Vegie roast goose

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

fly2012 said:


> Interestingly a lot of Chinese believe India in a Buddihism country. Very few people know Hinduism.



there is a famous a story"Journey to the West",and the destination of Xuanzang and his apprentices is india.so everyone knows .only in history books can we know that hinduism is bigger.....for the general publice,knowing buddihism is from india is enough.you can not see even a shadow of hinduism in china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Joe Shearer said:


> From that reconstruction, it seems that people from central Asia came into India, speaking a different language from those being spoken until then, and formed a layer of conquering and ruling families over the existing people.



If you are referring to the Rajputs that is just a hypothesis and not a fact. There are alternate hypothesis (backed by their own accounts, excavations etc) to that too. Read a very detailed note from a Rajput (Rathore) member in a another fora about their origins and its not the Hepthalites came here and the Brahmins made them the Rajputs. Only some clans of the Rajput claim the foreign link and most do not, according to him. I will try to re-post his post after finding it. 




Joe Shearer said:


> Never afterwards was the continuity of Civilisation broken, although there were additions to it, as with the growing number of Muslims, different languages, cultural customs and ways of life were introduced, usually directly or indirectly from what was done in other countries.
> 
> Many Indians do not agree with this account, for reasons of nationalistic pride, and refusal to accept what British and foreign, including Arab, Persian and central Asian historians recorded.



_it seems that people from central Asia came into India, speaking a different language from those being spoken until then, and formed a layer of conquering and ruling families over the existing people._ - this can be said with the most certainity for the Turco-mongols who came in the 13th century. The Arab and Turco-mongols were just additions, not welcome additions.



shuttler said:


> Here is one classic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#25995;&#39321;&#32032;&#28903;&#40517; Vegie roast goose



Ahhh...looks sumptuous...


----------



## Joe Shearer

shuttler said:


> &#23545;! &#33521;&#22269;&#20154;&#26159;&#27542;&#27665;&#22320;&#32479;&#27835;&#32773;&#30340;&#19987;&#23478;! &#20182;&#20204;&#26377;&#19968;&#22871;, &#20294;&#26368;&#32456;&#26159;&#24819;&#21516;&#21270;, &#34453;&#39135;,&#30041;&#19979;&#31096;&#26681;!



It is true that their economic exploitation was ruthless and complete, and also destroyed a huge amount of wealth-making capacity. Entire industries, especially in textile, disappeared. They did, however, leave some legacies behind. These include an administrative system which substituted for the older systems, an educational system, railways, the telegraph and postal system, and the best part, a judicial system, even though one based purely on British laws. 

An enormous amount of repair had to be done after they left. These contributions of theirs helped.



djsjs said:


> there is a famous a story"Journey to the West",and the destination of Xuanzang and his apprentices is india.so everyone knows .only in history books can we know that hinduism is bigger.....for the general publice,knowing buddihism is from india is enough.you can not see even a shadow of hinduism in china



I wonder if you know that the character of Monkey is taken from the Monkey Hero Hanuman, from the epic the Ramayana. Interesting.


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> there is a famous a story"Journey to the West",and the destination of Xuanzang and his apprentices is india.so everyone knows .only in history books can we know that hinduism is bigger.....for the general publice,*knowing buddihism is from india is enough.**you can not see even a shadow of hinduism in china*



*we are blessed with that!*
*I am not sure about if Buddhism is 100% from india. One founding monk, if he was one of the original ones, was born in Nepal!*



KS said:


> Ahhh...looks sumptuous...



These dishes are not expensive and some of them can be taken away over the counter! You need to find one though!


----------



## Joe Shearer

KS said:


> If you are referring to the Rajputs that is just a hypothesis and not a fact. There are alternate hypothesis (backed by their own accounts, excavations etc) to that too. Read a very detailed note from a Rajput (Rathore) member in a another fora about their origins and its not the Hepthalites came here and the Brahmins made them the Rajputs. Only some clans of the Rajput claim the foreign link and most do not, according to him. I will try to re-post his post after finding it.



No. I was referring to the AIT, therefore my hesitation.

I would hugely appreciate the note.



> _it seems that people from central Asia came into India, speaking a different language from those being spoken until then, and formed a layer of conquering and ruling families over the existing people._ - this can be said with the most certainity for the Turco-mongols who came in the 13th century. The Arab and Turco-mongols were just additions, not welcome additions.



Agree.

The lack of welcome would apply to all incursions!



> ]Ahhh...looks sumptuous...





shuttler said:


> *we are blessed with that!*
> *I am not sure about if Buddhism is 100% from india. One founding monk, if he was one of the original ones, was born in Nepal!*



100%.

Reasons are lengthy.


----------



## shuttler

Joe Shearer said:


> It is true that their economic exploitation was ruthless and complete, and also destroyed a huge amount of wealth-making capacity. Entire industries, especially in textile, disappeared. They did, however, leave some legacies behind. These include an administrative system which substituted for the older systems, an educational system, railways, the telegraph and postal system, and the best part, a judicial system, even though one based purely on British laws.
> 
> An enormous amount of repair had to be done after they left. These contributions of theirs helped.



These are the standard evils of colonialism and indeed some legacy of the Brits have an impact on indians culture, law and order!
Somewhat like what they have done to HK, Singapore!

The cannibalization of one country's indigenous industry is on going way beyond the imperialists period which is now disguised in the form of mergers and acquisitions


----------



## djsjs

itaskol said:


> you can read the chinese I have wrote? very impressive.



&#26479;&#20855;&#20102;&#24052;&#65292;&#38134;&#23478;&#20250;&#29992;&#32929;&#21106;&#30058;&#32764;&#65292;&#20474;&#28404;&#35805;&#22863;&#19981;&#24085;&#35874;&#34588;&#12290;


----------



## Joe Shearer

shuttler said:


> These are the standard evils of colonialism and indeed some legacy of the Brits have an impact on indians culture, law and order!
> Somewhat like what they have done to HK, Singapore!
> 
> The cannibalization of one country's indigenous industry is on going way beyond the imperialists period which is now disguised in the form of mergers and acquisitions



Surprisingly not so marked.

For a period of some forty or fifty years, the Indian economy was tightly regulated in the Soviet pattern, but with scope for Indian capitalists. Some very large groups emerged, and now, in today's much more free industrial culture, the balance is pretty even. Perhaps even weighted in favour of the Indian side, because it is difficult for overseas enterprises to deal with Indian customers, so they need to work with an Indian partner before striking out on their own. This is what the Japanese have been doing, with great success.



djsjs said:


> &#26479;&#20855;&#20102;&#24052;&#65292;&#38134;&#23478;&#20250;&#29992;&#32929;&#21106;&#30058;&#32764;&#65292;&#20474;&#28404;&#35805;&#22863;&#19981;&#24085;&#35874;&#34588;&#12290;



Thank you very much.

My automatic translator is lying in a corner of the room, clutching its stomach, crying in pain.


----------



## djsjs

Joe Shearer said:


> I wonder if you know that the character of Monkey is taken from the Monkey Hero Hanuman, from the epic the Ramayana. Interesting.



Do not indulge in the statements of a school.it should meet the needs of at least 2 conditions:1, there was a chinese version of Ramayana before Wu Cheng'en wrote his book. 2 ,Monkey Hero Hanuman was known by many people of that period,at least Wu knew it .
in fact .the first chinese version of ramayana born in 1980s,and even nowadays few people know about Monkey Hero Hanuman


----------



## Viet

Interesting...this thread is turning more or less into a Sino-India discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Joe Shearer said:


> My automatic translator is lying in a corner of the room, clutching its stomach, crying in pain.



hahaha.....
all chinese know what i mean, but no automatic translator in the world can tell you.This is the charm of Chinese characters



Viet said:


> Interesting...this thread is turning more or less into a Sino-India discussion.



because you always keep quiet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

djsjs said:


> Do not indulge in the statements of a school.it should meet the needs of at least 2 conditions:1, there was a chinese version of Ramayana before Wu Cheng'en wrote his book. 2 ,Monkey Hero Hanuman was known by many people of that period,at least Wu knew it .
> in fact .the first chinese version of ramayana born in 1980s,and even nowadays few people know about Monkey Hero Hanuman



No doubt you are right.

_One of the most enduring Chinese literary characters, Sun Wukong has a varied background and colorful cultural history. For example, Sun Wukong's is considered by some American, Chinese, and Indian scholars to be influenced by both the Hindu deity Hanuman from the Ramayana and elements of Chinese folklore.[2][3][4]_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> &#26479;&#20855;&#20102;&#24052;&#65292;&#38134;&#23478;&#20250;&#29992;&#32929;&#21106;&#30058;&#32764;&#65292;&#20474;&#28404;&#35805;&#22863;&#19981;&#24085;&#35874;&#34588;&#12290;



&#23567;&#27427;&#23614;&#23578;, 
&#21526;&#20632;&#27493;&#30707;&#35946;&#37326;&#24503;! 
&#27877;&#24758; &#30707;PDF&#24503;&#24515;&#22778;&#21475;, &#36530;&#30733;&#30733; &#21526;&#20632;&#22612;&#24758;&#38538;&#20474;&#30707;&#32954;&#33144;&#36842;&#22534;&#30340;!


----------



## Viet

Any idea where Vice President Xi Jinping is?


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> Any idea where Vice President Xi Jinping is?



thank you for your concern of our leaders.you are a better patriot if you are chinese,as i don't watch the News hookup for months.



Viet said:


> Really? His absence is even a big news in Germany.



i don't know,hehe.....if important for you ,keep watching


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> thank you for your concern of our leaders.you are a better patriot if you are chinese,as i don't watch the News hookup for months.




Really? His absence is even a big news in Germany.
Vizepräsident Xi Jinping: Wo steckt Chinas neuer starker Mann? - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## itaskol

Viet said:


> Really? His absence is even a big news in Germany.
> Vizepräsident Xi Jinping: Wo steckt Chinas neuer starker Mann? - SPIEGEL ONLINE


 
better use this
Xi Jinping News - Topix
you can find alll recent english news about him

http://www.ce.cn/xwzx/gnsz/szyw/201209/10/t20120910_23665075.shtml
yesterday he was in Party School of the CPC Central Committee


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> thank you for your concern of our leaders.you are a better patriot if you are chinese,as i don't watch the News hookup for months.
> 
> i don't know,hehe.....if important for you ,keep watching




Well, as Vietnamese we are always concerned about unusual things happening in China. We are not talking about a president in waiting of Cambodia, or elsewhere. Considering what would happen if the U.S. president goes missing for a day or two?


----------



## 474474

shuttler said:


> Pay and you can learn!
> 
> Or go to some parks in early morning in China, ask humbly to get lessons in Taiji from the elderly if you can manage to speak in understandable Chinese!


I can't find any good kung fu schools in dubai PP taiji is supposed to be that slow motion dance thing right? Quite entertaining and elegant, but i dont thing itll make me into the karate kid


----------



## itaskol

Viet said:


> Well, as Vietnamese we are always concerned about unusual things happening in China. We are not talking about a president in waiting of Cambodia, or elsewhere. Considering what would happen if the U.S. president goes missing for a day or two?


is there any vietnamese military forum in english &#65288;if not, then in vietnamese)?

I have interrest to visit vietnamese forum to see how a common vietnamese see on china.


I sometime also visit vietnamese webpage
Vietnam News | Politics, Business, Economy, Society, Life, Sports - VietNam News
Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)


----------



## 474474

itaskol said:


> is there any vietnamese military forum in english &#65288;if not, then in vietnamese)?
> 
> I have interrest to visit vietnamese forum to see how a common vietnamese see on china.
> 
> 
> I sometime also visit vietnamese webpage
> Vietnam News | Politics, Business, Economy, Society, Life, Sports - VietNam News
> Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)


Now i have a new question, Can chinese people read Vietnamese(dont know what it's proper name is)
Also, is it true that vietnams was a french speaking country once?


----------



## djsjs

474474 said:


> I can't find any good kung fu schools in dubai PP taiji is supposed to be that slow motion dance thing right? Quite entertaining and elegant, but i dont thing itll make me into the karate kid



é&#8482;&#710;å¼å¤ªæ&#382;æ&#8249;³å®&#382;æ&#710;&#732;åº&#8221;ç&#8221;¨ï¼&#710;WMAè§&#8222;å®&#353;æ&#352;&#8364;æ³&#8226;ï¼&#8240;.flvâ&#8364;&#8221;å&#339;¨çº¿æ&#8217;*æ&#8221;¾â&#8364;&#8221;ä¼&#732;é&#8230;·ç½&#8216;ï¼&#338;è§&#8224;é¢&#8216;é«&#732;æ¸&#8230;å&#339;¨çº¿è§&#8218;ç&#339;&#8249;


http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjcwMzI3NDY0.html


----------



## itaskol

Joe Shearer said:


> No doubt you are right.
> 
> _One of the most enduring Chinese literary characters, Sun Wukong has a varied background and colorful cultural history. For example, Sun Wukong's is considered by some American, Chinese, and Indian scholars to be influenced by both the Hindu deity Hanuman from the Ramayana and elements of Chinese folklore.[2][3][4]_


you have good knowlege. 
what is your view on china -india border dispute?
how can you solve the problem in peace "if" you are India PM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

itaskol said:


> you have good knowlege.
> what is your view on china -india border dispute?
> how can you solve the problem in peace "if" you are India PM?



Ask _*Chauism*_.


----------



## itaskol

Joe Shearer said:


> Ask _*Chauism*_.


&#65311;&#65311;
who is chauism???
but does not matter if you dont want answer this question.


----------



## Viet

474474 said:


> Now i have a new question, Can chinese people read Vietnamese(dont know what it's proper name is)
> Also, is it true that vietnams was a french speaking country once?




1)
No, Vietnamese and Chinese (for instance Mandarin) are different. Though we have borrowed a lot from the Chinese due to our close relationships. So many words in Vietnamese originated from the Chinese, but we no longer use Chinese characters, but Latin ones.
2)
Yes, Vietnam belonged to French Indochina for nearly 100 years until 1954. French was official language.






_French Indochina in 1913_
French Indochina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Joe Shearer

itaskol said:


> &#65311;&#65311;
> who is chauism???
> but does not matter if you dont want answer this question.



Good friend with whom I analyzed the 1962 Sino-Indian conflict.

Very simply, I would first get the Indian Parliament to empower me to investigate the correct situation on these border disputes, and to take action according to the findings. 

I would ask PRC to enter into a border settlement agreeing to the line of actual control in Ladakh, with minor modifications to accommodate both sides, and to agree to a border running across the watershed line in Arunachal Pradesh.

I would ask for a neutralization of the border area to a distance of 5 kms., within which only a joint border commission of both Chinese and Indian border guards should be allowed. 

I would ask for visa on entry privileges for people of both countries living within 10 kms. of the border, and for concessional or nil duties on trade between both sides.

I would ask for relaxed border transit rights for Indians to visit their sacred places in Tibet, at Mansarovar and Mount Kailash.

I would offer to mediate between the Tibetan government in exile and the PRC authorities to arrive at an amicable middle path solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fanling Monk

*Shaolin Kung Fu (&#23569;&#26519;&#21151;&#22827 *






Notice the feet are the real weapons here where the hands assist and divert.







My favorite defense techniques.

Shaolin Kung Fu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

474474 said:


> I can't find any good kung fu schools in dubai PP taiji is supposed to be that slow motion dance thing right? Quite entertaining and elegant, but i dont thing itll make me into the karate kid




Karate Kid is a movie about Kungfu but the sucker producers changed the name to "Karate" - a form of japanese martial art so as to avoid the political sentiment from dampening the box office in usa. This is better:

Part 1 is the introduction.Not much action in it:





I take you to part 4 for some Kungfu actions:






You can track down to view the whole movie if you are interested. It was a big hit in China.

Regarding your sitiuation in Dubai, I am afraid I cannot help you further because I am not familiar with any Kungfu school there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riteon

Qs : is it true that hong kong asia film awards will focus on only Chinese movies ??


----------



## shuttler

Try this series. Just this vid has over 3.3 million hits:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rickblood19

Did watch the Legend is Born: Ip man .... awesome movie but it still lacks the comic fight that jackie used to bring in ..... Nonetheless as it was based on a true story so it was very good


----------



## djsjs

Riteon said:


> Qs : is it true that hong kong asia film awards will focus on only Chinese movies ??



2007 
best original music--------Vishal DADLANI -------india

Greater China region got 5 of the 12 awards in 2007,8 of the 14 in 2008,7 of the 16 in 2009


----------



## Riteon

djsjs said:


> 2007
> best original music--------Vishal DADLANI -------india
> 
> Greater China region got 5 of the 12 awards in 2007,8 of the 14 in 2008,7 of the 16 in 2009




I mean , i heard recently that the Hong kong festival will not include foriegn entries for Awards .........just chinese .........is it true ??


----------



## djsjs

Riteon said:


> I mean , i heard recently that the Hong kong festival will not include foriegn entries for Awards .........just chinese .........is it true ??



2012: Greater China region got 12 of the 18 awards
.are you refering to 2013? Rub your eyes and wait
http://baike.baidu.com/view/1472896.htm


----------



## Imran Khan

yes i have what are alcohol laws of china and which are best places of night life in china for tourism


----------



## nForce

hey.. gud thread...

Can you tell me about the main industrial and agricultural regions in China,province-wise.I ask this because I think the coastal provinces of China are more industrialized or developed than the interior provinces.Also,I guess the interior provinces are scarecely populated.Is that true ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi

Imran Khan said:


> yes i have what are alcohol laws of china and which are best places of night life in china for tourism




Beer is cheaper thn the water...clubs remain open till 5 or sometimes till 6 oclock in weekends...depends on what u r drinking...vodkas are cheap...whisky is normal n cognacs like henessy n martel are pretty much expensive coz in clubs the original price of the bottle increase by 2 or 3 folds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Imran Khan said:


> yes i have what are alcohol laws of china and which are best places of night life in china for tourism


no driving after drinking.if caught,prepare for 15 days of detention
which are the best? hard to say .it depends on what you like and where you are .each city has its unique charm


----------



## Riteon

Malik Abdullah said:


> Beer is cheaper thn the water...clubs remain open till 5 or sometimes till 6 oclock in weekends...depends on what u r drinking...vodkas are cheap...whisky is normal n cognacs like henessy n martel are pretty much expensive coz in clubs the original price of the bottle increase by 2 or 3 folds




You know that always surprised me...1 bottle water is costlier than beer !!!



djsjs said:


> 2012: Greater China region got 12 of the 18 awards
> .are you refering to 2013? Rub your eyes and wait
> ??_???



yes iam referring to 2013


Link is chinese ....give a summary of relevant details please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

nForce said:


> hey.. gud thread...
> 
> Can you tell me about the main industrial and agricultural regions in China,province-wise.I ask this because I think the coastal provinces of China are more industrialized or developed than the interior provinces.Also,I guess the interior provinces are scarecely populated.Is that true ?


surely the coastal provinces of China are more industrialized or developed than the interior provinces.but interior provinces are now developing faster than coastal .and many interior cities are prosperous


----------



## djsjs

Riteon said:


> yes iam referring to 2013
> Link is chinese ....give a summary of relevant details please


 i dont know how it is going in 2013,no news of its changing.
Asian Film Awards - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Fireaxe888

Growth in infrastructure and cities has been incredible over there. Do you live in a megacity, and if so how do you find life there? Would you say it is overcrowded? Living in a city of "only" 1 million , I can't imagine how life must be in one.

Have you used any of the new high speed rail lines? If so, how are they?

Do you see the political status quo continuing into the forseeable future, or will we see Taiwanese/South Korean type reforms?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

ajtr said:


> My question is................
> 
> how much you make answering each question.............?



Imaginative
0*0=0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

ajtr said:


> My question is................
> 
> how much you make answering each question.............?


 


djsjs said:


> Imaginative
> 0*0=0



do you know that troll ajtr is trying to insult you?


----------



## eddieInUK

Fireaxe888 said:


> Growth in infrastructure and cities has been incredible over there. Do you live in a megacity, and if so how do you find life there? Would you say it is overcrowded? Living in a city of "only" 1 million , I can't imagine how life must be in one.
> Have you used any of the new high speed rail lines? If so, how are they?
> Do you see the political status quo continuing into the forseeable future, or will we see Taiwanese/South Korean type reforms?


The city is well organized, you might be lost in your first time, but soon you will find how to transport. HSR is still in construction, by the end of this year, a new HSR line from Beijing to Shenzhen will be released. 

For political reform, there is a big voice, but I think the next leader will mainly focus on Governmental reform, make the government more efficient, One-Party in charge will not be changed. 
If they do well, we will possibly become the largest economy in the world in 2020.


----------



## Plexyre

Imran Khan said:


> yes i have what are alcohol laws of china and which are best places of night life in china for tourism



For alcohol there is Baijiu, and the urban lifestyle of ganbei (toasting) when partying, where mates down an entire glass of baijiu 

If you ever visit Beijing there's an area called Sanlitun which is well known for night life and visited by a number of expats. Shanghai and Hong Kong are also known for tourism and night life.



nForce said:


> hey.. gud thread...
> 
> Can you tell me about the main industrial and agricultural regions in China,province-wise.I ask this because I think the coastal provinces of China are more industrialized or developed than the interior provinces.Also,I guess the interior provinces are scarecely populated.Is that true ?



The main industrial/export regions in China are the Pearl River Delta (southeast provinces) and Yangtze River Delta (eastern provinces). There are also SEZs (Special Economic Zones) designated by the government, where regulations are more favorable to promote development. Agriculture is focused principally in regions with rivers and fertile land (with the Central Plains region producing more than other regions).

While the costal provinces are the most developed regions in China, in recent years much attention has been given to developing the interior regions. The interior regions are the least populated in China largely due to not being as hospitable as the rest of China because of geography (there's the cold, permafrosted Tibetian highlands to the southwest, the Gobi desert to the north, and the Taklamakan desert to the northwest).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riteon

In South China sea or the japan island island issue...........China tends to take militaristic stance...even in the past with soviet union militry posture was taken............why is that China never goes for diplomatic resolution ??


----------



## itaskol

Riteon said:


> In South China sea or the japan island island issue...........China tends to take militaristic stance...even in the past with soviet union militry posture was taken............why is that China never goes for diplomatic resolution ??


we always go diplomatic resolution first.
but if we can not (bear, tolerate) it any longer. There's no need to stand it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

I haven't read the entire thread - too long.

I would like to know if You tube is officially permitted in China. 

An early reply from anyone shall be appreciated.

I haven't read the entire thread - too long.

I would like to know if You tube & Face Book is officially permitted / available in China. 

An early reply from anyone shall be appreciated.


----------



## Riteon

itaskol said:


> we always go diplomatic resolution first.
> but if we can not (bear, tolerate) it any longer. There's no need to stand it.



never heard of China and diplomacy..or else a very short diplomacy try..................even with SU you guys pumped the military next to the island to the teeth before backing down

I would like to read some links regarding China's Diplomacy attempts in recents scenarios......all i ever read is the military posture....hence direct me pleae


----------



## skyknight

third eye said:


> I haven't read the entire thread - too long.
> 
> I would like to know if You tube is officially permitted in China.
> 
> An early reply from anyone shall be appreciated.
> 
> I haven't read the entire thread - too long.
> 
> I would like to know if You tube & Face Book is officially permitted / available in China.
> 
> An early reply from anyone shall be appreciated.


It is officially banned in mainland China


----------



## third eye

skyknight said:


> It is officially banned in mainland China



Thanks but how then are so many ppl on mainland China on FB ? Isnt it illegal and could get them in trouble ?

I ask because a number of ppl I know keep traveling to China and they remain on FB all the time.

What are the implications if a foreigner is found to be using FB ?


----------



## Obambam

third eye said:


> I would like to know if *You tube* & *Face Book* is officially permitted / available in China.



Who needs Youtube and Facebook when you have Youku and RenRen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

third eye said:


> Thanks but how then are so many ppl on mainland China on FB ? Isnt it illegal and could get them in trouble ?
> 
> I ask because a number of ppl I know keep traveling to China and they remain on FB all the time.
> 
> What are the implications if a foreigner is found to be using FB ?


because many ppl know how to use proxy server.and there a many free software for it.


----------



## third eye

itaskol said:


> because many ppl know how to use proxy server.and there a many free software for it.



What if they get caught ?

Will it mean trouble ?


----------



## itaskol

third eye said:


> What if they get caught ?
> 
> Will it mean trouble ?


get caught for what? for visit youtube? 
nothing will happen.

a example:
**** site is illegal. but visit **** site is not illegal.
and for a lot of pron forum we dont even need proxies.

but you will get problem. if you download the **** film and try to sell it in public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyknight

third eye said:


> Thanks but how then are so many ppl on mainland China on FB ? Isnt it illegal and could get them in trouble ?
> 
> I ask because a number of ppl I know keep traveling to China and they remain on FB all the time.
> 
> What are the implications if a foreigner is found to be using FB ?


Well&#65292;you can access YB or FB even in the presence of the police&#65292;it wont get you in any trouble.
In China if you want to acess YB or FB you have to buy VPNs or use some free "FanQiang" softwares, proxies....

BTW&#65292;FB and YB are boring&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;if You understand Chinese language you will find The &#8220;Chinese Local Area Network&#8221;are more open
and interesting and convenient than the others...



third eye said:


> What if they get caught ?
> 
> Will it mean trouble ?


It is banned by GFW but accessing banned(Actually very few sites are banned, we can acesee 99.9% websites over the world without proxies) webs are not illegal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Riteon said:


> never heard of China and diplomacy..or else a very short diplomacy try..................even with SU you guys pumped the military next to the island to the teeth before backing down
> 
> I would like to read some links regarding China's Diplomacy attempts in recents scenarios......all i ever read is the military posture....hence direct me pleae



by the way, China has solved most boundary dispute by diplomacy attempts, 
the former SCO is used for talking boundary and Boundary disarmament, solved the boundary problem with Rassia(1991, 2004 sign two Agreements), Kazakhstan&#65288;1994&#65289;,Kirghizstan&#65288;1996&#65289;, Tajikistan&#65288;1999&#65289;&#65292;then 2001, SCO came out; 

In 1999, China and VN signed agreement about land boundary dispute after 10 years talking

and China ,Bhutan talked on boundary dispute for 28 years, 20 times, will go on talking;

From now on, China solved boundary disputes are all by talking, 

all the Border war happened when the other make Military action, such as 

Indian forward policy(1962), 

1969 Rassian attacked Zhenbao Island, 
1988 VN attacked Chinese Yongshu Reef in south Sea 

Hu's APEC attendance helps boost integrity, innovation, development, prosperity: FM - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Hu's APEC attendance helps boost integrity, innovation, development, prosperity: FM VLADIVOSTOK, Sept. 9 (Xinhua) -- Chinese President Hu Jintao's attendance at APEC's 20th informal economic leaders' meeting has achieved a complete success by helping strengthen regional economic integrity, technological innovation, development and prosperity, Foreign Minister Yang Jiechi said Sunday.

The world economy was recovering slowly and there were still some destabilizing factors and uncertainties, Yang, who had accompanied Hu during the trip, said.

Asia Pacific, on the whole, maintained sound momentum of growth, but the region should not overlook the impact brought about by the grave challenges facing the global economy, he added.

Yang said that under the theme of "Integrate to Grow, Innovate to Prosper," President Hu discussed with leaders of other APEC members trade and investment liberalization, regional economic integration, food security as well as cooperation in fostering innovative growth.

During the event, President Hu delivered key-note speeches, fully expounding on China's positions and proposals.

Besides, he extensively contacted economic leaders and people from all walks of life, exchanging in-depth views on regional situation, as well as cooperation and future development within the framework of APEC.

Hu's attendance has mainly yielded fruit in the following five aspects, Yang said.

First, he elaborated on proposals in boosting Asia-Pacific economic development.

Hu stressed that under the current circumstances, to ensure growth, promote stability and pursue development remains the top priority of members of the region.

Hu called on all parties to deepen reform, opening up and cooperation and pursue common development in a spirit of unity and win-win cooperation to advance the process of building a global economic governance mechanism, build a fair, just, inclusive and well-managed international economic structure, accelerate the shift of the growth model, and adjust the economic structure, and strive for comprehensive, coordinated and sustainable economic growth.

Hu said all parties should remain committed to opening-up, resolutely oppose protectionism in all manifestations, push forward the Doha Round negotiations, and jointly foster a free, open and fair international trading environment and establish a new type of global development partnership that is more equal and balanced to enable all people to benefit from economic globalization and growth.

Second, his attendance has advanced APEC's pragmatic cooperation.

On the issue of trade and investment liberalization and regional economic integration, Hu said APEC member economies should move forward trade and investment liberalization and facilitation with the Bogor Goals at its core.

On the issue of stepping up food security, Hu proposed to lay a solid foundation, increase capital investment and input of science of technology, enhance comprehensive agricultural production capacity, strengthen the development of food markets infrastructure, and stabilize prices.

On the issue of establishing reliable supply chains, Hu proposed to continue to scale up investment in infrastructure, enhance connectivity and network building in the region and create sound policy environment.

On the issue of strengthening policies in support of scientific and technological innovation, Hu stressed the need to increase investment in research and development, enhance the training and mobility of innovative and high-skilled personnel and strengthen technology dissemination and transfer.

Hu also elaborated on China's propositions on trade and investment liberalization, integration. He called for greater efforts to disseminate environmental technologies, enhance capacity building and help developing economies to raise capacity in environmental industries and sustainable growth, while taking into account different development levels and specific conditions of individual member economies.

Third, Hu, in the speeches, has guided APEC's future development orientation.

Hu said APEC has grown into an important force in improving the global economic governance mechanism and promoting dynamic cooperation in the region.

In face of a new situation, Hu pointed out that the member economies should act in a spirit of unity and perseverance and adopt a flexible, pragmatic and consensus-based approach.

He also called for open and inclusive cooperation on the basis of seeking common ground while reserving differences to pursue mutual benefits to strive for new progress and reach new heights in economic cooperation in the Asia-Pacific region.

Fourth, his speeches have strengthened confidence of the international community toward China's economic development

Yang said China occupies an important position in the current world economy and its economic prospect has drawn great attentions. Hu, in his speeches, introduced China's economic development.

Hu stressed China always adheres to setting strategic restructuring of its economy as the main direction of Chinese economy, combining economic development with improving people's livelihoods, implementing the strategies of revitalizing the country through science and education and of strengthening the country through talents, and practising the basic state policy of opening up.

Hu said China's development will create good development opportunities for Asia Pacific. He welcomed all parties to participate in the process of China's reform, opening up and modernization.

APEC member economies spoke highly of China's significant contributions to regional stability and prosperity, and to the world economic recovery as well, Yang said.

Fifth, his attendance has advanced bilateral relations between China and related countries

During the event, Hu met with APEC leaders of Russia, Vietnam, Indonesia, Brunei and Canada and reached consensus after exchanging views on bilateral ties, regional situation and cooperation.

When meeting Russian President Vladimir Putin on the sidelines of the event, the two leaders reached broad consensus on major issues of common concern and on deepening the comprehensive China-Russia strategic cooperative partnership.

The two sides agreed to deepen strategic mutual trust, strengthen cooperation in key areas of investment, establish a cooperative mechanism on security and law enforcement, set up a mechanism of regular meetings between local government officials, ensure the success of China-Russia tourism year activities, and coordinate and cooperate closely on major regional and international issues to jointly promote regional and world peace, stability and development.

While meeting with Vietnamese President Truong Tan Sang, Hu stressed that the two sides should seek political solution to territorial disputes in the South China Sea, adhere to the path of shelving disputes and of common development and stick to bilateral negotiations and friendly consultation to maintain peace and stability of the South China Sea and avoid taking any unilateral action that may aggravate, complicate or internationalize the disputes.
Hu also met with his Indonesian counterpart Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono and Bruneian Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah respectively on the sidelines of the event and agreed to maintain high-level exchanges, enhance political mutual trust, expand cooperation in trade and investment and promote people-to-people exchanges.

Yang said the leaders agreed to actively implement the Declaration on the Conduct of Parties in the South China Sea, solve the issue through dialogue and consultation, advance practical cooperation in the South China Sea and jointly maintain regional stability.

Hu also reiterated China's support for the leading role of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) in East Asia cooperation and support for the ASEAN integration process.

Yang said China-Canada relations maintained a good development momentum and have great potentials for cooperation.

While meeting with Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper, the two leaders expressed the will to strengthen cooperation, enhance mutual trust, promote trade and investment, expand people-to-people exchanges and strengthen communication and coordination in world and regional affairs.

On the sidelines of the event, Hu met with Japanese Prime Minister Yoshihiko Noda here on Sunday and made clear China's position on its relations with Japan and the Diaoyu Islands issue.

Yang said peace, development and cooperation are the popular sentiment of the Asia-Pacific region and the trend of the times. China needs Asia Pacific for development, and Asia Pacific needs China for prosperity, he added.

Yang said Hu's attendance at the event displayed China's will to combine China's development with that of Asia Pacific together, and showed its ideologies of good neighborliness, openness and inclusiveness, and cooperation for win-win results.

Yang said China will continue to work with all parties to create a better future of a peaceful, stable and commonly prosperous Asia Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Itaskol & Skynight

Many thanks for your inputs.

TE


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

nForce said:


> hey.. gud thread...
> 
> Can you tell me about the main industrial and agricultural regions in China,province-wise.I ask this because I think the coastal provinces of China are more industrialized or developed than the interior provinces.Also,I guess the interior provinces are scarecely populated.Is that true ?



No the population is evenly distributed between interior and coastal provinces. Big interior provinces in population are Henan, Sichuan, Hunan and Hubei. The biggest city is Chongqing, in the interior, at 35 million. The problem is that 1/3 the land is covered by 2 provinces and most of that land is desert and mountain.

The primary industrial regions are: Pearl River Delta (Guangdong) &#65288;&#29664;&#19977;&#35282;&#65289;. Yangtse Delta (&#38271;&#19977;&#35282;&#65289;(Jiangsu/Shanghai/Zhejiang).

However, in terms of technology (RD as percentage of GDP, number of tier 1 universities, etc), #1 is Beijing-Tianjin corridor, #2 is Yangtse Delta, #3 is Hubei and soon Hunan. 

Wuhan is the capital of Hubei and has the most college students of any city in the country and possibly in the world - there's 35 universities each with enrollment of 20,000+ (and several over 35,000+), 350 national and corporate research labs, a major semiconductor foundry, one of the world's biggest steel companies (Wuhan Steel), and over 1000 high tech startups. It is a college city but also heavy industry.

Personally, I don't like Guangdong which is the typical example of "the coast". Its not really for academic types or idealistic people. Its more for cowboy style entrepreneurs. There's much more of a "get rich fast at any cost" attitude and everyone from CEOs to waitresses think that way. The problem is research from here gets sent out to subsidize them. Major advances in chemicals, photonics, etc. are made in Beijing, Shanghai, Wuhan (top 3 cities in RD) and then the production gets outsourced to Guangdong. Outsourcing is a major problem even within the country and many people, even college graduates, can't find jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

What do you think how the South China Sea dispute can be overcome?
What can China take and give?


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

Viet said:


> What do you think how the South China Sea dispute can be overcome?
> What can China take and give?



Power speaks louder. 
China will not take or give, because the SCS belongs to China, never change.


----------



## Bombay Dude

What do Chinese think of them soon to being the World's Largest Christian Nation?


----------



## Viet

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> Power speaks louder.
> China will not take or give, because the SCS belongs to China, never change.




No compromise?


----------



## Srinivas

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> Power speaks louder.
> China will not take or give, because the SCS belongs to China, never change.



This is what Hitler thought before world war 2, Germany never recovered even after 60 years.


----------



## itaskol

Viet said:


> No compromise?


It is so complex. I dont think that anyone of us will answer you this question.
but I hope the SCS problem will be solved in peace.


----------



## indianfriend81

india,china,pakistan should cooperate with each other work together to beat the western fraud countries then we will be the top class countries in the world. We should leave our problems solve through peaceful talks and work for our betterment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hideki Yukawa

I have understood China. I may need not to ask anything. I only want to ask all of you: When will China collapses?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itaskol

Hideki Yukawa said:


> I have understood China. I may need not to ask anything. I only want to ask all of you: When will China collapses?


It is so disgusting to see a japanese here.
piss off!!!&#12288;&#29399;&#26085;&#30340;


----------



## ChinaToday

Hideki Yukawa said:


> I have understood China. I may need not to ask anything. I only want to ask all of you: When will China collapses?



May be one month after japan collapse



itaskol said:


> It is so disgusting to see a japanese here.
> piss off!!!&#12288;&#29399;&#26085;&#30340;



Take it easy bro you cannt stop people having wet dreams


----------



## shuttler

Hideki Yukawa said:


> I have understood China. I may need not to ask anything. I only want to ask all of you: When will China collapses?



I dont know if you are japanese. My answer is NO!

japanese have to worry about themselves first, then the indians about theirs too!


----------



## ChinaToday

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> This is what Hitler thought before world war 2, Germany never recovered even after 60 years.



Germany never recovered? i bet you millions of indians would give up their assss to migrate to germany, now take your trolling some where else stop derail this nice thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

indianfriend81 said:


> india,china,pakistan should cooperate with each other work together to beat the western fraud countries then we will be the top class countries in the world. We should leave our problems solve through peaceful talks and work for our betterment.



we have our border in dispute. you guys have to vacate the area and let us move in peacefully! Okay?



Bombay Dude said:


> What do Chinese think of them soon to being the World's Largest Christian Nation?



as long as we are in control they are free to practise Christianity but just dont listen and follow Vatican's order to subversively trying to create any trouble!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riteon

shuttler said:


> I dont know if you are japanese. My answer is NO!
> 
> japanese have to worry about themselves first, then the indians about theirs too!


----------



## Riteon

ChinaToday said:


> Germany never recovered? i bet you millions of indians would give up their assss to migrate to germany, now take your trolling some where else stop derail this nice thread



So we are not like you......you must be talking from your experience in UK


----------



## shuttler

Riteon said:


>



there is no flame as long as you recognise the truth. you dont talk as if the border dispute is not there or the troubles in the respective countries disappear in an instant! we have to be realistic!


----------



## Riteon

shuttler said:


> we have our border in dispute. you guys have to vacate the area and let us move in peacefully! Okay?




Not ok !!! why dont you let go peacefully ,haoma ?



shuttler said:


> there is no flame as long as you recognise the truth. you dont talk as if the border dispute is not there or the troubles in the respective countries disappear in an instant! we have to be realistic!



Being realistic has two version ......you are inflexible in yours..........so there exist flame


----------



## shuttler

Riteon said:


> So we are not like you......you must be talking from your experience in UK



That is an Ozie flag. Not UK!


----------



## Riteon

itaskol said:


> It is so disgusting to see a japanese here.
> piss off!!!&#12288;&#29399;&#26085;&#30340;



Replying hate with hate defeats the purpose....indifference ,indifference,indifference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Riteon said:


> Not ok !!! why dont you let go peacefully ,haoma ?
> 
> 
> 
> Being realistic has two version ......you are inflexible in yours..........so there exist flame



I dont mire my head in the sand! that's all!


----------



## Riteon

shuttler said:


> That is an Ozie flag. Not UK!



Oh well for china today its not gonna feel any different 


Why dont we try to keep this thread free from trolling..........i got involved thanks to china today


----------



## shuttler

On the civilian matters like culture, city lives etc we can keep talking into the next millenium.
On true co-operation of China, Pakistan and india, such as forming a nexus in political and military alliance to balance other external powers , we cannot ignore the border issues!


----------



## Riteon

shuttler said:


> On the civilian matters like culture, city lives etc we can keep talking into the next millenium.
> On true co-operation of China, Pakistan and india, such as forming a nexus in political and military alliance to balance other external powers , we cannot ignore the border issues!



Any indian political party that let china has Arunachal pradesh will be the opposition party for teh next 100 years....Arunachal pradesh/south tibet is democratic state ...hence they will never want to be part of china....on top of that they are completely infused with indian systems and ways
We host Dalai lama....who is also considered a spiritual leader by many in India



The Chinese leader who lets go of border issue will be deamed,removed and his family name added to all craps in history . Due to spreading over nationalistic sentiments in china...letting go was never an option in any case.......on top of that China had a hand initially in the NE movement which later on stopped....but now is actively helping PA against India .......



So shuttler how do you propose we go forward ??


----------



## itaskol

shuttler said:


> On the civilian matters like culture, city lives etc we can keep talking into the next millenium.
> On true co-operation of China, Pakistan and india, such as forming a nexus in political and military alliance to balance other external powers , we cannot ignore the border issues!



it is wrong logic. more co-operation between both countries, can make it easier to solve the border dispute.If we want to solve this borader issues in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Hideki Yukawa said:


> I have understood China. I may need not to ask anything. I only want to ask all of you: When will China collapses?


After Japan..........


----------



## shuttler

itaskol said:


> it is wrong logic. more co-operation between both countries, can make it easier to solve the border dispute.



It may go both ways!

Take a look at the indians' reaction to our dispute with the japanese:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-far-east/206794-japan-announce-disputed-island-purchase-5.html#post3402376

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riteon

shuttler said:


> It may go both ways!
> 
> Take a look at the indians' reaction to our dispute with the japanese:




Well All chinese are not like...there are sensible people like itaskol and djsjs
then there is trolls like china today, sino challenger..............

So how did you expect the indians to be homogenous ??


----------



## shuttler

Riteon said:


> Any indian political party that let china has Arunachal pradesh will be the opposition party for teh next 100 years....Arunachal pradesh/south tibet is democratic state ...hence they will never want to be part of china....on top of that they are completely infused with indian systems and ways
> We host Dalai lama....who is also considered a spiritual leader by many in India
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese leader who lets go of border issue will be deamed,removed and his family name added to all craps in history . Due to spreading over nationalistic sentiments in china...letting go was never an option in any case.......on top of that China had a hand initially in the NE movement which later on stopped....but now is actively helping PA against India .......
> 
> So shuttler how do you propose we go forward ??



If indian government recognises the land belong to China officially. We will take care of the rest. Regarding the dispora and religions of the inhabitants there, they should have the option of staying in the territory under our rules or they are happy to go residing in india for good. A bit of resettlement policy has to be impletmented. such as monetary incentives and compensations. It just takes time. We dont like to have a war as manifested in 1962. At the end of the skirmish, we left!


----------



## Riteon

shuttler said:


> If indian government recognises the land belong to China officially. We will take care of the rest. Regarding the dispora and religions of the inhabitants there, they should have the option of staying in the territory under our rules or they are happy to go residing in india for good. A bit of resettlement policy has to be impletmented. such as monetary incentives and compensations. It just takes time. We dont like to have a war as manifested in 1962. At the end of the skirmish, we left!




Do you have reading probelm.....Do you know what it means to be inflexible, Rigid ??

Arunachal people DONT want to be part of china !!! they love the democracy !!! ...Hence AP will never be given to China , like how Tibet will never be independent !!! 

Indian Government nor its people....nor the Indigenious Residents of AP considers themself Chinese or communist or want to be part of it..............




So what other options do we have ???


----------



## twocents

Viet said:


> No compromise?



For years China has been calling for joint exploration of natural resources in SCS. That offer is still on the table, I believe. The steps that China has taken recently is a demonstration of its will to stop furthur encroachment on its interests by other claimants, mainly Vietnam and the Philippines.


----------



## shuttler

Riteon said:


> Do you have reading probelm.....Do you know what it means to be inflexible, Rigid ??
> 
> Arunachal people DONT want to be part of china !!! they love the democracy !!! ...Hence AP will never be given to China , like how Tibet will never be independent !!!
> 
> Indian Government nor its people....nor the Indigenious Residents of AP considers themself Chinese or communist or want to be part of it..............
> 
> 
> So what other options do we have ???



I dont want to go into details of indians democracy which everyone knows is a joke. That is the best option I have. It is flexible enough. Okay?

Let's move on talking about culture, civilization, movies etc,



twocents said:


> For years China has been calling for joint exploration of natural resources in SCS. That offer is still on the table, I believe. The steps that China has taken recently is a demonstration of its will to stop furthur encroachment on its interests by other claimants, mainly Vietnam and the Philippines.



Correct! That also applies to Diaoyu islands with the japanese!


----------



## chauism

shuttler said:


> If indian government recognises the land belong to China officially. We will take care of the rest. Regarding the dispora and religions of the inhabitants there, they should have the option of staying in the territory under our rules or they are happy to go residing in india for good. A bit of resettlement policy has to be impletmented. such as monetary incentives and compensations. It just takes time. We dont like to have a war as manifested in 1962. At the end of the skirmish, we left!


 
Indian government will ask China the same for Aksai Chin which is under China's admistration in return. However Aksai Chin has more strategic value for China than Arunachal Pradesh, so it is not going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riteon

shuttler said:


> I dont want to go into details of indians democracy which everyone knows is a joke. That is the best option I have. It is flexible enough. Okay?



What you dont appreciate is a joke,what you dont understand is irrelevant. what you think is right.......................oh well iam the same.........therefore lets agree to disagree and let our lingdaozhe sort it out in time ..............





Q : how is confucianism different from Taoism ? What are the major religion in China other than communism



chauism said:


> Indian government will ask China the same for Aksai Chin which is under China's admistration in return. However Aksai Chin has more strategic value for China than Arunachal Pradesh, so it is not going to happen.




So how do propose both countries move forward...obviously sentiments of people on both sides are too strong for any favourable agreement.....pleae give your view point


----------



## kollang

hi
1-how do you write Iran in Chinese?what about the pronunciation of that?

2-what is the image of Iran on chinese people memory?a depressing desert with brainwashed people who are the enemy of west?

thanks


----------



## shuttler

chauism said:


> Indian government will ask China the same for Aksai Chin which is under China's admistration in return. However Aksai Chin has more strategic value for China than Arunachal Pradesh, so it is not going to happen.



Aksai Chin was occupied due to our victory of the war, was it not? Just like Falkland islands`/ Islas Malvinas. But AP was gifted to the indians due to UK.



kollang said:


> hi
> 1-how do you write Iran in Chinese?what about the pronunciation of that?



yi lang &#20234;&#26391;



> 2-what is the image of Iran on chinese people memory?a depressing desert with brainwashed people who are the enemy if west?
> 
> thanks




Intelligent people, great culture - best carpets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riteon

shuttler said:


> Aksai Chin was occupied due to our victory of the war, was it not? Just like Falkland islands`/ Islas Malvinas. But AP was gifted to the indians due to UK.




hypocrisy hyppcrisy hypocrisy...too bad shuttle...thought you were a genuine well wisher of going forward


----------



## shuttler

Riteon said:


> hypocrisy hyppcrisy hypocrisy...too bad shuttle...thought you were a genuine well wisher of going forward



Seriously, do you think you can start a similar thread on india (without the taboos)?


----------



## Viet

another question (no SCS stuff):
do you think China should agree with Vietnam on a Visafree country visit, let say for a duration of 30 days?
Or should China join ASEAN to become part of a China-ASEAN economic bloc in 2015?

(ASEAN goals by 2015: full economic integration, creating a single market and production base, free flow of goods, services, investment, capital and labor, and of course visafree country visit)


----------



## xuxu1457

kollang said:


> hi
> 1-how do you write Iran in Chinese?what about the pronunciation of that?
> &#20234;&#26391;&#65292; /yi lang/, /yi: l&#923;ng/
> 2-what is the image of Iran on chinese people memory?a depressing desert with brainwashed people who are the enemy of west?
> 
> thanks



brainwashed people ? no, infact the man who call others the brainwashed is the real brainwashed one

Iran, I introduce some article from a Chinese visit Iran,
Openness, safety find home in Iran crowds
http://www.globaltimes.cn/NEWS/tabi...s-about-Iran-mask-very-different-reality.aspx
If a friend reminds you not to randomly take pictures in Iran, especially of Iranian women, he is mistaken. If a Western report sees Iran as a repressed, closed nation, then it is also mistaken. If you come to Iran expecting stereotypes gleaned from friends or Western reports, then you are gravely mistaken.

I made a grave mistake on the first day I arrived in Tehran earlier this month. I did not take a single picture of the Persian beauties around, until four fashionable girls in bright-colored clothes sat next to our lunch table. After five minutes of hesitation, I asked them whether I could take their picture. They immediately assumed elegant poses, smiling for the cameras. 

This was just the beginning of our love affair with Iran. At one point, a pretty female diplomat welcomed us. Praised for her beauty, she smiled and joked in fluent Chinese: "Should I introduce you to an Iranian girlfriend?" 

Within the first day, I found my knowledge about Iran was nearly completely wrong. In Iran, I noticed 1984 sold in a small bookstore. Is there more thorough criticism toward an authoritarian society than this book?

Before leaving for Iran, a young female scholar in our visiting group asked Mahdi Safari, the Iranian ambassador to China, about the color and style of the head covering she should wear in Iran. 

The ambassador responded with a smile: Whatever kind of covering is fine, as long as it is worn to show your respect. In Tehran, wearing a covering is merely a habit - it conceals neither the colorful clothes and ornaments worn under the black robe, nor the passionate hearts beneath conservative appearances.

After the Islamic revolution in 1979, there were no female singers, bars or karaoke in Iran. The entertainment industry and night life in Iran have been greatly shrunk. Even in Tehran, the most open city in Iran, bodily contact between men and women is completely forbidden, including handshakes. Adultery theoretically can lead to the parties being garroted. 

But according to locals, people do not suffer sexual repression. Temporary marriages are legal. If the couple agree, the marriage can last merely one or two days, as long as the man is Muslim, and the woman is single, divorced or a widow. 

An Iranian diplomat told me candidly that there are prostitutes in Iran, "We are cracking down on prostitution. But you know, that's part of humanity, and is thus difficult to eliminate."

Indeed, Tehran has no night life, but people are not lonely at all. Romantic entanglements are as frequent as in other countries. 

A friend told me that one-night stands are common. As a result, private clinics run a good side business performing illegal abortions, and sex goods sell well.

It is not that Iran is suffering from social deprivation, but that there are too many external stereotypes about this allegedly extremely conservative, dull and isolated country. Words like romance, elegance and passion, usually used to describe France and the US, also apply to the Iranian society. 

Such descriptions echo through history. At Isfahan's Chehel Sotoun Palace, frescoes of semi-naked women have existed for more than 400 years. In Iran, a tourism book about this country has a Persian beauty decorating its first page, with the caption reading: "What is Iran? It's the fervent heart beneath women's black mantillas."

Going through Iran's history, one would find that such reserve is actually key to the Iranian personality. 

In the past millennium, Iran was occupied or invaded by the Arab Empire, Mongolia, the Ottoman Empire, the British Empire and Russia. But despite all these obstacles, their civilization, script and national culture have never halted to grow vigorously.

In that millennium, Iran's surrounding civilizations, including ancient Egypt and Babylon all fell apart, while Iran has endured. With this in mind, I believe we will not be overly confused when discussing Iran's position as the only regional power standing against the No.1 global superpower.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/NEWS/tabid/99/ID/698144/Dignity-is-Irans-greatest-weapon-against-US.aspx
ä¼&#352;æ&#339;&#8212;åè®°ï¼&#710;ä¸&#352;ï¼&#8240; - è¯&#8222;è®º - FTä¸*æ&#8211;&#8225;ç½&#8216;
ä¼&#352;æ&#339;&#8212;åè®°ï¼&#710;ä¸&#8249;ï¼&#8240; - è¯&#8222;è®º - FTä¸*æ&#8211;&#8225;ç½&#8216;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

twocents said:


> For years China has been calling for *joint exploration of natural resources in SCS*. That offer is still on the table, I believe. The steps that China has taken recently is a demonstration of its will to stop furthur encroachment on its interests by other claimants, mainly *Vietnam *and the Philippines.




I am not aware of that. Can you provide a source pls?


----------



## xuxu1457

Viet said:


> another question (no SCS stuff):
> do you think China should agree with Vietnam on a Visafree country visit, let say for a duration of 30 days?
> Or should China join ASEAN to become part of a China-ASEAN economic bloc in 2015?
> 
> (ASEAN goals by 2015: full economic integration, creating a single market and production base, free flow of goods, services, investment, capital and labor, and of course visafree country visit)



1. should 
2. China-ASEAN is already a free trade zone, but I don't think China will become a member of ASEAN, 
bcs if China join ASEAN (42% population of China, 46% land of China, 20% economy of China), then ASEAN will be dominanted by China and become a follower of China, both China and Asean don't want to see this happen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

this is a really great thread..i got very informative responses from the Chinese members of the forum..

Okay another question.. can some enlighten me about their alma mater..the schools colleges and the universities in particular and the educational system in general.Is there a centralized board of education or that is taken care of province-wise?How many universities are there in China and how evenly they are distributed across different provinces of China ?Also.. some pictures of the schools and colleges would be nice..better if personal clicks and not those that we can find on google.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twocents

Viet said:


> I am not aware of that. Can you provide a source pls?



I'll have to find one. All the other Chinese members will certainly vouch for it. They, like me, are fully aware of that position. It was Deng Xiaoping who made that proposal at least 20 years ago. Deng died in 1997.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ephone

If you are still remembering you have a caste or belong to a caste, I have to say deep in your mind, or at least deep in many indians' minds, they still think caste system is valid. There is nothing more I want to add here. Remember the words from declaration of independence and india is called as the biggest democracy country? Isn't it ironic?



rickblood19 said:


> Back in olden days it was considered to be bad but nowadays in Atleast in urban cities i can guarantee u that no one even asks others caste ...... but in villages it might be prevalent today also ..... It is just in vedic hinduism we consider every life in earth as important so it was advisable to not eat other life forms ....but yeah a lot of uppercaste people including brahmins do eat non veg ..heck even the brahmins eat it ...myself being one


----------



## Riteon

ephone said:


> If you are still remembering you have a caste or belong to a caste, I have to say deep in your mind, or at least deep in many indians' minds, they still think caste system is valid. There is nothing more I want to add here. Remember the words from declaration of independence and india is called as the biggest democracy country? Isn't it ironic?




How is it ironic ...care to explain ?? Caste system is still prevalent to an extent..............but its a social stigma that has been having reduced importance day by day.................hence in time it will be completely irrelevant...............we prefer slow methids than a cultural revolution which might need a large sacrifice



shuttler said:


> Seriously, do you think you can start a similar thread on india (without the taboos)?



Ok i will start a thread

http://www.defence.pk/forums/central-south-asia/207393-any-questions-regarding-india.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eddieInUK

indianfriend81 said:


> india,china,pakistan should cooperate with each other work together to beat the western fraud countries then we will be the top class countries in the world. We should leave our problems solve through peaceful talks and work for our betterment.


I agree with you. The problems we are meeting right now is all left by British. It is not made by us. If we can not solve it, leave it there and be patient. Focus on development and improve people's life.



kollang said:


> hi
> 1-how do you write Iran in Chinese?what about the pronunciation of that?
> 2-what is the image of Iran on chinese people memory?a depressing desert with brainwashed people who are the enemy of west?
> thanks



A Muslim state, rich of oil and natural resource. Strong military, better political system compared with other kingdom Muslim countries. A strong president, enemy of USA is our friends. Not brainwashed, smart people because you guys develop a lot of technology by yourself. If you are Iranian, show your attitude of USA, Chinese will love you a lot. Right now sanctioned by US and China want some collaboration.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

eddieInUK said:


> I agree with you. The problems we are meeting right now is all left by British. It is not made by us. If we can not solve it, leave it there and be patient. Focus on development and improve people's life.
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim state, rich of oil and natural resource.* Strong military, better political system compared with other kingdom Muslim countries. A strong president, enemy of USA is our friends. Not brainwashed, smart people because you guys develop a lot of technology by yourself. If you are Iranian, show your attitude of USA, Chinese will love you a lot.* Right now sanctioned by US and China want some collaboration.





Sorry, I must say the bold part is bullshit!


----------



## eddieInUK

Viet said:


> Sorry, I must say the bold part is bullshit!


Mate, I am talking about Iran, why are you so angry ?? Anything wrong with these info ?


----------



## Viet

eddieInUK said:


> Mate, I am talking about Iran, why are you so angry ?? Anything wrong with these info ?




I am not angry. I believe you think so because of your hate on the USA.
Do you really think that Iran has strong army (vs. Israel) and its political system as well as its theocracy are better than other Muslim neighbors (vs. Jordan)?


----------



## eddieInUK

Viet said:


> I am not angry. I believe you think so because of your hate on USA.
> Do you really think that Iran has strong army (vs. Israel) and its political system as well as its theocracy are better than other Muslim neighbors (vs. Jordan)?


Iran just recovered back from Iran-Iraqi war, it is sanctioned by US for 20 years, due to this situation, they did a very good job, Iran right now can not officially use dollars, without dollars, how you do business ? 

If you have been to Jordan or Saudi, when you saw the royal palace all over the country, when the King's family is depressing the people and enjoy the super priority, you will realize it.

Due to Israel, they got massive funding from the Super Power USA, look at USA stock market, the top companies are all owned by Jewish. And who can fund Iran, even all the Arabs do not like them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

nForce said:


> this is a really great thread..i got very informative responses from the Chinese members of the forum..
> 
> Okay another question.. can some enlighten me about their alma mater..the schools colleges and the universities in particular and the educational system in general.Is there a centralized board of education or that is taken care of province-wise?How many universities are there in China and how evenly they are distributed across different provinces of China ?Also.. some pictures of the schools and colleges would be nice..better if personal clicks and not those that we can find on google.


 
There are broadly speaking 3 types of universities, entrance to which level is decided by exam scores falling into certain categories.

Tier 1 - National universities. They're funded directly by a government ministry, usually Education or Science and Industry. These have comprehensive PhD programs, large student bodies and the latest research equipment. There are 100 of these schools, ranging from top tier Tsinghua and Peking U. to less known Wuhan Tech. They're roughly equivalent to a "research oriented state university" in the US, like University of Michigan.

Tier 2 - Provincial universities. These are funded mostly by the provinces, though all schools get funding from Ministry of Education. They're teaching based, not research based, so most only have MS programs. They're the rough equivalent of "teaching oriented state universities" like Grand Rapids State University or Southern Illinois.

Tier 3 - Private universities. They are accredited but not funded by the public. They are easy to get in, but only offer BS level degrees and are less prestigious than the public universities.

The most popular majors are: computer science, electrical engineering, mechanical engineering, environmental engineering, foreign languages, law, accounting and finance, architecture, clinical medicine, business management.


----------



## chauism

shuttler said:


> Aksai Chin was occupied due to our victory of the war, was it not? Just like Falkland islands`/ Islas Malvinas. But AP was gifted to the indians due to UK.



With my limited knowledge at this matter, China have had actually control of Aksin Chin way before the independence of India or establishment of PRC, before that it was controlled by the British. Although the boundary was never demarcated between China and Britain at that time, due to British concerns that Aksin Chin might fall into Russia's hand and they were in no position to defend it against Russian, and China is showing interest in that area, so George Macartney proposed to put most of Aksin Chin in China's control and this would act as a buffer zone between Britain and Russia in the end of 19th century.. So in short, if China accuse India taking Arunachal Pradesh because Britain had handed it over to the Indian, then the same hold truth for China's control over Aksin Chin.


----------



## AHMED85

What is the common mentality of Peoples for their country in the Way of 
1) Education 
2) Work 
3) Loyalty
& 

How the National power full Intelligence participating in Country Development...


----------



## eddieInUK

AHMED85 said:


> What is the common mentality of Peoples for their country in the Way of
> 1) Education
> 2) Work
> 3) Loyalty
> &
> How the National power full Intelligence participating in Country Development...


This question nobody could answer you. Education work Loyalty, the whole world thinks they are important. This question is too general, mate.


----------



## AHMED85

eddieInUK said:


> This question nobody could answer you. Education work Loyalty, the whole world thinks they are important. This question is too general, mate.



Any one Who Live Inside China can Do THis by Its Fruitfully observation...

What is the common mentality of Peoples for their country in the Way of
1) Education
2) Work
3) Loyalty
&

How the National power full Intelligence participating in Country Development...

And Dont THink About it is too General but think about the Reality... Some time we can not give answer about the simple things..


----------



## Pride

Nee Hao! I am sorry, i didn't go through all the points but I have following few questions.

1) What are your favorite time pass during weekends? Like if you ask here many Indians say or not say will go to malls,watch Bollywood Movies.

2) who are the famous heroes among Chinese in general? Jackie Chan is international so he is out of bounds.

3) What is the name of Chinese Secret agency and who controls it, CCP or Army ?


----------



## Johny D

1.	How relationships like Sister, Brother, Cousin, Aunt, Uncle matter to you? 
2.	What do your society in general prefer, love or arrange marriage?


----------



## kollang

Viet said:


> Sorry, I must say the bold part is bullshit!


is it wrong that Iran has the fastest science growth among all countries?is that wrong that Iran's economy is still progressing despite the hardest and unfair sanctions?
is it wrong that Iran is INDEPENDENCE?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

JD_In said:


> 1.	How relationships like Sister, Brother, Cousin, Aunt, Uncle matter to you?
> 2.	What do your society in general prefer, love or arrange marriage?



1. general good to v good. becos the effect of 1-child policy, many family do not have sisters/brothers
2. I have never heard of anything about arranged marriage amongst our friends or relatives. Not even in my mom and dad''s generation.
india still has arranged marrigae today. doesnt it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauism

shuttler said:


> 1. general good to v good. becos the effect of 1-child policy, many family do not have sisters/brothers
> 2. I have never heard of anything about arranged marriage amongst our friends or relatives. Not even in my mom and dad''s generation.
> india still has arranged marrigae today


statistically arranged marriages produce happier family than free love ones. Love in marriage is overrated, that is something you do outside of marriage.


----------



## shuttler

Pride said:


> Nee Hao! I am sorry, i didn't go through all the points but I have following few questions.
> 
> 1) What are your favorite time pass during weekends? Like if you ask here many Indians say or not say will go to malls,watch Bollywood Movies.
> 
> 2) who are the famous heroes among Chinese in general? Jackie Chan is international so he is out of bounds.
> 
> 3) What is the name of Chinese Secret agency and who controls it, CCP or Army ?



1. as multifarious as you find in any countries
2. many and various! sports figures, movies stars generally are idols not herioes, the taikonauts, historic/ revolutionary figures, someone who has contributed to our Country - like the scientists who invented the bombs and satellites in our history
Jackie is generally regarded as a movie star more than a national hero



chauism said:


> statistically arranged marriages produce happier family than free love ones. Love in marriage is overrated, that is something you do outside of marriage.



haha that is probably because nowadays people do not regard marriage and family as serious as older generations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pride

shuttler said:


> 1. as multifarious as you find in any countries
> 2. many and various! sports figures, movies stars generally are idols not herioes, the taikonauts, historic/ revolutionary figures, someone who has contributed to our Country - like the scientists who invented the bombs and satellites in our history
> Jackie is generally regarded as a movie star more than a national hero



A slight correction.. Here I meant Hero means as an Actor. My bad, We have habits sometimes to replace the "words" for each other but as you mentioned, Heroes are something special for any nation.



shuttler said:


> 1. as multifarious as you find in any countries
> 2. many and various! sports figures, movies stars generally are idols not herioes, the taikonauts, historic/ revolutionary figures, someone who has contributed to our Country - like the scientists who invented the bombs and satellites in our history
> Jackie is generally regarded as a movie star more than a national hero
> 
> 
> 
> *haha that is probably because nowadays people do not regard marriage and family as serious as older generations*



I have used sometimes Chinese travels here in Canada and roam around with many Chinese and I saw that older generations say 50+ years of age who came to travel here from China were amazing and had beautiful families with ties. One ever smiling family had an old lady with them around 80 who was on wheel chair and she was very sweet. I think after South Asians, Family ties I have seen only in Chinese where full family travels unlike others (May be I am wrong).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

chauism said:


> With my limited knowledge at this matter, China have had actually control of Aksin Chin way before the independence of India or establishment of PRC, before that it was controlled by the British. Although the boundary was never demarcated between China and Britain at that time, due to British concerns that Aksin Chin might fall into Russia's hand and they were in no position to defend it against Russian, and China is showing interest in that area, so George Macartney proposed to put most of Aksin Chin in China's control and this would act as a buffer zone between Britain and Russia in the end of 19th century.. So in short, if China accuse India taking Arunachal Pradesh because Britain had handed it over to the Indian, then the same hold truth for China's control over Aksin Chin.



I am not sure about what you said. Assuming that is true, I dont mind swapping AC for AP by all means, regardless of the strategic advantage of AC geographically!



Pride said:


> A slight correction.. Here I meant Hero means as an Actor. My bad, We have habits sometimes to replace the "words" for each other but as you mentioned, Heroes are something special for any nation.



never mind and agree




> I have used sometimes Chinese travels here in Canada and roam around with many Chinese and I saw that older generations say 50+ years of age who came to travel here from China were amazing and had beautiful families with ties. One ever smiling family had an old lady with them around 80 who was on wheel chair and she was very sweet. I think after South Asians, Family ties I have seen only in Chinese where full family travels unlike others (May be I am wrong).



In general all asian countries value a strong family bond, I think!


----------



## Sashan

Can some Chinese member provide me with a 5 day itinerary to visit China? I can't spend more than 5 days considering the circumstances and it is a stopover in Beijing briefly for one of my trips to Asia in the coming months.


----------



## shuttler

kollang said:


> is it wrong that Iran has the fastest science growth among all countries?is that wrong that Iran's economy is still progressing despite the hardest and unfair sanctions?
> is it wrong that Iran is INDEPENDENCE?



We have lived through great difficulties of sanctions, war and isolation, I think the great Iranian people can live through your difficulties too. You will emerge stronger! Keep it up!



Sashan said:


> Can some Chinese member provide me with a 5 day itinerary to visit China? I can't spend more than 5 days considering the circumstances and it is a stopover in Beijing briefly for one of my trips to Asia in the coming months.



You have the liberty to arrange your itinery based on the info of this site:

Top 10 Attractions in Beijing, Top 10 Things to do in Beijing - Beijing Top 10 Must See & Do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

In addition to the above, tell your driver to pull over along the route to the Great Wall for some big and juicy peaches from some road side peddlers. They are some of the freshest from nearby orchards.

During night time, this is a must see: The National Centre for the Performing Arts

And if you still have time, take the bullet train to sightseeing a nearby autonomous city Tianjin, 120 km away from the Capital. The ride is about 30 minutes costing about RMB 50-70 / ticket one way.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

JD_In said:


> 1.	How relationships like Sister, Brother, Cousin, Aunt, Uncle matter to you?
> 2.	What do your society in general prefer, love or arrange marriage?


 
There haven't been arranged marriages for a LONG time. However there are frequently introductions, but they aren't binding. I've been introduced to several girls by my parents, and I've had other parents introduce their daughters to me, but there's no pressure, if things don't work out then they don't work out. At least when you're young. After 30, you just *have to* get married.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

How do you fold your clothes? With your legs?


----------



## xuxu1457

AHMED85 said:


> Any one Who Live Inside China can Do THis by Its Fruitfully observation...
> 
> What is the common mentality of Peoples for their country in the Way of
> 1) Education
> 2) Work
> 3) Loyalty
> &
> 
> How the National power full Intelligence participating in Country Development...
> 
> And Dont THink About it is too General but think about the Reality... Some time we can not give answer about the simple things..



the National power
1. provide most infrastructure all over the country, road, water, electric&#65292;Hospital&#65292;School&#65292;Railway,Ocean shipping, Airport, Communication, oil.... 
for one village in mountains, Private companies will not provide road, electric, communication signals, network connection, bcs the big cost and few profit; but the National power will do this, road, electric,network connection for every village, and communication signals all over the country

2.Strategic economic sectors, State-owned enterprises,center nation only take some big State-owned enterprises, about 158 companies

3.Macro-economic regulation and control, by Taxes, interest rates,Currency,Policy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

are there any restrictions for foreigners when visisting China?


----------



## Ajaxpaul

When i visited shanghai, my tour guide told me that girls have this " 8 point rule " for marrying boys...is it true?

Those 8 points are ridiculous especially in shanghai. I felt sad for the eligible bachelors of Shanghai.


----------



## xuxu1457

Viet said:


> are there any restrictions for foreigners when visisting China?



only follow the law, no special restrictions compare with Chinese



Ajaxpaul said:


> When i visited shanghai, my tour guide told me that girls have this " 8 point rule " for marrying boys...is it true?
> 
> Those 8 points are ridiculous especially in shanghai. I felt sad for the eligible bachelors of Shanghai.



never heard 8 point&#65292;may be your guide want

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

xuxu1457 said:


> only follow the law, no special restrictions compare with Chinese
> 
> *never heard 8 point*&#65292;may be your guide want



chick flick gossips!


----------



## Plexyre

Ajaxpaul said:


> When i visited shanghai, my tour guide told me that girls have this " 8 point rule " for marrying boys...is it true?
> 
> Those 8 points are ridiculous especially in shanghai. I felt sad for the eligible bachelors of Shanghai.



I don't know about that but I heard rumors that Shanghai girls have high demands regarding potential mates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Yeh...let talk about girls 
What do you think where to find most beautiful girls in China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

Viet said:


> Yeh...let talk about girls
> What do you think where to find most beautiful girls in China?



sichuan and chongqing


----------



## longyi

Viet said:


> Yeh...let talk about girls
> What do you think where to find most beautiful girls in China?




Isn't there a saying &#29983;&#22312;&#34311;&#26477;(?) means people born in the general two vicinities of Suzhou and Hangzhou are the most healthy physically and mentally and most likely better looking species in China too. Can someone confirm that Chinese saying, including what's to follow for me? Thanks,


----------



## kollang

guys.did you know china is a Persian name?yes it was mostly Persians who transfered things from great China to europe.and because of that Europians used to name China for you country.and we use Chin.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

kollang said:


> guys.did you know china is a Persian name?yes it was mostly Persians who transfered things from great China to europe.and because of that Europians used to name China for you country.and we use Chin.



It comes from Sanskrit.

Indians literally called the Chinese or Tibetan tribes "Chinas".


----------



## xuxu1457

Water Car Engineer said:


> It comes from Sanskrit.
> 
> Indians literally called the Chinese or Tibetan tribes "Chinas".





kollang said:


> guys.did you know china is a Persian name?yes it was mostly Persians who transfered things from great China to europe.and because of that Europians used to name China for you country.and we use Chin.



any you can, official name is China in English, and "&#20013;&#22269;/zhong guo/ " in Chinese


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

kollang said:


> guys.did you know china is a Persian name?yes it was mostly Persians who transfered things from great China to europe.and because of that Europians used to name China for you country.and we use Chin.



China is not a chinese word. we call our country&#20013;&#22269;&#65292;means Middle/Central country.


----------



## djsjs

kollang said:


> hi
> 1-how do you write Iran in Chinese?what about the pronunciation of that?
> 
> 2-what is the image of Iran on chinese people memory?a depressing desert with brainwashed people who are the enemy of west?
> 
> thanks



1.&#20234;&#26391;&#65292;pronunciation&#65306;e-long
2.the masses know few about iran.some people know the Iran-Iraq war,oil ."brainwashed " is more suitable for indians


----------



## Viet

kollang said:


> guys.did you know china is a Persian name?yes it was mostly Persians who transfered things from great China to europe.and because of that Europians used to name China for you country.and we use Chin.




I got the feeling that Iran is desperately seeking help. Do you think China will come as a white knight?


----------



## djsjs

Ajaxpaul said:


> When i visited shanghai, my tour guide told me that girls have this " 8 point rule " for marrying boys...is it true?
> 
> Those 8 points are ridiculous especially in shanghai. I felt sad for the eligible bachelors of Shanghai.


never heard of that


----------



## Echo_419

What do you think of indian made noodles


----------



## djsjs

shuttler said:


> do you know that troll ajtr is trying to insult you?



&#24456;&#26126;&#26174;&#30693;&#36947;&#65292;&#25105;&#21482;&#26159;&#19981;&#24819;&#29702;&#20182;&#65292;&#35748;&#35782;&#27700;&#24179;&#26377;&#24046;&#24322;&#65292;&#20154;&#21697;&#26377;&#24046;&#24322;


----------



## Redbull

Does China see other asia countries like vietnam and south korea as the same people as them but different languages?


----------



## Snomannen

Such a happy thread.


----------



## djsjs

Zarvin said:


> Does China see other asia countries like vietnam and south korea as the same people as them but different languages?



no ...no...koreans are almost single eyelid...vietnams have darker skins


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> &#24456;&#26126;&#26174;&#30693;&#36947;&#65292;&#25105;&#21482;&#26159;&#19981;&#24819;&#29702;&#20182;&#65292;&#35748;&#35782;&#27700;&#24179;&#26377;&#24046;&#24322;&#65292;&#20154;&#21697;&#26377;&#24046;&#24322;



&#19981;&#35201;&#22238;&#24212;&#23601;&#22909;&#20102;. "dont feed the troll". &#29992;&#24038;&#19979;&#35282;&#30340;&#23567;&#19977;&#35282;&#22270;&#26631;&#21435;&#20030;&#25253;. moderator &#20250;&#22788;&#29702;.
&#22312;PDF, &#20250;&#21592;&#24456;&#26434;, &#20182;&#20204;&#30340;&#26071;&#24092;&#24182;&#19981;&#20195;&#34920;&#20182;&#19968;&#23450;&#26159;&#37027;&#22269;&#23478;&#30340;&#20154;!
&#26377;&#24456;&#22810;&#21360;&#24230;&#20154;&#20351;&#29992;&#22806;&#22269;&#26071;&#22312;&#33945;&#39575;, &#22312;&#20854;&#20013;. &#23567;&#24515; &#19968;&#21517;KOREAN, &#20182;&#19981;&#26159;&#38889;&#22269;&#20154;, &#26159;&#21360;&#24230;&#20154;, &#19987;&#38376;&#21457;&#24086;&#23376;&#29467;&#25915;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#21644;&#25105;&#22269;&#30340;&#30340;&#25919;&#31574;!
&#22823;&#37096;&#20998;&#26179;&#30528;&#21360;&#24230;&#26071;&#23376;&#30340;&#20250;&#21592;&#23545;&#20013;&#22269;&#37117;&#19981;&#21451;&#22909;, &#20320;&#22810;&#30475;&#21543;! &#24744;&#26159;&#21335;&#26041;&#35828;&#24191;&#19996;&#35805;&#30340;?



Zarvin said:


> Does China see other asia countries like vietnam and south korea as the same people as them but different languages?



We dont have as much visual difference with Vietnamese or S Koreans as from the other races such as caucasians, blacks, arabs or south asians! We treat them as friends until they prove it otherwise!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

Echo_419 said:


> What do you think of indian made noodles



sorry ,i have not eaten.in china ,somebody else may give the anwser.
3 conditions need to be satisfied for a good dish.1, good looking. 2,a pleasant smell .3,delicious taste


----------



## djsjs

shuttler said:


> &#22823;&#37096;&#20998;&#26179;&#30528;&#21360;&#24230;&#26071;&#23376;&#30340;&#20250;&#21592;&#23545;&#20013;&#22269;&#37117;&#19981;&#21451;&#22909;, &#20320;&#22810;&#30475;&#21543;! &#24744;&#26159;&#21335;&#26041;&#35828;&#24191;&#19996;&#35805;&#30340;?


&#23427;&#19968;&#25733;&#33114;&#25105;&#23601;&#30693;&#36947;&#23427;&#25289;&#20160;&#20040;&#21490;
&#25105;&#65292;&#19968;&#32431;&#27491;&#21271;&#26041;&#29239;&#20204;


----------



## shuttler

Echo_419 said:


> What do you think of indian made noodles



strange
never taste or even hear about it
since when indians learn from us making noodles? you guys have been making fun of noodles for a long long time



djsjs said:


> sorry ,i have not eaten.in china ,somebody else may give the anwser.
> 3 conditions need to be satisfied for a good dish.1, good looking. 2,a pleasant smell .3,delicious taste



&#33394;, &#39321;, &#21619; presentation, aroma, taste


----------



## itaskol

shuttler said:


> &#19981;&#35201;&#22238;&#24212;&#23601;&#22909;&#20102;. "dont feed the troll". &#29992;&#24038;&#19979;&#35282;&#30340;&#23567;&#19977;&#35282;&#22270;&#26631;&#21435;&#20030;&#25253;. moderator &#20250;&#22788;&#29702;.
> &#22312;PDF, &#20250;&#21592;&#24456;&#26434;, &#20182;&#20204;&#30340;&#26071;&#24092;&#24182;&#19981;&#20195;&#34920;&#20182;&#19968;&#23450;&#26159;&#37027;&#22269;&#23478;&#30340;&#20154;!
> &#26377;&#24456;&#22810;&#21360;&#24230;&#20154;&#20351;&#29992;&#22806;&#22269;&#26071;&#22312;&#33945;&#39575;, &#22312;&#20854;&#20013;. &#23567;&#24515; &#19968;&#21517;KOREAN, &#20182;&#19981;&#26159;&#38889;&#22269;&#20154;, &#26159;&#21360;&#24230;&#20154;, &#19987;&#38376;&#21457;&#24086;&#23376;&#29467;&#25915;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#21644;&#25105;&#22269;&#30340;&#30340;&#25919;&#31574;!
> &#22823;&#37096;&#20998;&#26179;&#30528;&#21360;&#24230;&#26071;&#23376;&#30340;&#20250;&#21592;&#23545;&#20013;&#22269;&#37117;&#19981;&#21451;&#22909;, &#20320;&#22810;&#30475;&#21543;! &#24744;&#26159;&#21335;&#26041;&#35828;&#24191;&#19996;&#35805;&#30340;?


&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#30693;&#36947;&#37027;&#20010;&#23567;&#19977;&#35282;&#26159;&#20030;&#25253;&#29992;&#30340;&#12290; &#21704;&#21704;
&#26368;&#21487;&#24694;&#30340;&#26159;&#37027;&#23567;&#26085;&#26412; &#25105;&#20004;&#27425;&#34987;bann &#37117;&#26159;&#34987;&#37027;&#23567;&#26085;&#26412;&#23475;&#30340;


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> &#23427;&#19968;&#25733;&#33114;&#25105;&#23601;&#30693;&#36947;&#23427;&#25289;&#20160;&#20040;&#21490;
> &#25105;&#65292;&#19968;&#32431;&#27491;&#21271;&#26041;&#29239;&#20204;



&#21738; &#20026;&#20160;&#20040; &#20234;&#26391;&#26159; e-long &#32780; &#19981;&#26159; yi-lang?


----------



## djsjs

shuttler said:


> &#21738; &#20026;&#20160;&#20040; &#20234;&#26391;&#26159; e-long &#32780; &#19981;&#26159; yi-lang?


&#25105;&#29468;&#36825;&#26679;&#35753;&#20182;&#20204;&#35835;&#20986;&#26469;&#30340;&#38899;&#26356;&#20934;&#30830;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#35835;&#27721;&#35821;&#25340;&#38899;&#30340;&#27700;&#24179;&#23454;&#22312;&#26159;.....&#25105;&#26159;&#19981;&#26159;&#24456;&#26377;&#21019;&#24847;&#65311;


----------



## shuttler

itaskol said:


> &#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#30693;&#36947;&#37027;&#20010;&#23567;&#19977;&#35282;&#26159;&#20030;&#25253;&#29992;&#30340;&#12290; &#21704;&#21704;
> &#26368;&#21487;&#24694;&#30340;&#26159;&#37027;&#23567;&#26085;&#26412; &#25105;&#20004;&#27425;&#34987;bann &#37117;&#26159;&#34987;&#37027;&#23567;&#26085;&#26412;&#23475;&#30340;



&#20030;&#25253;&#24744;&#30340;&#19981;&#19968;&#23450;&#26159;&#23567;&#26085;&#26412;, &#21487;&#33021;&#26159; "&#26071;&#24092;&#39575;&#23376;"

&#23613;&#37327;&#36991;&#20813;&#29992;&#26377;"&#20398;&#36785;&#27665;&#26063;" &#30340;&#35789;&#27719;, &#19981;&#28982;&#20250;&#34987;"banned"&#30340;!

PDF &#26377;&#23427;&#30340;"&#31105;&#26465;", &#24744;&#20204;&#25026;&#21527;?

************

&#35835;&#19968;&#35835;&#36825;&#20010;&#21543;, &#20813;&#34987;&#31105;:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/announcements/116002-topics-banned-pdf.html


----------



## djsjs

shuttler said:


> &#20030;&#25253;&#24744;&#30340;&#19981;&#19968;&#23450;&#26159;&#23567;&#26085;&#26412;, &#21487;&#33021;&#26159; "&#26071;&#24092;&#39575;&#23376;"
> 
> &#23613;&#37327;&#36991;&#20813;&#29992;&#26377;"&#20398;&#36785;&#27665;&#26063;" &#30340;&#35789;&#27719;, &#19981;&#28982;&#20250;&#34987;"banned"&#30340;!
> 
> PDF &#26377;&#23427;&#30340;"&#31105;&#26465;", &#24744;&#20204;&#25026;&#21527;?
> 
> ************
> 
> &#35835;&#19968;&#35835;&#36825;&#20010;&#21543;, &#20813;&#34987;&#31105;:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/announcements/116002-topics-banned-pdf.html



ok ,thanks .no more chinese characters please.let us go on english......
firends from any country ,come on!!!!


----------



## shuttler

&#26469;&#30475;&#30475; &#36825;&#25209;&#20154;&#22312;&#20570;&#20160;&#20040;?

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/207594-chinas-increased-investment-upsets-some-pakistanis.html


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> are there any restrictions for foreigners when visisting China?



visa application required for some countries
limitations for visiting durations
working strictly not allowed unless under permission
local law and order to be complied with
particular quarantine may be applied to people coming from countries with infectious disease alert
other categories like people from hostile countires especially when we are at war with the country; but at peace time this is not a requirement

always check these with you local consultate / embassy


----------



## Johny D

shuttler said:


> 1. general good to v good. becos the effect of 1-child policy, many family do not have sisters/brothers
> 2. I have never heard of anything about arranged marriage amongst our friends or relatives. Not even in my mom and dad''s generation.
> *india still has arranged marrigae today. doesnt it*?



Yes, arrange marriage system is still very much integral part of our culture and society...

And luckily at least up to this generation, many of us have brother(s), sister(s)&#8230;.But I am afraid this wont be the case in future as many couples these days are restricting their kids to one or max 2..mostly in urban areas ..



KirovAirship said:


> Such a happy thread.



credit goes to ppl like me ...


----------



## shuttler

JD_In said:


> Yes, arrange marriage system is still very much integral part of our culture and society...
> 
> And luckily at least up to this generation, many of us have brother(s), sister(s)&#8230;.But I am afraid this wont be the case in future as many couples these days are restricting their kids to one or max 2..mostly in urban areas ...



I have read about the custom of arranged marriages in india sometime ago. Just asking to confirm the validity of the report. what a shame!

The decreasing no of siblings is a worldwide trend due to scarce resources and rising costs of bringing up the kids


----------



## Badeekh

we were taught in a lesson in high school studies that china's way to progress is based upon diminishing the three fevers, money,
alcohol and vulgarity, how far is it authentic?


----------



## doublemaster

How difficult for a chinese to become engineer or doctor? 
1. In terms of money (Avg fees, number of colleges, seats etc)
2. How easy or difficult exams?

For example, I feel in India its really very cheap and very very easy to become engineer. Is that the same in China?


----------



## Plexyre

Badeekh said:


> we were taught in a lesson in high school studies that china's way to progress is based upon diminishing the three fevers, money,
> alcohol and vulgarity, how far is it authentic?



Probably not very authentic, China's progress today depends greatly on economic growth and reform, and economic growth comes with increasing money and material wealth. For alcohol, China has a thousands of years old tradition of baijiu, and it doesn't seem likely it will go away anytime soon. Vulgarity, I'm not sure what to say since it's a subjective subject throughout the world in general, so it would be hard to give an objective description.



doublemaster said:


> How difficult for a chinese to become engineer or doctor?
> 1. In terms of money (Avg fees, number of colleges, seats etc)
> 2. How easy or difficult exams?
> 
> For example, I feel in India its really very cheap and very very easy to become engineer. Is that the same in China?



In western terms colleges and universities are generally affordable, costing a few thousand USD. The exact price for universities generally depends on how prestigious each one is. However, for the average family in mainland China it is not uncommon for an average family to spend a large portion of their savings just so the student can attend university (that is one of the significant factors contributing to a high savings rate by Chinese). There is a variety of colleges and universities and technical institutions to choose from, including a fair number of prestigious ones, but it depends on affordability and the entrance exam (more in the next part).

Qualification in higher education in China depends almost entirely on the difficult gaokao (university entrance exam). The gaokao is not the typical university entrance exam; there are a lot of times when entire academic and career futures are riding on this one exam. Universities are allotted a limited number of spaces, and as a result, competition for seats is extremely competitive. The outcome of the results of the gaokao will determine the universities the student is eligible to attend, as well as placement by ranking when applying. A significant amount of high school education is geared solely to prepare students for the gaokao. Those that fail the gaokao have the option of taking it again next year or, if they or their family can afford it, study abroad. There are potentially other options such as internship, etc, but that's another story...

For average students the road to becoming engineers or doctors is not easy because of those factors, and the fact that China's post-secondary system is not yet big enough to keep pace with so many applicants. Despite that China does produce a lot of engineers every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

What are the major Chinese automobile companies?


----------



## Diamond_Gold

djsjs said:


> &#24456;&#26126;&#26174;&#30693;&#36947;&#65292;&#25105;&#21482;&#26159;&#19981;&#24819;&#29702;&#20182;&#65292;&#35748;&#35782;&#27700;&#24179;&#26377;&#24046;&#24322;&#65292;&#20154;&#21697;&#26377;&#24046;&#24322;



&#29289;&#26447;&#23156;&#29322;&#38887; &#20999;&#35745;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Many Vietnamese think the Chinese look down on them, Yes, many Viets say the Chinese are arrogant and aggressive towards them. Maybe that is not true. 

How do you response to this?


----------



## xuxu1457

Badeekh said:


> we were taught in a lesson in high school studies that china's way to progress is based upon diminishing the three fevers, money,
> alcohol and vulgarity, how far is it authentic?



far far away, your teacher must said about South Korea, 96% Korean students are drinking alcohol, and 99.1% had drink alcohol;
50% male and 20% female South Korea students ---alcoholism


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

China has promoted "mbbs in china" alot in paklistan.....those pakistanis who have completed mbbs in china, are all returning, saying that they were not allowed to do house job in china? do you people know about it.....and they are extremely weak clinically, they were not allowed to check chinese patients....??


----------



## djsjs

Monkey D Luffy said:


> China has promoted "mbbs in china" alot in paklistan.....those pakistanis who have completed mbbs in china, are all returning, saying that they were not allowed to do house job in china? do you people know about it.....and they are extremely weak clinically, they were not allowed to check chinese patients....??



my cousin told me,there are many students from south aisa in his school Wuhan University.most of them are major in Clinical Medicine .of cause they have many opportunities to contact with patients .but i think for them the hardest thing is how to how to communicate fluently ,because most patients don't speak mandarin,even many chinese students feel hard to talk to them.
there is no racial discrimination.just the language barrier


----------



## sweetgrape

nForce said:


> What are the major Chinese automobile companies?


Joint company:
First Auto Work-VW, Toyota. 
SAIC-VW GM, 
BAIC-Hyundai, BENZ, 
Dengfeng Motor GROUP-Nissan, Honda, Kia, PEUGEOT,
Chana Auto-Mazda, Ford,
Gagc-Honda, Toyota.
Brilliance Auto-BMW

All the above, the Chinese side are state-run company, respectively, they all have their own brand, except the joint brand(It is foreign brand in fact). below is their own brand:
First Auto Work-Bengteng, Red Banner
SAIC-Roewe, MG(Bought From English)
BAIC-Beijing.
Dengfeng Motor GROUP-Dengfeng( I thought it is the worst company in self owned private car, In china)
Chana Auto-Chana, Do well in Van.
Gagc-Trumpchi, Also a sh!t
Brilliance Auto-Zhonghua, It had been a good car, But now, it lost.

talk about private car, all above suck in self-owned car, but Dengfeng and First Auto Work do relatively good in commerical vehicle. except private car, other vehicle, chinese companese control the market!

Below is some good companies own self-owned brand, and only produce their own car untill now:

*Chery*-state run company, but seems it is in the reform phase, too much motorcycle type, but I can't understand it, seems it is not too clear.
G6





*Geely*-Private company, have bought Volvo, and gear company-DSI, It also in the reform, until now, it seems very success, it found three new brand, Englon, Global Eagle, Emgrand. I am optimistic at it, below is one of its types, EC-7, about 10000 sales volume per month.(price: about 11~15 thousands, self own engine, MT from itself, CVT from foreign, will be mounted AT that from DSI its own affiliated company now)
EC7




EC7-RV




EC8




GX7




*BYD*-The company first OEM the battery, and have good technology in it, it seems enter into Motor industry in 2003 through buy a bankrupt motor company, then in 2005 pulled F3, copy COROLLA, have to said, all of its types have imitate trace, and it is heavy, but it has battery advantage, beside these, they also improve theirself in making car, buy japan mold factory, and others, compared with before, their craft on producing car are improved very much, and they now enter into Bus industry, In shenzhen, there are many PEV bus on the way, they also get the purchase order from USA. I am also optimistc at it, because of its battery technology, and the most important thing, their hard work to improve theirself, I believe they will draw a good looking appearance of their new car.
BYD PEV BUS




*Great Wall auto*- Well in SUV, develop stablely, I like its SUV, not expensive, and good looking, it can sale more than 20000 SUV per month, Aug this year, it sold more than 26000 SUV, its appearance of SUV is good looking, and performance all good, price are low relatively, It also have sedan type, below are some picture.
H6




C50

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## longyi

In the US if you reach retirement age and you are poor the government subsidizes you 100% in healthcare costs in the form of 'Medicaid'. But if you're of the same age and not so poor, the government subsidizes you for around 75% in the form of 'Medicare'. Does China have similar forms of benefits for retired or poor people?


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> Many Vietnamese think the Chinese look down on them, Yes, many Viets say the Chinese are arrogant and aggressive towards them. Maybe that is not true.
> 
> How do you response to this?


respect is not a gift when a person come to the world ,it depends on what he/she brings to others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

longyi said:


> In the US if you reach retirement age and you are poor the government subsidizes you 100% in healthcare costs in the form of 'Medicaid'. But if you're of the same age and not so poor, the government subsidizes you for around 75% in the form of 'Medicare'. Does China have similar forms of benefits for retired or poor people?



no so much as in US.Medical insurance system in China is not perfect."Rural cooperative medical insurance"are running for several years,i'm not sure if there is differences between provinces.as much as i know,t 75% or 80% are payed by govenment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

nForce said:


> What are the major Chinese automobile companies?


top 10:
1&#65306;&#20013;&#22269;&#31532;&#19968;&#27773;&#36710;&#38598;&#22242;&#20844;&#21496; 
2&#65306;&#19978;&#28023;&#27773;&#36710;&#24037;&#19994;&#65288;&#38598;&#22242;&#65289;&#24635;&#20844;&#21496; 
3&#65306;&#19996;&#39118;&#27773;&#36710;&#20844;&#21496; 
4&#65306;&#24191;&#24030;&#27773;&#36710;&#24037;&#19994;&#38598;&#22242;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496; 
5&#65306;&#38271;&#23433;&#27773;&#36710;&#20844;&#21496; 
6&#65306;&#21271;&#20140;&#27773;&#36710;&#24037;&#19994;&#25511;&#32929;&#26377;&#38480;&#36131;&#20219;&#20844;&#21496; 
7&#65306;&#22825;&#27941;&#27773;&#36710;&#24037;&#19994;(&#38598;&#22242&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496; 
8&#65306;&#21326;&#26216;&#27773;&#36710;&#38598;&#22242;&#25511;&#32929;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;
9&#65306;&#20013;&#22269;&#37325;&#22411;&#27773;&#36710;&#38598;&#22242;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496; 
10&#65306;&#22855;&#29790;&#27773;&#36710;&#32929;&#20221;&#26377;&#38480;&#20844;&#21496;


----------



## Viet

What are the Do´s and Don´ts for foreigners when visiting China? Maybe you can name 10 Do´s and 10 Don´ts.
(for instance Do show respect to elderly persons, Don´t kiss your girl in the public)


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> What are the Do´s and Don´ts for foreigners when visiting China? Maybe you can name 10 Do´s and 10 Don´ts.
> (for instance Do show respect to elderly persons, Don´t kiss your girl in the public)


No need to pay special attention to .just as what you do in US or europe as in china.by the way ,kissing your girl in the public won't cause any attention


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> Many Vietnamese think the Chinese look down on them, Yes, many Viets say the Chinese are arrogant and aggressive towards them. Maybe that is not true.
> 
> How do you response to this?



Not true! We have no problems with Vietnamese. Ask our and your folks along the Sino-Viet border in Guangxi! Its your government's stance over SCS that sux!


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> What are the Do´s and Don´ts for foreigners when visiting China? Maybe you can name 10 Do´s and 10 Don´ts.
> (for instance Do show respect to elderly persons, Don´t kiss your girl in the public)



Dont wear a shirt with a Japanese flag on it!


----------



## shuttler

*SAIC-MG Joint Venture:*



























MG6 - The 5 door hatchback MG6 will have a 1.6-litre petrol engine and offer manual as well as automatic transmission versions. It will share its platform with SAIC&#8217;s Roewe 550 compact sedan, says the source. The car will be first sold in China, but will be made available in Europe in the future, he adds. 
According to Eleanor de la Haye, spokesperson for MG Motor Co. in Britain, in addition to the new five-door MG car, SAIC is developing another model for Europe. Says de la Haye: &#8220;We are currently developing a four-door model and a five door model based on the Roewe 550 platform that will be sold in U.K. and Ireland.&#8221; 

We are currently developing a four-door model and a five door model based on the Roewe 550 platform that will be sold in U.K. and Ireland.&#8221; Eleanor de la Haye, MG Motor UK Limited 

She declines to provide more details on the two models. But she adds these cars may be sold in other European markets as well. MG Motor is now a subsidiary of SAIC. Currently only three MG cars &#8212; the MG7 four-door saloon, the MG TF roadster and the MG3 SW hatchback, are built and sold in China. 

In Britain, MG Motor Co. now only sells the MG TF. In China, SAIC only sold 129 MG TF cars in 2008. It also sold 4715 units of the MG3 SW small car and 4357 units of the MG7 sedan last year, according to JATO Dynamics.


----------



## shuttler




----------



## shuttler

*Geely Emgrand EC8 2012*


----------



## shuttler

*CAR CRASH TEST Euro-NCAP 4 Stars Geely Emgrand EC7 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ephone

Qin is the first empire that united China. For foreigner, they pronounce Qin as Chin.



kollang said:


> guys.did you know china is a Persian name?yes it was mostly Persians who transfered things from great China to europe.and because of that Europians used to name China for you country.and we use Chin.


----------



## ephone

What do you think China will do?

Sending armies to protect it, I do not think so.

Keeping business relationship with Iran, why not?



Viet said:


> I got the feeling that Iran is desperately seeking help. Do you think China will come as a white knight?


----------



## Banglar Lathial

I recall seeing some Chinese movies depicting certain "Ming" sects from Persia, and certain other Chinese movies depicting the Umayyad Ambassador to China as a visitor to some huge sculpture. Although our viewpoints are different, I get to learn new things about some Chinese people's perspective on historical issues. The Western media (controlled by Jews for the most part) is notoriously one sided in its presentation and glosses over many important subtleties and nuances in favour of dumbed-down slapstick comedy or some other effeminate or childish presentation.


----------



## ephone

Is it so hard to understand? Declaration of independence has almost equal meaning in U.S. as symbol of democracy. It says: "all men are created equal". 

Since india claims to be the biggest democracy country, should not it fundamentally follow that basic principle??? How could caste system that classify people into higher, middle, lower classes till today and still widely practiced??? 

That is not ironic for you???

Social stigma??? Is prostitution a social stigma??? CCP cleared prostitution in China after 1949 very promptly. Your government just does not have the will and power to do so. 

How about land reform? CCP did that quickly as well. When you have a will, you then can put it into action. India just does not have those.





Riteon said:


> How is it ironic ...care to explain ?? Caste system is still prevalent to an extent..............but its a social stigma that has been having reduced importance day by day.................hence in time it will be completely irrelevant...............we prefer slow methids than a cultural revolution which might need a large sacrifice
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i will start a thread
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/central-south-asia/207393-any-questions-regarding-india.html


----------



## shuttler

CCTV channel 4, Border Travel: Episode 4 on Guangxi, China - Vietnam border:

1/3:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

2/3


----------



## shuttler

3/3


----------



## Hunan123

longyi said:


> Nothing arrogant about my opinion, that's how I see it. Originally I wasn't pointing at you even though your question was a laugh- asking an intended troll not to troll on your statement that begs for trolling. Seriously?




thanks. generally,presently China rural is not so poor. In my home town(one HuNan province village), one normal builder he can get about 120--150RMB per day So his salary can arrive about 4000RMB(680$) one month.You think they are poor if have this net incoming?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

Viet said:


> Yeh...let talk about girls
> What do you think where to find most beautiful girls in China?



Hui San..


----------



## AHMED85

xuxu1457 said:


> the National power
> 1. provide most infrastructure all over the country, road, water, electric&#65292;Hospital&#65292;School&#65292;Railway,Ocean shipping, Airport, Communication, oil....
> for one village in mountains, Private companies will not provide road, electric, communication signals, network connection, bcs the big cost and few profit; but the National power will do this, road, electric,network connection for every village, and communication signals all over the country
> 
> 2.Strategic economic sectors, State-owned enterprises,center nation only take some big State-owned enterprises, about 158 companies
> 
> 3.Macro-economic regulation and control, by Taxes, interest rates,Currency,Policy



Its all about socialism but what is peoples average thought in country development in the above matters...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

djsjs said:


> what do u want to know about china?i'll give u the answer.....


Where does China end and the rest of the world begin?


----------



## longyi

Solomon2 said:


> Where does China end and the rest of the world begin?




Why you have to troll on the thread like this and on a newbie too who has very good intentions?


----------



## Solomon2

longyi said:


> Why you have to troll on the thread like this and on a newbie too who has very good intentions?


It's a serious question.


----------



## Andleeb

yeah, china supports pakistamn so much, what does china have in it?? like in it's favour??


----------



## Andleeb

Solomon2 said:


> Where does China end and the rest of the world begin?


nice question!!


----------



## Agent_47

Yeh..explain bahut acha kartahai


----------



## shuttler

Solomon2 said:


> Where does China end and the rest of the world begin?



China will never end, and it is helping the world to re-generate its vibes! For some countries which are already too rotten to be rescued, let them rot!


----------



## shuttler

Andleeb said:


> yeah, china supports pakistamn so much, what does china have in it?? like in it's favour??



stupid question to ask! whenever there is a request there is a need for it. If you ask for the moon we cant supply. If you ask for moon-cakes, at a fair price we can supply to you in abundance anytime! On friendly terms, mooncakes with a discount!


----------



## xuxu1457

AHMED85 said:


> Its all about socialism but what is peoples average thought in country development in the above matters...



eg. what you want from country?


----------



## Viet

Hunan123 said:


> thanks. generally,presently China rural is not so poor. In my home town(one HuNan province village), one normal builder he can get about 120--150RMB per day So his salary can arrive about *4000RMB*(680$) one month.You think they are poor if have this net incoming?




Hm...not bad. That means China has reached an income niveau compared to some of the southern states in Europe within a decade. Tell me pls what are your "secrets"?


----------



## xuxu1457

Viet said:


> Hm...not bad. That means China has reached an income niveau compared to some of the southern states in Europe within a decade. Tell me what are your "secrets"?



No secrets, my uncle get 170RMB/day(5000RBM--830$) one month in Shandong province village, if you want to work you can get the money


----------



## INDIC

Why Hongkong and Macau still having their own currencies. And how Chinese Renminbi used in these two SARs.


----------



## xuxu1457

Gigawatt said:


> Why Hongkong and Macau still having their own currencies. And how Chinese Renminbi used in these two SARs.



What&#8216;s the problem? RMB and local currencies both circulates, The Basic Law of Hong Kong
Basic Law of Macao give Macao and HOng KOng the right of issue currency , independent judiciary and administrative independence , centrol gov only take the Diplomatic power and Military power


----------



## Viet

xuxu1457 said:


> No secrets, my uncle get 170RMB/day(5000RBM--830$) one month in Shandong province village, if you want to work you can get the money




That means you can earn most of the money at economic hubs.
Though my original question was - in general - how China has achieved such an income niveau within a short period of time? What are your secrets? diligence, hard work, etc...


----------



## xuxu1457

Viet said:


> That means you can earn most of the money at economic hubs.
> Though my original question was - in general - how China has achieved such an income niveau within a short period of time? What are your secrets? diligence, hard work, etc...



for about 30 years, hard work, attract investment, education, provide good infrastructure, make job, simplification of procedures, save time.......


----------



## longyi

Wages, like many things in economic, go by supply and demand.


----------



## Viet

xuxu1457 said:


> No secrets, my uncle get 170RMB/day(*5000RBM*--830$) one month in Shandong province village, if you want to work you can get the money




Is it possible that you break down the numbers in taxes (direct/ indirect), contributions in social security (heath care, etc), rentals/ morgages, disposible income, savings, etc...?
Just to get an idea.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

in china are you worried about the high number of population and what it would be like in 50 years ?
is a military action in taiwan possible like what happened in georgia by russia ?


----------



## djsjs

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> in china are you worried about the high number of population and what it would be like in 50 years ?
> is a military action in taiwan possible like what happened in georgia by russia ?


indeed the growth of population is now in a low speed .The aging society is coming.so some changings would be made in recent years,including family planning policy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> Is it possible that you break down the numbers in taxes (direct/ indirect), contributions in social security (heath care, etc), rentals/ morgages, disposible income, savings, etc...?
> Just to get an idea.



Please wait. the gathering of information will take a long time!


----------



## shuttler

Gigawatt said:


> Why Hongkong and Macau still having their own currencies. And how Chinese Renminbi used in these two SARs.



It is good to keep them that way. only minor administrative inconvenience. Only China has the advantage of doing all the manoeuvre.

good for the country and territorial SARs to have hedging areas for stablizing their respective currencies!


----------



## Esc8781

shuttler said:


> It is good to keep them that way. only minor administrative inconvenience. Only China has the advantage of doing all the manoeuvre.
> 
> good for the country and territorial SARs to have hedging areas for stablizing their respective currencies!


 Wait so if the Chinese currency falls they can just depend on that currency?


----------



## INDIC

xuxu1457 said:


> *What&#8216;s the problem?* RMB and local currencies both circulates, The Basic Law of Hong Kong
> Basic Law of Macao give Macao and HOng KOng the right of issue currency , independent judiciary and administrative independence , centrol gov only take the Diplomatic power and Military power



Countries with autonomous region usually don't have separate currencies.


----------



## eddieInUK

Viet said:


> That means you can earn most of the money at economic hubs.
> Though my original question was - in general - how China has achieved such an income niveau within a short period of time? What are your secrets? diligence, hard work, etc...


The company makes good profit, then gives people better salary. Thats all. I have heard Vietnam is also on this progress, using manpower to do manufacturing. You will see similar story in Vietnam soon, I think.


----------



## eddieInUK

Esc8781 said:


> Wait so if the Chinese currency falls they can just depend on that currency?


They depend on dollars not RMB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eddieInUK

Viet said:


> Hm...not bad. That means China has reached an income niveau compared to some of the southern states in Europe within a decade. Tell me pls what are your "secrets"?


We have similar political system and share something in Culture. You should have general idea. Are you born in Viet ? How many years you spent there ?


----------



## Plexyre

Gigawatt said:


> Countries with autonomous region usually don't have separate currencies.



The reason was due to Hong Kong and Macao having different economic institutions at the time compared to mainland China. 50 years of high autonomy were given to the territories in order to give China time to catch up and develop sufficiently before their institutions are integrated with the mainland.


----------



## Snomannen

I love my MOP and HKD in my wallet, they are much cleaner than other currencies.


----------



## djsjs

here is a indian's blog,he shared a lot of experiences in china.
navneetkumarbakshi - Sulekha.com Rivr Profile


----------



## shuttler

eddieInUK said:


> They depend on dollars not RMB.



lets see if the decoupling of the local currencies in SARs from usd will happen sooner than expected. People are accumulating RMB as the rates are higher. Now with the unlimited period of QE3 ongoing, usd is closer to toilet paper more than ever!


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> here is a indian's blog,he shared a lot of experiences in china.
> navneetkumarbakshi - Sulekha.com Rivr Profile



I dont know where is gaogang! is it in &#27888;&#24030;&#24066;? if it is then gaogang is just a very tiny village town and that has already made him so impressed.

http://www.gaogang.gov.cn/


----------



## fly2012

shuttler said:


> I dont know where is gaogang! is it in &#27888;&#24030;&#24066;? if it is then gaogang is just a very tiny village town and that has already made him so impressed.
> 
> ¸ß¸ÛÇøÈËÃñÕþ¸®ÍøÕ¾



It is &#27888;&#24030;&#65292;I looked some of the pictures he took. Gaogang is a small city but it is a brand new city out of blue. So everything is new, the city looks pretty impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

For anyone who is still interested to have an idea about China-Vietnam's trade and other exchanges, here is also a 3-part episode of the same program above describing the livelihood and everything in a border city of China, Dongxing &#19996;&#20852;&#24066;, Guangxi with its Vietnam neighbour.

1/3


----------



## shuttler

2/3


----------



## shuttler

3/3


----------



## Viet

Unfortunately I only understand two words "China" and "Vietnam" in the videos. Anyway it is nice to see how both countries overcome differences and work for a better future.


----------



## Viet

eddieInUK said:


> We have similar political system and share something in Culture. You should have general idea. Are you born in Viet ? How many years you spent there ?



I put the word "secrets" in quotation mark. Just want to hear what you are saying is that what I am thinking. Yes, I grew up in Vietnam, and indeed we both have more things in common than things that divide us.


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> I put the word "secrets" in quotation mark. Just want to hear what you are saying is that what I am thinking. Yes, I grew up in Vietnam, and indeed we both have more things in common than things that divide us.


what do you think the "secrets" are?I suggest you make a tour of Guangxi the next time you go back to VN and find the "secrets" yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

The tv program was a huge project undertaken by CCTV which has sent a cavalcade of reporters touring, interviewing and filming in significant cities situated along the border of China with our many neighbours. We managed to officially demarcate a vast majority of boundary issues with the bordering countries; and with Vietnam on the land border as well.

There was never any demonized nor bitter narrations in the series. The show was a big hit and all the episodes were broadcast in the most graceful manner nationwide.


----------



## kurup

Is this thread limited to general questions about china ??

Can we ask defence related questions ???


----------



## longyi

Anyone knows the payroll taxes in China, Hong Kong and Macau as percentage to salary? Do people with higher incomes pay more or stay the same percentage wise?


----------



## djsjs

octopus said:


> Is this thread limited to general questions about china ??
> 
> Can we ask defence related questions ???



what is your question?


----------



## djsjs

longyi said:


> Anyone knows the payroll taxes in China, Hong Kong and Macau as percentage to salary? Do people with higher incomes pay more or stay the same percentage wise?


china mainland :http://baike.baidu.com/view/8105079.htm
hongkong http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/20...ccd63783538c7aca29b0bfaaccbdc8d0cc23227fe49a9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

longyi said:


> Anyone knows the payroll taxes in China, Hong Kong and Macau as percentage to salary? Do people with higher incomes pay more or stay the same percentage wise?


china mainland :2012???_???
hongkong ??????_??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longyi

djsjs said:


> china mainland :http://baike.baidu.com/view/8105079.htm
> hongkong http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/20...ccd63783538c7aca29b0bfaaccbdc8d0cc23227fe49a9




Thanks, that gives me a rough idea. Now about 'capital gain' taxes- stocks and real estate investment gains or interest incomes like saving accounts and dividend incomes from stocks and businesses?


----------



## longyi

djsjs said:


> china mainland :http://baike.baidu.com/view/8105079.htm
> hongkong http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/20...ccd63783538c7aca29b0bfaaccbdc8d0cc23227fe49a9




Thanks, that gives me a rough idea. Now about 'capital gain' taxes- stocks and real estate investment gains or interest incomes like saving accounts and dividend incomes from stocks and businesses?


----------



## djsjs

longyi said:


> Thanks, that gives me a rough idea. Now about 'capital gain' taxes- stocks and real estate investment gains or interest incomes like saving accounts and dividend incomes from stocks and businesses?


 
it is a big problem for me.for individuals,tax of real estate investment is under discussion.no taxes of stocks .taxes of saving accounts were cut off in 2008,i'm no not sure if there is now.may the answers help you....as I'm not professional

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

itaskol said:


> you have good knowlege.
> what is your view on china -india border dispute?
> how can you solve the problem in peace "if" you are India PM?



I want to answer this question 

I will give up aksai chin but not sorthen tibet 
Reason 
It does not have any natural resources & has more statergic value for bejing rather than new delhi
Will extract as much as from chinease as i can


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> Unfortunately I only understand two words "China" and "Vietnam" in the videos. Anyway it is nice to see how both countries overcome differences and work for a better future.



there are occasionally some Vietnamese words on road signs / signboards which you can read! or in your leisure, just view the film. it is quite interesting, like you are actually sightseeing the places with the reporter!


----------



## shuttler

Echo_419 said:


> I want to answer this question
> 
> I will give up aksai chin but not sorthen tibet
> Reason
> It does not have any natural resources & has more statergic value for bejing rather than new delhi
> Will extract as much as from chinease as i can



so bad. then there is no deal!


----------



## Pride

A quick question, Though China is progressing and it is in much better shape in terms of economic development but I still see that people from China migrate to many countries and if I am not wrong then they are the most. Any specifc reason you people see it.


----------



## djsjs

Pride said:


> A quick question, Though China is progressing and it is in much better shape in terms of economic development but I still see that people from China migrate to many countries and if I am not wrong then they are the most. Any specifc reason you people see it.


several reasons i think:
1 although fastly developing for 30 years ,china is still far behind the west .
2 for better jobs and environment
3 for better education of their childre
4 for their business ,with a foreign passport they can get better policy supports in china or more conveniences for trade oversea
5 for food safety and escape from the polution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## breeze

What is China's foreign policy on the Middle East and what will it do when the US invades Syria or Iran?


----------



## applesauce

breeze said:


> What is China's foreign policy on the Middle East and what will it do when the US invades Syria or Iran?



let me give my thoughts on this.

"when the US invades Syria or Iran?"

encourage the americans yet be completely against it in public, let them drain them selves of their economic and military might by entering in yet more wars in the middle east and especially in iran it will be extremely costly in terms of economic and manpower costs, this will sap them of strength to "pivot" to asia and allow china maneuvering room to deal with japan and other minor powers such as vietnam and philippines. mean while prior to the war, build up and establish other sources of materials coming out of the middle east such as oil, by connecting with russia and stockpiling other goods. all this is of course stemming from my belief that the USN will be able to keep the gulf open to traffic(despite the costs), they will bleed on land and not in the waters. when the war is over the US will have been greatly weakened by the wars and china would have gain another 10 years minimum of growth free from american attention, and in that 10 years they would have lost valuable time to counter china as by that point in the 2020s china would have grown a economy at least as large as the Americans and through shear financial power(if not military) can force many of the smaller asean economies to favor chinese policies or face economic blow backs.

in short it will buy time, and at the rate china develops this is time that the americans cant afford to lose.


----------



## Plexyre

breeze said:


> What is China's foreign policy on the Middle East and what will it do when the US invades Syria or Iran?



China traditionally has not had a big footprint in the Middle East (aside from maybe Iran) and it is likely to remain so for the foreseeable future, since the U.S. overwhelmingly has a monopoly on geopolitics in the region. The Middle East has become increasingly important to China as it increases its consumption and imports of oil, so China would likely want a more stable region, and on top of that governments whom it can do business with.

China's policy on Syria has been for all sides to cease armed conflict and start dialogue. It has met with officials from Assad's regime, as well as the opposition concerning the civil war. China's 3 vetoes on the conflict in Syria are most likely based on external factors instead of the situation in Syria itself, such as not giving the West free reign as they did in Libya, and possibly gaining Russian support for other matters.

Iran, on the other hand, is a much more complicated case. China has a lot of economic interests in Iran. Some oil and gas fields leased to China are under China's obligation to militarily defend in the event of any foreign attacks on the fields. As to what will actually happen if (that's a big *IF*) the U.S. or Israel attacks Iran, is anyone's guess.


----------



## djsjs

breeze said:


> What is China's foreign policy on the Middle East and what will it do when the US invades Syria or Iran?


US govenment is a good govenment for its people ,for it robs all over the world for its people.
china govenment is not good enough,it even can't protect its own people from being robbed,not to mention about helping others


----------



## itaskol

question to all chinese member:
how many of us will still buy japanese product after the diaoyu Island crisis.
should we boycott japanese product permanently&#65311;&#65311;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

djsjs said:


> what is your question?



1. Can golf class fire BM from underwater or they have to surface ?? 
2. How many tests of JL1 and JL2 were conducted ??
3. How many of these tests were land based , from golf and SSBn ??
4. What is reactor output of chinese nuke subs ??


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> US govenment is a good govenment for its people ,for it robs all over the world for its people.
> CHINA
> govenment is not good enough,it even can't protect its own people from being robbed,not to mention about helping others



you are getting more naive than I think which is annoying!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

octopus said:


> 1. Can golf class fire BM from underwater or they have to surface ??
> 2. How many tests of JL1 and JL2 were conducted ??
> 3. How many of these tests were land based , from golf and SSBn ??
> 4. What is reactor output of chinese nuke subs ??


 your questions are so professional that i can hardly give answers of them.
for qs 2,most medias say JL2 is still under testing,not good enough....


----------



## shuttler

itaskol said:


> question to all *Chinese*
> member:
> how many of us will still buy japanese product after the diaoyu Island crisis.
> should we boycott japanese product permanently&#65311;&#65311;



I have been trying to avoid buying japanese products as much as possible for a long long long time - cannot 100% kill them off because:
1. other members of my family want them
2. their products have infiltrated many areas of our livelihood
3. in general we need to catch up on them in product innovation, safety, marketing, packaging and quality control

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

djsjs said:


> for qs 2,most medias say JL2 is still under testing,not good enough....



which medias? 
western propaganda media or times of india or chinese media?


----------



## Zero_wing

itaskol said:


> question to all chinese member:
> how many of us will still buy japanese product after the diaoyu Island crisis.
> should we boycott japanese product permanently&#65311;&#65311;



Please this a International forum please write it in english or just too arrogant to do so?


----------



## itaskol

Zero_wing said:


> Please this a International forum please write it in english or just too arrogant to do so?



because my question were to chinese members. it is none of your business.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

octopus said:


> 1. Can golf class fire BM from underwater or they have to surface ??
> 2. How many tests of JL1 and JL2 were conducted ??
> 3. How many of these tests were land based , from golf and SSBn ??
> 4. What is reactor output of chinese nuke subs ??



I . no! they cannot! most of China's SLBM are inferior. indian's technologies are 30 years ahead
2. not many times. most of the budget money are used for testing J-20
3. around 10 to 20.
4. the output cannot power the subs beyond the Taiwan Strait. All Chinese technologies are fake. In this area, China lags behind india 20 years, japan 30 years, Russia 40 years, USA 50 years

These are the best confidential info I can get! Study them hard buddy!


----------



## nForce

I asked this question before.but it got lost somewhere between time and space.I will ask it again,"What are the prominent Chinese automobile companies ? What is the total volume of production ? "


----------



## Joe Shearer

Zero_wing said:


> Please this a International forum please write it in english or just too arrogant to do so?




:-o

You are telling an important member what to do? 

 been nice knowing you. Where do we send the flowers?


----------



## Zero_wing

Joe Shearer said:


> :-o
> 
> You are telling an important member what to do?
> 
> been nice knowing you. Where do we send the flowers?



Sorry can't help it this people are getting on my nerves


----------



## djsjs

nForce said:


> I asked this question before.but it got lost somewhere between time and space.I will ask it again,"What are the prominent Chinese automobile companies ? What is the total volume of production ? "



i've given you the answers.


----------



## kurup

shuttler said:


> I . no! they cannot! most of China's SLBM are inferior. indian's technologies are 30 years ahead
> 2. not many times. most of the budget money are used for testing J-20
> 3. around 10 to 20.
> 4. the output cannot power the subs beyond the Taiwan Strait. All Chinese technologies are fake. In this area, China lags behind india 20 years, japan 30 years, Russia 40 years, USA 50 years
> 
> These are the best confidential info I can get! Study them hard buddy!



And you say you don't troll ................


----------



## shuttler

itaskol said:


> which *media s*?
> western propaganda media or times of india or Chinese media?



I dont mind djsjs' answer as long as we know our own contents. there is zero value for being a hero on a public forum!


ps:
1. sprechen sie deutsch?
2. media is a plural form of medium. 
3. In Chinese, there is not a rule for using capital letters for proper nouns like personal names, or name of places. So please "*C*hina" and "*C*hinese"!


----------



## Joe Shearer

Zero_wing said:


> Sorry can't help it this people are getting on my nerves




Join the club.

But also remember that they are the masters of the universe. They don't owe us explanations.



octopus said:


> And you say you don't troll ................



He's not trolling. 

He's re-adjusting the world's clocks to Beijing time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

octopus said:


> And you say you don't troll ................



no trolling not my style
those are the best info I can figure


----------



## nForce

djsjs said:


> i've given you the answers.




can u plz give me the post no? the thread has become so huge that it is getting difficult for me to browse.


----------



## Plexyre

nForce said:


> can u plz give me the post no? the thread has become so huge that it is getting difficult for me to browse.


EDIT: Sorry, that didn't come out right. Anyway the post was on page 45, #672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

nForce said:


> can u plz give me the post no? the thread has become so huge that it is getting difficult for me to browse.


 #676 #676


----------



## XTREME

How is the General Aviation industry in China?


----------



## eddieInUK

XTREME said:


> How is the General Aviation industry in China?


Man, we have jointly developed JF17, you should know that. Go for Wikipedia, my friend.


----------



## shuttler

XTREME said:


> How is the General Aviation industry in China?



for commercial aviation industry, we are progressing with the development of :

*COMAC ARJ-21*:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/88191-china-made-arj21-700-aircraft.html







a larger narrow body jet-liner *COMAC C-919*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/80251-comac-c919.html






And the turboprop *MA-60* has been launched and sold to the world some years ago.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/88066-china-made-ma-60-aircraft.html






As for our private jets, electric planes and commercial helicopters, more info will be forthcoming.


----------



## shuttler

Video on ARJ -21 First trial flight ceremony and some pix:

?ARJ21-700???? ???_??_


----------



## shuttler

*Z-9 series or H-425:*


----------



## shuttler

*AC 313 Civilian Chopper*


----------



## shuttler

*Z-8 or AC312** 13-seater*






More pix of the model:

AC312


----------



## gpit

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. As I have written, you probably belong to the first group of people who hate Japan for historical actions around 1940, and there are some Chinese people who also admire Japan as a worthy rival/adversary with similar sense about nature, balance, martial arts, honour, dignity, social order, progress and so on.



My impression is that the Chinese have a mixed feeling towards the Japanese: 

a) hatred/dis-likeness. The Japanese killed millions of Chinese during their WWII atrocities. Many families were vanished or broken apart forever. One of my remote uncles was killed by a Japanese Bomber when he was only in his early teens. OK, past is past. The problem is the Japanese never apologized for their crimes committed against the Chinese. Unlike the Germany whose leaders keep apologizing all over the place whenever there is a chance, instead the Japanese keep worshiping their war criminals in their military temples; keep claiming that they did not invade China but "entered" China; keep modifying their textbooks, telling their youngsters they did not commit crimes in China; keep denying Nanking massacre.... All those sorts of evil behavior cause many Chinese (and the people of Japan's other neighbor countries) fear that *if the Japanese can whitewash their crimes they can also launch yet another invasion, bringing the Asian yet more disasters*.

b) respect. The Japanese are very disciplined with collective spirits, emphasizing education and contribution. Even being defeated, yet they rose faster and make themselves again an economic shinning start in Asia. Their products: cars, electronics (used to be), etc. are the best. The neatness of their cities, the respect their show to themselves... The Chinese are learning from them as well as get helped from them.

BTW, I am in China now, in the days where anti-Japanese activities are everywhere. I traveled with a group of Japanese (3-5 people) from Beijing to Hangzhou. They have their passport publicly shown and nobody attempts to harass them. I did read that in some places the Japanese were harassed, but, hey, China is so big and there are 1.3 billion brains and 1.3 thoughts.



> 2. Why only Uighur want to separate from China? Why do not other 50+ ethnicities want to separate from China? Is it because of language? Is it because of some policies or history? This is a sensitive issue and I hope all parties can find a peaceful and just solution.
> 
> 
> ...



"only Uighur want to separate" 

I guess either you haven't though carefully before writing your sentences or your religion propensity compromised your judgment.

Haven't you heard a crowd of Tibetans in India want an independent Tibet?

Haven't you heard a crowd in Taiwan want an independent Taiwan?

Haven't you heard from our hilarious Vietnamese friends showing Manchurian (NE China) independent movement?  

Uighur independence is a complex issue. It is about cultural difference; it is about the definition and practice of autonomy; it is about equal and preferential treatment; *more than anything else it is about global geopolitik*. It is about almost everything but religion.

My gut feeling is that Chinese central government should do more to equally treat the Uighur and the rest of the Chinese by revoking some of the preferential policies towards the Uighur. Meanwhile CPC should provide more education tailored to Uighur's needs. I remember there is a Chinese proverb: teaching them fishing rather than feeding them with fishes.

Again secularism and cultural contact (not cultural isolation) are the only ways to harmonize the Chinese society. CPC did well from 50s to 70s, but didn't do so well in recent 30 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ephone

China's population will go down if we still stick to the one child policy. So we do not worry about the high number but low number that may be in 50 years.

About taiwan, China will reclaim it sooner or later. However, if taiwan dare to declare independence, China will make the reclaim process start right away.



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> in china are you worried about the high number of population and what it would be like in 50 years ?
> is a military action in taiwan possible like what happened in georgia by russia ?


----------



## Manticore

Please post in english, gents.


----------



## shuttler

*Harbin Y-12 &#36816;-12 * 17-passengers 2 crewmen


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#33322;&#36890;&#39134; &#39046;&#33322;150 AVIC Primus 150 *


----------



## shuttler

*&#20013;&#33322;&#36890;&#39134; &#28023;&#40485;300 AVIC HO 300* - Amphibian 4-6 passengers ( crew included)

*Video link:*

[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjI1NDk5NzMy.html[/video]

















*More pix:
*
HO300


----------



## AHMED85

xuxu1457 said:


> eg. what you want from country?



I only want to know about peoples mentality about country development with the core element of progress like Education, Profession, Work and second the intelligence thinking about it too with the country that have the socialism state...
What the average person thinking about it...Its simple like example if we do not progress in educations than we simply assume it as traditional society or peoples does not like to be a educated person...


----------



## Viet

shuttler said:


> *&#20013;&#33322;&#36890;&#39134; &#39046;&#33322;150 AVIC Primus 150 *



I am always amazed and surprised about the fast pace China is developing the economy.
Another question:

How do you see the Sino-Vietnam relationship in 10 years?


----------



## XTREME

shuttler said:


> for commercial aviation industry, we are progressing with the development of :
> 
> *COMAC ARJ-21*:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/88191-china-made-arj21-700-aircraft.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a larger narrow body jet-liner *COMAC C-919*
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/80251-comac-c919.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the turboprop *MA-60* has been launched and sold to the world some years ago.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/88066-china-made-ma-60-aircraft.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for our private jets, electric planes and commercial helicopters, more info will be forthcoming.



Thanx man!


----------



## itaskol

Viet said:


> I am always amazed and surprised about the fast pace China is developing the economy.
> Another question:
> 
> How do you see the Sino-Vietnam relationship in 10 years?


China and Vietnam should continuously expand relations: official - People's Daily Online 2012/09/18
Cuba, Vietnam boost business cooperation - Xinhua | English.news.cn 2012/09/19
2 firms set up shop in Sansha - People's Daily Online 2012/09/20


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> I am always amazed and surprised about the fast pace China is developing the economy.
> Another question:
> How do you see the Sino-Vietnam relationship in 10 years?



Not as good as I would like to see. Actually the above aero-industrial samples are just some of the models. There are more but too much of them will make the thread diverted to another focus which is not the intention of the OP I think.

I cant even predict what is going to happen next month in a multi-polar world. It is not just the bi-lateral exchanges between China and Vietnam that can determine everything. SCS is the major concern between us. Apart from that, I cannot see other areas which can hinder the mutual development of our two countries.

PS: how long have you been learning German?&#12288;


----------



## Paan Singh

Why chinese disrepect russians here? ...

even after knowing their contribution in chinese weapons and other military stuff


----------



## shuttler

XTREME said:


> Thanx man!



no problem. You can follow the above name of the corportions or from here to find out more details.

Oh, just one more before I let go. This is super sexy:






Yuneec_International_E430


----------



## shuttler

TeriShirtDaButton said:


> Why chinese disrepect russians here? ...
> 
> even after knowing their contribution in chinese weapons and other military stuff



dont be trivial and blow up random comments out of proportion. as long as China is buying from Russia, these are reliable signs of trust between the 2.


----------



## shuttler

AHMED85 said:


> I only want to know about peoples mentality about country development with the core element of progress like Education, Profession, Work and second the intelligence thinking about it too with the country that have the socialism state...
> What the average person thinking about it...Its simple like example if we do not progress in educations than we simply assume it as traditional society or peoples does not like to be a educated person...



This sounds like a complex question. 

Education is a good way to make progress for any one, any where but there are numerious examples in which people who are not well educated are very successful. This kind of thing happens in China and I am sure it happens in your country too.


----------



## Arya Desa

I do have a question brothers. How do you feel about a union between India and China to form a power that can singlehandedly defeat the imperialistic westerners?


----------



## djsjs

Arya Desa said:


> I do have a question brothers. How do you feel about a union between India and China to form a power that can singlehandedly defeat the imperialistic westerners?




interesting! a country with her language borrowed from the west is tring to defeat the westerners. the westerners are crying....


----------



## terranMarine

Arya Desa said:


> I do have a question brothers. How do you feel about a union between India and China to form a power that can singlehandedly defeat the imperialistic westerners?



I don't think your Indian brothers would support this kind of thinking. Some are even suggesting to invade China and grab Tibet.


----------



## Plexyre

Arya Desa said:


> I do have a question brothers. How do you feel about a union between India and China to form a power that can singlehandedly defeat the imperialistic westerners?



My personal opinion, the world is not so black and white. Every nation is a participant in the giant chess game known as geopolitics, and each will have different priorities and interests, whether it be simply protecting the country's sovereignty or more ambitious goals such as expanding influence in the world.

Also the 'West' is hardly monolithic, there are neutral countries such as Switzerland. The West also has its own serious internal disagreements, such as in the current EU financial crisis.


----------



## Arya Desa

djsjs said:


> interesting! a country with her language borrowed from the west is tring to defeat the westerners. the westerners are crying....



Are you not speaking the very language of the west that you criticize a whole nation for speaking? English was chosen as a national language because India is a continent. Not everyone in India wants to speak Hindi as not everyone in China wants to speak Cantonese.


----------



## djsjs

Arya Desa said:


> Are you not speaking the very language of the west that you criticize a whole nation for speaking? English was chosen as a national language because India is a continent. Not everyone in India wants to speak Hindi as not everyone in China wants to speak Cantonese.



at least i don't have to speak a language borrowed from other countries to our people.
BTW,how much do you know about Cantonese?Do you think it is a language that has nothing to do with mandarin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Arya Desa said:


> I do have a question brothers. How do you feel about a union between India and China to form a power that can singlehandedly defeat the imperialistic westerners?



To be honest, you are such a day dreamer. The Chinese laugh at you. Every neighbor country is happy if China and India can coexist without confrontation. Try to fix your border disputes with China and other in the region!

And such a stupid idea about of defeating imperialistic westerners, who the hell are they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> To be honest, you are such a day dreamer. The Chinese laugh at you. Every neighbor country is happy if China and India can coexist without confrontation. Try to fix your border disputes with China and other in the region!
> 
> And such a stupid idea about of defeating imperialistic westerners, who the hell are they?


Vietnam has more people and almost the same land area than Germany,both are coastal coutries.do vietnamese have a dream that one day they are better than Germany?i think it's not a bad choice that China has a neighbor & cooperator as strong as Germany when the day China catch up with US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monilisa

when will china attack japan?


----------



## kurup

djsjs said:


> interesting! a country with her language borrowed from the west is tring to defeat the westerners. the westerners are crying....



The fact is that it's the chinese that are talking more about how imperialistic westerners are and asians should unite kind of thing ............

And the language being borrowed from the west , you are also communicating in that language ..........


----------



## Viet

shuttler said:


> Not as good as I would like to see. Actually the above aero-industrial samples are just some of the models. There are more but too much of them will make the thread diverted to another focus which is not the intention of the OP I think.
> 
> I cant even predict what is going to happen next month in a multi-polar world. It is not just the bi-lateral exchanges between China and Vietnam that can determine everything. SCS is the major concern between us. Apart from that, I cannot see other areas which can hinder the mutual development of our two countries.
> 
> PS: how long have you been learning German?&#12288;




Yeh I agree. More cooperations less confrontations, closer ties between us are necessary. The SCS dispute is really a headache as nationalistic sentiment on both sides is involved. We must be patient in this case until a solution is found.

It took me about 5 years or so to get fluent in German.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

djsjs said:


> interesting! a country with her language borrowed from the west is tring to defeat the westerners. the westerners are crying....




Excuse me?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Joe Shearer said:


> Excuse me?




Dear *djsjs*,

You made an insulting and offensive remark about Indians. Was that accidental or was that deliberate?

I shall wait for your reply. Thank you.


----------



## djsjs

Joe Shearer said:


> Dear *djsjs*,
> 
> You made an insulting and offensive remark about Indians. Was that accidental or was that deliberate?
> 
> I shall wait for your reply. Thank you.


i don't want to insult anybody,I apologize if my words hurt some of you.My view is the Indians usually stand on the Western side.


----------



## shuttler

monilisa said:


> when will china attack japan?



we dont want to start a war if we dont want to for that will only serve the benefit of third party nations which have been cheerleading hard on the sideline wickedly since the recent Diaoyu Islands conflict broke out


----------



## Joe Shearer

djsjs said:


> i don't want to insult anybody,I apologize if my words hurt some of you.My view is the Indians usually stand on the Western side.



Given your clarification, there is nothing more to be said. Thank you for taking the trouble of clearing my doubts.

For the record, I would be happy to continue any future discussion with you in Bengali, an officially recognized Indian language, since I would not wish to create any misunderstanding.


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> Yeh I agree. More cooperations less confrontations, closer ties between us are necessary. The SCS dispute is really a headache as nationalistic sentiment on both sides is involved. We must be patient in this case until a solution is found.
> 
> It took me about 5 years or so to get fluent in German.



amazing! you have to live in a German community to help your fluency in learning the language. congratulations!

Well, how about developing the SCS area jointly! we have been proposing that for some time but there has been impasse on your government!


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> at least i don't have to speak a language borrowed from other countries to our people.
> BTW,how much do you know about Cantonese?Do you think it is a language that has nothing to do with mandarin?



that guy is grossly ignorant! he doesnt know the proportion of people speaking Putonghua to those speaking Cantonese.

Sometimes when you think your statement is right you dont need to answer to trolls!


----------



## Echo_419

djsjs said:


> i don't want to insult anybody,I apologize if my words hurt some of you.My view is the Indians usually stand on the Western side.



& when we have taken western side 
We are Neutral


----------



## Viet

shuttler said:


> amazing! you have to live in a German community to help your fluency in learning the language. congratulations!
> 
> Well, how about developing the SCS area jointly! we have been proposing that for some time but there has been impasse on your government!




Due to my limited knowledge, China made a proposal which cannot be accepted by us. We can agree on cooperations in tapping oil/gas resources, but we cannot share the view of China that it insists on sovereignty over the entire SCS!

I think a possible solution may be as follows - my 10-point-"peace plan":
- based on the current status quo
- based on the international laws
- based on Code of conducts
- based on common sense
- based on the wish of both sides wanting a peaceful solution
*
Here is the plan:*

1# China accepts VN´s sovereignty of 200 nautical miles off coast of Vietnam (EEZ).
2# Vietnam accepts China´s sovereignty over Paracel Islands and adjacent waters up to 15 nautical miles.
3# China accepts VN´s sovereignty over the currently occupied islands of Spratlys and adjacent waters up to 15 nautical miles.
4# Vietnam accepts China´s sovereignty over the currently occupied islands of Spratlys and adjacent waters up to 15 nautical miles.
5# The South China Sea will be divided into two halfs (see image - the line below Paracels): China controls the north part, Vietnam the south part.







6# Vietnam and China guarantee freedom of navigation to all nations.
7# Vietnam and China agree on jointed development in the SCS exluding the 4 parts under 1-4, we share profits.
8# Vietnam and China keep agreements secret for 50 years to avoid nationalistic sentiment.
9# Vietnam and China agree on jointed patrol and military drills at the common sea border at regulary basis.
10# Vietnam and China agree on a friendship treaty for 50 years.

I believe Vietnam can live with this. How about China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

No deal. China can live with #1 to #4, and Vietnam should be satisfy with #4. As for #5 it's a definitely no no because north of the said line is already under China's control and is inherent sphere anyway and besides a 50 year secret agreement simply won't work because the other 4 players would know about it as soon as Vietnam begins to develop the area for oil/gas. China will not accept Vietnam hegemony on the SCS below the said line period.

I think China, with some good diplomacy by a combined ASEAN would accept 1) Everyone keeps the islands they presently occupied with negotiated EEZ and 2) co-developments the whole SCS. 

My friend, your proposal is way too much in Vietnam favor and you neglect the other 4 players.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

^ Not necessarily, if you ignore few and remain responsive to sane posts, Indians don't have any problem. Problem is Indians are attacked by most of the members from other nations which adds up anger and it vents out. There are idiots from every country. Bashing goes both ways and senior members like you have seen the reality. You know what is said by many members and people turns blind eye if its against India. 

Don't respond to those flame posts and be neutral and oppose anything derogatory. I think things will be like what Chinese Dragon told me when Chinese defended Indians in many threads. He changed as trolling by Indians started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

ahfatzia said:


> No deal. China can live with #1 to #4, and Vietnam should be satisfy with #4. As for #5 it's a definitely no no because north of the said line is already under China's control and is inherent sphere anyway and besides a 50 year secret agreement simply won't work because the other 4 players would know about it as soon as Vietnam begins to develop the area for oil/gas. China will not accept Vietnam hegemony on the SCS below the said line period.
> 
> I think China, with some good diplomacy by a combined ASEAN would accept 1) Everyone keeps the islands they presently occupied with negotiated EEZ and 2) co-developments the whole SCS.
> 
> My friend, your proposal is way too much in Vietnam favor and you neglect the other 4 players.




Think again!
China and Vietnam settled the border dispute after 10 years of negotiation. AND the exact border line is not disclosed and kept secretly! I understand we cannot reglect other claimants, but they are not major players in this GREAT game.
If it comes to an agreement with China, Vietnam will seek solutions with the rest.


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> Due to my limited knowledge, China made a proposal which cannot be accepted by us. We can agree on cooperations in tapping oil/gas resources, but we cannot share the view of China that it insists on sovereignty over the entire SCS!
> 
> I think a possible solution may be as follows - my 10-point-"peace plan":
> - based on the current status quo
> - based on the international laws
> - based on Code of conducts
> - based on common sense
> - based on the wish of both sides wanting a peaceful solution
> *
> Here is the plan:*
> 
> 1# China accepts VN´s sovereignty of 200 nautical miles off coast of Vietnam (EEZ).
> 2# Vietnam accepts China´s sovereignty over Paracel Islands and adjacent waters up to 15 nautical miles.
> 3# China accepts VN´s sovereignty over the currently occupied islands of Spratlys and adjacent waters up to 15 nautical miles.
> 4# Vietnam accepts China´s sovereignty over the currently occupied islands of Spratlys and adjacent waters up to 15 nautical miles.
> 5# The South China Sea will be divided into two halfs (see image - the line below Paracels): China controls the north part, Vietnam the south part.
> 6# Vietnam and China guarantee freedom of navigation to all nations.
> 7# Vietnam and China agree on jointed development in the SCS exluding the 4 parts under 1-4, we share profits.
> 8# Vietnam and China keep agreements secret for 50 years to avoid nationalistic sentiment.
> 9# Vietnam and China agree on jointed patrol and military drills at the common sea border at regulary basis.
> 10# Vietnam and China agree on a friendship treaty for 50 years.
> 
> I believe Vietnam can live with this. How about China?



History is also a factor for consideration.

1 to 5: I'll leave them for the diplomats of the 2 countries to sort out
6: there is no problems with freedom of navigation whatsoever. so I would maintain status quo. no need to make a special guarantee unless the EEZ rules are violated
7. that is what we proposed which was set to work in favour of Vietnam under our rules
8. the secretive agreement wont work because there are other nations involved I am afraid and let's not give a time limit to irrational conducts. 
9. I dont have problems with joint military drills, but joint patrolling is an administrative function which links to sovereignty
10: our doors of friendship with Vietnam are open


----------



## shuttler

KRAIT said:


> ^ Not necessarily, if you ignore few and remain responsive to sane posts, Indians don't have any problem. Problem is Indians are attacked by most of the members from other nations which adds up anger and it vents out. There are idiots from every country. Bashing goes both ways and senior members like you have seen the reality. You know what is said by many members and people turns blind eye if its against India.
> 
> Don't respond to those flame posts and be neutral and oppose anything derogatory. I think things will be like what Chinese Dragon told me when Chinese defended Indians in many threads. He changed as trolling by Indians started.



I very seldom or never involve in topics where my country is not related. But there are far too many threads and comments made by posters with indian flags (or suspected indians with foreign flags) who have brought anti-China sentiments into the discussion on forums, and many times out of nowhere (off-topic rants) that sustain my observation...(plus your media and some hi profile spokesmen too)!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

Viet said:


> Think again!
> China and Vietnam settled the border dispute after 10 years of negotiation. AND the exact border line is not disclosed and kept secretly! I understand we cannot reglect other claimants, but they are not major players in this GREAT game.
> If it comes to an agreement with China, Vietnam will seek solutions with the rest.




Actually the secret agreement, if there's one, is immaterial here. I believe China simply will not accept Vietnam's domination south of the line you mentioned for obvious reason. Besides the oil/gas this area is a rich fishing ground for million of fishermen from various countries so a co-development is as far as China can go. 

One thing I can't understand is why wouldn't Vietnam be satisfied with her current occupations if all the other 5 players agree. I don't want to flame the issue here but it's all because of Vietnam policy in SCS that makes China responds strongly. The situation further muddled when Obama issued his Asia Pivot and that leave China no choices but stands her ground on SCS. Again, China will not accept anyone's hegemony over her immediate trading lifeline, including the US.


----------



## Viet

Let me presice the point 
*10# Vietnam and China agree on a friendship treaty for 50 years.*

This friendship treaty is a non-aggression pact!
- China and Vietnam agree not to join any other country or pact that aims against one of the parties
- inform other party of any major military movements including sea, land and air at the earliest possible
- provide creditable reasons for any military buildup at the border between two countries


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> Let me presice the point
> *10# Vietnam and China agree on a friendship treaty for 50 years.*
> 
> This friendship treaty is a non-aggression pact!
> - China and Vietnam agree not to join any other country or pact that aims against one of the parties
> - inform other party of any major military movements including sea, land and air at the earliest possible
> - provide creditable reasons for any military buildup at the border between two countries



The proposition appears to bring our 2 countries closer than economic ties. Has Vietnam sorted out your disputes with Cambodia, Laos ... yet?


----------



## KRAIT

shuttler said:


> I very seldom or never involve in topics where my country is not related. But there are far too many threads and comments made by posters with indian flags (or suspected indians with foreign flags) who have brought anti-China sentiments into the discussion on forums, and many times out of nowhere (off-topic rants) that sustain my observation...(plus your media and some hi profile spokesmen too)!


Can understand.....I hate them too...important and my fav. threads gets ruined by these rants.


----------



## Viet

shuttler said:


> The proposition appears to bring our 2 countries closer than economic ties. Has Vietnam sorted out your disputes with Cambodia, Laos ... yet?



As far as I know there is no really any issue between Vietnam and Laos, and with Cambodia the relationship is getting better than ever before. Let me post one article here.



*King's visit to strengthen ties, co-operation with Cambodia *
_Updated September, 24 2012 09:49:22 | Vietnam News_






HA NOI (VNS)&#8212; *Cambodian King Norodom Sihamoni's State visit to Viet Nam, scheduled to begin today, will likely elevate further the two countries' neighbourliness, traditional friendship and multi-dimensional cooperation.*

The three-day visit, which begins today and comes at the invitation of President Truong Tan Sang, is the fourth made by King Norodom Sihamoni since he came to the throne in 2004.

The two countries are celebrating the Friendship Year 2012 and the 45th anniversary of their diplomatic ties.

Since the establishment of diplomatic ties on June 24, 1967, Viet Nam and Cambodia have been constantly strengthening their political relations following the motto "good neighbourliness, traditional friendship, all-round cooperation and long-term sustainability".

Visits by high-ranking leaders were exchanged on a regular basis, most recently by Vietnamese Party General Secretary Nguyen Phu Trong in December 2011 and Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung in April 2012, as well as one by Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen and National Assembly Chairman Heng Samrin.

The two sides have organised various conferences together, such as the 12th session of the Viet Nam-Cambodia Joint Committee in August 2011, the 7th Conference on Cooperation and Development between border provinces of Viet Nam and Cambodia in HCM City in March 2012, and the 3rd Viet Nam-Cambodia Investment Cooperation Conference in Kien Giang Province in June.

Security and defence cooperation between the two countries has been strengthened, helping to maintain stability and social order along their common border and prevent trans-national crimes.

*Bilateral economic linkage, trade and investment have been growing rapidly. Two-way trade exceeded US$2.8 billion in 2011 and is expected to hit $3.4 billion in 2012.*

*Viet Nam has poured over $2.4 billion into 112 projects in Cambodia, focusing on rubber planting, mining, oil and gas exploration, energy, telecommunications, finance and banking.*

Viet Nam has also continued to lend a helping hand to Cambodia in training its workforce in human resources and providing medical check-ups and treatment for Cambodian people.

The two countries' relevant agencies are also planting markers along the common border. So far, 239 positions have been decided for the planting of 289 border markers and 703 km of the border line has been demarcated.

The two sides pledged to complete the work as soon as possible. &#8212; VNS
King's visit to strengthen ties, co-operation with Cambodia - Politics & Laws | Politics, Business, Economy, Society, Life, Sports - VietNam News - VietNam News


----------



## Joe Shearer

shuttler said:


> I very seldom or never involve in topics where my country is not related. But there are far too many threads and comments made by posters with indian flags (or suspected indians with foreign flags) who have brought anti-China sentiments into the discussion on forums, and many times out of nowhere (off-topic rants) that sustain my observation...(plus your media and some hi profile spokesmen too)!



Don't worry, high profile spokesmen may not think you sufficiently important to be watched. Say whatever you want; there are moderators to enforce the rules, those are not enforced by others.


----------



## Viet

ahfatzia said:


> Actually the secret agreement, if there's one, is immaterial here. I believe China simply will not accept Vietnam's domination south of the line you mentioned for obvious reason. Besides the oil/gas this area is a rich fishing ground for million of fishermen from various countries so a co-development is as far as China can go.
> 
> One thing I can't understand is why wouldn't Vietnam be satisfied with her current occupations if all the other 5 players agree. I don't want to flame the issue here but it's all because of Vietnam policy in SCS that makes China responds strongly. The situation further muddled when Obama issued his Asia Pivot and that leave China no choices but stands her ground on SCS. Again, China will not accept anyone's hegemony over her immediate trading lifeline, including the US.




Well, China has no choice but seeks a solution with Vietnam. We will not let the entire sea including shipping lanes to be controlled by China alone. The recent steps we did were necessary to strengthen our stance and defence in the region.


----------



## Sasquatch

Can we please stick to the topic ? the SCS discussions have a thread for it.


----------



## Viet

Hu Songshan said:


> Can we please stick to the topic ? the SCS discussions have a thread for it.




You are rigth, there is a thread for it, and I am aware of many other ones related to the dispute, too.
The reason for my post is because a Chinese member asked for my opinion. And to be honest, the thread "SCS discussions" has slowly become a trolling ground.


----------



## JUBA

Q1: How Chinese look at the Palestinian-Israeli conflict and the Middle East in General ?

Q2: How Chinese look at the relations with Saudi Arabia ?


----------



## Plexyre

JUBA said:


> Q1: How Chinese look at the Palestinian-Israeli conflict and the Middle East in General ?
> 
> Q2: How Chinese look at the relations with Saudi Arabia ?



1. China supports a two-state solution between the Palestinians and the Israelis. China has traditionally been sympathetic to the Palestinian cause. Though this is a pretty complex issue so there are no easy solutions, and the peace process has stalled as of late. As for the Middle East, it is pretty important, not only for the oil but for business relations as well (the GCC states in particular for business).

2. Relations with Saudi Arabia have been mutually beneficial. Saudi Arabia sells oil to China while China invests in infrastructure and other projects in Saudi Arabia. There are also cultural relations; thousands of Chinese Muslims go on the Hajj annually

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esc8781

How do you (you specifically) spend your Chinese new year?


----------



## eddieInUK

JUBA said:


> Q1: How Chinese look at the Palestinian-Israeli conflict and the Middle East in General ?
> 
> Q2: How Chinese look at the relations with Saudi Arabia ?


1. USA likes to depress and blame China, for normal Chinese, maybe they have no idea about Middle East, for people interested in politics, they tend to support Palestin and Muslim rather than Isrial.
2. Complicated, Saudi is an America ally, but in our history text book, it is recorded that China has a good relation with Arab countries. prophet muhammad used to say "Seek for knowledge as far as China." I am very confused why Saudi is so close to USA, Can you answer me ?



Esc8781 said:


> How do you (you specifically) spend your Chinese new year?


Similar to Chrismas, stay with family, visit friends, send some gifts, usually we give real money to kids in a small red pack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Esc8781 said:


> How do you (you specifically) spend your Chinese new year?


most people have a seven-day holiday which we called Spring Festival Golden Week.When the arrival of the Spring Festival, every Chinese person, no matter where he is, get home as much as possible to accompany parents.Then we meet with friends and relatives, and mutual blessing.we drink much for friendship ,health and all other good wishes. happy and busy....When the holidays drawing to a close, people have to be prepared to return to the city they work and live.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chengduman

I can tell you,Most chinese peoples are the educated people.


----------



## Chengduman

I can tell you,Most chinese peoples are the educated people. The europe like the sand on the sandbank,Although they have a lot of adv tec . US is an axis of evil, Where is the war,Where is the US

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...y-questions-about-china-56.html#ixzz27dEQ9DFa

I can tell you,Most chinese peoples are the educated people. The europe like the sand on the sandbank,Although they have a lot of adv tec . US is an axis of evil, Where is the war,Where is the US


Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-far-east/206583-do-you-have-any-questions-about-china-56.html#ixzz27dGV6fGu


zynga said:


> thanks... also what do chinese educated people think of india?
> why do chinese think of europe and US?


----------



## Chengduman

If you really want to do,you can speek Chinese well.Like the US ambassador to Beijing.He's name is 'peng bo pei'


acetophenol said:


> i have heard that chinese is a difficult language too learn. In your opinion,is it possible for a person who is not born in china to learn and speak chinese as fluently as a china born?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

can any one please translate this ?
ºººÍ£º°£¼°C130³£·ÉÖÐ¹ú »³ÒÉÍµÔËÃÀ×°±¸|°£¼°|C-130_ÐÂÀË¾üÊÂ
?????????????????? -????


----------



## djsjs

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> can any one please translate this ?
> ºººÍ£º°£¼°C130³£·ÉÖÐ¹ú »³ÒÉÍµÔËÃÀ×°±¸|°£¼°|C-130_ÐÂÀË¾üÊÂ
> ?????????????????? -????



sorry i can't translate it completely with my crippled English.both the 2 are about China-Egypt cooperation.
China will continue to improved Red Arrows -8-style anti-tank missiles for Egypt and Egypt hope to buy more weapons such as J-10 ,FC-1.and to help improve the old tanks.west medias guess there are non-public technical cooperations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AntoniSerbia

I am wondering when our Chinese gov stop colonising Tibet and retreat its troops back to China.


----------



## Viet

AntoniSerbia said:


> I am wondering when our Chinese gov stop colonising Tibet and retreat its troops back to China.




You are a really smart Chinese? Where were you born?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scherz

Viet said:


> You are a really smart Chinese? Where were you born?



Its all ironic. Look at his former posts.


----------



## kankan326

AntoniSerbia said:


> I am wondering when our Chinese gov stop colonising Tibet and retreat its troops back to China.



I think the time will come when North American Indians get their lands back


----------



## Yogi

From where does the word ''China'' originated? 

Does the word ''China'' has meaning?

I mean most of Chinese history talk about Middle kingdom n different dynasties only.....

Why do Chinese people say Sino-India or Sino-Pak relations n not China-India or China-Pak relations???


----------



## terranMarine

It consists of 2 characters, one means middle the other means country thus middle kingdom

The word "China" is derived from Persian Cin (&#1670;&#1740;&#1606. It is first recorded in 1516 in the journal of Portuguese explorer Duarte Barbosa.[29] The word appears in English in a translation published in 1555.[30] The Persian word is, in turn, derived from the Sanskrit word C&#299;na (&#2330;&#2368;&#2344,[31] which was used as a name for China as early as AD 150.[32] There are various scholarly theories regarding the origin of this word. The traditional theory, proposed in the 17th century by Martino Martini, is that "China" is derived from "Qin" (&#31206, the westernmost of the Chinese kingdoms during the Zhou Dynasty, or from the succeeding Qin Dynasty (221206 BC).[33] The word C&#299;na is used in two Hindu scriptures  the Mah&#257;bh&#257;rata of the 5th century BC and the Laws of Manu of the 2nd century BC  to refer to a country located in the Tibetan-Burman borderlands east of India.[34][35]

In China, common names for the country include Zh&#333;ngguó (Chinese: &#20013;&#22269;; literally "the Central State(s)") and Zh&#333;nghuá (Chinese: &#20013;&#21326, although the country's official name has been changed numerous times by successive dynasties and modern governments. The term Zhongguo appeared in various ancient texts, such as the Classic of History of the 6th century BC,[36] and in pre-imperial times it was often used as a cultural concept to distinguish the Huaxia from the barbarians. The term, which can be either singular or plural, referred to the group of states in the central plain. It was only in the nineteenth century that the term emerged as the formal name of the country. The Chinese were not unique in regarding their country as "central", since other civilizations had the same view.[37]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Senkaku/Diaoyu islands:

Let´s assume Japan recognises there is an island dispute (that is one the demands China requests from Japan). What is China´s stance in the negotiation? I don´t think that Japan is willing to cede all of the islets back to China.

Be realistic.


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> Senkaku/Diaoyu islands:
> 
> Let´s assume Japan recognises there is an island dispute (that is one the demands China requests from Japan). What is China´s stance in the negotiation? I don´t think that Japan is willing to cede all of the islets back to China.
> 
> Be realistic.



you had experience of posting SCS related comments above why do something similar again?


----------



## ephone

There is no Chinese government that dare to let diaoyu islands out of China's territories.




Viet said:


> Senkaku/Diaoyu islands:
> 
> Let´s assume Japan recognises there is an island dispute (that is one the demands China requests from Japan). What is China´s stance in the negotiation? I don´t think that Japan is willing to cede all of the islets back to China.
> 
> Be realistic.


----------



## ephone

After Hamas took control recently, I do not think Chinese government now is a fan for those Palestinians. 

China now has a wide range of cooperation with Israel even though we fully understand the close relationship between Israel and U.S. However, there is still a lot for China to learn from Israel and the cooperation will keep going for more and longer.

China does not agree with Israel's settlement expansion policy and indeed hope a two-state solution can be achieved sooner than later since ever-lasting peace there should be good for everybody.

China definitely does not support those islam fundamentalists who want to erase Israel from earth and indeed thinks those fxxkers are either brain dead or drop-dead crazy. 

With Saudi???

Purely business. What can China learn from that backward culture??? How to train your citizens to become OBL?


JUBA said:


> Q1: How Chinese look at the Palestinian-Israeli conflict and the Middle East in General?
> 
> Q2: How Chinese look at the relations with Saudi Arabia ?


----------



## ephone

For educated Chinese, I do not think many really support those hamas-supporting palestinians. On the contrary, most educated Chinese have a much positive feeling towards Jewish people due to similar appreciation of family, knowledge, long history and brilliance and etc.



eddieInUK said:


> 1. USA likes to depress and blame China, for normal Chinese, maybe they have no idea about Middle East, for people interested in politics, they tend to support Palestin and Muslim rather than Isrial.
> 2. Complicated, Saudi is an America ally, but in our history text book, it is recorded that China has a good relation with Arab countries. prophet muhammad used to say "Seek for knowledge as far as China." I am very confused why Saudi is so close to USA, Can you answer me ?
> 
> 
> Similar to Chrismas, stay with family, visit friends, send some gifts, usually we give real money to kids in a small red pack.


----------



## ephone

You put a China flag there and you ask this type of brain-dead question???

China has controlled Tibet for more than 500 years. Each dalai lama has to be approved by central government before he can be officially called dalai lama. His power comes from central government. Without central government approval, if dalai lama did anything against the central government, Chinese government can remove one and replace with another one.

In history, at least two dalai lama were removed and replaced with two new dalai lama. 

Your idiocy is really beyond understand.

China can give up control of Tibet if all the europe settlers can get the heck out of North, Central and South America, give their lands back to the indians. All the whites in Australia, New Zealand can get their buts back to europe and give the lands back to the real locals.

What an idiot.



AntoniSerbia said:


> I am wondering when our Chinese gov stop colonising Tibet and retreat its troops back to China.


----------



## ephone

There is zero possibility China will accept that 1, 3, 5. 



Viet said:


> Due to my limited knowledge, China made a proposal which cannot be accepted by us. We can agree on cooperations in tapping oil/gas resources, but we cannot share the view of China that it insists on sovereignty over the entire SCS!
> 
> I think a possible solution may be as follows - my 10-point-"peace plan":
> - based on the current status quo
> - based on the international laws
> - based on Code of conducts
> - based on common sense
> - based on the wish of both sides wanting a peaceful solution
> *
> Here is the plan:*
> 
> 1# China accepts VN´s sovereignty of 200 nautical miles off coast of Vietnam (EEZ).
> 2# Vietnam accepts China´s sovereignty over Paracel Islands and adjacent waters up to 15 nautical miles.
> 3# China accepts VN´s sovereignty over the currently occupied islands of Spratlys and adjacent waters up to 15 nautical miles.
> 4# Vietnam accepts China´s sovereignty over the currently occupied islands of Spratlys and adjacent waters up to 15 nautical miles.
> 5# The South China Sea will be divided into two halfs (see image - the line below Paracels): China controls the north part, Vietnam the south part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6# Vietnam and China guarantee freedom of navigation to all nations.
> 7# Vietnam and China agree on jointed development in the SCS exluding the 4 parts under 1-4, we share profits.
> 8# Vietnam and China keep agreements secret for 50 years to avoid nationalistic sentiment.
> 9# Vietnam and China agree on jointed patrol and military drills at the common sea border at regulary basis.
> 10# Vietnam and China agree on a friendship treaty for 50 years.
> 
> I believe Vietnam can live with this. How about China?


----------



## ephone

We have an official language called Chinese. English is just used for certain business dealing with those from english-spoken countries. Nobody speaks English normally for daily normal life. 

For cantonese, it is just a very small percentage. Majority speak standard Chinese.



Arya Desa said:


> Are you not speaking the very language of the west that you criticize a whole nation for speaking? English was chosen as a national language because India is a continent. Not everyone in India wants to speak Hindi as not everyone in China wants to speak Cantonese.



why don't you fxxk yourself and you will find out.



Solomon2 said:


> Where does China end and the rest of the world begin?


----------



## ephone

People in China always know how to do business. China has been the No.1 richest country in the world for thousands of years. U.S.'s rise to No. 1 is just for about a little over 100 years while China was under western invasions, civil wars and etc. So there is nothing to be surprised that China will take back the No.1 very soon again.

As for secrets??? 

As long as governments take their hands off the people, do not issue stupid policies. That should be fine. 


Viet said:


> That means you can earn most of the money at economic hubs.
> Though my original question was - in general - how China has achieved such an income niveau within a short period of time? What are your secrets? diligence, hard work, etc...


----------



## ephone

Georgia now is a separate country and Russia is another one.

Taiwan is not a separate country. Ask your president and see what is Egypt's official stance on that issue: Taiwan is part of China.

If Taiwan dare to declare independence, China will reclaim it right away by war.

If not, China will reclaim it anyway but may not need to be right away.



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> in china are you worried about the high number of population and what it would be like in 50 years ?
> is a military action in taiwan possible like what happened in georgia by russia ?


----------



## ephone

Your government consider Tibet an integrate part of China but think South Tibet is not???

Do you understand South Tibet is an integrate part of Tibet and some dalai lama was born there as well?

Historically, dalai lama was always selected within areas Tibet controlled. I do not think any dalai lama (except the current pig who think everyone giving it money is his mom or dad) would have selected anyone born in india's territory.

I think the british really taught you well how to shamelessly steal other's land. 





Echo_419 said:


> I want to answer this question
> 
> I will give up aksai chin but not sorthen tibet
> Reason
> It does not have any natural resources & has more statergic value for bejing rather than new delhi
> Will extract as much as from chinease as i can


----------



## ephone

"CPC did well from 50s to 70s" means CPC severely crushed those islam religious fundamentalists/separatists.




gpit said:


> My impression is that the Chinese have a mixed feeling towards the Japanese:
> 
> a) hatred/dis-likeness. The Japanese killed millions of Chinese during their WWII atrocities. Many families were vanished or broken apart forever. One of my remote uncles was killed by a Japanese Bomber when he was only in his early teens. OK, past is past. The problem is the Japanese never apologized for their crimes committed against the Chinese. Unlike the Germany whose leaders keep apologizing all over the place whenever there is a chance, instead the Japanese keep worshiping their war criminals in their military temples; keep claiming that they did not invade China but "entered" China; keep modifying their textbooks, telling their youngsters they did not commit crimes in China; keep denying Nanking massacre.... All those sorts of evil behavior cause many Chinese (and the people of Japan's other neighbor countries) fear that *if the Japanese can whitewash their crimes they can also launch yet another invasion, bringing the Asian yet more disasters*.
> 
> b) respect. The Japanese are very disciplined with collective spirits, emphasizing education and contribution. Even being defeated, yet they rose faster and make themselves again an economic shinning start in Asia. Their products: cars, electronics (used to be), etc. are the best. The neatness of their cities, the respect their show to themselves... The Chinese are learning from them as well as get helped from them.
> 
> BTW, I am in China now, in the days where anti-Japanese activities are everywhere. I traveled with a group of Japanese (3-5 people) from Beijing to Hangzhou. They have their passport publicly shown and nobody attempts to harass them. I did read that in some places the Japanese were harassed, but, hey, China is so big and there are 1.3 billion brains and 1.3 thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> "only Uighur want to separate"
> 
> I guess either you haven't though carefully before writing your sentences or your religion propensity compromised your judgment.
> 
> Haven't you heard a crowd of Tibetans in India want an independent Tibet?
> 
> Haven't you heard a crowd in Taiwan want an independent Taiwan?
> 
> Haven't you heard from our hilarious Vietnamese friends showing Manchurian (NE China) independent movement?
> 
> Uighur independence is a complex issue. It is about cultural difference; it is about the definition and practice of autonomy; it is about equal and preferential treatment; *more than anything else it is about global geopolitik*. It is about almost everything but religion.
> 
> My gut feeling is that Chinese central government should do more to equally treat the Uighur and the rest of the Chinese by revoking some of the preferential policies towards the Uighur. Meanwhile CPC should provide more education tailored to Uighur's needs. I remember there is a Chinese proverb: teaching them fishing rather than feeding them with fishes.
> 
> Again secularism and cultural contact (not cultural isolation) are the only ways to harmonize the Chinese society. CPC did well from 50s to 70s, but didn't do so well in recent 30 years.



Along our North borders, the russians stole about 1/3 current size of China during the time China was under foreign invasions after those opium wars. 



TeriShirtDaButton said:


> Why chinese disrepect russians here? ...
> 
> even after knowing their contribution in chinese weapons and other military stuff


----------



## ephone

Union is unlikely but friendly country relationship definitely is possible. We have been having good relationship for most of the past history (except the 1962 after those british left???), haven't we?



Arya Desa said:


> I do have a question brothers. How do you feel about a union between India and China to form a power that can singlehandedly defeat the imperialistic westerners?


----------



## BJP*

Arya Desa said:


> Are you not speaking the very language of the west that you criticize a whole nation for speaking? English was chosen as a national language because India is a continent. Not everyone in India wants to speak Hindi as not everyone in China wants to speak Cantonese.



Cant agree any more. When did English choosen as National language???  

Sitting in canada dose not mean you could write bulshit here about India. I never speak english I have to deal with common Indians. Hindi is first Official language. English is secondary official language and is mainly used by south people. In North , they are not really very enthusiastic about English .

There is no National Language at all.


----------



## BJP*

terranMarine said:


> It consists of 2 characters, one means middle the other means country thus middle kingdom
> 
> The word "China" is derived from Persian Cin (&#1670;&#1740;&#1606. It is first recorded in 1516 in the journal of Portuguese explorer Duarte Barbosa.[29] The word appears in English in a translation published in 1555.[30] The Persian word is, in turn, derived from the Sanskrit word C&#299;na (&#2330;&#2368;&#2344,[31] which was used as a name for China as early as AD 150.[32] There are various scholarly theories regarding the origin of this word. The traditional theory, proposed in the 17th century by Martino Martini, is that "China" is derived from "Qin" (&#31206, the westernmost of the Chinese kingdoms during the Zhou Dynasty, or from the succeeding Qin Dynasty (221206 BC).[33] The word C&#299;na is used in two Hindu scriptures  the Mah&#257;bh&#257;rata of the 5th century BC and the Laws of Manu of the 2nd century BC  to refer to a country located in the Tibetan-Burman borderlands east of India.[34][35]
> 
> In China, common names for the country include Zh&#333;ngguó (Chinese: &#20013;&#22269;; literally "the Central State(s)") and Zh&#333;nghuá (Chinese: &#20013;&#21326, although the country's official name has been changed numerous times by successive dynasties and modern governments. The term Zhongguo appeared in various ancient texts, such as the Classic of History of the 6th century BC,[36] and in pre-imperial times it was often used as a cultural concept to distinguish the Huaxia from the barbarians. The term, which can be either singular or plural, referred to the group of states in the central plain. It was only in the nineteenth century that the term emerged as the formal name of the country. The Chinese were not unique in regarding their country as "central", since other civilizations had the same view.[37]



We in Hindi speak China which is pronounced something like "Cheen". From your post it indicated we speak correct. Right?


----------



## Viet

shuttler said:


> you had experience of posting *SCS *related comments above why do something similar again?




The thread is about any questions about China, right? So any question is allowed, maybe this one is off topic. That´s right, that is not about VN and SCS, but Japan and East China Sea. But both have some similarities.

Let´s assume further, the government of Japan undoes the purchase, will China end the hostility and normalise the relation?

I think, the current short-lived and outgoing government should not have any problems to admit that they did a mistake as they feel the pain.


----------



## Viet

I like this one comment, from a Sichuan-based Weibo user named @wangfei20, really funny:



> (posted on the Washington Post lately)
> 
> As to the dispute between the United States and Sandy, we do not take a position. We hope that both sides see the situation clearly, see peace and unity as the main aim, and manage their previous conflicts.


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> Let´s assume further, the government of Japan undoes the purchase, will China end the hostility and normalise the relation?
> 
> I think, the current short-lived and outgoing government should not have any problems to admit that they did a *mistake* as they feel the pain.



Your thoughts are very strange.If a country tries to sell the Cam Ranh Bay,whay will your govt do?Fight back or * end the hostility and normalise the relation*?

*mistake*?i think the performance of our govnt is very great,and it would not be so good if it happened 10 years ago. who told you they feel pain?any medical reports?


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> The thread is about any questions about China, right? So any question is allowed, maybe this one is off topic. That´s right, that is not about VN and SCS, but Japan and East China Sea. But both have some similarities.
> 
> Let´s assume further, the government of Japan undoes the purchase, will China end the hostility and normalise the relation?
> 
> I think, the current short-lived and outgoing government should not have any problems to admit that they did a mistake as they feel the pain.



since the nasty engagement of the japanese Diaoyu Islands conflict with us, Noda's approval rating is hovering 20% or below. He is on the exit mode and that is not going to be the only price the japanese pay for his stupidity. It is our great chances to hold out to the world the concrete evidence of our sovereignty claims. We continue to make patrolling within the 20 miles EEZ and the vicinity as our routine sea administration duties now.

Also, the united nation has passed a resolution or something like that in the last 2 days or so pressurizing the japanese to apologize to all the countries which have suffered as a result of the japanese atrocities during ww2 on the " comfort women ". in additions to the apologies, the japanese were asked to make compensations to the sufferers.

japan tries to present to the world the "victims' image in vain They can only find their closest supporters like the usa, or nato refuse to stand on their side! These tell you something!

We can hear on pdf and elsewhere a lot pf stupid noises from many clownish cheerleaders on the side line drum-beating for an issue that is none of their business. Also japan seldom gives out work permits to the people of these nations. what do you think these wicked morons are doing? Trying to stir up a war between China and Japan so that they can gain something out of it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> I like this one comment, from a Sichuan-based Weibo user named @wangfei20, really funny:



there is nothing funny about it. it is the usa 's stance. pure direct and simple! 

have all the usa dependents waken up yet and stopped their fantasies?


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> Your thoughts are very strange.If a country tries to sell the Cam Ranh Bay,whay will your govt do?Fight back or * end the hostility and normalise the relation*?
> 
> *mistake*?i think the performance of *our govnt *is very great,and it would not be so good if it happened 10 years ago. who told you they feel pain?any medical reports?




You misunderstood me: I mean the current short-lived and outgoing government of *JAPAN*, not yours.


----------



## Yogi

Nobody has has still answered my question-
Why do Chinese people say Sino-India or Sino-Pak relations n not China-India or China-Pak
relations???


----------



## terranMarine

Yogi said:


> Nobody has has still answered my question-
> Why do Chinese people say Sino-India or Sino-Pak relations n not China-India or China-Pak
> relations???



It's not that Chinese people call Sino-..... relations, it's how the western world use the word "sino" to describe relations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Yogi said:


> Nobody has has still answered my question-
> Why do Chinese people say Sino-India or Sino-Pak relations n not China-India or China-Pak
> relations???



it is a habitual usage.*Sino* is usually used as a prefix&#65292;of cause *China-India* or *China-Pak* is OK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

'Sino' is a Latin prefix for China and Chinese and only appears in English writings. Chinese language doesn't use such word, except in dictionaries, to describe country to country relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

ahfatzia said:


> 'Sino' is a Latin prefix for China and Chinese and only appears in English writings. Chinese language doesn't use such word, except in dictionaries, to describe country to country relationship.



Plus the French, German, Portugese and Italians also use that word.


----------



## Yogi

Which r major Chinese festivals Hindus have Diwali, Christians have Christmas,etc. n why r they celebrated???

I heard Chinese New Year was big festival but what else n as Chinese r mostly Atheist but do they celebrate any religious festival also like something related to Buddha???


----------



## KRAIT

Who is the most famous actor and sportsperson in China ? I mean a general idea.


----------



## Yogi

why do Chinese don't believe in God?
Was there anytime in Chinese history when they believe in God?
If yes, then why r they Atheist now???


----------



## terranMarine

Yogi said:


> why do Chinese don't believe in God?
> Was there anytime in Chinese history when they believe in God?
> If yes, then why r they Atheist now???



Why should we believe in a western God when we have our own and the Greeks, Scandinavians have theirs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

KRAIT said:


> Who is the most famous actor and sportsperson in China ? I mean a general idea.



generally for sportperson , there is no most famous, people just like what they like;

Besides the other international winers, almost all Chinese Olympic winers are famous.

one i like most is Lin Dan & Xinxingfang couple:







Lin Dan (Chinese: &#26519;&#20025;; pinyin: Lín D&#257;n; born October 14, 1983 in Longyan, Fujian) is a professional badminton player from China. He is a two-time Olympic champion, four-time world champion, and five-time All England champion. Widely considered to be the greatest badminton player of all time, by the age of 28 Lin had completed the "Super Grand Slam", having won all nine major titles in world badminton: Olympic Games, World Championships, World Cup, Thomas Cup, Sudirman Cup, Super Series Masters Finals, All England Open, Asian Games, and Asia Championships, becoming the first and only player to achieve this feat.

Lin Dan also became the first men's singles player to retain the Olympic gold medal by winning in 2008 and defending his title in 2012.

He has been nicknamed "Super Dan" by his fans.





his wife, Xie Xingfang, also top badminton player in China, 2005 she was the NO.1 in woman singles ranking. 
wikipedia introduce of Xie Xingfang
Xie Xingfang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Awesome sportsperson. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Yogi

terranMarine said:


> Why should we believe in a western God when we have our own and the Greeks, Scandinavians have theirs?



U got me all wrong my friend by ''God'' i didn't mean any specific western God or Christ.

By God i mean a Super Natuaral being whom Hindu call Bhagwan, Muslims call Allah n other various people by various names...

n what do meant by u have ur own God i thought Chinese were Atheist???

N plz Check my *post no.869* on previous page also


----------



## shuttler

@ *yusheng*:


























Photo courtesy: sohu
*weibo.com
cocoren.com
wangyi.com*





Thanks! I love them so much!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Chinese have their own super natural being, Chinese mythology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yogi

can anybody answer my post no.869???



terranMarine said:


> Chinese have their own super natural being, Chinese mythology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



How can u call ur self Aetheist when u belief in Super Natural beings...


----------



## yusheng

Lin Dan is also a military office in PLA, Lieutenant Colonel in professional technique rank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

"Chinese citizens enjoy the freedom to believe in religion and the freedom not to believe in it and to propagate atheism."

this is the literally sentence translated from Constitution of the Peoples Republic of China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yogi

yusheng said:


> "Chinese citizens enjoy the freedom to believe in religion and the freedom not to believe in it and to propagate atheism."
> 
> this is the literally sentence translated from Constitution of the Peoples Republic of China



Nothing new here most countries except Muslims allow Atheism as religion is basically a personal matter

But my point was either u believe in God (Super Natural Being) n religion or u don't(Aetheism) there is nothing like a believe in Religion but i m a Aetheist...

Hope u got my point


----------



## terranMarine

Yogi said:


> can anybody answer my post no.869???
> How can u call ur self Aetheist when u belief in Super Natural beings...



Most import ones are 
- Chinese New Year
- Dongzhi Festival (Feast day, family gatherings, also named "Chinese Thanksgiving")
- Qingming Festival (Paying respect to ancestors)

Chinese festivals are not really related to religious, some are related to mythology. Apparently there's a festival related to Buddha called the Laba Festival but i have never heard of this one before.

My friend even plenty of western people are atheist and don't choose to become a catholic or protestant because they don't believe in God. Same with Chinese people there are those who believe in our own deities and some who don't, some Chinese believe in Christ or Allah if they choose to become a muslim. It's not like we have our own bible or koran, so you don't see Chinese people who believe in our own deities go to temples all the time unlike westerners or muslims frequently go to churches or mosques. Those who believe can sometimes go to temples to pray.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

yusheng said:


> Lin Dan is also a military office in PLA, Lieutenant Colonel in professional technique rank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Lt Col? How old is he?



He looks younger than me i was just a captain with the US Army....(LTC in US Army were all over 38)


----------



## Armstrong

Whats the scope of Chartered Accountancy in China ? Do you guys a Chartered Accountancy qualification of your own like ACCA, ICAEW, CPA, CGA etc. or does China have a different stream over there ? 

P.S How fluent is the average Chinese in English in Beijing or some of the bigger cities ?


----------



## Yogi

terranMarine said:


> Most import ones are
> - Chinese New Year
> - Dongzhi Festival (Feast day, family gatherings, also named "Chinese Thanksgiving")
> - Qingming Festival (Paying respect to ancestors)
> 
> Chinese festivals are not really related to religious, some are related to mythology. Apparently there's a festival related to Buddha called the Laba Festival but i have never heard of this one before.
> 
> My friend even plenty of western people are atheist and don't choose to become a catholic or protestant because they don't believe in God. Same with Chinese people there are those who believe in our own deities and some who don't, some Chinese believe in Christ or Allah if they choose to become a muslim. It's not like we have our own bible or koran, so you don't see Chinese people who believe in our own deities go to temples all the time unlike westerners or muslims frequently go to churches or mosques. Those who believe can sometimes go to temples to pray.



My friend i m not against Aetheism infact there is growing population in India of Aetheist, i was just curious as most Chinese on this forum most of the time claim China to be Aethiest so i just wanted to know how n why most of the Chinese turned Aetheist as majority of people around the globe believe in some or the other religion...

When u say u some Chinese go to temple then which religion do the belong? 
R they Buddhist n can u post some pics of the deities n the temples...


----------



## AHMED85

How to seek the chines language well than in other techniques...


----------



## yusheng

KRAIT said:


> Who is the most famous actor and sportsperson in China ? I mean a general idea.



as for Chinese actor, it is too many also, i can not give you a detail list, here i just show some Chinese movies post, some of them printed actors' english name.

Movie industry in China , like India, is a big business.






































see the faces of the actors?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Yogi said:


> My friend i m not against Aetheism infact there is growing population in India of Aetheist, i was just curious as most Chinese on this forum most of the time claim China to be Aethiest so i just wanted to know how n why most of the Chinese turned Aetheist as majority of people around the globe believe in some or the other religion...
> 
> When u say u some Chinese go to temple then which religion do the belong?
> R they Buddhist n can u post some pics of the deities n the temples...



Look like you need a more westernised Chinese to answer you this question.

Basically most chinese do not have religion per se, they do believe in something, their ancestor.
Most chinese legend chinese celebrated are one point or another is a Human, they do not exist "All-Mighty" entitle like Lord and Allah or Parabrahma in hindu, the Chinese believe that when their ancestor dies, they are the one that protect them spiritually. 

However, that does not mean Chinese cannot believe in any mainstream Religion. You can still be a Catholic and go pay respect to your ancestor. The mojority of the religion Chinese believe are Buddism, and they believe in if they did good deed this life, the next life will prosper (Which is kind of budda teaching) and while Mainland chinese do believe in all sort of religion (Some even believe mormon......) But buddism is the mojority of the religion.

A Chinese Temple is a place to worship, but not only god a temple can be a giant establisment or can be just a table in your kitchen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

KRAIT said:


> Who is the most famous actor and sportsperson in China ? I mean a general idea.



there is not such most famous actors in China now, too many famous actors in too many films, i can not give you a detail list, here i just show some Chinese movies post, some of them printed actors' english name.

Movie industry in China , like India, is a big business.










































see the faces of the actors?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

^ Can't see the faces. 

BTW which is the fav. sports among kids in China, like in India, Cricket is something, almost every kid likes.


----------



## yusheng

> When u say u some Chinese go to temple then which religion do the belong?
> R they Buddhist n can u post some pics of the deities n the temples...QUOTE]
> 
> a lots of pictures of Chinese Buddha statues and temples, you can enter follow sites to see:
> 
> ç&#8482;¾åº¦å&#8250;¾ç&#8240;&#8225;æ&#339;ç´¢_æ±&#376;è&#8249;çµå±±
> 
> 
> ç&#8482;¾åº¦å&#8250;¾ç&#8240;&#8225;æ&#339;ç´¢_å³¨ç&#339;&#8240;
> 
> ç&#8482;¾åº¦å&#8250;¾ç&#8240;&#8225;æ&#339;ç´¢_æ&#8482;®é&#8482;&#8364;
> 
> 
> ç&#8482;¾åº¦å&#8250;¾ç&#8240;&#8225;æ&#339;ç´¢_çµé&#353;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

i am not sure the fav. sport among kid, since too big of China, very diversified.


----------



## terranMarine

Yogi said:


> My friend i m not against Aetheism infact there is growing population in India of Aetheist, i was just curious as most Chinese on this forum most of the time claim China to be Aethiest so i just wanted to know how n why most of the Chinese turned Aetheist as majority of people around the globe believe in some or the other religion...
> 
> When u say u some Chinese go to temple then which religion do the belong?
> R they Buddhist n can u post some pics of the deities n the temples...



I've only discovered this forum months ago so i wouldn't know if Chinese members here were claiming China is an atheist state before that. Now you know we have our own deities so hopefully you are better informed. There are loads of temples where you can pray in front of Chinese deities or buddha here are some examples

http://mazu.tw.tranews.com/Show/images/Column/9995_1.jpg

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1220/4603670312_c3c9f5cb31_z.jpg

http://blog.taiwan-guide.org/wp-content/uploads/fucheng-mazu-temple.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Armstrong said:


> P.S How fluent is the average Chinese in English in Beijing or some of the bigger cities ?



for the average Chinese,mandarin and local dialects are the main languages,English is only in the window advertising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Yogi said:


> Which r major Chinese festivals Hindus have Diwali, Christians have Christmas,etc. n why r they celebrated???
> 
> I heard Chinese New Year was big festival but what else n as Chinese r mostly Atheist but do they celebrate any religious festival also like something related to Buddha???



we have many traditional festivals ,such as Spring Festival, Lantern Festival, Dragon Boat Festival, Mid-Autumn Festival, Hungry Ghost Festival, Laba Festival, Ching Ming and Chung Yeung Festival......
Spring Festival, Lantern Festival, Dragon Boat Festival, Mid-Autumn Festival are the most important festivals for Han people

most traditional festivals are related to the ancient myths and legends


----------



## djsjs

KRAIT said:


> Who is the most famous actor and sportsperson in China ? I mean a general idea.



I strongly recommend that you watch two films in which there are many famous actors-----*The Founding of a Republic* & _*Beginning Of The Great Revival *_.------allstar

the most famous sportsperson,there are so many.We have dozens of Olympic champions every 4 years,and there are many who are not Olympic champions ,such as Yao Ming,Li Na...........


----------



## shuttler

yusheng said:


> *Lin Dan is also a military office in PLA, Lieutenant Colonel in professional technique rank.
> *



Thanks yusheng!
I know all that about &#36229;&#32423;&#20025; SuperDan!

the cute babe is not theirs. They were married 2 months ago. The gossiping media didnt say anything about they have a baby at the time of marriage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

djsjs said:


> I strongly recommend that you watch two films in which there are many famous actors-----*The Founding of a Republic* & _*Beginning Of The Great Revival *_.------allstar
> 
> the most famous sportsperson,there are so many.We have dozens of Olympic champions every 4 years,and there are many who are not Olympic champions ,such as Yao Ming,Li Na...........


Thanks for movie suggestion. Will certainly see that as was going to ask for few.

its great that Olympic stars are so much admired. We need this too much. Yao Ming is fav. of many out of China too.


----------



## Sashan

To Chinese members - Is Qing dynasty considered a Chinese Dynasty or an alien one?


----------



## djsjs

Sashan said:


> To Chinese members - Is Qing dynasty considered a Chinese Dynasty or an alien one?



Chinese Dynasty !Manchu population ranks No.3 of 56 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wright

Do Chinese like being compared to India all the time? With all the fuss about_ "China and India_"?


----------



## djsjs

Wright said:


> Do Chinese like being compared to India all the time? With all the fuss about_ "China and India_"?



no,at least we don't do such things in vain.the two countries are very differernt so comparing ourselves with india is a waste of time.I do not mind if somebody compare us..
of cause india has made &#8203;&#8203;great achievements in the recent decades.


----------



## eddieInUK

Wright said:


> Do Chinese like being compared to India all the time? With all the fuss about_ "China and India_"?


We are more interested in Western and developed countries, USA and Europe, Japan, very rare news or articles talking about India in China compared the other countries.


----------



## S10

The only time India is mentioned is when Indians try to mock China, a country better than theirs by all possible measures. Otherwise, nobody in China gives a damn about curryland.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

S10 said:


> The only time India is mentioned is when Indians try to mock China, a country better than theirs by all possible measures. Otherwise, nobody in China gives a damn about curryland.



or something very provocative like "China Killer" or substantial military movements in the territory which was stolen from us through the bits!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eddieInUK

S10 said:


> The only time India is mentioned is when Indians try to mock China, a country better than theirs by all possible measures. Otherwise, nobody in China gives a damn about curryland.


I wouldn't say India is just curryland, there are a lot of good things there. But it looks like they need some changes.


----------



## gpit

eddieInUK said:


> I wouldn't say India is just curryland, there are a lot of good things there. But it looks like they need some changes.



My personal speculation is that change in India is very difficult as they have their democracy, perhaps introduced/hoaxed into by their former colonists for perpetually subject of Indians to their influence&#8230;


----------



## Wright

Also, why are there so many Chinese compared to so few Koreans and Japanese? I'm including Hong Kong, Taiwan, Maceau, Singapore as being Chinese origin.


----------



## shuttler

Wright said:


> Also, why are there so many Chinese compared to so few Koreans and Japanese? I'm including Hong Kong, Taiwan, Maceau, Singapore as being Chinese origin.



I do think it is a worldwide phenomenon. 

In fact the comparison is not as obvious and aggressive or obsessive as indian to China. indians want to compare with China all the time! read the indian media to find that out!




eddieInUK said:


> I wouldn't say India is just curryland, there are* a lot of good things there*. But it looks like they need some changes.



the brits have gone, the pakistanis have gone, the bangladeshis have gone. 
sri lankans have their own state. so are the people in maldives!

what's good in there? care to elaborate?


----------



## ephone

Where do you get the idea that Chinese people are atheists?

CCP members are required to be atheists but others are not.

There are many Chinese who believe God. In Chinese philosophy, the distinction between heaven and earth goes far back to early time.

For the emperors of each dynasty across her several thousand years history, they were called the son of heaven, or the son of God. There are ceremonies to worship heaven (or you can say to worship God). 

So Chinese people are not atheists. There are just many religions that exist in China. 



Yogi said:


> Nothing new here most countries except Muslims allow Atheism as religion is basically a personal matter
> 
> But my point was either u believe in God (Super Natural Being) n religion or u don't(Aetheism) there is nothing like a believe in Religion but i m a Aetheist...
> 
> Hope u got my point


----------



## ephone

To be honest, almost nobody compares China and India in China. We are comparing China with those before us, not those behind us. We are working very hard to catch up. What is the point to look back???



Wright said:


> Do Chinese like being compared to India all the time? With all the fuss about_ "China and India_"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Etiene

What is the general view of the chinese on the dispute between Iran and the west? What is believed to be in Chinas best interest with regard to this dispute?


----------



## yusheng

Iran has rights to establish her own nuclear industry when she has already declared she will not develop nuclear weapon.

China should support Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

Etiene said:


> What is the general view of the chinese on the dispute between Iran and the west? What is believed to be in Chinas best interest with regard to this dispute?



majority chinese on forrms cheerling Iran but bashing U.S in that matters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Etiene said:


> What is the general view of the chinese on the dispute between Iran and the west? What is believed to be in Chinas best interest with regard to this dispute?



The United States should stop interfering in Iran and other countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

yusheng said:


> Iran has rights to establish her own nuclear industry when she has already declared she will not develop *nuclear weapon*.
> 
> China should support Iran.



Does China really believe that Iran is not developing nuclear weapons? If yes, why? Because Iran says so?


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> Does China really believe that Iran is not developing nuclear weapons? If yes, why? Because Iran says so?



Israel already has it and doesnt say yes or no


----------



## terranMarine

Viet said:


> Does China really believe that Iran is not developing nuclear weapons? If yes, why? Because Iran says so?



Iraq said the same thing but hey Bush and his America didn't want to believe and guess what happened.


----------



## rcrmj

Viet said:


> Does China really believe that Iran is not developing nuclear weapons? If yes, why? Because Iran says so?


vietcong told you lot that Vietnam is a 'glorious' and 'peaceful' country and viets believed it```

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ephone

If Iran chants everyday erasing Israel from earth, I do not think many countries are a big fan for Iran to have nuclear capabilities. Especially, now Iran is under the control of those religious fanatics, aka those ayatollahs. 



Etiene said:


> What is the general view of the chinese on the dispute between Iran and the west? What is believed to be in Chinas best interest with regard to this dispute?


----------



## Viet

shuttler said:


> Israel already has it and doesnt say yes or no



I can hardly unterstand why you back oppressive regimes such as N. Korea, Syria and Iran. Israel never threats to destroy Iran, while Iran´s president Ahmadinejad repeatly threats to wipe off Israel from the map.

Why?


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> I can hardly unterstand why you back oppressive regimes such as N. Korea, Syria and Iran. Israel never threats to destroy Iran, while Iran´s president Ahmadinejad repeatly threats to wipe off Israel from the map.
> 
> Why?



We offered a lot of assistance to Vietnam during the Vietnam War.but we offered nothing to Iran or Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Viet said:


> I can hardly unterstand why you back oppressive regimes such as N. Korea, Syria and Iran. Israel never threats to destroy Iran, while Iran´s president Ahmadinejad repeatly threats to wipe off Israel from the map.
> 
> Why?



Barking dogs don't bite
Israel never threats to destroy anyone, but it really did, 
Israel attacked Iraq Nuclear reactors in 1981, 
Israel attacked humanitarian rescue ships and United Nations schools
Israel attacked Sudan munitions factory
..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

Viet said:


> I can hardly unterstand why you back *oppressive regimes *such as N. Korea, Syria and Iran. Israel never threats to destroy Iran, while Iran´s president Ahmadinejad repeatly threats to wipe off Israel from the map.
> 
> Why?



vietcong is certainly one of them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

rcrmj said:


> *vietcong *is certainly one of them



Not correct. Vietnam recently has made many progress towards to a civil society ruled by laws. I don´t see that in China!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

Viet said:


> Not correct. Vietnam recently has made many progress towards to a civil society ruled by laws. I don´t see that in China!



your vietcong told you that```it is but still a opressive regime according to your current american daddy's standard

but if you want to know the progress made in China go ask those hunderd of thousands illegal viets immigrants in China and they will tell you that they rather been treated as cheap labour and outlaws than living in the 'glorious' vietcong regime


----------



## Viet

rcrmj said:


> your vietcong told you that```it is but still a opressive regime according to your current american daddy's standard
> 
> but if you want to know the progress made in China go ask those hunderd of thousands illegal viets *immigrants *in China and they will tell you that they rather been treated as cheap labour and outlaws than living in the 'glorious' vietcong regime




Not correct. We go there because we can make more money, not due to politial reasons. 

You should thank to our people helping the companies with cheap labor forces. The Chinese rural migrant workers face the same discrimination. I appeal the Chinese central government should improve the policies towards migrant Vietnamese and Chinese workers for the benefit of both sides.


----------



## djsjs

in Dongguan Guangdong,Vietnamese labor wage income is half of our workers


----------



## hanian

That's a Manchurian pie which included Vietnam that is a share taken by French after Tonkin War in 1885
what do you think of Vietnamese abandoning Chinese characters and adopting Latin scripts


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

rcrmj said:


> your vietcong told you that```it is but still a opressive regime according to your current american daddy's standard
> 
> but if you want to know the progress made in China go ask those hunderd of thousands illegal viets immigrants in China and they will tell you that they rather been treated as cheap labour and outlaws than living in the 'glorious' vietcong regime



Similar story in Vietnam:

*Foreign laborers flood Vietnam*

VietNamNet Bridge &#8211; Vietnamese law doesn&#8217;t allow enterprises to use untrained foreign workers. But in the northern province of Ninh Binh, there is a construction site where unskilled Chinese workers number nearly 1,500 people.

People in Khanh Phu commune in Yen Khanh district of the Ninh Binh province calls a section of National Highway 10, which passes the commune as &#8220;The Street of Chinese&#8221; because at night, hundreds of Chinese workers flock to this street.

&#8220;This place used to be very peaceful, but since Chinese workers came here, our street has become noisier than ever. Every night, many Chinese young men half-nakedly drink alcohol along the road, spit and annoy girls,&#8221; a local said.

A Vietnamese worker at the construction site of the Ninh Binh Nitrogenous Fertilizer Factory said that quarrels between Vietnamese and Chinese workers, and between Chinese happen very often.

&#8220;After the construction of the Ninh Binh Nitrogenous Fertilizer Factory was kicked off, this rural area has totally changed. Restaurants, shops, hairdressing salons, massage parlous, inns, etc. have been mushrooming to serve Chinese workers,&#8221; a local man named Nguyen Hoang Tam said.

&#8220;Chinese workers often group in tens. They wear only shorts to walk on the street and tease any girl they see,&#8221; Tam added.

He said his neighbor who leased some rooms to Chinese workers had to end leasing contracts early, because that family could not stand Chinese workers&#8217; disorderly lifestyle. 

&#8220;Once, several Chinese guys teased each other while having bath. They screamed and ran after each other on the street. The guy behind slid down the pants of the guy in front, disturbing local residents&#8221;.

A resident in the &#8220;Chinese street&#8221; complained: &#8220;After the dinner, they often walk along the street in groups of tens. They keep covetous eyes on houses. More terribly, they pissed in front of my home. I was very angry and drove them away, but they were not afraid and insulted me&#8221;.

Over 1,500 illegal workers

According to the Department of Labor, War Invalids and Social Affairs of Ninh Binh, there are 26 companies using foreign workers in the province, totaling 2,400 people, accounting for 15.2 percent of the workforce at these firms. Of this number, only 717 have work permits. Up to 1,448 illegal foreign workers are employed by the Ninh Binh Nitrogenous Fertilizer Factory.

&#8220;Chinese workers in Ninh Binh come to Vietnam with travel visas,&#8221; said Vu Duc Duong, an official from the local Department of Labor, War Invalids and Social Affairs.

Chinese workers account for the highest rate of foreign workers in Ninh Binh. They mainly work at cement companies and construction sites.

At the construction site of the Ninh Binh Nitrogenous Fertilizer Factory, there are up to 1,988 foreign Chinese. Only 82 of them are managers, 514 are technicians and the remaining are untrained workers.

&#8220;Vietnamese law does not open the door for foreign untrained laborers, but a big flow of unskilled foreign workers is still running into Vietnam,&#8221; Duong said.

The official said that Ninh Binh authorities have asked the fertilizer factory management board to provide sufficient information about Chinese workers, but the board has not accomplished this task yet.

Investors often plead that if illegal foreign workers are expelled; their projects will go slowly or be stopped.

Duong also worried that local workers are losing jobs for Chinese.







Foreign laborers flood Vietnam - News VietNamNet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> I can hardly unterstand why you back oppressive regimes such as N. Korea, Syria and Iran. Israel never threats to destroy Iran, while Iran´s president Ahmadinejad repeatly threats to wipe off Israel from the map.
> 
> Why?



the same reason as the vietcongs wanted to kick france and the yankies out! we were backing you then, Traitors! now the vietcong traitors want to lick boots and the same cycle of "capitalism-colonialization-communism-civil war" will repeat once again in vietnam before the end of this century!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EastSea

shuttler said:


> the same reason as the vietcongs wanted to kick france and the yankies out! we were backing you then, Traitors! now the vietcong traitors want to lick boots and the same cycle of "capitalism-colonialization-communism-civil war" will repeat once again in vietnam before the end of this century!



The Traitor is here, Deng leader of China begged Uncle Sam in Washington to get permit to attack Vietnam 1979.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hanian

EastSea said:


> The Traitor is here, Deng leader of China begged Uncle Sam in Washington to get permit to attack Vietnam 1979.



I thought Vietnam was a part of USSR nor USA lol
How the hell Uncle Sam could sell the permit


----------



## ahfatzia

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> A question, who was a cake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are they?




When China got carved up none of her neighbors can escape similar fates. 

So you guys better hope China is going to be strong even though you might not get direct benefits if you're too proud to bow down to her, but at least no other nations can come in to takeover you lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

hanian said:


> That's a Manchurian pie which included Vietnam that is a share taken by French after Tonkin War in 1885
> what do you think of Vietnamese abandoning Chinese characters and adopting Latin scripts








Incorrect. You should research more about it.
Let me introduce the people in the picture, the front row from left to right:

Queen Victoria of UK
William II of Germany
Nicholas II of Russia
Marianne of France
Meiji Emperor of Japan

Stood behind is a Chinese king.

Another question, where were Portuguese... sitting?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

rcrmj said:


> yes more of your vietcong propaganda, few hunderds engineers coming to your country to teach low skilled viets and it becomes of 'flood' ```lol whereas hunderd of thousands illegal viets swarming into China alone to do whatever low skilled jobs....



Engineers? we welcome the skilled labors and were licensed by the authorities.
However, unfortunately, the majority of Chinese labors came to Vietnam to do the simplest jobs in construction sites, and they work illegally with a tourist visa (they took advantage of the provisions of Vietnam allowing a tourist visa 3 months for Chinese traveler. After 3 months working in Vietnam, illegal Chinese labors go to Cambodia or come back China a few days, then they continue to back to work illegally in Vietnam with a new tourist visa)

*A question is: Why dont they stay in richer China to work instead of flooding in Vietnam?*

Images of Chinese labores in Vietnam on Vietnamese newspapers:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> *A question is: Why dont they stay in richer China to work instead of flooding in Vietnam?*



if what you tell us is true,it is not surprising. i an sure the workers are working for Chinese companies.Chinese construction companies undertake projects all over the world and they prefer Chinese workers work for them rather than local workers.Chinese companies get about 2 to 3 times profit oversea than in China,so they are willing to pay about 2 times money or more to the workers. In fact, the wages paid to engineers working oversea is about 3 times of in domestic wages.

we have more workers in some african countires poorer than vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

djsjs said:


> if what you tell us is true,it is not surprising. i an sure the workers are working for Chinese companies.Chinese construction companies undertake projects all over the world and they prefer Chinese workers work for them rather than local workers.Chinese companies get about 2 to 3 times profit oversea than in China,so they are willing to pay about 2 times money or more to the workers. In fact, the wages paid to engineers working oversea is about 3 times of in domestic wages.



Perhaps this is a political-economic action which have the supports of the Chinese government?
Normally, companies (especially private companies) prefer to hire cheaper labors instead of paying them more than.


----------



## djsjs

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> Perhaps this is a political-economic action which have the supports of the Chinese government?
> Normally, companies (especially private companies) prefer to hire cheaper labors instead of paying them more than.



I do not deny that there are supports from government.However, each company should be self-reliant. 

take the upper example.our companies may pay less wages to local workers than to our workers.Our managers know little about the local language, customs, laws, religion.so it is hard to manage local workers with the way we are accustomed.paying a little more money to our workers is worth with respect to the terms of the extension of time or some other accidents.

what we fear most is artificial schedule delays.once delayed ,management costs will grow exponentially.We don't lack of projects, but lack of time!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eddieInUK

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> Engineers? we welcome the skilled labors and were licensed by the authorities.
> However, unfortunately, the majority of Chinese labors came to Vietnam to do the simplest jobs in construction sites, and they work illegally with a tourist visa (they took advantage of the provisions of Vietnam allowing a tourist visa 3 months for Chinese traveler. After 3 months working in Vietnam, illegal Chinese labors go to Cambodia or come back China a few days, then they continue to back to work illegally in Vietnam with a new tourist visa)
> 
> *A question is: Why dont they stay in richer China to work instead of flooding in Vietnam?*


I dont know how much is their salary, I have a friend who is working in Angola constructing a shopping mall, the company pays him a base salary as in China and another allowance with 200 per day. In total he get about 11000 RMB = 1750 $per month, which is far higher than China. Usually, when a Chinese company took a project, they will pick manpower from China rather than that countries. Even in a low income countries which is far lower than China, you can find Chinese labors doing their job, I think it is required by the Beijing Govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eddieInUK

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> Perhaps this is a political-economic action which have the supports of the Chinese government?
> Normally, companies (especially private companies) prefer to hire cheaper labors instead of paying them more than.


I think it is required by the Govt. Also in Cambodia, Chinese labor are there


----------



## shuttler

EastSea said:


> The Traitor is here, Deng leader of China begged Uncle Sam in Washington to get permit to attack Vietnam 1979.



top notch diplomacy exhibited by our Great Leader Deng!




eddieInUK said:


> I think it is *required by the Govt.* Also in Cambodia, Chinese labor are there





eddieInUK said:


> I dont know how much is their salary, I have a friend who is working in Angola constructing a shopping mall, the company pays him a base salary as in China and another allowance with 200 per day. In total he get about 11000 RMB = 1750 $per month, which is far higher than China. Usually, when a Chinese company took a project, they will pick manpower from China rather than that countries. Even in a low income countries which is far lower than China, you can find Chinese labors doing their job,* I think it is required by the Beijing Govt*.



*NO!* 

The employees are working for the companies for better management control!


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> I do not deny that there are supports from government.However, each company should be self-reliant.
> 
> take the upper example.our companies may pay less wages to local workers than to our workers.Our managers know little about the local language, customs, laws, religion.so it is hard to manage local workers with the way we are accustomed.paying a little more money to our workers is worth with respect to the terms of the extension of time or some other accidents.
> 
> what we fear most is artificial schedule delays.once delayed ,management costs will grow exponentially.We don't lack of projects, but lack of time!



Correct! Delay in projects will cause the owner to penalize constructing companies heavily on a day to day basis! The constructing companies MUST keep project progress absolutely under their control in order to meet deadlines!

The work rates of our workers are the most efficient, the most reliable and they are not prone to cause troubles


----------



## skyknight

eddieInUK said:


> I dont know how much is their salary, I have a friend who is working in Angola constructing a shopping mall, the company pays him a base salary as in China and another allowance with 200 per day. In total he get about 11000 RMB = 1750 $per month, which is far higher than China. Usually, when a Chinese company took a project, they will pick manpower from China rather than that countries. Even in a low income countries which is far lower than China, you can find Chinese labors doing their job, I think it is required by the Beijing Govt.


Work efficiency: 1 Chinese worker = 5 local worker.


----------



## skyknight

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> Engineers? we welcome the skilled labors and were licensed by the authorities.
> However, unfortunately, the majority of Chinese labors came to Vietnam to do the simplest jobs in construction sites, and they work illegally with a tourist visa (they took advantage of the provisions of Vietnam allowing a tourist visa 3 months for Chinese traveler. After 3 months working in Vietnam, illegal Chinese labors go to Cambodia or come back China a few days, then they continue to back to work illegally in Vietnam with a new tourist visa)
> 
> *A question is: Why dont they stay in richer China to work instead of flooding in Vietnam?*
> 
> Images of Chinese labores in Vietnam on Vietnamese newspapers:


They are employers of Chinese company&#65292;
They get much much higher payment than your countrymen&#65292;
2 months salary is enough for them to get a Viet wife&#12290;


----------



## EastSea

shuttler said:


> top notch diplomacy exhibited by our Great Leader Deng!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



What he did with young Chinese in Tienanmen Square for democracy ? and now his son became US citizen to have more Democracy there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

skyknight said:


> They are employers of Chinese company&#65292;
> They get much much higher payment than your countrymen&#65292;
> 2 months salary is enough for them to get a Viet wife&#12290;



Chinese worker , made violent in Vietnam, they are hooligan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

What is the best place to visit in china?
And is shanghai or beijing the most developed city.
Also why was nanjing abandoned as capital of china after ww2?
What is the most popular sports in china and most up and coming sport?


----------



## Viet

ahfatzia said:


> When China got carved up none of her neighbors can escape similar fates.
> 
> So you guys better hope *China is going to be strong* even though you might not get direct benefits if you're too proud to bow down to her, but at least no other nations can come in to takeover you lands.




No problem at all for us to see a strong and prosperous China.

Though China must respect Vietnam and finally realises that Vietnam is an independent country. We want to go alone. Get it! 1000 years are enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

AUSTERLITZ said:


> What is the best place to visit in china?
> And is shanghai or beijing the most developed city.
> Also why was nanjing abandoned as capital of china after ww2?
> What is the most popular sports in china and most up and coming sport?


What you want to see? 
If you want to see devepoped cities: Shanghai, Beijing, Shenzhen, Suzou, Hangzou, Guangzou, Chongqing.... 
comfortably cities: Kunming, Guilin, Chengdu, Dalian,Qingdao....
if you don't want to see cities, you can visit Natural scenery, grasslands, Tibet, snow-covered plateau,Famous mountain,,Temples,Ancient town, cuisine.... hard to see where is the best. 

Sport&#65306;foot ball and basket ball, table tennis, badminton, tennis&#65292;swimming, billiards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

AUSTERLITZ said:


> What is the best place to visit in china?
> And is shanghai or beijing the most developed city.
> Also why was nanjing abandoned as capital of china after ww2?
> What is the most popular sports in china and most up and coming sport?




what is the best place to visit depends on what you want to visit, China is a vast country and very different in different places, there are many things you may be interested in.

southeast coast line of China may have the most developed urban belts , Shanghai is one of the cities on the Yangtze River delta and shenzhen,guangzhou and hongkong on The Pearl River Delta , you can take a look on google earth, the satellite pictures can give you some hints. several years ago, many coastal manufactories began to move to center China, cities in middle China is as well developing quickly now, such as Chengdu, chongqing,zhengzhou.


many factors to choose a capital, beijing and nanjing was Chinese captial in different periods, but the last time of beijing as capital was from 1368-1911, the last time nanjiang as capital was 1911-1949, so it is easy to know beijing has some advantages as capital. 

as spots, very diversified , no sigle one or two is dominated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> No problem at all for us to see a strong and prosperous China.
> 
> Though China must respect Vietnam and finally realises that Vietnam is an independent country. We want to go alone. Get it! 1000 years are enough.



Objectively speaking,your country was prosperous and peaceful during the period under control or protection of China.Turning point was Sino-French New Testament in the end of nineteenth century.Your nation has been in wars and poverty in the last 100 years or more .I support your patriotic fervor ,however.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

today is a very special and the youngest festival .good wish to the *|*


----------



## ephone

What does it have anything to do with vietnam as independent country???

To refresh your memory, China help you to get independence since the earlier 20 and 30s when your chairman was hidden in China by CCP. In addition, China has trained tens of thousands of your cadets and prepared them for your fights with the french, the south vn and the u.s. 

Even during the great famine from our late 50s and earlier 60s, we still gave you tons of aids even though our own people were starved to death. Such aids have never stopped let alone during other periods. You ungrateful bastards talked about independence and respect??? Do you know how many Chinese soldiers died in vn to help you to drive out france, and u.s. to get your independence???

BTW, we have also tens of thousands of soldiers died in korea to keep north korea independent. See what we have got from the fxxker kim??? 

vn and nk are two of the most ungrateful bastard nations I can ever think of.



Viet said:


> No problem at all for us to see a strong and prosperous China.
> 
> Though China must respect Vietnam and finally realises that Vietnam is an independent country. We want to go alone. Get it! 1000 years are enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ephone

You think China need get permission from U.S. to carry on our punishment battle against vn??? I cannot help but laughing at your idiotic mind.



EastSea said:


> The Traitor is here, Deng leader of China begged Uncle Sam in Washington to get permit to attack Vietnam 1979.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ephone

Why don't those Chinese companies hire local vn workers? To extend a little bit, why those Chinese companies in Africa or some other places do not like to hire local workers??? In theory, it should be much cheaper, right???

Chinese workers are much more hardworking and do not complain working extra hours to get things done. They are not those lazy bones and want to go home after several hours work even the urgent schedule may need them to make sacrifice. Chinese workers can work continuously one shift after another shift to keep the schedule on time, not like some other lazy bones who only can work during the day time and working at night shift seems to be beyond the earthly experience.

Chinese workers do not go on strike day in and day out like those lazy bones in Africa who keep demanding increase in salary. They do strike as well but are not like those africans who tend to take strike as often as their daily lunch. I have no idea how much they make before the Chinese companies come over??? For common sense, I think those Chinese workers who work thousand miles away from home should have complained about the salary at first, not the local ones???



Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> Engineers? we welcome the skilled labors and were licensed by the authorities.
> However, unfortunately, the majority of Chinese labors came to Vietnam to do the simplest jobs in construction sites, and they work illegally with a tourist visa (they took advantage of the provisions of Vietnam allowing a tourist visa 3 months for Chinese traveler. After 3 months working in Vietnam, illegal Chinese labors go to Cambodia or come back China a few days, then they continue to back to work illegally in Vietnam with a new tourist visa)
> 
> *A question is: Why dont they stay in richer China to work instead of flooding in Vietnam?*
> 
> Images of Chinese labores in Vietnam on Vietnamese newspapers:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ephone

When China was under invasion by those western imperialists, did vn get any better treatment then?

If I can remember, under China's Qing dynasty's protection, vn seemed to be pretty peaceful and was free from outside invasions. 

After China got invaded after Opium war, those who suffered most were those who used to be under China's protection: for example, korea, vietnam, laos, Myanmar and etc. 

If you tell me vn under france invasion was a better place than the vn under China's protection, well, there is nothing more I can say. 



Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> Incorrect. You should research more about it.
> Let me introduce the people in the picture, the front row from left to right:
> 
> Queen Victoria of UK
> William II of Germany
> Nicholas II of Russia
> Marianne of France
> Meiji Emperor of Japan
> 
> Stood behind is a Chinese king.
> 
> Another question, where were Portuguese... sitting?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Do the Chinese University students read the text books of American authors at the courses of Physics, Chemistry, Electronics, Genetics, Biology, Business, Law, Economics, Medical, Mathematics and so on? Or Chinese read the text books of Chinese authors in Chinese universities? Or they translate the text books of American authors into Chinese language?

If the Chinese university students do not read the American writers' text books, then there could be a difference of knowledge level as it is assumed that the American text books are the most contemporary and updated.

In Bangladesh, India and Pakistan most of the universities follow the text books written by the American authors.


----------



## xuxu1457

Skies said:


> Do the Chinese University students read the text books of American authors at the courses of Physics, Chemistry, Electronics, Genetics, Biology, Business, Law, Economics, Medical, Mathematics and so on? Or Chinese read the text books of Chinese authors in Chinese universities? Or they translate the text books of American authors into Chinese language?
> 
> If the Chinese university students do not read the American writers' text books, then there could be a difference of knowledge level as it is assumed that the American text books are the most contemporary and updated.
> 
> In Bangladesh, India and Pakistan most of the universities follow the text books written by the American authors.



Good question for none-English countries, infact, China, N-S Korea, Japan, France.... Chinese read the text books of Chinese authors in Chinese universities, which depend on several typical text book all over the world. You can also read English books if you want; 

If you do some search, you must read English books and articles to catch latest, for after translated may meand they were out data

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wright

What places do Chinese people go for tourism? Are Japan and Saudi Arabia popular destinations?


----------



## xuxu1457

Wright said:


> What places do Chinese people go for tourism? Are Japan and Saudi Arabia popular destinations?



Most Chinese visit China, then neighbor or main coutries of the world, last all over the world
70million Chinese outbound tourism, Top ten in 2011(listed by first stage), 
Hong Kong, Macau, South Korea, Taiwan, Malaysia, Japan, Thailand, the United States, Cambodia, Vietnam.


2011, the number of Chinese mainland residents to visit Hong Kong Tourism 28,320,700 passengers, an increase of 22.6%; went to Macau 19,765,300 passengers, an increase of 22.7%; went to Japan to 1,627,900 passengers, down 17.3%; went to Korea to 2,367,800 people, an increase of 20.3%;to Taiwan 1.845 million passengers, an increase of 11.0%; 1,141,500 people in Vietnam, a decrease of 5.7%; 1,360,400 visitors to the United States, an increase of 26.3%; 1,737,800 people in Malaysia, an increase of 68.1%; went to Thailand to 1,522,600 people, an increase of 50.1%;went to Singapore to 1,004,200 people, an increase of 21.6%; 809,600 people went to Russia, an increase of 13.9%; 652,300 people went to Australia, an increase of 19.6%; went to Indonesia to 578,600 passengers, an increase of 23.4%; went to Cambodia to 1,215,500 people, an increase of 231.0%;376,200 people went to Britain, an increase of 20.4%; 369,800 people went to Canada, an increase of 20.9%; went to Germany to 334,000 passengers, an increase of 16.4%; went to France to 321,200 passengers, an increase of 17.5%; went to Italy 381,200 passengers, an increase of 40.2%;318,700 people went to Myanmar, an increase of 21.4%; went to Mongolia to 325,500 passengers, an increase of 43.7%; 271,100 visitors to the Philippines, an increase of 26.0%; 172,800 people went to Laos, a decrease of 11.5%; 203,400 people went to the United Arab Emirates, an increase of 22.6The%; went to Kazakhstan 158,500 passengers, an increase of 17.1%; 193,900 visitors to North Korea, an increase of 47.9%; 177,600 people went to the Maldives, an increase of 73.3%.


----------



## BJP*

Skies said:


> Do the Chinese University students read the text books of American authors at the courses of Physics, Chemistry, Electronics, Genetics, Biology, Business, Law, Economics, Medical, Mathematics and so on? Or Chinese read the text books of Chinese authors in Chinese universities? Or they translate the text books of American authors into Chinese language?
> 
> If the Chinese university students do not read the American writers' text books, then there could be a difference of knowledge level as it is assumed that the American text books are the most contemporary and updated.
> 
> In Bangladesh, *India *and Pakistan most of the universities follow the text books written by the American authors.


no we read books written by Indian writers. I have hardly studied any book written by American or foreign writer.


----------



## ephone

japan definitely is not a popular destination now. It used to be one of them due to its proximity to China and its advanced development.

As for saudi arabia, I hardly think that is on any normal Chinese's radar. For Chinese muslims, I suppose it should be one for religious reason. For more than 99% Chinese who has no relationship with islam, I do not think so. 

Egypt may be one good destination. However, it is purely for its historical culture that has zero relation with islam either, pretty much pyramids. 



Wright said:


> What places do Chinese people go for tourism? Are Japan and Saudi Arabia popular destinations?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

EastSea said:


> What he did with young Chinese in Tienanmen Square for democracy ? and now his son became US citizen to have more Democracy there.



you are too naive perhaps more naive than our students. democracy is not the panacea for all social ills and american democracy is not suitable for all nations; copy cats like india, the pinoys, greece, spain italy portugal and some other european and latin american countries are failing. 

the incident in Tiananmen Sq could not have been that devastated if the students were not misguided by external infiltrating forces.

you may copy american democracy in your vietnam now. we would like to see how it develops.

The Tianmen Sq incident was a scar in our history and we have paid the price for it. I am glad we move on from there with strengthened momentum during the last 3 decades, emerging stronger! 

Regarding Deng's family members,. a majority of whom are in living China. His son can go anywhere. That is his personal choice not because of american democracy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

shuttler said:


> you are too naive perhaps more naive than our students. democracy is not the panacea for all social ills and american democracy is not suitable for all nations; copy cats like india, the pinoys, greece, spain italy portugal and some other european and latin american countries are failing.


Do not confuse political with economics. If democracy fail in a country, it is because the people do not have the maturity to compromise, not because democratic methods and institutions failed them. If anything, it is precisely because of the freedoms and rights that democracy demands for the people, immature societies often take those freedoms and rights to excess.



shuttler said:


> the incident in Tiananmen Sq could not have been that devastated if the students were not misguided by external infiltrating forces.


Or how about Tiananmen Square massacre would not have happened if the government was not so brutal?



shuttler said:


> you may copy american democracy in your vietnam now. we would like to see how it develops.


What if it turned out to be better than your China?



shuttler said:


> Regarding Deng's family members,. a majority of whom are in living China. His son can go anywhere. That is his personal choice not because of american democracy!


Of course it was. Deng Xiaodi -- allegedly as David Zhuo -- became US citizen precisely because he prefers the democratic value system over your China's. The guy is a highly paid attorney for a Wall St. company and drives a Merc. Far better than you will ever achieve in life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

gambit said:


> Do not confuse political with economics. If democracy fail in a country, it is because the people do not have the maturity to compromise, not because democratic methods and institutions failed them. If anything, it is precisely because of the freedoms and rights that democracy demands for the people, immature societies often take those freedoms and rights to excess.


If a so-called democratic country succeeds in economy,it is the glory of democracy!if failure in economy,it is not the fault of democracy.as far as i know ,the success of europe economy is due to the industrial revolution&#65292;and the success of US is due to the war money in ww1+ww2+oil wars.......none of them has anything to do with democracy.



gambit said:


> Or how about Tiananmen Square massacre would not have happened if the government was not so brutal?


how about U.S. World War I veterans event! good example to the whole world,happened in a democratic country.



gambit said:


> What if it turned out to be better than your China?


can you live in a world of "if" ?



gambit said:


> Of course it was. Deng Xiaodi -- allegedly as David Zhuo -- became US citizen precisely because he prefers the democratic value system over your China's. The guy is a highly paid attorney for a Wall St. company and drives a Merc. Far better than you will ever achieve in life.



Are you convinced that he will be in that small company for ever?I hope every american is as childish as you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

djsjs said:


> If a so-called democratic country succeeds in economy,it is the glory of democracy!if failure in economy,it is not the fault of democracy.as far as i know ,the success of europe economy is due to the industrial revolution&#65292;and the success of US is due to the war money in ww1+ww2+oil wars.......none of them has anything to do with democracy.


Looks like you did not understand. But that is expected.



djsjs said:


> how about U.S. World War I veterans event! good example to the whole world,happened in a democratic country.


No idea how WW I and Tiananmen Square are related to each other.



djsjs said:


> can you live in a world of "if" ?


Totally nonsensical.



djsjs said:


> Are you convinced that he will be in that small company for ever?


Why the hell does that matter? He became a US citizen and that is more important than what he does for a living and how long he works anywhere.



djsjs said:


> I hope every american is as childish as you.


You should hope for maturity in the Chinese members here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rocky rock

Well i have one Question! Do you think is china fully sincere with pakistan? no offense just thought!


----------



## Viet

xuxu1457 said:


> Most Chinese visit China, then neighbor or main coutries of the world, last all over the world
> 70million Chinese outbound tourism, Top ten in 2011(listed by first stage),
> Hong Kong, Macau, South Korea, Taiwan, Malaysia, *Japan*, Thailand, the United States, Cambodia, *Vietnam*.


Interesting, nearly all countries see increases in Chinese tourists, except Japan down 17.3%; Vietnam down 5.7%. One can guess why. Do you have any available numbers for South Asian countries, such as Pakistan and India?


----------



## djsjs

Rocky rock said:


> Well i have one Question! Do you think is china fully sincere with pakistan? no offense just thought!



we call pakistan friends &#24052;&#38081;&#65288;batie&#65289;&#65292;&#24052;=pakistan,&#38081;=iron.
in China we call the best friends &#38081;&#21733;&#20204;&#65288;iron brothers&#65289;

&#24052;&#38081; 
&#12288;&#12288;&#25351;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#20234;&#26031;&#20848;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269; The Islamic Republic of Pakistan.&#20195;&#30721;PK &#8212;&#8212;&#20013;&#22269;&#26368;&#38081;&#26368;&#22362;&#23454;&#30340;&#20804;&#24351;&#12290;
batie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Rocky rock said:


> Well i have one Question! Do you think is china fully sincere with pakistan? no offense just thought!



Wait for another 20-40 years and see with your own eyes if China is still enjoying a good relation with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

gambit said:


> Do not confuse political with economics. If democracy fail in a country, it is because the people do not have the maturity to compromise, not because democratic methods and institutions failed them. If anything, it is precisely because of the freedoms and rights that democracy demands for the people, immature societies often take those freedoms and rights to excess.



politics and economy cannot separate from each other. Dont believe any old man can use this naive tactics to cheat us!

The american politics: you cannot run an election without money
Obama spent: $853 million
Romney: $752 million

and your ex-president's motto: " it's the economy stupid !" 

The main theme of both candidates: "jobs and the us economy"!

If you remove the imperialistic regime of "us+collaborators" from brutalizing, intimidating China, we can enjoy much better livlihood here .

The ultimate aim of usa's incessant pressurising "democracy" on China is: 

To separate Xizang, Xinjiang, Inner Mongolia ...from us!



> Or how about Tiananmen Square massacre would not have happened if the government was not so brutal?



Massacre" and brutality is America's trade-mark policy. I am very surprised that you are claiming your vietnamese identity do not know this one out of numerous american atrocities:



> *The My Lai Massacre (Vietnamese: th&#7843;m sát M&#7929; Lai was the Vietnam War mass murder of between 347 and 504 unarmed civilians in South Vietnam on March 16, 1968, by United States Army soldiers of "Charlie" Company of 1st Battalion, 20th Infantry Regiment, 11th Brigade of the Americal Division. Most of the victims were women, children, infants, and elderly people. Some of the women were gang-raped and their bodies were later found to be mutilated and many women were allegedly raped prior to the killings.
> 
> My Lai Massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *



U.S. troops massacre South Vietnamese &mdash; History.com This Day in History &mdash; 3/16/1968






and I dont even have to cite anything about the barbaric "Agent Orange" "dirty bombs" to support my argument of american democratic brutality! 

Some Vietnamese on PDF *thank you* for trumpeting american democracy! what a shame!

Vietnam is not the only country to receive this american democratic favour. Countries like: the Philippines, Korea, Iraq, Germany, Japan, Afghanistan, Pakistan all have experienced american democratic atrocities of massacres and war crime on them.

Despite of the humongous american crime to humanity. you are immuned as a nation from prosecution! Credit to your "democratic" war crime collaborators!



> What if it turned out to be better than your China?



next stop american democratic massacres and war crime: Syria and Iran

american's promotion of your democracy caused the life of your ambassador to Libya. American's promotion of democracy in the name of Arab Spring has caused more Arab countries to fight against your presence! 




> Of course it was. Deng Xiaodi -- allegedly as David Zhuo -- became US citizen precisely because he prefers the democratic value system over your China's. The guy is a highly paid attorney for a Wall St. company and drives a Merc. Far better than you will ever achieve in life.



you have revealed the reason and confirmed my claim: money and the crazily ballooning cases of litigation in america. 

There are many more Chinese home grown entrepreneurs who earn better than him

take back your american democracy and dont spread your political pollution in our lands!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Rocky rock said:


> Well i have one Question! Do you think is china fully sincere with pakistan? no offense just thought!



Sincerity is mutual! Our relationship with Pakistan can only be stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fanling Monk

^^^ Good post Brother, but he doesn't deserve the time you wasted on him. He's just a China bashing super troll and treated as such.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

No matter how much you tell these Viets about the Vietnam war or the meddling policy waging wars in the Middle East, they still praise the Americans for Democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Fanling Monk said:


> ^^^ Good post Brother, but he doesn't deserve the time you wasted on him. He's just a China bashing super troll and treated as such.



Thanks Bro! He is like a persistent PinA!


----------



## ephone

What do you mean by "Sincere"? What do you want China to do to show its sincerity??? 

One thing for sure, China will not tolerate anyone that interferes her internal matters. China will not interfere other's either.




Rocky rock said:


> Well i have one Question! Do you think is china fully sincere with pakistan? no offense just thought!


----------



## Viet

terranMarine said:


> No matter how much you tell these Viets about the *Vietnam *war or the meddling policy waging wars in the Middle East, they still praise the Americans for *Democracy*.




If I am correct, even your leaders are talking of Democracy on the Party congress. So can you tell me what Democracy China is seeking? America, Taiwan, Germany system or what else?


----------



## Backbencher

How many bollywood films have you seen ??


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> If I am correct, even your leaders are talking of Democracy on the Party congress. So can you tell me what Democracy China is seeking? America, Taiwan, Germany system or what else?



We shall calibrate it in our own way! No rush! And not until we will are damn sure we are capable of defending our country against any attempt of using "democracy" as a malicious tool to disintegrate our country like the former USSR!

With or without democracy it is not our priority. fighting corruption, making our government more accountable to the People, advancing the Nation and the People's livelihood are more important on our agenda!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rocky rock

ephone said:


> What do you mean by "Sincere"? What do you want China to do to show its sincerity???
> 
> One thing for sure, China will not tolerate anyone that interferes her internal matters. China will not interfere other's either.



come on! Bro i had no offense chinese are our brother's i was just wanna take view of others that what ppl think about pak/china relation i mean is that real brotherhood or like pak/US relation which stands on the pillars of self benefit's!


----------



## shuttler

Rocky rock said:


> come on! Bro i had no offense chinese are our brother's i was just wanna take view of others that what ppl think about pak/china relation i mean is that real brotherhood or like pak/US relation which stands on the pillars of self benefit's!



China - Pakistan relationship has been proven over time. I am confident the mutual sincerity towards each other stands on the solid foundation of trust and friendship!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

Akash A. said:


> How many bollywood films have you seen ??


None, all Bollywood films are inscrutable to me.


----------



## darkhero

Akash A. said:


> How many bollywood films have you seen ??



several, less than ten. Two recently.



Viet said:


> If I am correct, even your leaders are talking of Democracy on the Party congress. So can you tell me what Democracy China is seeking? America, Taiwan, Germany system or what else?



We will have our own unique system.


----------



## darkhero

EastSea said:


> The Traitor is here, Deng leader of China begged Uncle Sam in Washington to get permit to attack Vietnam 1979.



You are the real traitor. Vietnam could be in a neutral position between China and USSR. We provided so many supports during Vietnam war but you back stabbed us when there was a rift between China and USSR.

When you chose to be our enemy in the first place, how can you blame others?

Deng was absolutely a top strategist. By attacking a traitor, China was fully accepted internationally, subsequently the rapid development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gpit

EastSea said:


> The Traitor is here, Deng leader of China begged Uncle Sam in Washington to get permit to attack Vietnam 1979.



Who's the traitor!

Before I was firmly against 1979 China's attack of Vietnam. Now I think Mr. Deng probably had a sound base to do so.

Please read the following research paper.


----------

*Vietnam, China and the Boat People*

© 2007 by Peter Brush

The war in Vietnam ended as it began: an armed conflict between Vietnamese factions. The price of losing a civil war is always high.[1] Some saw no future in the new Communist state. Many left, either by choice or by force. The exodus began in 1975 and continued into the 1980s. Although commonly referred to as boat people, refugees departed Vietnam by air, land and sea. Different groups left for different reasons. The largest of these refugee groups were ethnic Chinese known in Vietnam as Hoa.[2] This article describes the Chinese minority in Vietnam and examines what caused hundreds of thousands of them to leave their homeland after the war.



The histories of China and Vietnam have always been connected. China ruled Vietnam as a colony for a thousand years. Since the beginning of the Christian era Chinese officials, soldiers, and colonists settled in Vietnam. Skillful and industrious, the Chinese were especially successful in commerce and industry. After the French conquest in the nineteenth century, Chinese and French interests shared control of the Vietnamese economy.[3] Under the French, the Chinese in Vietnam enjoyed a large degree of autonomy and held special economic privileges. Chinese migration to Vietnam rose during the colonial period. The Chinese in Vietnam were considered foreigners by the Vietnamese and their assimilation was discouraged.[4]



In 1954, as a result of the Geneva Accords, French control ended and Vietnam was partitioned. The Chinese owned most private factories and processing plants. Chinese-owned commercial networks extended to all areas of the country.[5] The Vietnam war stimulated growth in much of the South Vietnamese economy, resulting in important Chinese roles in a variety of new areas such as banking, cement, steel, and construction of military bases.[6] Chinese in the south looked to Taiwan for leadership. These southern Hoa were mostly urban and engaged in trade and industry. They took advantage of the flood of American capital associated with the war. By 1972, 28 of 32 banks in Saigon were Chinese-owned.[7] According to a South Vietnamese government official, the Chinese ruled the economy from top to bottom. Hoa owned most of the factories and plants. The rice trade was almost entirely in their hands. [8] In North Vietnam, by contrast, the Chinese comprised less than one per cent of the population, and did not occupy a dominant position in the national economy.[9]



The Vietnam War ended in 1975 when the North Vietnamese Army completed its conquest of the south. The refugee flow began in April with the fall of Saigon. This can be seen as an extension of the defeat of the South Vietnamese Army and general collapse of the government of Vietnam (GVN). With the final outcome no longer in doubt, in a short time 130,000 Vietnamese who had been associated with the Americans and GVN were evacuated, first by air and later by sea. Their destination was the United States. They left mostly in small fishing vessels and in secret, in order to avoid detection and punishment by the Communist government. 



After mid-1978 the composition of the boat people changed. While the first group was predominately ethnic Vietnamese, *the second group was mostly Hoa. Unlike the earlier Vietnamese, the Hoa left in large vessels, some carrying thousands of passengers. They no longer left by stealth but with government knowledge and under government supervision.[10] In some cases over 85% of the refugees fleeing Vietnam were Chinese.[11]*


This change is due to the unique status of the Chinese community in Vietnam. They comprised Vietnams largest minority, numbering about 1.3 million by wars end.[12] Historically, the government of China maintained strong ties to the Chinese community in Vietnam, acting as spokesman for the Hoa and responding to their requests for help. Although Vietnamese rulers had long sought to exert control over Chinese immigration, little was done to interfere with their cultural and economic life. After the partition of Vietnam in 1954, both Saigon and Hanoi sought an end to the favored status of the Hoa and their full integration into Vietnamese society.[13] 



Saigon took an especially firm hand. Ethnic Chinese in Vietnam had traditionally retained their Chinese citizenship. In 1956 Saigon unilaterally imposed Vietnamese citizenship on all Vietnam-born Chinese and threatened to deport to Taiwan those unwilling to cooperate. The previous year Hanoi and the Peoples Republic of China (PRC) reached an agreement whereby Hoa in the north would be encouraged to voluntarily adopt Vietnamese citizenship. The status of Hoa in the south would be decided after reunification.[14] The position of the Hoa in the north was enviable: they could keep their Chinese citizenship, visit China, and were not subject to conscription.[15]



After unification in 1975, the goal of the Communist government was to bring order to a society ravaged by years of war. The primary problem for the new regime was to institute changes in the economic sector. Western countries provided almost no assistance. Aid from China was greatly reduced, thereby limiting available development options. The reconstruction policies adopted, which included the formation of new economic zones and the nationalization of private enterprise, contributed to the exodus of the Hoa. 



The end of the war presented the Vietnamese government with new opportunities to reduce the power and influence of the Hoa and finally force their integration into the new nation. *In early 1976, the government ordered all Chinese to register their citizenship status. Those who insisted on retaining Chinese citizenship were taxed heavily and discriminated against occupationally. In September, Chinese newspapers were ordered closed, followed by the closing of Chinese-run schools.[16]*  In 1978 the Vietnamese government announced that it intended its Chinese citizens to become citizens of Vietnam at some point in the future.[17] 



Fighting during the war with the United States had badly disrupted food production. Hundreds of thousands of peasants had moved from the countryside to the cities to escape military operations and to gain employment in service jobs associated with the large American military presence. The Communists estimated there were three million unemployed persons in the city of Saigon alone. The government's first priority was the relocation of people to the countryside in order to reduce unemployment and restore food production. The South was to resume its historic role as the breadbasket of the nation.[18] The means to accomplish these goals was the creation of New Economic Areas (NEAs) in the countryside. NEAs were to be created in under populated areas in the Mekong Delta, the central coast, the Central Highlands, and the piedmont regions along the Cambodian border.[19] 



Formal Chinese-Vietnamese relations were still friendly. In 1976 the Cambodian Khmer Rouge began an anti-Vietnamese propaganda campaign. Vietnam wanted Chinese neutrality in any conflict between Vietnam and Cambodia. At the end of 1976 there was a power struggle at the Fourth Congress of the Vietnamese Communist Party. The pro-Soviet faction gained influence while the former pro-Chinese faction was purged. The Vietnamese also decided to adopt a more forceful position in their border disputes with Cambodia. Up to the beginning of 1977, Hanois measurers to curb the economic influence of its Chinese citizens had been gradual and not drastic. *Hanois main goal was recovery, and attacking the Chinese community was more likely to hinder than further attainment of this goal.*  With China offering political support to Cambodia and the Soviet Union showing increasing willingness to assist Vietnam financially, the position of the Hoa in Vietnam was about to change.



In February 1977, newspapers in the Peoples Republic of China called for a "revolutionary united front of all patriotic parties, people, and Overseas Chinese." One year later China held out the possibility of granting Chinese citizenship to Chinese in Vietnam. Further, it announced its opposition to any attempt to compel overseas Chinese to change their citizenship and claimed it was duty-bound to protect those who decided to keep Chinese citizenship.[20] At the same time, Hanoi took punitive measures against Chinese residents who had failed to obtain citizenship cards: they were fired from their jobs and had their residence registrations and food rations cancelled. *They were denied jobs in the public sector and prohibited from working in retail trades or agriculture or moving from place to place.* 



China raised the citizenship issue at the same time as the Socialist Republic of Vietnam (SRV) was taking control over the private economic sector in the south of Vietnam. The Vietnamese took action against the Hoa because they felt threatened; Vietnam was drifting toward war with China, its traditional enemy. The Vietnamese government began placing restrictions on the free movement of its Chinese citizens. Many Hoa were dismissed from their jobs. According to Le Van Ban, a Hoa who left Vietnam at this time, "Relations between Vietnam and China were deteriorating rapidly, war was fast becoming a real possibility and the Hoa knew they would be the first to suffer. In the summer of 1978 the Hoa were not expelled. They fled in panic."[21] For these urban dwellers, the prospect of life as agricultural workers in the harsh environment of rural New Economic Zones, coupled with the threat of a Sino-Vietnamese war, provided sufficient reason to leave Vietnam. For many of the Hoa, communism wasnt the issue. They understood there was little difference between Vietnams New Economic Zones and Chinas state farms. They chose China because they would rather be oppressed by their compatriots than by the Vietnamese.[22]



*By the end of 1978, 265,000 Hoa from the north had crossed the border into China.*[23] Beijing reacted to this exodus, claiming that Vietnam was trying to drive all ethnic Chinese out of the country. The Chinese announced the cancellation of several aid projects earmarked for Vietnam. Hanoi responded with counter-charges: much of the unrest among the Hoa was the result of deliberate Chinese incitement. The Chinese embassy in Hanoi was specifically charged with fomenting suspicion and disorder by spreading false rumors.[24] Vietnamese suspicions of Chinese intentions were heightened in June 1978 when, without consulting the Vietnamese, the Chinese sent ships to Haiphong and Ho Chi Minh City to repatriate victimized Chinese residents. Vietnamese government restrictions on the Hoa increased. *Finally, after the Chinese invasion of Vietnam in February 1979, Vietnamese authorities gave the Hoa the choice of leaving Vietnam or moving to designated rural areas.* Most chose to leave the country. In the north, it was the poor state of Sino-Vietnamese relations that caused the departure of the Hoa. [25]



It was different in the south. Immediately after the end of the war the Communists had done little to alter the souths economic structure. In early 1978 they decided to eradicate the economys capitalist aspects. *On March 23, paramilitary forces searched, ransacked, and confiscated the assets of 50,000 retailers in Cholon, the Chinese section of Ho Chi Minh City. The next day all wholesale trading and large business activities were outlawed. A week later all private trade was forbidden.* Those who lost their properties and businesses were ordered to move to the new economic zones in rural areas. Cash and bank accounts exceeding a modest maximum were seized or frozen in banks. *The Chinese were the principal targets of the ruthless government crackdown and they suffered the most.* In Ho Chi Minh City the Chinese resisted. The result was violent clashes between police and Chinese in the streets of Cholon.[26] By April 1978, boat people were leaving the south at the rate of 5,000 per month.[27] 



*Vietnam continued to restrict the movement and generally harass Chinese in the south*. In June 1979, Hanoi agreed to allow the departure of Hoa who wanted to leave. Thirty thousand Hoa registered with the government during the first week.[28] The Communist government of Vietnam apparently saw this exodus as an opportunity to not only reduce the size and influence of the Chinese community, but also to profit from it. The Public Security Bureau registered and approved the applications of people seeking to leave Vietnam. *Applicants had to pay a fee of several ounces of gold, per person. One estimate of how much the government made from this process is 115 million dollars, or over 2.5 percent of the countrys gross national product.* Hanoi never admitted the requirement for Hoa to pay in gold for the right to leave Vietnam, but the Hoa understood the policy quite well. That Van Nhon, a formerly wealthy businessman from Saigon, explained that Since we refused to go to the countryside to produce as farmers and sooner or later would have fled anyway, the government decided it might as well collect our gold and let us go.[29] 



Ethnic Vietnamese were also leaving Vietnam during this period. They typically made their escape in small boats, barely seaworthy, and with meager provisions. These departures were hazardous and death was common. There was an international outcry against Vietnamese governmental policies that allowed such a situation to continue. Consequently, Hoa secured passage on larger and safer boats. Once out of Vietnamese waters the refugees sailed from port to port, trying with little success to obtain permission to land. Even Hoa who had earlier fled to China took to the sea after finding life on state farms in China no more attractive than the conditions they experienced in Vietnam. [30]



Vietnamese officials claim their treatment of the Hoa can be favorably compared to the treatment of Japanese Americans by the United States government during World War II. They publicly deny any formal role in the exodus and insist all the boat people left Vietnam illegally.[31] Dr. Ton That Tung, a senior Vietnamese health official, attributed the exodus to poor economic conditions caused by the war, and to Chinese propaganda. According to Tung, the United States was the ultimate cause: Our economy was destroyed by the war. You [the U.S.] fought the war. The destroyed economy is the reason they are leaving.[32] *For the Vietnamese, it was more politically expedient to blame the plight of the Hoa on the United States than to acknowledge the reality of its harsh anti-Chinese policies.*


In the aftermath of a long war, anti-Vietnam feelings still ran high in the United States and the Vietnamese explanation was bitterly denounced. Newsweek magazine, in its July 2, 1979 issue, reported that Hanoi apparently had decided to expel most or all of its citizens of Chinese extraction, and to make them pay for the privilege. A U.S. government official made the connection between the racial overtones of this policy and the plight of European Jews under the Nazis. "We have talked for years about never allowing the horrors of World War II to be inflicted again. Now they are being inflicted on tens of thousands of people by a government that is utterly brutal and cynical." The same week, Time magazine described the Vietnamese actions as "a barbarous policy of racism." U.S. Vice President Walter Mondale agreed the policy was both "brutal and cynical." An editorial in The New Republic claimed that "today bayonets are employed in driving them out." [33] The Department of State Bulletin of December, 1979, claimed *Hanoi drove out the Chinese in order to rid itself of a socially undesirable class *and, after mismanaging the economy, to acquire gold in order to pay for badly needed imports.[34] 



Over one million people, both ethnic Vietnamese and Hoa, left Vietnam after the end of the war.[35] Monthly departure rates varied, with a peak departure of 55,000 in June, 1979.[36] They landed in various countries, including China, Hong Kong, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, and Thailand.[37] Around 450,000 Hoa went to China.[38] In June, 1979, Vietnamese Foreign Ministry officials revealed their willingness to get rid of all the Chinese in Vietnam; the problem was the lack of countries willing to accept them. Vietnamese determination coupled with Hoa desperation resulted in the largest exodus of refugees in modern history up to that time.[39] 



The flight of Hoa from Vietnam reduced the Chinese population of Cholon from 72 percent to 49 percent. After 1980, the Vietnamese adopted policies designed to improve relations with the remaining Chinese population (about 100,000). Cholon, renamed Sector 5, once again is a vibrant Chinese community. Schools teach Chinese as a foreign language. Penal laws have been issued in Chinese. Sixty percent of Cholon deputies on the Peoples Council are Hoa. The Chinese have always been among the most productive elements of Vietnamese society. As Vietnamese officials seek to make their economy more productive, support by the Hoa has become important [40] Today Cholon is a popular destination for tourists from China and Taiwan. According to the most recent census, Hoa number about 900,000, or about one percent of Vietnams population [41] 



For further reading:



There is no good book-length treatment of this topic. Useful journal articles include E. S. Unger, The Struggle Over the Chinese Community in Vietnam, 1946-1986 in Pacific Affairs, Vol. 60, No. 4, Winter,1987-1988 and Pao-min Chang, The Sino-Vietnamese Dispute over the Ethnic Chinese in The China Quarterly, Vol. 90, June, 1982.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] The war in Vietnam fits the definition of a civil war: A period of sustained armed fighting in a country between two groups competing for coercive power. Both sides must be recognized by other states. Frank Bealey, The Blackwell Dictionary of Political Science (Malden, MA: Blackwell), 1999, p. 69.

[2] Charles Benoit, Vietnams Boat People in David W. P. Elliott (ed.), The Third Indochina Conflict (Boulder, CO: Westview), 1981, p. 140.

[3] Joseph Buttinger, Vietnam: A Dragon Embattled (NY: Praeger), 1967, vol. 1, p. 196.

[4] E. S. Unger, The Struggle Over the Chinese Community in Vietnam, 1946-1986 in Pacific Affairs, Vol. 60, No. 4, Winter, 1987-1988, p. 598.

[5] Vu Thuy Hoang, Chinese Exodus Ends Long Hold on S. Vietnams Economy, in The Washington Post, July 20, 1978, p. A15.

[6] Unger, p. 606.

[7] Ibid..

[8] Hoang, p. A15.

[9] Unger, p. 598.

[10] Harry F. Young, Refugees  An International Obligation in Department of State Bulletin, Vol. 79, No. 2033, p. 14.

[11] Charles Benoit, Vietnams Boat People in David W. P. Elliott (ed.), The Third Indochina Conflict (Boulder, CO: Westview), 1981, p. 140.

[12] Ronald J. Cima (ed.), Vietnam : a Country Study (Washington, D.C.: Government Printing Office), 1981, p. 93, 102.

[13] Pao-min Chang, The Sino-Vietnamese Dispute over the Ethnic Chinese in The China Quarterly, Vol. 90, June, 1982, pp. 195-196.

[14] Ibid., p. 196, 198.

[15] E. S. Unger, The Struggle Over the Chinese Community in Vietnam, 1946-1986 in Pacific Affairs, Vol. 60, No. 4, Winter, 1987-1988, p. 601.

[16] Chang, p. 200.

[17] Charles Benoit, "Vietnam's 'Boat People'" in David W. P. Elliott, ed., The Third Indochina Conflict (Boulder, CO: Westview Press), 1981, pp. 144-145.

[18] Duiker, pp. 5-6.

[19] Ibid. p. 6, 7, 14.

[20] E. S. Unger, "Struggle over the Chinese Community in Vietnam, 1946-1986" in Pacific Affairs, Vol. 60, No. 4, Winter 1987-88, pp. 608.

[21] Benoit, pp. 150-151.

[22] Hoang, p. A15.

[23] Ungar, p. 609.

[24] William J. Duiker, China and Vietnam: The Roots of Conflict (Berkeley : Institute of East Asian Studies, University of California), 1986, p. 75.

[25] Benoit, pp. 151-152.

[26] Chang, pp. 206-207.

[27] Chang, p. 208.

[28] Benoit, p. 153. 

[29] B. Martin Tsamenyi, The Boat People: Are They Refugees? in Human Rights Quarterly, vol. 5, No. 3, August, 1983, p. 355.

[30] Benoit, pp. 160-161.

[31] Benoit, p. 139.

[32] Hanoi Official Here Says Assistance From U.S. Could Stem Exodus in The Washington Post, May 8, 1979, p. A16.

[33] Newsweek, July 2, 1979, p. 42; Time, July 2, 1979, p. 39; The New Republic, August 18, 1979, p.16.

[34] Refugees  An International Obligation in Department of State Bulletin, Vol. 79, No. 2033, December, 1979, p. 15.

[35] Nguyen Van Canh, Vietnam Under Communism, 1975-1982 (Stanford, CA: Hoover Institution Press), 1983, p. 61.

[36] Chang, p. 227.

[37] Canh, p. 136.

[38] Mark A. Ashwill, Vietnam Today: A Guide to a Nation at a Crossroads Yarmouth, ME: Intercultural Press), 2005, p. 12.

[39] Chang, 227.

[40] Unger, pp. 611-612.

[41] Central Intelligence Agency World Factbook accessed July 15, 2007, https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/vm.html#People.

Vietnam, China and the Boat People

----

No wonder Vietnam is such an economic sh!thole now: it drove out so many business savvy Hoa. And now the Viets still largely follow the example of their ex-Hoa in the North, and learn from the ex-Hoa, but is doing badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Is it true the vast majority of the Chinese don't even know what language their 'allies' the Pakistanis speak?


----------



## terranMarine

@gpit
That's very informative. Twisting facts must be in their dna such as Vietnam defeated Japan (cough cough).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahfatzia

Viet said:


> If I am correct, even your leaders are talking of Democracy on the Party congress. So can you tell me what Democracy China is seeking? America, Taiwan, Germany system or what else?




The next 5 years one will see a new form of democracy appears in China, it's called *"CONSULTATIVE DEMOCRACY"*
where the leadership of the country will run the country, more or less, according to the wishes of the people:


Chinese Communist Party leader Hu Jintao's opening speech at the ongoing 18th Party Congress was a disappointment to many listeners, offering no major signals that the leadership is willing to advance political reform.

The 64-page keynote speech he delivered was couched in the usual conservative and Marxist terminology, *but one paragraph buried deep in the text was just what proponents of a long-running experiment in public policy consultations have been waiting for.*

*The section in question urged the ruling party to "improve the system of socialist consultative democracy".*

*Academics and officials say the mention of "consultative democracy" is the first ever in such an important document, and it is seen by some as a strong endorsement of the long-standing experiment with this form of democracy, in Wenling, a city of 1.2 million in Zhejiang province, south of Shanghai.
*
The city has formalized public consultation on public projects and government spending at the township level, although there is no voting and decisions remain the preserve of the state machinery.

Xi Jinping, almost certain to be named the next party general secretary on Thursday, was party boss in Zhejiang in 2002-2007, as the Wenling project deepened.

"Of course this is a good thing," said Chen Yimin, a Wenling propaganda official who has been a driving force behind the system of open hearings, where citizens can weigh in on things like proposed industrial projects and administrative budgets - providing at least a bit of check on their local officials.

*"This shows that the democratic consultations... that we have been doing for 13 years since 1999, have finally gained recognition and approval from the centre. It opens up space for further development. It says our democratic consultations are correct," *he said by phone from Zhejiang.

*Chen Tiexiong, a delegate to the congress and party boss of Taizhou, the city that oversees Wenling, which itself has rolled out Wenling-style consultations in recent years, agreed.*

*"I looked at that part of the speech closely because in terms of promoting democratic politics Taizhou has done a lot, and it has been in the form of consultative democracy,"* he told Reuters on the sidelines of the congress.

full story: Buried in a bleak text, hope for a Chinese political experiment | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

What position do Chinese members here have on Kashmir?


----------



## Sasquatch

stick to the topic any more off topic posts will result in infractions.


----------



## Rechoice

darkhero said:


> You are the real traitor. Vietnam could be in a neutral position between China and USSR. We provided so many supports during Vietnam war but you back stabbed us when there was a rift between China and USSR.
> 
> When you chose to be our enemy in the first place, how can you blame others?
> 
> Deng was absolutely a top strategist. By attacking a traitor, China was fully accepted internationally, subsequently the rapid development.



China changed his position in cold war and used Polpot attacked Vietnam first.


----------



## jhungary

Rocky rock said:


> Well i have one Question! Do you think is china fully sincere with pakistan? no offense just thought!



I would like to think, if China are sincere enough, the relationship is gonna last. But in the end, the geopolitic issue with relationshop forging is based of personal gain. If there are no more gain, there will no more relationship. The problem with current geopolitical issue was, noone are willing to undertake a poorer and smaller nation. Doesn't matter if it is the East or West. You see how US deal a so called relationship to Pakistan during War on Terrorism, do you think it's gonna last once US left Afghanistan? 

The problem is relationship change over time, when a country is of no use to another one anymore, relationship will be severed. If you have to estimate how long the relationship is gonna last between Pakistan and China, you need to ask yourselve this, what is Pakistan giving to CHina and when will the Pakistani can't provide that anymore, then you will know how long this relations last.

Look at Soviet Russia and Nazi Germany
Look at United States and Afghanistan in 1979
Look at China and Vietnam in 1968 
Look at United States and Iran before 1979
Look at Communist China and KMT during WW2
Look at China and North Korea in Korean War
Look at US and Mexico in Mexican Conflict

You can don't like it if you want, that's my opinion and how the course of history goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyknight

A1Kaid said:


> What position do Chinese members here have on Kashmir?


For me,
The India-controlled Kashmir undoubtedly belongs to Pakistan, just like the South-Tibet region (or so-called Arunachal Pradesh) undoubtedly belongs to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyknight

DRaisinHerald said:


> Is it true the vast majority of the Chinese don't even know what language their 'allies' the Pakistanis speak?


To be honest , Yes.
To most Chinese, they know Japanese speak Japanese, Koreans speak Korean, Germany speak German.....
If you ask them what Pakistani speak, they probably will say "Pakistanese"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

skyknight said:


> For me,
> The India-controlled Kashmir undoubtedly belongs to Pakistan, just like the South-Tibet region (or so-called Arunachal Pradesh) undoubtedly belongs to China.



lol................................................ so mr. skyline is chinese premier in pdf and he declared kashmir.... lol carry on.. i am out of jokes section..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

skyknight said:


> For me,
> The India-controlled Kashmir undoubtedly belongs to Pakistan, just like the South-Tibet region (or so-called Arunachal Pradesh) undoubtedly belongs to China.



On what basis do you come to this conclusion???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

DRaisinHerald said:


> Is it true the vast majority of the Chinese don't even know what language their 'allies' the Pakistanis speak?



There is not a survey on the topic but I believe its true. That doesnt matter becasue our common folks are too busy with their lives, or they are getting involved with all the border / sovereignty conflicts, countering american hegemony; minority issues etc

We just have to many hot issues on our plates though I agree the bilateral cultural, economic, educational etc exchanges need to be strengthened.


----------



## deepak.chauhan2312

yeah i have a question 


China is progressing well and of course it have good business relations with most of the countries even with India.

but the point that i can not understand is why this country have so much negative impression on other countries. Indians always had a doubt corner in our heart when it comes to China No matter how good our relation are with China but still. Western countries also have a negative image of China and In S.Korea people depend on China but they luk at it as enemy why there is so much negativity. please tell me. i want to like China and most of the people i knw also want to have a good impression of it but why it is too hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

deepak.chauhan2312 said:


> yeah i have a question
> 
> 
> China is progressing well and of course it have good business relations with most of the countries even with India.
> 
> but the point that i can not understand is why this country have so much negative impression on other countries. Indians always had a doubt corner in our heart when it comes to China No matter how good our relation are with China but still. Western countries also have a negative image of China and In S.Korea people depend on China but they luk at it as enemy why there is so much negativity. please tell me. i want to like China and most of the people i knw also want to have a good impression of it but why it is too hard.



Who dominate the voice of the world? 

One thing happened in India, the neighbor of India : Pak, Bangladesh, China knew the thing from BBC or CNN, not from Indian media, so others accepted the view of west, make lables "Slum, Caste system, Toilet less, Maoist,Corruption, hunger....." on India

when muslims, such lables "Terrorism, theocracy, women do not have human rights, religious extremism, chaos...."

When China, such lables"Yellow Peril, Dragon, counterfeiting, offensive, centralization of power, not human right...."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyknight

my2cents said:


> On what basis do you come to this conclusion???


Do I need excuse? if you insist , then I can only say"I support friends"


----------



## danger007

^^^ what you will do if USA feels same about Japan,Phil....etc.... better look at your own business ...


----------



## ghameed

deepak.chauhan2312 said:


> yeah i have a question
> 
> 
> China is progressing well and of course it have good business relations with most of the countries even with India.
> 
> but the point that i can not understand is why this country have so much negative impression on other countries. Indians always had a doubt corner in our heart when it comes to China No matter how good our relation are with China but still. Western countries also have a negative image of China and In S.Korea people depend on China but they luk at it as enemy why there is so much negativity. please tell me. *i want to like China and most of the people i knw also want to have a good impression of it but why it is too hard*.



Well, it's mainly due to a mutual distrust between each other, propagated and magnified by some "Idiots" from both sides in the press, the internet and on forums such as this one . The common man in China couldn't care less about India and vice versa. The volume of trade between India and China is already 80 billion dollars and within a decade or two, India will most probably be China's largest trading partner. A healthy relationship is a win-win situation for both. Also, in the future , I strongly believe that an Indo-Chinese military block ( along with Russia) will be the only force with the strength to counter the USA-NATO alliance. However, there's still a long way to go before this happens. I foresee a relationship here, similar to the current one between the USA and the EU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyknight

danger007 said:


> ^^^ what you will do if USA feels same about Japan,Phil....etc.... better look at your own business ...



We dont care .
If we care, maybe we have had adopted the "American democrazy" long before.


----------



## skyknight

ghameed said:


> Well, it's mainly due to a mutual distrust between each other, propagated and magnified by some "Idiots" from both sides in the press, the internet and on forums such as this one . The common man in China couldn't care less about India and vice versa. The volume of trade between India and China is already 80 billion dollars and within a decade or two, India will most probably be China's largest trading partner. A healthy relationship is a win-win situation for both. Also, in the future , I strongly believe that an Indo-Chinese military block ( along with Russia) will be the only force with the strength to counter the USA-NATO alliance. However, there's still a long way to go before this happens. I foresee a relationship here, similar to the current one between the USA and the EU.


After we settle the territorial issue made by the British colonialist, I think there will be a good future for all the South-Asia countries and
China.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Are most Chinese brainwashed by western media? lol what a silly question


----------



## xuxu1457

Hasbara Buster said:


> Are most Chinese brainwashed by western media? lol what a silly question


in some degree, it is, I never see one Turkey news from Turks media, all I know about Turkey from BBC,CNN or Agence France-Presse; Do you read Chinese news in Chinese? Where do your China image come from when you never go to China or even you went to China but you can't talk with general people in Chinese??


----------



## shuttler

S10 said:


> None, all Bollywood films are inscrutable to me.



dont even want to describe them. zippo viewing for me too! I have tons of far superior alternatives



darkhero said:


> several, less than ten. Two recently.



No, Thank you!


----------



## shuttler

my2cents said:


> On what basis do you come to this conclusion???





skyknight said:


> Do I need excuse? if you insist , then I can only say"I support friends"



on Pakistan sovereignty claim over indian controlled Kashmir:

Why-kashmir-belongs-to-Pakistan-by-Syed-Ali-Shah-Geelani


On indian's illegal occupation of our Xangnan (Arunachal Pradesh):

1. we never recognize the McMahon line
2. Xizang and the lama was not a legal government representing China, 
3. the illegality of the brits to govern india equally applies to the illegal status of the McMahon line
4. the brits were thieves who has stolen india and China; indians are thieves who have taken over the loot from colonial brits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Hasbara Buster said:


> Are most Chinese brainwashed by western media? lol what a silly question



yes not a good question

it depends on which issues you are talking about! "western brainwahing" is not a fitting term to describe the general thinking of Chinese


----------



## danger007

^^^^ great source, the author is pakistani... they can't even handle their own country in 1971 and done mass murders.... still they are fighting for some others freedom...that is puppy shame...sorry to enter into joke section...


----------



## shuttler

deepak.chauhan2312 said:


> yeah i have a question
> 
> 
> China is progressing well and of course it have good business relations with most of the countries even with India.
> 
> but the point that i can not understand is why this country have so much negative impression on other countries. Indians always had a doubt corner in our heart when it comes to China No matter how good our relation are with China but still. Western countries also have a negative image of China and In S.Korea people depend on China but they luk at it as enemy why there is so much negativity. please tell me. i want to like China and most of the people i knw also want to have a good impression of it but why it is too hard.



india are not having a good showing in the world's opinion polls 
in fact the genereral view of the world (esp in europe) on China is on a growing positve trend as far as I can remember. 

that really throw indians into bad lights because india has been cheerleading on its own openness, humility, humanity, freedom, democracy; plus cheerleading for most usa and european policies and still winning sh#t only!


----------



## Viet

ahfatzia said:


> The next 5 years one will see a new form of democracy appears in China, it's called *"CONSULTATIVE DEMOCRACY"*
> where the leadership of the country will run the country, more or less, according to the wishes of the people:



Well, it is not hard to predict, that with the increasing properity the Chinese people want more freedom. That´s not unusual considering the path S. Korea and Taiwan have taken. Unlike N. Korea, China embraces to an open economy, its people can travel to every corner of the world and can see things that are not thinkable in their country. 

Consultative democracy sounds giving people more powers. All in all it´s a good move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Worldinrules

Loha chinese brader.....

i have a question ( silly question )....

Between money and friends , which one ur government will choose?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Worldinrules said:


> Loha chinese brader.....
> 
> i have a question ( silly question )....
> 
> Between money and friends , which one ur government will choose?



our government is not short of money&#65292;don't you know?at least our government has more money than any of your ally.are you drooling now?(just kiding)


----------



## Worldinrules

djsjs said:


> our government is not short of money&#65292;don't you know?at least our government has more money than any of your ally.are you drooling now?(just kiding)



haha, funny...

all country is our ally, include china.....

how much monthly living cost in china?.... and any suggest place for tourism?

thanks in advice


----------



## djsjs

Worldinrules said:


> how much monthly living cost in china?



hard to say. it depends on where you live and what kind of standards you want.food and clothes are not expensive if you do not pursue high-end enjoy



Worldinrules said:


> and any suggest place for tourism?


big cities :beijing shanghai guangzhou shenzhen tianjin chongqing hangzhou nanjing ............
ancient capitals:beijing nanjing luoyang xi'an ........
natural scenery:zhangjiajie jiuzhaigou guilin ........
snow mountains: tibet,heilongjiang ,xinjiang
desert & grassland: inner-mongolia xinjiang
ice lantern&#65306;harbin
..........


----------



## scobydoo

where does muslims can find halal food in Guangzhou?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

scobydoo said:


> where does muslims can find halal food in Guangzhou?



too many,not only in guangzhou,in every city you can easily find .because there are many Uighurs who live with running restaurants in cities.
i searched "&#28165;&#30495;"(halal) in baidu map,and got 141 results in guangzhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scobydoo

Indonesian, Malaysian or Singaporean chinese usually using hokkien in daily conversation. 

What does "cibai" and "lancau" mean??


----------



## ahfatzia

Viet said:


> Well, it is not hard to predict, that with the increasing properity the Chinese people want more freedom. That´s not unusual considering the path S. Korea and Taiwan have taken. Unlike N. Korea, China embraces to an open economy, its people can travel to every corner of the world and can see things that are not thinkable in their country.
> 
> Consultative democracy sounds giving people more powers. All in all it´s a good move.




That's the Asian road to democracy, slowly and one step at a time. The west demands countries like China, Vietnam and Myanmar to change overnight to fit whatever political agendas they have on their minds, but alas, if one (read Myanmar) follows their timeline its society will turn into chaos. 

The people of these societies, as their lives improved, have to also allow the governments to reform in timely schedules and show these officials the proper ways if they're not satisfied. 

North Korea's biggest problem is one man has all the power so there's no competitions among the leadership as to who're the better leaders. But if the signs are corrected they too will have to change soon and the pace has to be quicken before the country turns to anarchistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eddieInUK

scobydoo said:


> Indonesian, Malaysian or Singaporean chinese usually using hokkien in daily conversation.
> 
> What does "cibai" and "lancau" mean??


Hokkien is language of Fujian province, Hokkien is the pronouncation of Fujian in Hokkien ( Hokkien = Fujian language), I am not from Fujian province, I dont know hokkien. Ask some Fujian people.


----------



## gpit

shuttler said:


> on Pakistan sovereignty claim over indian controlled Kashmir:
> 
> Why-kashmir-belongs-to-Pakistan-by-Syed-Ali-Shah-Geelani
> 
> 
> On indian's illegal occupation of our Xangnan (Arunachal Pradesh):
> 
> 1. we never recognize the McMahon line
> 2. Xizang and the lama was not a legal government representing China,
> 3. the illegality of the brits to govern india equally applies to the illegal status of the McMahon line
> 4. the brits were thieves who has stolen india and China; indians are thieves who have taken over the loot from colonial brits



On your point 1) above, even UK doesn't recognize the McMahon line, only our Indian friends still stick to the illegal base of their arguments.



> In dumping the Simla Accord, Miliband described this agreement, negotiated by Sir Henry McMahon, a British diplomat posted in Delhi, as ''an anachronism". He went on to state: ''Like every other EU member state and the United States, we regard Tibet as part of the People's Republic of China."
> 
> UK stand on McMahon Line bolstering Beijing?s claims? - Times Of India


 David Miliband was then the UK foreign minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ephone

The question is disturbing though.



Rocky rock said:


> come on! Bro i had no offense chinese are our brother's i was just wanna take view of others that what ppl think about pak/china relation i mean is that real brotherhood or like pak/US relation which stands on the pillars of self benefit's!


----------



## shuttler

Worldinrules said:


> Loha chinese brader.....
> 
> i have a question ( silly question )....
> 
> Between money and friends , which one ur government will choose?



Both!!!!!


----------



## shuttler

gpit said:


> On your point 1) above, even UK doesn't recognize the McMahon line, only our Indian friends still stick to the illegal base of their arguments.
> 
> David Miliband was then the UK foreign minister.



So that makes the verdict pure and simple: delusional, cheerleading and greedy indians are guilty of theft on keeping China's Territory! 

india has to retreat and vacant &#34255;&#21335; Zangnan (Arunachal Pradesh) immediately and unconditionally!


----------



## deepak.chauhan2312

skyknight said:


> For me,
> The India-controlled Kashmir undoubtedly belongs to Pakistan, just like the South-Tibet region (or so-called Arunachal Pradesh) undoubtedly belongs to China.



the problem arises when only china and pakistan are undoubtful about it....


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

shuttler said:


> on Pakistan sovereignty aim over indian controlled Kashmir:
> 
> Why-kashmir-belongs-to-Pakistan-by-Syed-Ali-Shah-Geelani



Assuming the fact you justify Kahsmir being Pakistani based on the article 

Let me qoute a part:



> It is for this right of self-determination through plebiscite that what Geelani repeatedly refers to as the people of Jammu and Kashmir or, simply, the Kashmiri people, have been consistently demanding ever since 1947.



If self-determination through plebiscite for Kashmiris is agreed upon, wonder why a self-determination through plebiscite for Tibetians and people of Xinjiang shouldn't be held, Wonder what China is afraid of 

After all China being a member of P5 should be a paradigm of what is in the UN charter



> To develop friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal peace;



Charter of the United Nations: Chapter I: Purposes and Principles




> 4. the brits were thieves who has stolen india and China; indians are thieves who have taken over the loot from colonial brits



And CPC replaces the role of Imperial Japan in East Asia.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

shuttler said:


> india has to retreat and vacant &#34255;&#21335; Zangnan (Arunachal Pradesh) immediately and unconditionally!



Tell that to Arunchal Pradesh people in this forum


----------



## Viet

gpit said:


> Who's the traitor!
> 
> Before I was firmly against 1979 China's attack of Vietnam. Now I think Mr. Deng probably had a sound base to do so.
> 
> Please read the following research paper.
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> *Vietnam, China and the Boat People*
> 
> No wonder Vietnam is such an economic sh!thole now: it drove out so many business savvy Hoa. And now the Viets still largely follow the example of their ex-Hoa in the North, and learn from the ex-Hoa, but is doing badly.




There are currently about 855,000 Hoa´s (Chinese) living in Vietnam. So can you pls explain me why we still have a high number of Hoa´s if the Vietnamese government drove out the people as you said?

Hoa people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rocky rock

ephone said:


> The question is disturbing though.




Ok i apologize!


----------



## shuttler

Syama Ayas said:


> Assuming the fact you justify Kahsmir being Pakistani based on the article
> 
> Let me qoute a part:
> 
> 
> 
> If self-determination through plebiscite for Kashmiris is agreed upon, wonder why a self-determination through plebiscite for Tibetians and people of Xinjiang shouldn't be held, Wonder what China is afraid of



The plebiscite is not applicable in Xizang and Xinjiang because these lands are historically Chinese territories / under our rules for a long time; and even if anyone brutalliy applies plebiscite we will win!



> After all China being a member of P5 should be a paradigm of what is in the UN charter
> 
> 
> 
> Charter of the United Nations: Chapter I: Purposes and Principles



explained!




> And CPC replaces the role of Imperial Japan in East Asia.



that is a nonsensical comparison! Imperial Japan is dead only its remnants remain in factions in japan. N and S Korea are independent. China is ruled by CPC and it has not engaged in any war for over 30 years!



Syama Ayas said:


> Tell that to Arunchal Pradesh people in this forum



The kids dont know its cheerleading and greedy mother is a thief ! Her name is india! Correct! The kids need to be told about their mother's grand larceny!


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> There are currently about 855,000 Hoa´s (Chinese) living in Vietnam. So can you pls explain me why we still have a high number of Hoa´s if the Vietnamese government drove out the people as you said?
> 
> Hoa people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Your quote from Wiki describes that in this paragraph: 


*Departure from Vietnam: 1975-1990*


> *Hoa communities offered widespread resistance and clashes left the streets of Cholon "full of corpses".[39][46] These measures, combined with external tensions stemming from Vietnam's dispute with Cambodia and China in 1978 and 1979 caused an exodus of the majority of the Hoa, of whom more than 170,000 fled overland into the province of Guangxi, China, from the North and the remainder fled by boat from the South. China received a daily influx of 4-5,000 refugees, while Southeast Asian countries saw a wave of 5,000 boat people arriving at their shores each month.
> 
> China sent unarmed ships to help evacuate the refugees, but encountered diplomatic problems as the Vietnamese government denied that the Hoa suffered persecution and later refused to issue exit permits after as many as 250,000 Hoa had applied for repatriation.[47] In an attempt to stem the refugee flow, avert Vietnamese accusations that Beijing was coercing its citizens to emigrate, and encourage Vietnam to change its policies towards ethnic Hoa, China closed off its land border in 1978.[48]
> 
> This led to a jump in the number of boat people, with as many as 100,000 arriving in other countries by the end of 1978. However, the Vietnamese government by now not only encouraged the exodus, but took the opportunity to profit from it by extorting a price of five to ten taels of gold or an equivalent of US $1,500 to $3,000 per person wishing to leave the country.[49][50][51][52][53] The Vietnamese military also forcibly drove the thousands of border refugees across the China-Vietnam land border, causing numerous border incidents and armed clashes, while blaming these movements on China by accusing them of using saboteurs to force Vietnamese citizens into China.[54][55][56][57][58][59] This new influx brought the number of refugees in China to around 200,000.[60]
> 
> The size of the exodus increased during and after the war. The monthly number of boat people arriving in Southeast Asia increased to 11,000 during the first quarter of 1979, 28,000 by April, and 55,000 in June, while more than 90,000 fled by boat to China. In addition, the Vietnamese military also began expelling ethnic Hoa from Vietnam-occupied Kampuchea, leading to over 43,000 refugees of mostly Hoa descent fleeing overland to Thailand[61]
> 
> By now, Vietnam was openly confiscating the properties and extorting money from fleeing refugees. In April 1979 alone, Hoa outside of Vietnam had remitted a total of US $242 million (an amount equivalent to half the total value of Vietnam's 1978 exports) through Hong Kong to Ho Chi Minh City to help their friends or family pay their way out of Vietnam.[62] By June, money from refugees had replaced the coal industry as Vietnam's largest source of foreign exchange and was expected to reach as much as 3 billion in US dollars.[63]
> 
> By 1980, the refugee population in China reached 260,000,[64] and the number of surviving boat people refugees in Southeast Asia reached 400,000.[65] (An estimated 50%[66][67] to 70%[62] of Vietnamese and Chinese boat people perished at sea.)
> 
> By the end of 1980, a majority of Hoa had fled Vietnam to China, along with an estimated 30,000 ethnic Vietnamese refugees*





> .



I think they are the survivors or returnees from other countries and their descendents !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

shuttler said:


> Your quote from Wiki describes that in this paragraph:
> 
> 
> *Departure from Vietnam: 1975-1990*
> 
> 
> I think they are the survivors or returnees from other countries and their descendents !




China had a idiot illusion about role of Hua people in Vietnam, think that without them Vietnam's economy should be collapsed and called them turn back to motherland China 1978 to making impression on Vietnam. Bravo, we let them go away freely if they want.
You have to know that Vietnam has been used weapons of enemy to against enemy. Same things happent in 1978. Hua people left Vietnam base on dirty policy of China against Vietnam.


----------



## S10

EastSea said:


> China had a idiot illusion about role of Hua people in Vietnam, think that without them Vietnam's economy should be collapsed and called them turn back to motherland China 1978 to making impression on Vietnam. Bravo, we let them go away freely if they want.
> You have to know that Vietnam has been used weapons of enemy to against enemy. Same things happent in 1978. Hua people left Vietnam base on dirty policy of China against Vietnam.


Don't worry, we'll gladly take them back one day and lay waste to everything else in your sorry excuse of a country.


----------



## Rechoice

S10 said:


> Don't worry, we'll gladly take them back one day and lay waste to everything else in your sorry excuse of a country.



China can take them back to China; 850,000 Ethnicity Chinese in Vietnam now. Such Hua people ran to Vietnam in the past when in China was civil war, they were refugees, we let them have chance to living in Vietnam. But China used them to against Vietnam in the past.
Hua people can turn back to their homeland but you Manchu guy, you don't have homeland to turn back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

shuttler said:


> *The plebiscite is not applicable in Xizang and Xinjiang because these lands are historically Chinese territories / under our rules for a long time;*



CCP logic 

By historical claims, Mongolia should came large part of Asia, Britain should claim large part of the world, Japan should claim Taiwan then 



> and even if anyone brutalliy applies plebiscite we will win!



Because? the spirit of Mao said so? 



> explained!



You mean the above was explanation for not having plebiscite? 



> that is a nonsensical comparison! Imperial Japan is dead only its remnants remain in factions in japan. N and S Korea are independent. China is ruled by CPC and it has not engaged in any war for over 30 years!



Imperial Japan promised an Asian unity against the West only seeking Puppet states, same with PRC.





> The kids dont know its cheerleading and greedy mother is a thief !
> Her name is india! Correct!
> 
> 
> 
> In simple words they weren't subjected to CCP certified zombification . Thank you ! I"ll take that as a compliment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids need to be told about their mother's grand larceny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dalai Lama's vists to Arunachal Pradesh do educate them lot of the larceny , ethnic dilution and its consequences.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

S10 said:


> Don't worry, *we'll gladly take them back *one day and lay waste to everything else in your sorry excuse of a country.




Not only the Hoa´s faced discrimination and prosecution, but the South Vietnamese, too. Both groups shared similar fate. Though this is a thing from the past, where both sides Vietnamese and Chinese governments made mistake. We should go over this.

I don´t think the Hoa´s will voluntarily return to mainland. Why should they? 
They live since centuries in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eddieInUK

Viet said:


> Not only the Hoa´s faced discrimination and prosecution, but the South Vietnamese, too. Both groups shared similar fate. Though this is a thing from the past, where both sides Vietnamese and Chinese governments made mistake. We should go over this.
> 
> I don´t think the Hoa´s will voluntarily return to mainland. Why should they?
> They live since centuries in Vietnam.


They live there, just live there as a normal citizen. Thats all, this thread started very well, now full of trolls.


----------



## Snomannen

Viet said:


> Not only the Hoa´s faced discrimination and prosecution, but the South Vietnamese, too. Both groups shared similar fate. Though this is a thing from the past, where both sides Vietnamese and Chinese governments made mistake. We should go over this.
> 
> I don´t think the Hoa´s will voluntarily return to mainland. Why should they?
> They live since centuries in Vietnam.



Just like Vietnamese in China.

Ethnic is ethnic, nation is nation. Both has to be separated.


----------



## INDIC

shuttler said:


> india has to retreat and vacant &#34255;&#21335; Zangnan (Arunachal Pradesh) immediately and unconditionally!



What dafuq, how many more names due you have for Arunachal Pradesh.


----------



## djsjs

Gigawatt said:


> What dafuq, how many more names due you have for Arunachal Pradesh.



the real name is Dawang-&#36798;&#26106;


----------



## shuttler

djsjs said:


> the real name is Dawang-&#36798;&#26106;



Yes! it is a part of Zangnan (South Tibet) - our land!

&#36798;&#26106; &#26159; &#34255;&#21335; &#19968;&#37096;&#20998;; &#26159;&#25105;&#20204;&#30340;&#39046;&#22303;!

baidu


----------



## INDIC

shuttler said:


> Yes! it is a part of Zangnan (South Tibet) - our land!
> 
> &#36798;&#26106; &#26159; &#34255;&#21335; &#19968;&#37096;&#20998;; &#26159;&#25105;&#20204;&#30340;&#39046;&#22303;!
> 
> baidu



Name is Arunachal Pradesh. No Tibetan live in so called South Tibet.


----------



## deutschjacky2013

Hello my friends, if you had any questions about China/Chinese, please post yours listed as 1.2.3.4.5...

I'll translate them as many as possible and send it to one of the biggest foreign forum in China to let Millions of Chinese to answer your question.

OKay Here we go!


----------



## Wright

How do Chinese really view Muslims and are they culturally, ideologically linked to the middle east?


----------



## Sasquatch

There is already a thread on this, Thread moved. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-far-east/206583-do-you-have-any-questions-about-china-70.html


----------



## ephone

We view them as a minority. They are good Chinese citizens if they obey the laws. We do not want them to be influenced by outside religious groups. 

They can worship their god but we do have limitation for them as well. 

In case there is any conflicts between their god and our law, well, their god is secondary and our law is always on the top.




Wright said:


> How do Chinese really view Muslims and are they culturally, ideologically linked to the middle east?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Etiene

Chinese friends. I have a question about your cuisine. In Sweden at least the most common type of chinese food in restaurants is the buffet type fried food I'm sure some of you are familiar with. Of course this must be something that's been adapted for western taste. I've always wanted to try real chinese food, taste the essence of China if one can put it that way.
What dishes do you recommend?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

Why China say yao instead of yi for number 1 ?


----------



## djsjs

Nan Yang said:


> Why China say yao instead of yi for number 1 ?



1 &#24186; 2 &#20004;


----------



## hurt

Etiene said:


> Chinese friends. I have a question about your cuisine. In Sweden at least the most common type of chinese food in restaurants is the buffet type fried food I'm sure some of you are familiar with. Of course this must be something that's been adapted for western taste. I've always wanted to try real chinese food, taste the essence of China if one can put it that way.
> What dishes do you recommend?



&#65332;&#65352;&#65349;&#65362;&#65349;&#12288;&#65345;&#65362;&#65349;&#12288;&#65357;&#65345;&#65369;&#65346;&#65349;&#12288;Tens of thousands of&#12288;&#65315;hinese food&#65294;Major traditions include Anhui, Cantonese, Fujian, Hunan, Jiangsu, Shandong, Szechuan, and Zhejiang cuisines.

Chinese cuisine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

&#65321;&#65350;&#12288;&#65369;&#65359;&#65365;&#12288;&#65356;&#65353;&#65355;&#65349;&#12288;piquant&#65292;&#12288;choose Szechuan cuisine what the most popular in china.
If you like sweet,choose Jiangsu cuisine and Cantonese cuisine.

Shandong cuisine is the most famous cuisine in Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

Etiene said:


> Chinese friends. I have a question about your cuisine. In Sweden at least the most common type of chinese food in restaurants is the buffet type fried food I'm sure some of you are familiar with. Of course this must be something that's been adapted for western taste. I've always wanted to try real chinese food, taste the essence of China if one can put it that way.
> What dishes do you recommend?


I do not think Chinese food is confined by a certain 'dish', like spaghetti bolognese, Yorkshire Puttin, American apple pie and etc```

like a very simple plate like egg fried rice tastes very different if it is cooked in China or other countries...if you want to experience the real deal, visiting China is the best way to do it```but if it is not fessible, you can always ask any Chinese friends (better to ask those students, not those Chinese who was born there) to bring you to the most 'authentic' Chinese restaurants in your area or country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Princess

Etiene said:


> Chinese friends. I have a question about your cuisine. In Sweden at least the most common type of chinese food in restaurants is the buffet type fried food I'm sure some of you are familiar with. Of course this must be something that's been adapted for western taste. I've always wanted to try real chinese food, taste the essence of China if one can put it that way.
> What dishes do you recommend?



please visit: Douguo Recipe

&#8593;&#8593;

see "Douguo Recipe" (a famous website which people can post their family cooking recipes)

majority of the recipes listed there not very good looking (compared with western food) - 
the upload users are amateurs (for example: family wives).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Etiene

Szechuan cuisine seems very interesting! And I'll ask some chinese people where the best food can be found in my city. 
Thanks for the responses.

&#36771;&#23376;&#40481; looks delicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Princess

Etiene said:


> Szechuan cuisine seems very interesting! And I'll ask some chinese people where the best food can be found in my city.
> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> &#36771;&#23376;&#40481; looks delicious.



yea, "&#36771;&#23376;&#38622;"(or "&#36771;&#23376;&#38622;&#19969;", same meaning) is delicious if cooked by a good chef ( also very spicy/hot... )

its wiki :

Chicken with chilies (&#36771;&#23376;&#38622;, pinyin: Là Z&#464; J&#299;; literally "Spicy chicken") is a well-known Sichuan-style Chinese dish. It consists of marinated, deep-fried pieces of chicken that are then stir-fried with garlic, ginger, and chile peppers. The chicken and chilies are served together and diners use chopsticks to pick out the pieces of chicken, leaving the chilies in the bowl.

sometimes, it served like this (we call it "searching chicken pieces in the chilies"...)


----------



## shuttler

hurt said:


> &#65332;&#65352;&#65349;&#65362;&#65349;&#12288;&#65345;&#65362;&#65349;&#12288;&#65357;&#65345;&#65369;&#65346;&#65349;&#12288;Tens of thousands of&#12288;&#65315;hinese food&#65294;Major traditions include Anhui, Cantonese, Fujian, Hunan, Jiangsu, Shandong, Szechuan, and Zhejiang cuisines.
> 
> Chinese cuisine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> &#65321;&#65350;&#12288;&#65369;&#65359;&#65365;&#12288;&#65356;&#65353;&#65355;&#65349;&#12288;piquant&#65292;&#12288;choose Szechuan cuisine what the most popular in china.
> If you like sweet,choose Jiangsu cuisine and Cantonese cuisine.
> 
> *Shandong cuisine is the most famous cuisine in Beijing.*



*Delicious &#40065;&#33756; Lu cai - Shandong Cuisine:*






&#32418;&#28903;&#25490;&#39592; Braised spare ribs





&#39321;&#36771;&#34809; Hot and spicy Crab






&#27833;&#28950;&#22823;&#34430; Braised king prawns





&#24503;&#24030;&#25170;&#40481; Dezhou spicy chicken





&#22303;&#35910;&#25490;&#39592; Stewed pork ribs and potatoes





&#33905;&#28903;&#28023;&#21442; - Sea cucumber braied in Shangdong scallions





&#25235;&#28818;&#40060;&#26465; - deep fried fillets in sweet and sour sauce






&#23665;&#19996;&#24178;&#28856;&#20024;&#23376; Deep fried meat balls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Princess said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> majority of the recipes listed there not very good looking (compared with western food) -
> the upload users are amateurs (for example: family wives).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *



*What a load of rubbish!*

Have you seen these?

horrible carrot dish - Picture of Noma, Copenhagen - TripAdvisor


----------



## Princess

shuttler said:


> *What a load of rubbish!*
> 
> Have you seen these?



relax ... you know what I mean ... 

the Douguo Recipe is mainly pictures uploaded by amateurs / not by commercial photographer

for example:






compared to "commercial photo" of western food :

for exmaple:






please don't posting those images because no one willing to eat those things

do not be condescending when you want making friends

and humility is a virtue


----------



## shuttler

Princess said:


> relax ... you know what I mean ...
> 
> the Douguo Recipe is mainly pictures uploaded by amateurs / not by commercial photographer
> 
> for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compared to "commercial photo" of western food :
> 
> for exmaple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please don't posting those images because no one willing to eat those things
> 
> do not be condescending when you want making friends
> 
> and humility is a virtue



silly! that is not humility but ignorant childish western worshipping!

Even when the above pic comparing an "amateurish" photo with "commericial" photo the effect is much less than obvious!

&#36825;&#20040;&#24188;&#31258;&#30340;&#26080;&#29702;&#36341;&#36367;&#65292;&#38271;&#20182;&#20154;&#24535;&#27668;&#28781;&#33258;&#24049;&#23041;&#39118;&#65281;


----------



## Nan Yang

djsjs said:


> 1 &#24186; 2 &#20004;



Thank you very much.


----------



## shuttler

@ Pincess:

if you are a girl trying to make &#8220;friends" here, you need to read this and I wish you well of not becoming another figure in the news!

Chinese Embassy in Indian confirms Chinese woman raped in Indian capital

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/233900-what-happened-india-dirty-country.html#post3895203


----------



## hurt

Princess said:


> relax ... you know what I mean ...
> 
> the Douguo Recipe is mainly pictures uploaded by amateurs / not by commercial photographer
> 
> for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compared to "commercial photo" of western food :
> 
> for exmaple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please don't posting those images because no one willing to eat those things
> 
> do not be condescending when you want making friends
> 
> and humility is a virtue



&#20320;&#38750;&#35201;&#25226;&#25402;&#22909;&#30340;&#19996;&#35199;&#20570;&#25104;&#23630;&#26679;&#23376;,&#35841;&#20063;&#25318;&#19981;&#20303;&#20320;.
&#36319;&#20013;&#22269;&#33756;&#27604;&#22806;&#35266;,&#31616;&#30452;&#26159;&#21487;&#31505;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Princess

shuttler said:


> silly! that is not humility but ignorant childish western worshipping!
> 
> Even when the above pic comparing an "amateurish" photo with "commericial" photo the effect is much less than obvious!
> 
> &#36825;&#20040;&#24188;&#31258;&#30340;&#26080;&#29702;&#36341;&#36367;&#65292;&#38271;&#20182;&#20154;&#24535;&#27668;&#28781;&#33258;&#24049;&#23041;&#39118;&#65281;



well ... that's not a battle

like "&#25991;&#28961;&#31532;&#22777;", some Chinese food are tasty AND some western food are tasty

when I was a university student in UK, I really love their traditional Roast Breaded Cod Fillet ...

This is no conflict between the two, 

and different people may likes different tastes

so don't be that serious


----------



## djsjs

@shuttler @Princess 
HAPPY NEW YEAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Princess said:


> well ... that's not a battle
> 
> like "&#25991;&#28961;&#31532;&#22777;", some Chinese food are tasty AND some western food are tasty
> 
> when I was a university student in UK, I really love their traditional Roast Breaded Cod Fillet ...
> 
> This is no conflict between the two,
> 
> and different people may likes different tastes
> 
> so don't be that serious



that makes thing more silly. You dont need to brutally stoop yourself for praising others and the comparison was utter nonsense

in the uk nothing goes beyond its fish and chips - that is about it&#65281;



djsjs said:


> @shuttler @Princess
> HAPPY NEW YEAR.





hurt said:


> &#20320;&#38750;&#35201;&#25226;&#25402;&#22909;&#30340;&#19996;&#35199;&#20570;&#25104;&#23630;&#26679;&#23376;,&#35841;&#20063;&#25318;&#19981;&#20303;&#20320;.
> &#36319;&#20013;&#22269;&#33756;&#27604;&#22806;&#35266;,&#31616;&#30452;&#26159;&#21487;&#31505;





















*&#19975;&#20107;&#22914;&#24847;&#65281;
*


----------



## rcrmj

Princess said:


> well ... that's not a battle
> 
> like "&#25991;&#28961;&#31532;&#22777;", some Chinese food are tasty AND some western food are tasty
> 
> when I was a university student in UK, I really love their traditional Roast Breaded Cod Fillet ...
> 
> This is no conflict between the two,
> 
> and different people may likes different tastes
> 
> so don't be that serious



which uni did you go to in the U.K``I was there for long time 



Princess said:


> well ... that's not a battle
> 
> like "&#25991;&#28961;&#31532;&#22777;", some Chinese food are tasty AND some western food are tasty
> 
> when I was a university student in UK, I really love their traditional Roast Breaded Cod Fillet ...
> 
> This is no conflict between the two,
> 
> and different people may likes different tastes
> 
> so don't be that serious


 and gotta say, fish & chips red lips are all i can say about cuisin culture in the U.K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Princess

hurt said:


> &#20320;&#38750;&#35201;&#25226;&#25402;&#22909;&#30340;&#19996;&#35199;&#20570;&#25104;&#23630;&#26679;&#23376;,&#35841;&#20063;&#25318;&#19981;&#20303;&#20320;.
> &#36319;&#20013;&#22269;&#33756;&#27604;&#22806;&#35266;,&#31616;&#30452;&#26159;&#21487;&#31505;



1&#65289;

&#22294;&#29255;&#23660;&#26044;&#35910;&#26524;&#19978;&#30340;&#24179;&#22343;&#27700;&#28310;&#65292;&#19978;&#20659;&#32773;&#25105;&#19981;&#35469;&#35672;&#20063;&#33287;&#25105;&#28961;&#38364;
&#22294;&#29255;&#19981;&#23660;&#26044;&#8220;&#36022;&#20302;&#20013;&#22283;&#33756;&#8221;&#65292;&#35531;&#23562;&#37325;&#20107;&#23526;

2&#65289;

&#25105;&#19981;&#30693;&#36947;&#37027;&#20301;&#22909;&#24515;&#20998;&#20139;&#33258;&#23478;&#33756;&#35676;&#30340;&#20013;&#22283;&#20154;
&#32893;&#21040;&#24744;&#30340;&#35413;&#20729;&#8220;&#38750;&#35201;&#25226;&#25402;&#22909;&#30340;&#26481;&#35199;&#20570;&#25104;&#65336;&#27171;&#23376;&#8221;&#26371;&#26159;&#24590;&#27171;&#30340;&#24515;&#24773;&#65292;&#35531;&#27880;&#24847;&#24744;&#30340;&#29992;&#35422;

3&#65289;

&#24744;&#21487;&#20197;&#35469;&#28858;&#8220;&#20013;&#22283;&#33756;&#22806;&#35264;&#26368;&#22909;&#8221;&#65292;&#20294;&#20063;&#35531;&#24744;&#23562;&#37325;&#20854;&#20182;&#20154;&#34920;&#36948;&#35264;&#40670;&#30340;&#33258;&#30001;
&#24744;&#20006;&#38750;&#19978;&#24093;&#65292;&#32780;&#21363;&#20351;&#19978;&#24093;&#20063;&#19981;&#33021;&#24375;&#36843;&#25152;&#26377;&#20154;&#32113;&#19968;&#35264;&#40670;&#12290;

for example : I believe, ..... 

&#36889;&#26159;&#24744;&#24819;&#34920;&#36948;&#35264;&#40670;&#65292;&#21487;&#20197;&#38568;&#24847;&#34920;&#36848;&#65292;
&#20294;&#24744;&#34920;&#36848;&#30340;&#21516;&#26178;&#65292;&#27794;&#26377;&#24517;&#35201;&#35498;:&#8220;&#25105;&#26159;&#23565;&#30340;&#65292;&#25152;&#20197;&#20320;&#26159;&#37679;&#30340;&#8221;

4&#65289;

&#20013;&#22283;&#33756;&#22909;&#21507;&#65292;&#36889;&#20491;&#35264;&#40670;&#33287;&#8220;&#20854;&#20182;&#33756;&#31995;&#20063;&#26377;&#32654;&#21619;&#30340;&#33756;&#21697;&#8221;&#27794;&#26377;&#34909;&#31361;
&#19981;&#26159;&#38750;&#27492;&#21363;&#24444;&#65292;&#20063;&#19981;&#26159;&#21213;&#21033;&#32773;&#21644;&#22833;&#25943;&#32773;&#30340;&#38364;&#20418;&#12290;

5&#65289;

&#27604;&#26041;&#35498;&#65292;&#24744;&#26368;&#24859;&#21507;&#39791;&#33756;&#65288;&#21482;&#26159;&#20551;&#35373;&#65289;
&#20006;&#19981;&#31561;&#26044;&#23427;&#23601;&#19968;&#23450;&#39640;&#26044;&#31925;&#33756;&#12289;&#24029;&#33756;&#12289;&#28248;&#33756;&#12289;&#26477;&#24171;&#33756;
&#30050;&#31455;&#65292;&#27599;&#20491;&#20154;&#37117;&#26377;&#33258;&#24049;&#30340;&#32722;&#24931;&#21644;&#21475;&#21619;

for example : 

&#26377;&#20123;&#20154;&#26089;&#39184;&#21916;&#27489;&#21507;&#33437;&#22763;&#21520;&#21496;&#29275;&#22902;&#27700;&#26524;
&#26377;&#20123;&#20154;&#21916;&#27489;&#21507;&#35910;&#33104;&#20083;&#39237;&#38957;&#35910;&#28479;&#30333;&#31909;&#65292;&#20841;&#32773;&#38291;&#20006;&#19981;&#23384;&#22312;&#8220;&#39640;&#19979;&#20043;&#20998;&#8221;

6&#65289;

&#22810;&#20803;&#21270;&#21644;&#22810;&#27171;&#24615;&#26159;&#36889;&#20491;&#19990;&#30028;&#36939;&#36681;&#30340;&#22522;&#26412;&#27861;&#21063;
&#27604;&#22914;&#38013;&#30707;&#30828;&#24230;&#24456;&#39640;&#12289;&#24456;&#38275;&#12289;&#24456;&#36020;&#65292;&#20294;&#23427;&#27794;&#26377;&#20063;&#19981;&#21487;&#33021;&#23436;&#20840;&#21462;&#20195;&#28331;&#28516;&#30340;&#32737;&#32736;&#39318;&#39166;

7&#65289;

&#26032;&#24180;&#20102;&#65292;&#35486;&#27683;&#19981;&#35201;&#37027;&#40636;&#37325;&#65292;&#21917;&#40670;&#28092;&#33590;&#28040;&#28040;&#28779;&#21543;
&#22914;&#26524;&#36899;&#22283;&#20154;&#20043;&#38291;&#37117;&#27627;&#28961;&#21253;&#23481;&#24615;&#65292;&#21482;&#26371;&#35731;&#20154;&#30070;&#31505;&#35441;&#20358;&#30475;&#21543;




rcrmj said:


> which uni did you go to in the U.K``I was there for long time
> and gotta say, fish & chips red lips are all i can say about cuisin culture in the U.K



the uni of manchester

do not wanna say too much about which "culture" is better... 

same cuisine name in different restaurants can be totally different

I say "tasty" because that specified restaurant cook it well

so that is nothing to do with the whole "British cuisine culture"


----------



## JSCh

&#25105;&#19981;&#24819;&#35828;&#23545;&#38169;
&#25105;&#25152;&#30693;&#36947;&#30340;&#26159;&#65292;&#24403;&#25105;&#24863;&#21040;&#22402;&#28046;&#19977;&#23610;&#30340;&#26102;&#20505;&#65292;&#31361;&#28982;&#30475;&#21040;&#35753;&#25105;&#21589;&#24515;&#30340;&#19996;&#35199;&#65292;
&#24863;&#35273;&#19981;&#22826;&#22909; 
&#21487;&#33021;&#22806;&#22269;&#26379;&#21451;&#20063;&#19968;&#26679;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Princess said:


> 1&#65289;
> 
> &#22294;&#29255;&#23660;&#26044;&#35910;&#26524;&#19978;&#30340;&#24179;&#22343;&#27700;&#28310;&#65292;&#19978;&#20659;&#32773;&#25105;&#19981;&#35469;&#35672;&#20063;&#33287;&#25105;&#28961;&#38364;
> &#22294;&#29255;&#19981;&#23660;&#26044;&#8220;&#36022;&#20302;&#20013;&#22283;&#33756;&#8221;&#65292;&#35531;&#23562;&#37325;&#20107;&#23526;
> 
> 2&#65289;
> 
> &#25105;&#19981;&#30693;&#36947;&#37027;&#20301;&#22909;&#24515;&#20998;&#20139;&#33258;&#23478;&#33756;&#35676;&#30340;&#20013;&#22283;&#20154;
> &#32893;&#21040;&#24744;&#30340;&#35413;&#20729;&#8220;&#38750;&#35201;&#25226;&#25402;&#22909;&#30340;&#26481;&#35199;&#20570;&#25104;&#65336;&#27171;&#23376;&#8221;&#26371;&#26159;&#24590;&#27171;&#30340;&#24515;&#24773;&#65292;&#35531;&#27880;&#24847;&#24744;&#30340;&#29992;&#35422;
> 
> 3&#65289;
> 
> &#24744;&#21487;&#20197;&#35469;&#28858;&#8220;&#20013;&#22283;&#33756;&#22806;&#35264;&#26368;&#22909;&#8221;&#65292;&#20294;&#20063;&#35531;&#24744;&#23562;&#37325;&#20854;&#20182;&#20154;&#34920;&#36948;&#35264;&#40670;&#30340;&#33258;&#30001;
> &#24744;&#20006;&#38750;&#19978;&#24093;&#65292;&#32780;&#21363;&#20351;&#19978;&#24093;&#20063;&#19981;&#33021;&#24375;&#36843;&#25152;&#26377;&#20154;&#32113;&#19968;&#35264;&#40670;&#12290;
> 
> for example : I believe, .....
> 
> &#36889;&#26159;&#24744;&#24819;&#34920;&#36948;&#35264;&#40670;&#65292;&#21487;&#20197;&#38568;&#24847;&#34920;&#36848;&#65292;
> &#20294;&#24744;&#34920;&#36848;&#30340;&#21516;&#26178;&#65292;&#27794;&#26377;&#24517;&#35201;&#35498;:&#8220;&#25105;&#26159;&#23565;&#30340;&#65292;&#25152;&#20197;&#20320;&#26159;&#37679;&#30340;&#8221;
> 
> 4&#65289;
> 
> &#20013;&#22283;&#33756;&#22909;&#21507;&#65292;&#36889;&#20491;&#35264;&#40670;&#33287;&#8220;&#20854;&#20182;&#33756;&#31995;&#20063;&#26377;&#32654;&#21619;&#30340;&#33756;&#21697;&#8221;&#27794;&#26377;&#34909;&#31361;
> &#19981;&#26159;&#38750;&#27492;&#21363;&#24444;&#65292;&#20063;&#19981;&#26159;&#21213;&#21033;&#32773;&#21644;&#22833;&#25943;&#32773;&#30340;&#38364;&#20418;&#12290;
> 
> 5&#65289;
> 
> &#27604;&#26041;&#35498;&#65292;&#24744;&#26368;&#24859;&#21507;&#39791;&#33756;&#65288;&#21482;&#26159;&#20551;&#35373;&#65289;
> &#20006;&#19981;&#31561;&#26044;&#23427;&#23601;&#19968;&#23450;&#39640;&#26044;&#31925;&#33756;&#12289;&#24029;&#33756;&#12289;&#28248;&#33756;&#12289;&#26477;&#24171;&#33756;
> &#30050;&#31455;&#65292;&#27599;&#20491;&#20154;&#37117;&#26377;&#33258;&#24049;&#30340;&#32722;&#24931;&#21644;&#21475;&#21619;
> 
> for example :
> 
> &#26377;&#20123;&#20154;&#26089;&#39184;&#21916;&#27489;&#21507;&#33437;&#22763;&#21520;&#21496;&#29275;&#22902;&#27700;&#26524;
> &#26377;&#20123;&#20154;&#21916;&#27489;&#21507;&#35910;&#33104;&#20083;&#39237;&#38957;&#35910;&#28479;&#30333;&#31909;&#65292;&#20841;&#32773;&#38291;&#20006;&#19981;&#23384;&#22312;&#8220;&#39640;&#19979;&#20043;&#20998;&#8221;
> 
> 6&#65289;
> 
> &#22810;&#20803;&#21270;&#21644;&#22810;&#27171;&#24615;&#26159;&#36889;&#20491;&#19990;&#30028;&#36939;&#36681;&#30340;&#22522;&#26412;&#27861;&#21063;
> &#27604;&#22914;&#38013;&#30707;&#30828;&#24230;&#24456;&#39640;&#12289;&#24456;&#38275;&#12289;&#24456;&#36020;&#65292;&#20294;&#23427;&#27794;&#26377;&#20063;&#19981;&#21487;&#33021;&#23436;&#20840;&#21462;&#20195;&#28331;&#28516;&#30340;&#32737;&#32736;&#39318;&#39166;
> 
> 7&#65289;
> 
> &#26032;&#24180;&#20102;&#65292;&#35486;&#27683;&#19981;&#35201;&#37027;&#40636;&#37325;&#65292;&#21917;&#40670;&#28092;&#33590;&#28040;&#28040;&#28779;&#21543;
> &#22914;&#26524;&#36899;&#22283;&#20154;&#20043;&#38291;&#37117;&#27627;&#28961;&#21253;&#23481;&#24615;&#65292;&#21482;&#26371;&#35731;&#20154;&#30070;&#31505;&#35441;&#20358;&#30475;&#21543;



wow, let's see who is taking that more serious, another run of "7" points of B/S! 

we are not talking about a respect of tastes of different culture. 

You showed your disrepect and ignorance by starting to criticize on the "look" of Chinese cuisine which are worse than "western" cuisine even on an amateur vs professional level, when the "western" look can be so awful and amateurish photo of Chinese cuisines are just as good as the western pro.

Take a look what you said on *post 1054* and my posting refuting yours completely on post *1059*!


----------



## Knight of Tang

wow, calm down pals, it's our New Year's day. Say something nice to each other
&#26149;&#33410;&#24555;&#20048;&#21834;&#22823;&#23478;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Happy spring day, Chinese new year..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

shuttler said:


> @ Pincess:
> 
> if you are a girl trying to make friends" here, you need to read this and I wish you well of not becoming another figure in the news!
> 
> Chinese Embassy in Indian confirms Chinese woman raped in Indian capital
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/233900-what-happened-india-dirty-country.html#post3895203



Sorry for those unfortunate women.


Korean tourist allegedly drugged, raped in India

2 Japanese tourists allegedly raped in India - Travel - News | NBC News

Spanish woman raped and robbed in Mumbai - Mumbai - DNA

German woman raped, robbed in Mumbai - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

As per the Chinese political system, who are more powerful, the PM or the President.

If PM is the head of state, whats the role of president?


----------



## Fsjal

rockstar said:


> As per the Chinese political system, who are more powerful, the PM or the President.
> 
> If PM is the head of state, whats the role of president?



What is PM? If it is Prime Minister, then you are wrong, if it is Premier, then..... dunno.
But the PM is the head of gov. while President is not a real position. More like a ceremonial. The Pres is also General Secretary, head of State and Party. Hope that helps.


----------



## djsjs

rockstar said:


> As per the Chinese political system, who are more powerful, the PM or the President.
> 
> If PM is the head of state, whats the role of president?


chairman...


----------



## eddieInUK

rockstar said:


> As per the Chinese political system, who are more powerful, the PM or the President.
> 
> If PM is the head of state, whats the role of president?


 PM is the head of all ministry. President is the head of ruling party and central military committe and central political committe. President is stronger since central committe is headed by him, and the committe is the national decision making agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Snomannen

Oh this thread was thumped up again, good, good.


----------



## Mian H Amin.

djsjs said:


> what do u want to know about china?i'll give u the answer.....



yeah one question every Pakistani would want to ask i think that, whats the perception of Pakistan and Pakistanis in china ??? because in Pakistan more than 99% Paks consider china a good friend.
but rest of 1% people like me, we also dont hate or dislike china, but dont like too much Chinese influence in Pakistan ...


----------



## gambit

rockstar said:


> As per the Chinese political system, who are more powerful, the PM or the President.
> 
> If PM is the head of state, whats the role of president?


Look at it this way...

You need a 'Head Of State' and 'Head Of Government'. In a monarchy like that of the Japan and Britain, the (constitutional) throne is Head Of State while the Prime Minister (or Premier) is Head of Government. In France, the President is Head Of State while the Prime Minister is Head Of Government. Usually, the President is popularly elected while the Prime Minister (or Premier) is appointed with consent of the legislature (Parliament or equivalent). In the US, the President is both Head Of State and Head Of Government. The US is unique in this.

So all you have to do is study China's political structure and responsibilities and you will be able to discern which is who.


----------



## Nan Yang

rockstar said:


> As per the Chinese political system, who are more powerful, the PM or the President.
> 
> If PM is the head of state, whats the role of president?



I think this is the order.
1. Hu Jintao - President
2. Zhou Yongkang - Security Chief
3. Wen Jiaboa - PM


----------



## xuxu1457

Nan Yang said:


> I think this is the order.
> 1. Hu Jintao - President
> 2. Zhou Yongkang - Security Chief
> 3. Wen Jiaboa - PM


National People's Congress is going on, 
1.Xi Jinping - President
2.Li Keqiang -PM
3.Zhang Dejiang
4Yu Zhengsheng, 
5Liu Yunshan,
6Wang Qishan
,7 Zhang Gaoli

Zhou Yongkang is nothing


----------



## JSCh

Nan Yang said:


> I think this is the order.
> 1. Hu Jintao - President
> 2. Zhou Yongkang - Security Chief
> 3. Wen Jiaboa - PM


No. 2 until recently should be Wu Bangguo - Chairman of the national people's congress


----------



## rockstarIN

gambit said:


> Look at it this way...
> 
> *You need a 'Head Of State' and 'Head Of Government'. In a monarchy like that of the Japan and Britain, the (constitutional) throne is Head Of State while the Prime Minister (or Premier) is Head of Government. In France, the President is Head Of State while the Prime Minister is Head Of Government. Usually, the President is popularly elected while the Prime Minister (or Premier) is appointed with consent of the legislature (Parliament or equivalent).* In the US, the President is both Head Of State and Head Of Government. The US is unique in this.
> 
> So all you have to do is study China's political structure and responsibilities and you will be able to discern which is who.



This is the same including India. But some quoted above that it is the President who heads the party central committee in China and hence powerful in decision making.


----------



## gambit

rockstar said:


> This is the same including India. But some quoted above that it is the President who heads the party central committee in China and hence powerful in decision making.


The Head Of State is usually at least the symbolic leader of a party. The Head Of State, be it President or King, is the ideological prominence of the country. The Head Of Government -- Prime Minister or Premier -- can be seen as the most senior bureaucrat. He makes sure that the government with all of its most senior managers -- Ministers -- run their stations according to the laws and to the ideological bent of the Head Of State.

In the case of China being a single party country, the leader of the party, no matter his title, is effectively the Head Of State. But for the Head Of Government, the title is Premier or the equivalent of the Prime Minister.

Premier of the People's Republic of China - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The Premier of the State Council of the People's Republic of China, sometimes also referred to as the "Prime Minister" informally, is the Leader of the State Council of the People's Republic of China (the "Central People's Government of the People's Republic of China" after 1954), who is the head of government and holds the highest-ranking (Level 1) of the Civil service of the People's Republic of China. This position was originally known as Premier of the Government Administration Council of the Central People's Government.


So while a title is usually a good hint, it is always best to actually look at responsibilities to see who is the real authority figure. For China, the President is Head Of State, the Premier is the Head Of Government.


----------



## manofwar

Does China of today,with all it's reforms and opening up, have any actual Maoist Influence left??


----------



## ephone

What exactly do you mean by "Maoist Influence"?



manofwar said:


> Does China of today,with all it's reforms and opening up, have any actual Maoist Influence left??


----------



## djsjs

Mian H Amin. said:


> yeah one question every Pakistani would want to ask i think that, whats the perception of Pakistan and Pakistanis in china ??? because in Pakistan more than 99% Paks consider china a good friend.
> but rest of 1% people like me, we also dont hate or dislike china, but dont like too much Chinese influence in Pakistan ...



your qustion has bee answered in this thread before. 
most Chinese consider Pakistan as the No.1 friend in the world. we have good relationship and cooperation in many affairs.
one thing we should do now is improve our econemy cooperation.


----------



## Speeder 2

shuttler said:


> wow, let's see who is taking that more serious, another run of "7" points of B/S!
> 
> we are not talking about a respect of tastes of different culture.
> 
> You showed your disrepect and ignorance by starting to criticize on the "look" of Chinese cuisine which are worse than "western" cuisine even on an amateur vs professional level, when the "western" look can be so awful and amateurish photo of Chinese cuisines are just as good as the western pro.
> 
> Take a look what you said on *post 1054* and my posting refuting yours completely on post *1059*!




That's right.


China is THE world's cuisine superpower, with no one coming close, even the French.

The East:

1. the superpower-Chinese
....
....

remote 2. South East Asian such as Thai, Malays, Viet,etc which are also combined with some sino influence.
...

..

3. probably Southern Indian (I don't eat Indian food)


The West:

1. French

2. Italian

3. Spanish

Northen European countries such as UK, Netherlands, Germany, Sweden, Denmark, etc have ZERO clue on cuisine.

e.g.

I tasted both Finnish and Icelandic national cuisine ...they're, with all the respect, nasty.

Holland's "national" cuisine is Indonesian , and Meat Ball. 

Talking about glorious meat ball that i have on a weekly basis, Swedish one is even worse  The best meat ball i've has was the one from a Chinese restaurant.

Germany's traditional national cuisine is the holy trinity "sour carbage, pork sausage & mash" (sauerkraut) - the same as zuurkool of Holland , Austria and Southern Belgium and the western part of Poland. I wanna throw up whenever i think about it to be honest - ate way too much when was little  Actually the best I ate was cooked exclusively for me by an European royal family member himself, with the help of his gf, in his house.

UK's fish&chips, yorkshire pudding, some lamb dishes etc are not bad at all. And that's about it. And those are not cuisine. The next best British "hero" is probably Indian curry 

The best areas to eat in Europe are France in general, Northern Belgium (french actually), Italia,Spain, probably some parts of Portugal and Greece as well.

The best authentic Chinese restaurants in Europe are concentrated in London/Man/Liverpool area, Paris(Chinese, Vietnames and Cambodian fusion though)and Amsterdam/Utrecht(there're a few pure Cantonese ones that are really authentic).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

manofwar said:


> Does China of today,with all it's reforms and opening up, have any actual Maoist Influence left??



There are definitely leftist factions within the CCP today. I think Bo Xilai was actually openly Maoist to a certain extent (nostalgia campaign about pre-reform China and such).


----------



## liall

So I have a question about China. Is kissing common in Chinese culture? I recently saw Chinese wedding pictures on a forum and the newly wed couple was kissing. So is kissing a common thing in Chinese weddings or just a rare thing?


----------



## Chronos

liall said:


> So I have a question about China. Is kissing common in Chinese culture? I recently saw Chinese wedding pictures on a forum and the newly wed couple was kissing. So is kissing a common thing in Chinese weddings or just a rare thing?



Why???

Have wedding plans in China have you


----------



## liall

Ravi Nair said:


> Why???
> 
> Have wedding plans in China have you



rofl I would not mind marrying a Chinese girl. I find them really hot  But just out of curiosity. I remember an Indian wedding like 5-6 years ago where the couple kissed. It was a couple from Israel getting married in India according to Hindu customs and it was all over the news and became a big deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

liall said:


> rofl I would not mind marrying a Chinese girl. I find them really hot  But just out of curiosity. I remember an Indian wedding like 5-6 years ago where the couple kissed. It was a couple from Israel getting married in India according to Hindu customs and it was all over the news and became a big deal.


But plenty of couples do kiss...probably depends on a number of other factors- like sensitivity and background of the family. Its a big country, tremendous variety of people...


----------



## rott

I need a book mark on this. This is a funny thread. If I have a few drinks more, I'd come here and laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

liall said:


> So I have a question about China. Is kissing common in Chinese culture? I recently saw Chinese wedding pictures on a forum and the newly wed couple was kissing. So is kissing a common thing in Chinese weddings or just a rare thing?


common thing...


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> your qustion has bee answered in this thread before.
> most Chinese consider *Pakistan* as the No.1 friend in the world. we have good relationship and cooperation in many affairs.
> one thing we should do now is improve our econemy cooperation.


wow.. this thread is cool. Mod should make it sticky.
who is your best friend No. 2? I guess it is not Vietnam.


----------



## Anubis

What is China's ultimate goal in terms of its military??Is it to emulate the US and have an aggressive global presence....or is it's aim to make the military just powerful enough to defend China's borders?


----------



## Genesis

Anubis said:


> What is China's ultimate goal in terms of its military??Is it to emulate the US and have an aggressive global presence....or is it's aim to make the military just powerful enough to defend China's borders?



China and West differ on what dominance means. 

To the west is is military bases, it is colonization, and all that.

China's view, we want you to pay tribute, we don't want military bases and we don't want to colonize, we were given the chance of Indo China at the end of WW2, but refused.


A lot of Philippines and Vietnamese, Japanese will have you believe China wants their land, but in fact China doesn't, China wants influence, to reclaim our throne of the dominate power in the world. 

At most China has just sent military governors that would be sort of like an ambassador today, but more powerful, we never actually colonized like UK or have a bench of military bases like US.

We want a bigger say or the final say in international politics, we want other powers stay clear of our immediate oceans, we want reconition by all Asian powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bolo

shuttler said:


> I concur buddy!
> 
> Crime rate in China is relatively low. We dont have gun-shots that happen on an almost monthly basis. Girls are not urged to leave their office before 8 pm or to stay in train carriages specially reserved for female commuters.


 but recently with influx of browns and blacks, it's becoming more dangerous for females and taxi drivers. Is Chinese immigration department asleep or on vacation?


----------



## Armstrong

What is the average Chinese's view about Pakistan ?


----------



## bolo

[


Banglar Lathial said:


> From my limited observations, Chinese people tend to think of *Japan as either an evil country/people because of historical events around World War II, or they tend to think of Japan as a worthy adversary/rival with a distinct tradition based on some similar principles of honour, dignity, respect, martial arts for self defence, and so on.*
> 
> Some Chinese members can correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> 
> 1. Do you think Uighurs are discriminated against by the government? Do you think Uighurs should enjoy more social and political rights? What do you think is the major reason that only Uighurs face difficulty in China, not other communities of Muslims? I know that many foreign Muslims also live, study or work/do business in China as well, without any notable problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the friendly response, mate. In the past, I had dealt with many Mainland Chinese clients and 'friends' but somehow the relationships were not as fruitful. Probably, it was due to some language barrier. I could develop better relations with Malaysian Chinese, Hong Kong Chinese people, for example, so I think it was probably due to language barrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the Chinese people, in general, are hardworking, humble and decent people. I hope friendship between Chinese public and friendly South Asian countries increases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I asked about Chinese members' opinions on it. Do you think China can be stronger than any Western country by following Western rules set up by the Westerners for their own benefits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think are the problems/difficulties that does not allow Uighur, Han and other groups to come together closer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too.


 
Japan's culture is based on chinese culture. Their writing is based on Chinese characters. What pisses most Chinese off is that they take from us and do not give us credit. Instead they turn around and say China copied them. Some examples are kimonos that are based on Chinese tradtitonal clothing. Most people beleive the tea ceremony was originated in japan, but the truth is it was started in China long before Japan existed. There are many more examples, but these are some that come to mind.

In a nutshell, their culture is virutally "borrowed" from China. This is true with Korea also.


----------



## shuttler

Armstrong said:


> What is the average Chinese's view about Pakistan ?



Average Chinese dont concern much overseas policy other than Japan, and greater China areas like Taiwan, HK, Macau so they dont have much of a clear idea between us or with people of other nationalities BUT for those who are more outreaching or knowledgeable, two words which have been representing the strong bonding : "TIE BA 铁巴"！



bolo said:


> but recently with influx of browns and blacks, it's becoming more dangerous for females and taxi drivers. Is Chinese immigration department asleep or on vacation?



I think the girls have to know of how to protect themselves from harm always. The horrendous impact of rape crimes in india should be made known to the girls, especially for those who want to visit there at their own risks! india is unsafe for women!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bolo

rott said:


> I need a book mark on this. This is a funny thread. If I have a few drinks more, I'd come here and laugh.


People asked the dumbest questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Anubis said:


> What is China's ultimate goal in terms of its military??Is it to emulate the US and have an aggressive global presence....or is it's aim to make the military just powerful enough to defend China's borders?



If there's something China doesn't want to emulate it's the US global domination with lots of military bases around the world nor does it want to emulate the British Empire, Roman Empire, Mongolian Empire or the Japanese Empire. Throughout the long Chinese history we had plenty of Dynasties and the only country China did colonize for a very long time was Vietnam. Other than that China had never invaded other countries. During the Yuan Dynasty the Mongolians did try to capture Vietnam and Japan but failed. China had always seen itself as the big brother of Asia where our neighbors acted like tribute states.

The US is the only country with black sites for torture and interrogation around the globe. You don't see Russia or China having black sites do you? Even when there was a cease fire at the end of the Korean War, Chinese troops went back home while the Americans stayed in the South till this very day. The only thing that matters are the South China Sea and the East China Sea and of course Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

terranMarine said:


> If there's something China doesn't want to emulate it's the US global domination with lots of military bases around the world nor does it want to emulate the British Empire, Roman Empire, Mongolian Empire or the Japanese Empire. Throughout the long Chinese history we had plenty of Dynasties and the only country China did colonize for a very long time was *Vietnam*. Other than that China had never invaded other countries. During the Yuan Dynasty the Mongolians did try to capture Vietnam and Japan but failed. China had always seen itself as the big brother of Asia where our neighbors acted like tribute states.
> 
> The US is the only country with black sites for torture and interrogation around the globe. You don't see Russia or China having black sites do you? Even when there was a cease fire at the end of the Korean War, Chinese troops went back home while the Americans stayed in the South till this very day. The only thing that matters are the South China Sea and the East China Sea and of course Taiwan.


I wonder why many of Chinese are so obsessed with Vietnam?

China is big and populous. You don´t need Vietnam! Forget it. In ancient times, for China it was a piece of cake to invade other countries and integrate them into Chinese empire. But no, you Chinese were obsessed and thought we belonged to you.

I am sure, there were a lot other countries that wanted volutarily to join Imperial China. And of course today, when you are returning to the old glorious days, there are a lot of nations that want to lick your boots. The Viets are from a difference race than the Chinese. I have learned we are austroindonesian race mixed with the Mongolians. Yes, we have similar cultures and custom, we may look similar, we eat with chopsticks, we have similar economics as well as government system. The appearence is different: You are taller and have lighter skin. Yes, we may be brothers and sisters in peace as well as in war times. But in many other things we are different like day and night.

So what do I want to say?

It no longer matters how it came to the breakdown of Sino-Vietnam relationship 2,100 years ago. Your attempts to take back or punish Vietnam ended most with blood and tears. The wars with the Qing, the Ming, the Yuan, the Song, the Han and last but not least Communist China under Deng. All avoidable. Only under the Tang there was a peaceful time. As soon as you realise, that we want to go alone and the sooner we can make a deal how to co-exist, the better it is for all of us.

As for the South China Sea, Vietnam is a small country, we need the Sea as lebensraum. The Vietnamese government has said she wants a peaceful solution, is ready to compromise, and has agreed to joint development.

Let work on that.


----------



## rott

bolo said:


> People asked the dumbest questions.


True. I wish some Indian member can open a similar thread. I have a couple of questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Armstrong said:


> What is the average Chinese's view about Pakistan ?



True friend from the bottom of heart. Even my friend, a girl who does not know much about politics, told me China has a better relationship with Pakistan than India.



Viet said:


> wow.. this thread is cool. Mod should make it sticky.
> who is your best friend No. 2? I guess it is not Vietnam.



It could be, as long as the oil under SCS is fully exploited.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

LOL, some member had even asked about Chinese kissing. Such is the condition of this thread. 
I hope the next question won't be Chinese $ex. lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Hi Chinese pal ...

Did you see how Chinese thieves use chopstick to steal others' phones in the pocket ? We seen in Youtube clip
Is that popular to see that around you? 

Look them do that very easy ... but hard to see the same method in Vietnam, even we use chopstick everyday ...


----------



## BoQ77

Indian use chopsticks too ?


----------



## yue10

why are Chinese so racist and ethnocentric believe in supremacy of state but claim they are not fascist?
is it like emperor has no clothes?
why they tried to undermine Uighur people and destroyed them use minkaohan policy
why you so racist?
Nanjing anti-African protests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## shuttler

yue10 said:


> why are Chinese so racist and ethnocentric believe in supremacy of state but claim they are not fascist?
> is it like emperor has no clothes?
> why they tried to undermine Uighur people and destroyed them use minkaohan policy
> why you so racist?
> Nanjing anti-African protests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



we only command our law and order on rioters terrorists revellers
peaceful loving citizens should be treated fairly and even better than the majority
terrorists rapists and bad elements are not welcome



Dem!god said:


> do, you eat curry with chopstick.
> how do you do it guys????


keep the eating habit with your hands then!
I seldom eat curry
Our folks eat curry with spoon or chopsticks are used to handle solid food like potatoes meatstuff which are laced with curry gravy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

shuttler said:


> Bingo!
> I wont bother to respond to these questions from the people who are famous for the, ahem, R culture.
> Read this *hot* news just posted
> Danish Tourist Gang-Raped in New Delhi
> 
> They ask it with what I see horny undertones!


what do you mean by hot news..this is how chinese look at rape. shame on you guys...



shuttler said:


> keep the eating habit with your hands then!
> I seldom eat curry


No, one care with what you eat with.I just got curious over your curry -chopstick stuff..


----------



## shuttler

Chinese spoon - an art piece, a versatile utensil, another simple and great invention
It has a spine which can stand on its own!






credit wikipedia






credit:atkinsonsofvancouver





credit: eddieross





credit: ritawongevents





credit: country63treasures





Credit: replacements





Credit: chinesesouthernbelle





Credit: featurepics





credit: dreamstime





credit:mingwrecks



Dem!god said:


> what do you mean by hot news..this is how chinese look at rape. shame on you guys...


there is nothing in the case for us to feel ashamed of We are not a party of the case
Our girls were victimized in previous cases committed by indian rapists
shame is on the indian community globalizing your heinous culture



> No, one care with what you eat with.I just got curious over your curry -chopstick stuff..



curry is not a staple food in our culture period

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yue10

shuttler said:


> we only command our law and order on rioters terrorists revellers
> peaceful loving citizens should be treated fairly and even better than the majority
> terrorists rapists and bad elements are not welcome
> 
> 
> keep the eating habit with your hands then!
> I seldom eat curry
> Our folks eat curry with spoon or chopsticks are used to handle solid food like potatoes meatstuff which are laced with curry gravy


what are you talking about? you race was rioting because got jealous the black dudes was boom boom with Chinese ladies
your future? he actually look like reconstructed ancient peoples of Southern China


----------



## shuttler

yue10 said:


> what are you talking about? you race was rioting because got jealous the black dudes was boom boom with Chinese ladies
> your future? he actually look like reconstructed ancient peoples of Southern China



boom boom their asses!
Nothing to be jealous about
The girls going with their choice are at their own risk or fortune!
We are dealing with bad elements, rapists, drug traffickers. terrorists!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## liall

rott said:


> LOL, some member had even asked about Chinese kissing. Such is the condition of this thread.
> I hope the next question won't be Chinese $ex. lol...



you are too dumb to read? I asked about kissing in China not Chinese kissing.


----------



## Dem!god

shuttler said:


> do all the female foreign visitors have their mouth and brain to make the reporting? you are so silly!


money has it's own charm..and why there has been no gov. of china survey on such trivial matter.



shuttler said:


> random reporting which indians treat as bibles to cover their abhorrent / persistantly disgusting behaviour


look how delusion you are. that's UN report.



shuttler said:


> who cares about your mood! This is not bollywood!


At least bollywood is better than chinawood. or whatever it is..


----------



## liall

shuttler said:


> same applies to my interpretation of your comment
> it is a trivial dumb and silly question to ask in the first place



To me it seems very western cultural thing and hence I asked about it.


----------



## Fattyacids

Dem!god said:


> oh you feel indian do all such kind of blot things.but chinese are as pure as dew..le me show you something..
> It's a study conducted by UN not even a gov. of china report..these are open confessions.and look at it..
> *Analysis and statistics*
> A number of studies have examined rape in China.
> 
> The UN Multi-country Study on Men and Violence asked men in China in both rural and urban areas if they had ever forced a female to have sex. 22.2% said yes. 9.3% had done so in the past year. 19.4% raped their partner. 55% of the men who had raped had done so more than once and 9% had raped four or more women. 86% cited sexual entitlement as their motive (the highest percentage in the study) and 57% answered that they raped out of boredom. 72.4% experienced no legal consequences. 1.7% had raped another man. 25% who had raped reported first doing so as a teenager. 2.2% admitted to having committed gang raped.
> 
> According to one study\, which interviewed a couple thousand Chinese, 25% of interviewees admitted to having raped a woman, and about 1.25% admitted to having participated in gang rape.
> 
> this show your sick mentality ..
> 
> good to know it's not..





Dem!god said:


> just look at it 25% admittance..now that's mammoth .




Read and comprehend the article before posting. 25% refers to martial rape, which is not criminalized in India--if It was, it would be 90%. Take your brainless trolling to your indian forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

Fattyacids said:


> Read and comprehend the article before posting. 25% refers to martial rape, which is not criminalized in India. If It was, it would be 90%. Take your brainless trolling to your indian forum.


where is it written, it is martial rape. you read first and then quote.


----------



## Fattyacids

Dem!god said:


> where is it written, it is martial rape. you read first and then quote.



Marital rape or partner rape refers to nonconsensual sex. I read the actual source, not some 3rd rate indian media.
Why Do Some Men Use Violence Against Women and How Can We Prevent It? Quantitative Findings from the UN Multi-country Study on Men and Violence in Asia and the Pacific | Partners4Prevention

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Fattyacids said:


> Marital rape or partner rape refers to nonconsensual sex. I read the actual source, not some 3rd rate indian media.


do not post BS unknown article. how credible is that partner4prevention. and you mean wiki didin't mention b'coz they don't know how to read and comprehend the article.


----------



## Fattyacids

Dem!god said:


> do not post BS unknown article. how credible is that partner4prevention. and you mean wiki didin't mention b'coz they don't know how to read and comprehend the article.



Spare this forum your asininity. That is the actual source of the so called UN approved study that you posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

djsjs said:


> what do u want to know about china?i'll give u the answer.....



You have changed djsjs, you are no more the same guy.


----------



## djsjs

INDIC said:


> You have changed djsjs, you are no more the same guy.


detail,please


----------



## Fsjal

To Chinese members here.

What are the most popular and tastiest desserts in Chinese cuisines?


----------



## Mr Second

Fsjal said:


> To Chinese members here.
> 
> What are the most popular and tastiest desserts in Chinese cuisines?


Pork ribs with sweet and sour sauce

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr Second

Etiene said:


> Szechuan cuisine seems very interesting! And I'll ask some chinese people where the best food can be found in my city.
> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> &#36771;&#23376;&#40481; looks delicious.


Ojjjjjjjjjjjjjjj, det var en väldig hot rätt. kökspapper behövs mycket. Har du kollat på ett programme varje vecka på svt att en svensk kille reser till Kina? Han alltid introducerar kinesiska tradition o mat(komma inte ihåg vilken tid). Anledningen att de kinesiska rätter bytas i Sverige för att några av dem inte passer svenskers mage, men mycket glada att du gillar dem


----------



## rott

shuttler said:


> we only command our law and order on rioters terrorists revellers
> peaceful loving citizens should be treated fairly and even better than the majority
> terrorists rapists and bad elements are not welcome
> 
> 
> keep the eating habit with your hands then!
> I seldom eat curry
> Our folks eat curry with spoon or chopsticks are used to handle solid food like potatoes meatstuff which are laced with curry gravy


Your folks eat curry? Do you mean the Indian type of curry? I've tasted a lot of curries from the Indian and Thai cuisines, I liked them both. But I've never tasted any of the curries in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Fsjal said:


> To Chinese members here.
> 
> What are the most popular and tastiest desserts in Chinese cuisines?



Dessert? I highly recommend Manji Tianpin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

Fsjal said:


> To Chinese members here.
> 
> What are the most popular and tastiest desserts in Chinese cuisines?



Good question our Dear Friend.
There havent a survey about this
Off my head I would say these subjectively:

Some traditional ones:

*Deep Fried Sesame Dough Balls 麻球*





Credit:cultural-china.com


*Sweet smoothy doufu (tufu) 甜豆腐脑 （豆花）*





This is the smoothie sweetened doufu with granular brown sugar
Credit: yahoo

*豆沙锅饼 Pastry with red bean paste filling*





Credit: chihao.com

I'll post many more here lateron. Do come back be our guest for a nice treat! Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

Mr Second said:


> Pork ribs with sweet and sour sauce


How is that considered as a desert? Over here we eat that with rice which is similar to a dish and mostly at weddings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Mr Second said:


> Pork ribs with sweet and sour sauce



It is indeed a very popular dish but it is not a dessert!





Credit: xinhuanet





Credit：weshare





credit： shb.qdn



rott said:


> Your folks eat curry? Do you mean the Indian type of curry? I've tasted a lot of curries from the Indian and Thai cuisines, I liked them both. But I've never tasted any of the curries in China.



yeah curry is not popular in China. It is not my favourite either.
We have hot Sichuan cuisine that can bite the taste buds well


Hot Sichuan pepper Chicken 四川辣子鸡

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

@shuttler , you're making me hungry bro!

I doubt we Chinese have desserts. This is a western tradition. I'll try to post some pictures later as I am now posting from my phone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Caramelised banana （or apple, strawberry) fritters 拔丝香蕉




*

credit: photo.hanyu.iciba





credit: 80351

*Red bean coconut-juiced cake *
*椰汁红豆糕*




credit：chuancai.abang





credit:ufood

*Black Sesame cake 黑芝麻糕




*
credit：health.cqnews.net

*Green bean cakes 绿豆糕*





credit：chaozhinan





credit: sina

*Peanut paste 花生糊*











Credit: tongpakfu

*黑芝麻汤丸 Black sesame dumplings .*





credit: christinesrecipes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

After eating Mongolian Beef noodles (it was a take away restaurant. There was no desserts ) all those desserts still make me hungry.

Anyway, thank you for showing me some good Chinese desserts. Next time I go to a Chinese restaurant, I'll be ordering some desserts after main course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo

djsjs said:


> chinese focus more on US & Europe. about india the 1st impression is buddha.both china and india are developing countries,if cooperate&#65292;we will be the NO.1 & NO.2 in the world.many chinese think india medias are cheating their people without sending reporters to china.


Actually...I knew nothing about India before I happened to enter a website talking about politics.
I remember a person who consider US to be an European country...._зゝ∠)_


----------



## Nan Yang

djsjs said:


> what do u want to know about china?i'll give u the answer.....


In United States often you hear about train accident at rail-road crossing.
But I never ever heard about rail-road crossing accident in China. Are all railway and roads separated in China?


----------



## ouerweizhi

Nan Yang said:


> In United States often you hear about train accident at rail-road crossing.
> But I never ever heard about rail-road crossing accident in China. Are all railway and roads separated in China?


There is actually，But the little news is not interested in Western media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

Ha, I almost forgot there is such a thread. I think it is badly needed to avoid some foolish arguments.


----------



## Shotgunner51

Nan Yang said:


> In United States often you hear about train accident at rail-road crossing.
> But I never ever heard about rail-road crossing accident in China. Are all railway and roads separated in China?



Yes, the solution is: always use overpass or underpass at intersections, i.e. 3D transport intersection.

Especially for HSR, Expressways, these are mostly elevated, naturally they can overpass/underpass with other transport lines. For lower speed transport lines that are not elevated, built 3D intersection where-ever applicable, it may costs more investment, but maintaining speed of transport, and more safety, are rewarding in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Nan Yang said:


> In United States often you hear about train accident at rail-road crossing.
> But I never ever heard about rail-road crossing accident in China. Are all railway and roads separated in China?


In China, it happens occasionally, but on the decline dramatically. Cause as @Shotgunner51 said, HSR and newly built traditional lines are 100% without crossings. Crossings of old traditional lines are mostly upgraded to tunnels or bridges in the six major speed-up campaigns before 2008. So you u take even the slow traditional train in China, you will find it very rare to directly cross a road. And "slums" along railway are undergoing massive redevelopment.

old Beijing-Guangzhou railway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## djsjs

Nan Yang said:


> In United States often you hear about train accident at rail-road crossing.
> But I never ever heard about rail-road crossing accident in China. Are all railway and roads separated in China?


most separated,i guess.i saw only two railway road crossing in my hometown


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Shardul.....the lion said:


> The thread is appreciated.
> 
> I have question,
> 
> I know India has around 300-400 million poor people while China has around 150 million poor people. Both are developing countries.
> When you go around India or see photos and videos of India, one can see plenty of poor people.
> 
> But when you see photos and videos of China, its all glitzy and glass everywhere but no sight of poor people in China. So does CCP hide these poor people or are the poor people dispatched to rural remote areas.


Poor Chinese less than 100 million.
Chinese cities truly have slums,I have been to these slums.But...I do think Indian dont think they are slums...
I live in Wuhan,a big city located in central Chinese province.The slums in Wuhan look terrible,however,many cars are there,the inside decorations are modernized.
For example,clean white wall with wooden decoration,wooden floor,carpet,TV（I can hear the sound,so I am sure.）
The old people there play their smart phones.
Maybe,that's the reason why Indian can't distinguish the slums.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHN Bamboo

There are government built apartments in Xudong,many poor Chinese live there caz they are built for poor people.Do India government build modernized place and settle those poor people in India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Chinese Bamboo said:


> There are government built apartments in Xudong,many poor Chinese live there caz they are built for poor people.Do India government build modernized place and settle those poor people in India?


Yes Indian govt builds housing for poor people but they are very few as compared to poor people


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Shardul.....the lion said:


> Yes Indian govt builds housing for poor people but they are very few as compared to poor people


So.Now I know why Indians always give these kinds of ridiculous speech...
Why you guys would rather consider it as no freedom......
Why never have a thought that Chinese government settle those poor people...
Over a hundred million Chinese(villagers,poor people living in gutter) benefit from gov's help.

Ironically,India government let poor Indian people live in gutter.
Moreover,Indian people never realize this fact that Chinese government does more,help more poor people,treat citizens well.




(Search settle place in China)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Shardul.....the lion said:


> Yes Indian govt builds housing for poor people but they are very few as compared to poor people



Housing starts for low income people in 2015 is 7,400,000 units in China.

今年全国开工建保障房740万套 五省空置5.75万套-深圳二手房 搜房网

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

When is China selling its 5th Gen planes and new Nuclear tech to Pakistan ?


----------



## Cybernetics

AsianUnion said:


> When is China selling its 5th Gen planes and new Nuclear tech to Pakistan ?


J-20 is not an export plane. SAC is still in the process of finalising the J-31.

2 "Hualong One" (HPR-1000) 3rd generation nuclear power plants (latest technology generation) are going into operation in Karachi between 2020 and 2021. The same reactor is expected to be built in Punjab's Chashma Nuclear Power Complex. These reactors are also being exported to UK, the reactor will be built in Bradwell Power Station, in addition to Argentina.





http://www.ukhpr1000.co.uk/the-uk-hpr1000-technology/hpr1000-design/

@8:08





Karachi plant under construction. "Enough steel to construct 95 30 story buildings", "uses 10% more steel than the highest nuclear plant standards in China", "designed to withstand magnitude 10+ earthquakes“. 





An operational reactor in Shandong is currently testing 4th generation nuclear technologies. It is a helium cooled pebble bed design. No exports of the technology is on the horizon. We will have to wait until this technology matures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

